# Nouvelle version de l'Ibook prochainement ?



## asturlab (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
depuis quelque temps, une rumeur (encore une, eh oui...) evoque le lancement prochain d'une nouvelle version de l'Ibook avec un core solo. Quelqu'un en saurait-il davantage a ce sujet ? 
J'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul a me demander si ca vaut la peine d'attendre (mais surtout combien de temps) avant d'acheter un Mac.
Cordialement


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Il sortira cette année. Tout le reste n'est que spéculation...


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Mars 2006)

Le nouveau iBook devrait sortir dans le mois qui vient (Avril ou au pire Mai) si Apple veut pouvoir équiper les écoles dans les temps avec ce nouveau iBook.

En plus, l'ibook actuel commence à se faire vieux comparer aux équivalent PC pour le même prix! il devient donc assez urgent pour Apple, à mon avis, de redonner un coup de jeune à ce iBook.


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Un Mac n'est pas un PC windows. Arrete ton char Ben Hur. Y'a pas urgence.

La devise du PC windows ca serait pas : En faire moins avec toujours plus ?


----------



## Yannoux (28 Mars 2006)

Vivement qu'il sorte comme ca dans 2-3 ans je changerais de portable  

PS : J'ai achete mon iBook 12" en Novembre 2005 alors je changerais plus tard mais je suis quand meme presse pour voir les nouveautes, etc....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Max London (28 Mars 2006)

Pitié saint Stevie ne nous met pas un GMA950 hein dans l'iBook qui a toujours eu sa propre carte vidéo et qui restait une machine ou jouer restait un plaisir :rose:


----------



## Tox (28 Mars 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Pitié saint Stevie ne nous met pas un GMA950 hein dans l'iBook qui a toujours eu sa propre carte vidéo et qui restait une machine ou jouer restait un plaisir :rose:


Cela reste malheureusement un risque fort probable... et le meilleur moyen de différencier une gamme pro d'une gamme grand public.

Si cela devait arriver, je crois que je pencherais alors pour la gamme pro. Je me rappelle encore de la frustration ressentie avec un portable sans carte graphique décente.


----------



## Imaginus (28 Mars 2006)

Je pense que mon prochain portable devra avoir l'equivalent d'un Kenstfield (4 coeurs 64Bits) pour que je delaisse mon powerbook...


_Ben oué quoi au moins ca..._


----------



## skystef (28 Mars 2006)

Le GMA950, le chip graphique pourri qui fera vendre les iMac et MacBook Pro  


Ok j'arrête de dire du mal du GameMerdiqueAdvance 950 centimes......


----------



## Max London (28 Mars 2006)

Ce serait quand même bien laid...enfin jusqu'à présent l'iBook avait une carte graphique, pas ma meilleur qui soir certes, mais plus que correcte.  Alors si on doit se taper le GMA950 dans les futurs iBook je serais quand même fort déçu.  Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de se payer un MacBook Pro à 2000 euros.


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Mars 2006)

Il faut quand même préciser que dans le cas du Mac mini, le GMA 950 a remplacé une ATI Radeon 9200 beaucoup moins performante! Alors oui la mémoire est partagée dans le cas du GMA 950 mais le chip est tout de même meilleur que la 9200.
Maintenant, je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que le prochain iBook et même le Mac Mini Core Duo mérite une bien meilleure carte graphique, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour en permanence critiquer le GMA 950 qui s'en sort très bien et qui à largement sa place dans les puces graphiques entrée de gamme.

Et je persiste , il serait temps pour Apple de se réveiller et de renouveller ce iBook et à un prix résonnable! Pas comme le MacBook pro, qui même si il est très performmant et magnifique, est trop chère étant donné la configuration, quoiqu'en dise certain 

Il faut se rendre à l'évidence, le Mac va en permanance être comparer à des PC, et le MacBook pro n'est pas spécialement bien placé à mon avis, connait quelques problèmes, qui sont agravés à mon goût par un SAV assez moyen, du notamment au fait de devoir renvoyer l'ordinateur


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même préciser que dans le cas du Mac mini, le GMA 950 a remplacé une ATI Radeon 9200 beaucoup moins performante! Alors oui la mémoire est partagée dans le cas du GMA 950 mais le chip est tout de même meilleur que la 9200.
> Maintenant, je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que le prochain iBook et même le Mac Mini Core Duo mérite une bien meilleure carte graphique, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour en permanence critiquer le GMA 950 qui s'en sort très bien et qui à largement sa place dans les puces graphiques entrée de gamme.
> 
> Et je persiste , il serait temps pour Apple de se réveiller et de renouveller ce iBook et à un prix résonnable! Pas comme le MacBook pro, qui même si il est très performmant et magnifique, est trop chère étant donné la configuration, quoiqu'en dise certain
> ...




J'ai deja lu quelque part 

macbookpro est cher d'a peine 150 euros et le Dell (marque tu que adore :rateau ne lui tient meme pas la route


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deja lu quelque part
> 
> macbookpro est cher d'a peine 150 euros et le Dell (marque tu que adore :rateau ne lui tient meme pas la route


Pour Dell, tu as raison en parti! j'adore Dell pour son SAV! C'est ce qui va me manquer si je passe chez Apple! Le matériel rencontre des problèmes partout, dans toute les marques, mais il n'y a aucun doute sur la supériorité du SAV Dell par rapport à Apple!

Pour le MacBook Pro plus chère de 150, je ne suis pas d'accord. J'ai surfer sur le site de Dell ce week end, et j'ai vu des portables équipé du Core Duo pour beaucoup moins chère!

petit exemple amical: 

- Dell Inspiron 6400
- Intel Core Duo 1.83Ghz
- 1Go de Ram
- DD 100Go
- Windows XP (Enorme Problème )
- GMA 950 (Gros Problème )
- Graveur DVD 8x
- Wifi, Modem, Bluetooth
- Garantie 1 an (comme Apple)

- PRIX: 1228!

Alors oui, le design est à chier (d'ailleurs renouvellement de la gamme NoteBook pour bientôt) la carte graphique est pas génial pour un PC de ce type.

Mais est-ce que le MacBook pro vaut les 900 de plus???? Sérieusement!

Je sais que je rabache la même chose  à propos de Dell et du SAV (mais il faut bien constater qu'il est meilleur). Et je suis assez mécontent en ce moment car je voulais vraiment switcher mais là, la différence de prix avec les PC est vraiment énorme 

Amicalement (désolé de répéter toujours la même chose )


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Désolé mais j'ai eu un prix supérieur pourquoi :
- j'ai enlevé la réduction de 150 euros
-j'ai mis windows media center
-la télécommande qui va avec
-un capot en cuir
Pourquoi j'ai mis les 3 derniers car le mac book est fourni avec Front Row (certes pas super mais bon) et avec une télécommande et pour le design j'ai pris le cuir pour avoir un semblant de "beauté"

Tout ça pour que effectivement le Dell ressemble au mac book pro! et encore ...

Sans compter que la livraison chez Dell est payante donc on enleve 80 euros environs ce qui fait une différence de 487,97euros!!! 
Dans cette différence qui n'est pas énorme en soi, il y' la finesse du mac book, de l'alu et non du plastique, son design, sa isight intégrée, des enceintes qui doivent être de meilleurs qualité et surtout un carte graphique décente!!!!!!!! tout sa dans un format réduit!!! CQFD


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Dell, tu as raison en parti! j'adore Dell pour son SAV! C'est ce qui va me manquer si je passe chez Apple! Le matériel rencontre des problèmes partout, dans toute les marques, mais il n'y a aucun doute sur la supériorité du SAV Dell par rapport à Apple!




Hum c'est pas ce que disent les études sur la performance des SAV, faut pas prendre son cas pour une généralité non plus, je dis ça le plus objectivement du monde, moi j'aime les mac et l'os, mais apple je suis pas un fanatique obscurantiste. Le mieux avec le SAV c'est de ne pas avoir à faire à lui, ce qui est mon cas pour l'instant je touche du bois, pourtant juste chez moi et chez mes vieux, on a 8 macs, sans compter mes amis, 10 macs de plus, plus mes 8 switcher de 2005...   

Ah si, j'ai un switcher dont la soeur a elle aussi switché pour un ibook qui a eu un problème de rétro éclairage, arrangé en une semaine par le SAV.


----------



## Yanne (29 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ...un ibook qui a eu un problème de rétro éclairage, arrangé en une semaine par le SAV.


 
Ils sont forts, les gars...vu que l'ibook n'a pas de rétro-éclairage...


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais j'ai eu un prix supérieur pourquoi :
> - j'ai enlevé la réduction de 150 euros
> -j'ai mis windows media center
> -la télécommande qui va avec
> ...




Pourquoi enlever les 150 de réduction? C'est courant chez Dell! Toute les semaines les offres changent! Donc je ne suis pas d'accord avec ça!
Ensuite les 80 de frais de livraison seront certainement gratuit la semaine prochaine (1 semaine sur 2 ou 3 les frais de ports sont offert! il suffit de choisir le bon moment!
Pour tout ce qui est media center, je suis d'accord!

Maintenant, tout ça n'est que le 6400 et Dell va renouveller une grosse partie de sa gamme dans les semaines à venir!
Moi, je veux juste préciser que le MacBook Pro est trop chère, à mon avis! 
Enfin si vous êtes content de payer un prix comme ça, après tout!


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hum c'est pas ce que disent les études sur la performance des SAV, faut pas prendre son cas pour une généralité non plus, je dis ça le plus objectivement du monde, moi j'aime les mac et l'os, mais apple je suis pas un fanatique obscurantiste. Le mieux avec le SAV c'est de ne pas avoir à faire à lui, ce qui est mon cas pour l'instant je touche du bois, pourtant juste chez moi et chez mes vieux, on a 8 macs, sans compter mes amis, 10 macs de plus, plus mes 8 switcher de 2005...
> 
> Ah si, j'ai un switcher dont la soeur a elle aussi switché pour un ibook qui a eu un problème de rétro éclairage, arrangé en une semaine par le SAV.



L'avantage de Dell, pour moi, c'est la garantie 3 ans sur site en J+1. Je ne prend pas mon cas pour une généralité, mais je pense que tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire qu'être dépanner le lendemain chez soi ou au bureau est bien plus satisfaisant que de devoir renvoyer son ordinateur je ne sais où!!! 

Et il faut préciser que cette garantie 3 ans sur site est au même prix un peu prêt que l'Apple care. Alors comme je dis toujours je ne suis ni fan d'apple ni de dell (je n'ai aucune action dans ces deux boites ) mais j'essaie d'être objectif et là ce qui me gène en switchant c'est d'abord le problèmes de fiabilité et surtout le fait de devoir le renvoyer si je suis dans la minorité qui a des problèmes!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage de Dell, pour moi, c'est la garantie 3 ans sur site en J+1. Je ne prend pas mon cas pour une généralité, mais je pense que tout le monde sera d'accord pour dire qu'être dépanner le lendemain chez soi ou au bureau est bien plus satisfaisant que de devoir renvoyer son ordinateur je ne sais où!!!
> 
> Et il faut préciser que cette garantie 3 ans sur site est au même prix un peu prêt que l'Apple care. Alors comme je dis toujours je ne suis ni fan d'apple ni de dell (je n'ai aucune action dans ces deux boites ) mais j'essaie d'être objectif et là ce qui me gène en switchant c'est d'abord le problèmes de fiabilité et surtout le fait de devoir le renvoyer si je suis dans la minorité qui a des problèmes!!



Ceci dit, on a eu des portables DELL au boulot qui ont eu des problèmes et il a bien fallu qu'ils repartent pour être réparés, faut pas rêver. En plus, il y en a au moins un qui est parti, revenu, reparti...

Et chez moi, j'ai eu un pb avec mon G5bipro, le monsieur est venu me le réparer à la maison (pas le lendemain c'est vrai). Comme quoi, tout n'est pas si simple.


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi enlever les 150&#8364; de réduction? C'est courant chez Dell! Toute les semaines les offres changent! Donc je ne suis pas d'accord avec ça!
> Ensuite les 80&#8364; de frais de livraison seront certainement gratuit la semaine prochaine (1 semaine sur 2 ou 3 les frais de ports sont offert! il suffit de choisir le bon moment!
> Pour tout ce qui est media center, je suis d'accord!
> 
> ...




Est ce que Apple t'offre une reduc non? alors pour avoir une comparaison objective j'ai enlever cette reduc sinon je peux faire la reduc ASE (et là tu crieras a l'injustice)


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2006)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont forts, les gars...vu que l'ibook n'a pas de rétro-éclairage...




Je parle pas du rétro éclairage du clavier, je me trompe peut-être de terme mais je crois pas, la dalle ne s'éclairait plus en tout cas.


----------



## pil38 (29 Mars 2006)

pas de rétro ...


----------



## iota (29 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				pil38 a dit:
			
		

> pas de rétro ...


Ben si, le retro-éclairage de la dalle LCD...

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ben si, le retro-éclairage de la dalle LCD...
> 
> ...




Voilà merci, exactement ce que je disais quoi, heureusement que certains sont un peu plus informés que d'autres.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (29 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Un Mac n'est pas un PC windows. Arrete ton char Ben Hur. Y'a pas urgence.
> 
> La devise du PC windows ca serait pas : En faire moins avec toujours plus ?


Perso, je trouve qu'il y a justement urgence, ça fait longtemps que l'ibook n'a plus subit une grosse révision. Il lui manque toujours Front Row et la télécommande, une isight, affinement de la coque,et là ça va créer des échauffements dans les futurs postes: je trouve que le G4 commence à se faire vieux de nos jours pour les ordis neufs.


Edit : orthographe..


----------



## Steph-24 (29 Mars 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je trouve qu'il y a justement urgence, ça fait longtemps que l'ibook n'a plus subit une grosse révision. Il lui manque toujours Front Row et la télécommande, une isight, affinement de la coque,et là ça va créer des échauffements dans les futurs postes: je trouve que le G4 commence à ce faire vieux de nos jours pour les ordis neufs.



Tu résumes très bien la situation à mon avis!
L'iBook fait vieux avec une résolution d'écran très basse en plus! C'est pas parce qu'il y a une pomme dessus que l'iBook est à la pointe de la technologie et du design, loin de là même.


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2006)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont forts, les gars...vu que l'ibook n'a pas de rétro-éclairage...


ça devait etre celui de l'écran .. ?  


pourquoi donneraient il une carte graphique moins bonne sur le nouvel ibook que sur l'ancien ?


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ça devait etre celui de l'écran .. ?
> 
> 
> pourquoi donneraient il une carte graphique moins bonne sur le nouvel ibook que sur l'ancien ?



Car la CG permettait de compenser la relative faiblesse du proc


----------



## iota (29 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Car la CG permettait de compenser la relative faiblesse du proc


Mouais...
En même temps, trouver plus petit que le Radeon 9200/9500 faut se lever de bonheur... 
Ou alors, les puces graphiques intégrés au chipset, mais ça n'existe pas pour G4.

@+
iota


----------



## Paradise (30 Mars 2006)

j'ai teste sur un mac mini et vraiment le chipset graphique intégré est mieu que la carte graphique de l'ibook il y a pas photo


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> petit exemple amical:
> 
> - Dell Inspiron 6400
> - Intel Core Duo 1.83Ghz
> ...


 Comme d'habitude des gens qui comparent avec des config qui n'ont rien à voir!  

Si tu prends le Dell Inspiron 9400 plutôt qui est bien plus proche du MacBook Pro bien que plus encombrant et avec un 17" (mais qui offre la même résolution, pas plus pas moins), et sur certains aspects moins bien equipé et sur d'autres mieux équipé. J'avais fait le calcul moi même, ca traine sur le forum switch. 

Au final, lorsqu'on est vraiment objectif, on constate qu'a l'heure actuelle le MacBook Pro est au final bien placé niveau prix vis à vis de SES concurrents (y'a pas que Dell sur le marché!). Il est un peu plus cher (de moins de 300 Euros) que certains (Dell par exemple) et moins cher que d'autres (Sony par exemple).


----------



## HmJ (30 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude des gens qui comparent avec des config qui n'ont rien à voir!
> 
> Si tu prends le Dell Inspiron 9400 plutôt qui est bien plus proche du MacBook Pro bien que plus encombrant et avec un 17" (mais qui offre la même résolution, pas plus pas moins), et sur certains aspects moins bien equipé et sur d'autres mieux équipé. J'avais fait le calcul moi même, ca traine sur le forum switch.
> 
> Au final, lorsqu'on est vraiment objectif, on constate qu'a l'heure actuelle le MacBook Pro est au final bien placé niveau prix vis à vis de SES concurrents (y'a pas que Dell sur le marché!). Il est un peu plus cher (de moins de 300 Euros) que certains (Dell par exemple) et moins cher que d'autres (Sony par exemple).



Entierement d'accord. Dell j'aime ca... pour le boulot : beaucoup de plastiques, pense pour Windows, je n'oserais pas la comparaison avec Apple. Ceci etant, c'est vrai que si on louche du cote de Sony, ce sont des machines sacrement plus cheres... mais tres bien finies.


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Entierement d'accord. Dell j'aime ca... pour le boulot : beaucoup de plastiques, pense pour Windows, je n'oserais pas la comparaison avec Apple. Ceci etant, c'est vrai que si on louche du cote de Sony, ce sont des machines sacrement plus cheres... mais tres bien finies.


Coté PC c'est aussi Sony que je préfère comme constructeur de portable. Mais toutes plateforme confondu niveau finition je préfère personnellement de loin les PowerBook/MacBook Pro d'Apple, même comparés aux Sony.


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'habitude des gens qui comparent avec des config qui n'ont rien à voir!
> 
> Si tu prends le Dell Inspiron 9400 plutôt qui est bien plus proche du MacBook Pro bien que plus encombrant et avec un 17" (mais qui offre la même résolution, pas plus pas moins), et sur certains aspects moins bien equipé et sur d'autres mieux équipé. J'avais fait le calcul moi même, ca traine sur le forum switch.
> 
> Au final, lorsqu'on est vraiment objectif, on constate qu'a l'heure actuelle le MacBook Pro est au final bien placé niveau prix vis à vis de SES concurrents (y'a pas que Dell sur le marché!). Il est un peu plus cher (de moins de 300 Euros) que certains (Dell par exemple) et moins cher que d'autres (Sony par exemple).



Je suis en partie d'accord! Mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face! Maintenant que Apple est passé sous intel, la majorité des gens vont comparer les configurations Mac/PC.

C'est quand même bizarre que dans chaque Keynote d'Apple, Steve parle de Sony, donc tout le monde apprécie le matériel Sony. Et d'un nautre côté, Dell est l'ennemi juré d'Apple et donc presque tout le monde dénigre Dell! 
Moi c'est ce que je retiens de la plupart des commentaires! Mais ça n'engage que moi!

Maintenant pour ce qui est du 6400 ou du 9400, je pense qu'il valent le coup malgré des imperfections notables mais attendons le renouvellement de la gamme Dell (notebook inspiron + precision + lattitude) et de la gamme Apple (MacBook Pro 12" +15" + 17" + iBook) et à mon avis ça va être dur de justifier des prix relativement élevés de la part d'Apple.

C'est un peu comme les écrans! Encore aujourd'hui, certains sortent "le cinema display est plus beau que l'écran de Dell". Mais est-ce que ça justifie les 500 en plus?
Tout est identique entre les écran Dell et Apple sauf le design (et encore les Dell sont pas mal). 500 le boitier en alu gris, c'est un peu prendre les gens pour des ***. Est-ce la seule justification pour acheter un Apple avec une garatie de 1 an au lieu de 3 pour le Dell?

Je ne suis pas sur que la transition vers Intel soit bénéfique à Apple avec des prix aussi hauts!
maintenant, reste à voir l'ibook qui pourrait bien se placer par rapport à la concurrence comme le fait l'imac pour les ordinateurs de bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Coté PC c'est aussi Sony que je préfère comme constructeur de portable. Mais toutes plateforme confondu niveau finition je préfère personnellement de loin les PowerBook/MacBook Pro d'Apple, même comparés aux Sony.


 
Y avait eu une étude sur ABE une emission de télé sur une chaine suisse (tsr) et dell était placé en première position pour le sav dans .... les plus mauvais SAV des ordinateurs, suivit de près par Acer. Ils avaient fait un reportage sur Dell en parlant justement des pb...alors Steph-24 je ne vois pas ou tu vois que Dell a un très bon SAV (quand meme 20 mn pour trouver ce qui ne marchait pas... testé par moi )

Et puis 10 jours pour livrer un pc c'est lent...

De plus dell est champion pour caché certain truc dans le prix... ça n'est pas compris, ça non plus...


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mars 2006)

carateuf a dit:
			
		

> Et puis 10 jours pour livrer un pc c'est lent...



 Mais 10 jours pour livrer un mac c'est rapide (ah oui avec une config standard en plus!)

Arrêter là! ne déformer pas non plus ce que je dis! 
Ce que j'apprécie dans le SAv Dell, c'est la garantie 3 ans sur site en J+1 (ça fait 10 fois que je le dis). j'ai jamais dit que j'apprécier tout.

Et quand tu parles de 20 min pour trouver le problèmes, ben oui moi aussi ça m'étais arrivé et ça m'a soulé mais le lendemain aprés midi j'avais quelqu'un chez moi pour changer la pièces (gros avantage quand même non?)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Mais 10 jours pour livrer un mac c'est rapide (ah oui avec une config standard en plus!)
> 
> Arrêter là! ne déformer pas non plus ce que je dis!
> Ce que j'apprécie dans le SAv Dell, c'est la garantie 3 ans sur site en J+1 (ça fait 10 fois que je le dis). j'ai jamais dit que j'apprécier tout.
> ...


 
Lol 10 jours pour un mac aussi c'est long.... Sauf que sur le store suisse pour ce que je cherchais (ibook) c'est 24h


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même bizarre que dans chaque Keynote d'Apple, Steve parle de Sony, donc tout le monde apprécie le matériel Sony. Et d'un nautre côté, Dell est l'ennemi juré d'Apple et donc presque tout le monde dénigre Dell!
> Moi c'est ce que je retiens de la plupart des commentaires! Mais ça n'engage que moi!


Personnellement j'avais cette opinion sur Sony en tous cas bien avant d'avoir un Mac, et cela dit je n'aime pas tous ce que fait Sony. Et mon opinion moyenne sur Dell vient de constat personnel sur les Dell (mais pas mauvaise pour autant) que j'ai utilisé et sur ceux de gens que j'ai aidé. Donc rien avoir avec les Keynotes d'Apple, pour lesquelles je n'ai même pas fait attention à ce facteur "anti"-Dell et "pro"-Sony. 

Pour mes choix personnels j'evalue l'importance à MES yeux des éventuelles différence pour faire au final mon choix vis à vis de mes besoins, de la qualite du produit, et du rapport qualite/prix. Certains points pouvant être primordial pour un choix, tel que l'encombrement, le bruit et l'encombrement pour un portable qui exclu une très grande parti des portables du marché et pour lesquels je suis prêt à payer significativement plus cher si besoin est. C'est d'ailleurs tout ou parti de ces critères qui font que dans l'état de la gamme Dell je suis très peu susceptible d'être au jour d'aujourd'hui potentiellement interessé par l'achat d'un portable Dell, si un jour j'ai besoin d'un PC portable.



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme les écrans! Encore aujourd'hui, certains sortent "le cinema display est plus beau que l'écran de Dell". Mais est-ce que ça justifie les 500&#8364; en plus?
> Tout est identique entre les écran Dell et Apple sauf le design (et encore les Dell sont pas mal).


A noter qu'Apple a récement mis à jour son écran 30". Et selon je ne sais plus quel site qui a fait un test plutôt assez approfondis, l'Apple 30", dans la precedente version, a des points positifs qui leur font le préférer techniquement au final au Dell, par contre niveau rapport qualité/prix c'est le Dell qui est recommandé... 
Mais faudrait voir ce qu'il en est avec le 30" Apple mis à jour.

Quoiqu'il arrive ce qui est important ca n'est pas qu'Apple cherche à être le moins cher du marché, mais surtout qu'Apple fasse des produits de qualité à des prix en adéquation avec le marché (i.e: concurrentiels face aux prix moyens du marché des produits identiques techniquement (et non face au moins cher!)).


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Quoiqu'il arrive ce qui est important ca n'est pas qu'Apple cherche à être le moins cher du marché, mais surtout qu'Apple fasse des produits de qualité à des prix en adéquation avec le marché (i.e: concurrentiels face aux prix moyens du marché des produits identiques techniquement (et non face au moins cher!)).



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi! Seulement je trouve qu'il faut d'abord ballayer devant chez soi avant d'aller ballayer chez les autres! (Je dis ça pour Apple!)
La qualité n'est pas vraiment au rendez-vous chez la marque à la pomme au niveau de la fiabilité du matériel comme chez les autres constructeurs de PC!
Pour moi la fiabilité de Dell, Apple, Sony, Acer, etc... est un peu près la même étant donné que la qualité ne dépend pas vraiment de ces marques mais des fournisseurs (puces, proc, cartès mère, mémoires etc...) 
Cela étant dis, la seule chose qui me posait problèmes c'est que la semaine dernière je pensais prendre un Macbook pro et j'ai entendu tout ces problèmes de fiabilité! Mais ce n'est pas ça qui m'a fait reculer (les problèmes, il y a dans toutes les marques) mais c'est le fait que s'il y a un problème avec ce macBook Pro, il faut le renvoyer au SAV. Et ça fait maintenant 2 ans et demi que je suis habitué au SAV de Dell (J+1)! Pour moi cela représenterai un retour en arrière en terme d'assistance! 

Mais je ne comprend pas la réaction de certain dans ce forum! J'exprime tout simplement mon avis et dès que je trouve quelque chose de plus avantageux chez une marque PC que chez Apple, on me tombe dessus!
Je ne vois pas vraiment qui peut affirmer qu'un SAV qui dépanne en 2 semaine est meilleur qu'un SAV qui dépanne en - de 48h et sur place en plus (au même prix, il faut le préciser)
Je fais tout simplement une remarque puisque je trouve Dell bien meilleur qu'Apple sur ce point précis


----------



## yret (30 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas vraiment qui peut affirmer qu'un SAV qui dépanne en 2 semaine est meilleur qu'un SAV qui dépanne en - de 48h et sur place en plus (au même prix, il faut le préciser)
> Je fais tout simplement une remarque puisque je trouve Dell bien meilleur qu'Apple sur ce point précis



La qualité d'intervention du SAV est tout de même plus importante que le délai... même si les deux combinées restent à l'évidence la meilleure des solutions...

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais retourné de matériel Apple au SAV donc je suis très satisfait de leur qualité...


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Et d'un nautre côté, Dell est l'ennemi juré d'Apple




Comment Dell pourrait être l'ennemi juré d'Apple, l'un est un constructeurs (en partie) élitiste et un autre un constructeur  informatique de masse


----------



## urgo94 (30 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Comment Dell pourrait être l'ennemi juré d'Apple, l'un est un constructeurs (en partie) élitiste et un autre un constructeur  informatique de masse



Bonjour

Les deux sont des assembleurs.La vraie force d'Apple pour moi est le systeme d'exploitation OSX-Tiger,le reste est juste un choix de composants?Il n'est pas difficile de se monter un PC haut de gamme en selectionnant avec soins ses composants,mais la, le prix final est beaucoup plus élevé qu'un Mac ou qu'un dell et sans OSX le vrai point fort apple.

Nous allons pouvoir comparer tres bientot,"le Hard etant pratiquement le meme" entre Mac osX et Vista,la se fera a mon avis la vraie difference.

Bye


----------



## geoffrey (30 Mars 2006)

Y'a encore une GROSSE différence, c'est l'esthétique des produits... Entre DELL (et Alienware, sensé être les plus beaux  ) et un Mac, y'a pas photo...


----------



## ithymique (30 Mars 2006)

personnellement et comme la plupart des possesseurs de powerbook, l'ibook me fait effet d'un joli gadget et j'attends avec impatience le macbook 17 pouces  "fantasmo" avec probablement pour empaler la concurrence (espérons) 

- écran Full HD ou +, panoramique (1920x1020 au lieu de 1 680 x 1 050)
- sortie Full HD compatible écran 30 pouces apple ou autre et avec le nouvel écran plasma full hd apple, depuis une carte graphique dernier modèle avec plein de vram au choix ati ou nvidia (nvidia 3 mois de délai)
- sortie HDMI ?? à la limite on s'en fiche s'il y a le dvi + audio optique 7.1
- wifi 108 Mbps, usb sans fil intel ? firewire sans fil ? avec nouvelle borne airport (ports usb compatibles tout matériel, bluetooth, port antenne, CPL etc....) parce que y'en a marre des câbles franchement.
- graveur dvd double couche, voire en option : hddvd, voire combo hddvd/blueray en option
- en option : dd 10 000 tours 100 Go ou 7200 tours 160 ou 200 Go
- 8 Gb de ram pour 3000 euros de plus (1 Gb en standard)
- mémoire flash intégrée de 1 Go pour un démarrage rapide et une optimisation du système et de la batterie (?)
- matériau composite pour éviter la chaleur (oui oui oui)
- le retour du firewire 800 (sinon y'en a qui râleront)
- pavé numérique intégré (parce que ça saoüle sinon)
- processeur intel dual core 64... tant qu'à faire... 
- prix excessif à partir de 4000 euros bien sûr
- livré avec léopard (bin oui, j'attends évidemment la prochaine mise à jour système payante pour acheter un nouveau mac)
- les trucs en plus du macbook (isight... télécommande... veille non alimentée... etc.) et les bugs en moins (processeur qui siffle ou quoi que ça soit d'autre)

et hop paré jusqu'à la sortie du processeur optique intel

ça ne vous paraît pas bizarre à vous qu'il n'y ait toujours qu'un macbook 15 pouces ? le 12 et le 17 pouces devraient donc apporter une technologie nouvelle...
par contre je ne suis pas près de racheter une airport express)

bon je vous laisse le millenium de mon voisin fait des siennes...


----------



## iota (30 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				urgo94 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Les deux sont des assembleurs.La vraie force d'Apple pour moi est le systeme d'exploitation OSX-Tiger,le reste est juste un choix de composants?Il n'est pas difficile de se monter un PC haut de gamme en selectionnant avec soins ses composants.


Clair, il n'y a aucun mérite à faire un ordinateur complet caché dans un écran pas plus épais que 5 cm 
Apple est loin d'être un simple assembleur....

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Clair, il n'y a aucun mérite à faire un ordinateur complet caché dans un écran pas plus épais que 5 cm
> Apple est loin d'être un simple assembleur....
> ...



On a jamais dit le contraire 
Je suis d'accord pour payer un mac un peu plus chère qu'un PC! (rien que pour le design et l'OS bien sûr) C'est pas pour rien que je veux un mac et plus un PC! 
Seulement la raison du point de discorde dans ce sujet est avant tout le fait que certain ont l'air d'affirmer qu'il n'y a que des avantages à avoir un Mac!
Ce qui est faux! Et pour un switcheur potentiel, certaine chose peuvent être "bizarre" (ex: 512Mo de Ram sur le Macbook Pro ou sur l'iMac 20")
Ce que j'essaie de dire c'est qu'il faut aussi accepter que pour certaine chose le PC a aussi des avantages sur le Mac. Mais c'est un avis perso!


----------



## iota (31 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> On a jamais dit le contraire


Ben, si justement... pas toi, mais regarde la phrase que je cite précédemment 

@+
iota


----------



## HmJ (31 Mars 2006)

Bon, pour revenir a l'iBook, je trouve que c'est une machine super quand on prend les modeles de petits tailles : pas forcement des foudres de guerre mais, de sacrees betes de somme capables de nous accompagner n'importe ou dans un sac a dos. Maintenant, un iBook 15" ou 17", je ne vois pas trop l'interet, surtout quand on voit la superbe qualite des MacBook.


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Ben, si justement... pas toi, mais regarde la phrase que je cite précédemment
> 
> @+
> iota


Oui c'est vrai! Désolé


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour revenir a l'iBook, je trouve que c'est une machine super quand on prend les modeles de petits tailles : pas forcement des foudres de guerre mais, de sacrees betes de somme capables de nous accompagner n'importe ou dans un sac a dos. Maintenant, un iBook 15" ou 17", je ne vois pas trop l'interet, surtout quand on voit la superbe qualite des MacBook.



Oui je suis d'accord avec toi! Je verrai bien les prochains iBook en 13,3" et 14,4" (panoramique tout les deux)! Après, pour des tailles d'écran plus importante, comme le dis HmJ, il y a les MacBook Pro!


----------



## Paradise (31 Mars 2006)

en tout cas, j'ai bien peur que le manque de carte graphique casse tout!!!


----------



## corloane (31 Mars 2006)

ou plus petites encore, genre ultra: 11,1' serait génial


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, j'ai bien peur que le manque de carte graphique casse tout!!!



Euh quand tu as un ibook pour ce que tu fais avec tu as pas besoin d'une carte graphique du feu de D.ieu


----------



## Paradise (31 Mars 2006)

oui biensur mais plusieurs utilisateurs de new mac mini ont eu des petits problemes pour utiliser certains logiciels (final cut entre autre )l'application ne s'ouvre meme pas!! certe c'est vrai que c'est une peu bête d'acheter un mini pour faire cela, mais pour les petit budget (moi Etudiant)   c'est un peu chiant !!! je suis etudiant en art donc j'ai quand meme besoin d'un minimum, je ne cherche pas trop les perfs biensur mais au moin de pourvoir faire tourner ces grosse application...

le truc c'est qu'apple aurait du proposer "en option" une carte graphique pour le mini..


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh quand tu as un ibook pour ce que tu fais avec tu as pas besoin d'une carte graphique du feu de D.ieu



C'est vrai qu'on a pas besoin d'une carte graphique de feu! Mais je pencherais plutot pour une X1300 ou pourquoi pas une X1600 sur le modèle haut de gamme de l'iBook!
Proposer un chip GMA950 sur l'iBook entrée de gamme serait pas mal pour pouvoir garder un prix correct! Mais je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux équiper le modèle haut de gamme d'un meilleur chip!
Comme le dit Paradise, l'iBook se destine beaucoup aux étudiants et beaucoup d'entre eux ont tout de même besoin d'une certaine puissance graphique.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'on a pas besoin d'une carte graphique de feu! Mais je pencherais plutot pour une X1300 ou pourquoi pas une X1600 sur le modèle haut de gamme de l'iBook!
> Proposer un chip GMA950 sur l'iBook entrée de gamme serait pas mal pour pouvoir garder un prix correct! Mais je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux équiper le modèle haut de gamme d'un meilleur chip!
> Comme le dit Paradise, l'iBook se destine beaucoup aux étudiants et beaucoup d'entre eux ont tout de même besoin d'une certaine puissance graphique.




Oui c certain mais de la a vouloir utiliser Final Cut sur un ibook ou macmini ..


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> le truc c'est qu'apple aurait du proposer "en option" une carte graphique pour le mini..



La je pense que tu as entièrement raison! Cela aurait été une très bonne solution pour garder un prix d'appel assez bas et permettre aux gens qui en ont envie d'avoir tout de même de meilleures performances graphique ou tout simplement de pouvoir utiliser le Cinema Display 30" avec le mini


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui c certain mais de la a vouloir utiliser Final Cut sur un ibook ou macmini ..



Oui je suis d'accord! Pour utiliser Final Cut, il vaudrait mieux opter pour un iMac 20" (je pense)
Après c'est vrai que ça devrai quand même tourner sur un iBook pour des taches basic. Mais c'est clair que ce n'est pas le meilleur ordinateur pour utiliser Final Cut


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis d'accord! Pour utiliser Final Cut, il vaudrait mieux opter pour un iMac 20" (je pense)
> Après c'est vrai que ça devrai quand même tourner sur un iBook pour des taches basic. Mais c'est clair que ce n'est pas le meilleur ordinateur pour utiliser Final Cut



Final Cut Pro est destiné a des pro et je connais pas bcp de pro qui vont s'amuser a utiliser ce logiciel sur un ibook mais plus sur une machine de bureau et se servir de l'ibook comme ordinateur portbale pour faire voir leurs projets a leurs clients


----------



## Paradise (31 Mars 2006)

la on est tous d'accord la dessus, avec le recul j'ai quand meme un peu de mal a pige pourquoi apple a opté pour cette carte intégré....!
meme si un jour je pige, pourquoi ne pas mettre plus de ram dans ce cas là!!! :mouais: 
enfin bon laissons naître le fils de notre ibook avant de critiquer... même si c'est long d'attendre!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Final Cut Pro est destiné a des pro et je connais pas bcp de pro qui vont s'amuser a utiliser ce logiciel sur un ibook mais plus sur une machine de bureau et se servir de l'ibook comme ordinateur portbale pour faire voir leurs projets a leurs clients



Oui c'est vrai! C'est pour ça que ça s'appelle Final Cut PRO 
Je suis d'accord avec toi! Final Cut doit être utiliser sur des machines pro!
mais est-ce qu'il tourne bien sur l'iMac tout de même?


----------



## Paradise (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Final Cut Pro est destiné a des pro et je connais pas bcp de pro qui vont s'amuser a utiliser ce logiciel sur un ibook mais plus sur une machine de bureau et se servir de l'ibook comme ordinateur portbale pour faire voir leurs projets a leurs clients




c'est clairement ca StJohnPerse!!   mais il faut quand meme que celà tourne, certe je pense que  après une mise a jours les chipset sera compatible avec final cut et d'autre appli...




Steph-24---->
oui oui oui il tourne pas mal sur imac!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> la on est tous d'accord la dessus, avec le recul j'ai quand meme un peu de mal a pige pourquoi apple a opté pour cette carte intégré....!


Le prix! Intel a certainement fait un prix à Apple (Proc + chipset + chip vidéo + chip son)



			
				Paradise a dit:
			
		

> meme si un jour je pige, pourquoi ne pas mettre plus de ram dans ce cas là!!! :mouais:


Le prix, lol  Non sérieusement je pense que 512Mo c'est pas mal pour un petit (mini) mac. Et en plus, il y a aussi que 512Mo sur le MacBook Pro et sur l'iMac 



			
				Paradise a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon laissons naître le fils de notre ibook avant de critiquer... même si c'est long d'attendre!!!


Oui c'est très dur Allez Steve, tu vas te bouger un peu


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Je comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne vend pas ses Mac Book Pro a 100  en rajoutant encore un Cinema Display 30' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  C'est vraiment de l'arnaque, je vais vite m'acheter un PC...


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne vend pas ses Mac Book Pro a 100  en rajoutant encore un Cinema Display 30'   C'est vraiment de l'arnaque, je vais vite m'acheter un PC...


Pourquoi tu dis ça?


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Parce que c'est l'impression que j'ai en lisant cette discussion   Genre "nous pauvre étudiant contre le CPE, ..."


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est l'impression que j'ai en lisant cette discussion   Genre "nous pauvre étudiant contre le CPE, ..."


Déjà je suis pour le CPE (vaut mieux avoir un boulot que rien du tout, mais on vit en France alors c'est dur à comprendre pour pas mal de monde) et contre les manifs qui bloquent ma FAC! 
Après on a jamais demandé un MacBook Pro à 100&#8364; avec l'écran! 250&#8364; ça irait déjà 

On espère juste que l'iBook ne sera pas trop chère pour nous étudiants. C'est à dire qu'il reste au même prix qu'en ce moment.


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Dans ce cas, pareil que toi  , que ca reste a peu près au meme prix , par contre la carte graphique, ca m'importe peu (un ibook/mac book n'est pas une machine pour jouer ou une machine professionnelle  )


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, pareil que toi  , que ca reste a peu près au meme prix , par contre la carte graphique, ca m'importe peu (un ibook/mac book n'est pas une machine pour jouer ou une machine professionnelle  )



Oui je suis d'accord! mais si ils équipent l'iBook d'un GMA950, il serait appréciable d'avoir en option une carte graphique X1300 ou X1600 (ou équivalent). Rien que pour avoir un peu plus de confort d'utilisation!


----------



## Paradise (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Parce que c'est l'impression que j'ai en lisant cette discussion   Genre "nous pauvre étudiant contre le CPE, ..."




superbe réaction j'adore ce genre de commentaires... 

ps: excuse nous d'être étudiants!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai! C'est pour ça que ça s'appelle Final Cut PRO
> Je suis d'accord avec toi! Final Cut doit être utiliser sur des machines pro!
> mais est-ce qu'il tourne bien sur l'iMac tout de même?



Oui il tourne bien


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Le soucis c'est pas d'être étudiant (je l'étais y'a pas longtemps encore et le suis plus ou moins encore...) . Mais de la a penser que tout devrait etre gratuit (ou pas cher), juste parce que "vous" êtes étudiant (puisque c'était l'arguement qui tue... "on est étudiant" ) , c'est un peu bete.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Le soucis c'est pas d'être étudiant (je l'étais y'a pas longtemps encore et le suis plus ou moins encore...) . Mais de la a penser que tout devrait etre gratuit (ou pas cher), juste parce que "vous" êtes étudiant (puisque c'était l'arguement qui tue... "on est étudiant" ) , c'est un peu bete.




C'est clair et je connais des étudiants qui ont des équipements digne de vrai pro donc bon


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Le soucis c'est pas d'être étudiant (je l'étais y'a pas longtemps encore et le suis plus ou moins encore...) . Mais de la a penser que tout devrait etre gratuit (ou pas cher), juste parce que "vous" êtes étudiant (puisque c'était l'arguement qui tue... "on est étudiant" ) , c'est un peu bete.




Je ne pense pas qu'on pense a ça.
Mais au PDM d'Apple au niveau des étudiants, si elle veut l'augmenter il faudra que l'ibook soit accessible aux étudiants (qui par définition n'ont pas de grand revenus! )


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair et je connais des étudiants qui ont des équipements digne de vrai pro donc bon


  C'est sur qu'avec Papa/Maman derriere


----------



## Imaginus (31 Mars 2006)

Encore des considerations idiotes sur le hardware. 

Vous n'etes pas ici:
PowerMac = Professionnel = Tarifs Pro
MacBookPro = Professionnel = Tarifs Pro.

Vous etes ici:
MacBook = Grand publique = Tarifs grand publique.
Imac = Grand publique = Bon a tout faire pour grand publique.

Ou peut etre la:
Inclassable : 
Mac mini = Becane de switch/mediacenter/bricolage hard.

L'offre d'Apple est homogene et adaptée a tous les besoins et a tous les budgets.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur qu'avec Papa/Maman derriere




Non pas forcement , c des étudiants qui travaillent et qui mettent tout leur fric dans leur équipements , c tout


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'on pense a ça.
> Mais au PDM d'Apple au niveau des étudiants, si elle veut l'augmenter il faudra que l'ibook soit accessible aux étudiants (qui par définition n'ont pas de grand revenus! )


  La on est tout à fait d'accord. Mais je critiquais un peu le discours : "j'espere qu'il y aura une carte graphique de la mort, et un super disque dur, et un ecran brillant, et une boule à facette" et "y'a interet a ce que les prix soient bas, sinon j'acheterais pas de Mac Book, parce que je suis un pauuuuuvre étudiant".  Un "pauvre" étudiant qui veut bosser se "contente" d'un Mini, il a pas besoin d'épater la gallerie avec son ordinateur


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> La on est tout à fait d'accord. Mais je critiquais un peu le discours : "j'espere qu'il y aura une carte graphique de la mort, et un super disque dur, et un ecran brillant, et une boule à facette" et "y'a interet a ce que les prix soient bas, sinon j'acheterais pas de Mac Book, parce que je suis un pauuuuuvre étudiant".  Un "pauvre" étudiant qui veut bosser se "contente" d'un Mini, il a pas besoin d'épater la gallerie avec son ordinateur




Tu connais pas les bobos parisiens toi


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas les bobos parisiens toi


  Enfin les bobo parisien, AMHA, c'est loin d'être de "pauvres" étudiant. Excuse moi si je ne les plaint pas.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Enfin les bobo parisien, AMHA, c'est loin d'être de "pauvres" étudiant. Excuse moi si je ne les plaint pas.




Je parlais pour " frimer avec son mac "


----------



## Imaginus (31 Mars 2006)

Idem. Un ordinateur pour etudiant c'est pour bosser (et avec un ibook on peut tout faire)pas pour jouer a DOOM3 pour epater la galerie dans l'amphi...


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais pour &quot; frimer avec son mac &quot;


  La oui


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> La on est tout à fait d'accord. Mais je critiquais un peu le discours : "j'espere qu'il y aura une carte graphique de la mort, et un super disque dur, et un ecran brillant, et une boule à facette" et "y'a interet a ce que les prix soient bas, sinon j'acheterais pas de Mac Book, parce que je suis un pauuuuuvre étudiant".  Un "pauvre" étudiant qui veut bosser se "contente" d'un Mini, il a pas besoin d'épater la gallerie avec son ordinateur



Le bon point serait que le prix reste inchanger! Les prix sont déjà assez bas et abordable je pense (pour l'ibook)
Et des petits plus comme la iSight intégré ou Frontrow permettrait d'amener pas mal de jeunes au Macs!
A parts les cours, les étudiants aiment bien chatter et les médias numériques! Donc ce sont de petits plus qui permetront à Apple de gagner des clients je pense!


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Le bon point serait que le prix reste inchanger! Les prix sont déjà assez bas et abordable je pense (pour l'ibook)
> Et des petits plus comme la iSight intégré ou Frontrow permettrait d'amener pas mal de jeunes au Macs!
> A parts les cours, les étudiants aiment bien chatter et les médias numériques! Donc ce sont de petits plus qui permetront à Apple de gagner des clients je pense!


  Pour le prix je pense pas que ca restera à 999 (y'a qu'à voir le mini). Se sera plutot le 12' a 1199  avec iSight, Front Row et chipset intégré. A moins qu'ils ne fassent deux versions du 12', un Simple Core (999 ) et un Dual Core (1199 ).


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pour le prix je pense pas que ca restera à 999 (y'a qu'à voir le mini). Se sera plutot le 12' a 1199  avec iSight, Front Row et chipset intégré. A moins qu'ils ne fassent deux versions du 12', un Simple Core (999 ) et un Dual Core (1199 ).



Déjà je ne sais pas si il vont garder un 12"! je pencherai plutôt pour du 13,3" panoramique (portable aussi petit que le 12").
pour le prix, j'espère qu'il ne vont quand même pas débuter à 1199, même si comme tu le dis, avec l'iSight et FrontRow, on pourrait s'attendre à une augmentation.

J'espère que tu as tort  (pour le prix seulement)


----------



## Yannoux (31 Mars 2006)

1200 Euros   Ca fait cher c'est vrai mais le prix de la nouveaute  
Enfin il est certainement sur que le Dual Core sera plus cher et plus "fournit".
Mais je pense que l'isight, Front Row & Co seront sur tous, sinon autant rester avec son iBook 12" comme moi  :love:


----------



## geoffrey (31 Mars 2006)

Suis assez d'accord avec Yannoux, sauf qu'ils sortiront peut etre une version Mono Core à 999  ou 1099 , pour les étudiants


----------



## Steph-24 (31 Mars 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Suis assez d'accord avec Yannoux, sauf qu'ils sortiront peut etre une version Mono Core à 999  ou 1099 , pour les étudiants



Dans ce cas j'achète tout de suite! Enfin de toute façon il y a de grandes chances que je l'achète ce nouveau ibook!  Mais il faudrait que Steve se dépeche un peu


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Avril 2006)

Voici le tant attendu mac book :rateau:!!! en alu s'il vous plait :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

C'est moche


----------



## jojoleretour (1 Avril 2006)

ouppp je me suis trompé d'image , voila c'est rectifié


----------



## duracel (1 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pour le prix je pense pas que ca restera à 999 (y'a qu'à voir le mini). Se sera plutot le 12' a 1199  avec iSight, Front Row et chipset intégré. A moins qu'ils ne fassent deux versions du 12', un Simple Core (999 ) et un Dual Core (1199 ).




Surtout que ça fait déjà un moment que le prix n'est plus de 999 mais de 1049.


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Avril 2006)

Ca changera rien au problème , on veut de nouveaux ibooks


----------



## Kilian2 (1 Avril 2006)

Macbooks    Et attention Apple pas de GMA ...


----------



## Yannoux (2 Avril 2006)

Link ! Mets les bonnes images car on a deux fois les meme 
En plus cela n'est pas bon! Elle est ou la iSight integree? l'ecran 13"? Front Row integre? :rateau: 

Encore un fake il fait meme cafetiere, ni grille pain!!!  Quelle honte!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Avril 2006)

Il y a une photo dans un autre topic


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

Perso je verrais bien un concurrent a la gamme TX Vaio de chez Sony. C'est du 10" widescreen, parfait pour les voyageurs et comme ordi d'appoint. De quoi faire acheter une deuxieme machine a tous les fana d'Apple.


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

Perso je verrais bien un concurrent a la gamme TX Vaio de chez Sony. C'est du 10" widescreen, parfait pour les voyageurs et comme ordi d'appoint. De quoi faire acheter une deuxieme machine a tous les fana d'Apple.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Moi , je serai pas contre du tout


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2006)

Lut,
Je vois, je vois (dans ma boule de cristal)...


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

D'où tu tires cela ?


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2006)

Lol, de nul part, je vois juste ca comme ca (simple intuition).
Cela me semble une suite possible dans la nouvelle gamme (arrete de baver sur ton clavier ).
@+


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Il y a pas besoin de fantasme sur cette config


----------



## duracel (4 Avril 2006)

Je ne vois pas le ibook avec une carte de 128, trop proche du MBP.
Et même 64 partagé, ça me parait trop.

Si ça suit les G4, la config des ibook sera assez proche de celle des minis.
Donc je crois que on sait déjà ce qu'il y aura dans les ibook.
La question qui reste c'est celle de l'écran. 12', 13' et 4/3, 16/10 etc etc


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il y a pas besoin de fantasme sur cette config



Je ne sais pas a quoi tu t'attends, mais tu risques d'etre décu !  
Cette config ne te semble pas dans une logique "Appleienne" ? On reste proche du Mini et assez loin du MacBookPro.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas a quoi tu t'attends, mais tu risques d'etre décu !
> Cette config ne te semble pas dans une logique "Appleienne" ? On reste proche du Mini et assez loin du MacBookPro.



Si si bien sur


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

Pour les processeurs, ça me parait possible mais pour les disques dur je verrai peut-être du 40-60 Go plutôt. Après, si Frontrow il y a, alors frontrow il y aura sur les deux versions! Je pense que c'est assez logique puisque c'est pareil sur le mini!
Et enfin la carte vidéo sera plutot une 128Mo sur le haut de gamme (X1300?) car je pense, du moins j'espère qu'Apple a tiré des leçons de son erreur avec le mini! 

Voilà pour mon avis!


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les processeurs, ça me parait possible mais pour les disques dur je verrai peut-être du 40-60 Go plutôt. Après, si Frontrow il y a, alors frontrow il y aura sur les deux versions! Je pense que c'est assez logique puisque c'est pareil sur le mini!
> Et enfin la carte vidéo sera plutot une 128Mo sur le haut de gamme (X1300?) car je pense, du moins j'espère qu'Apple a tiré des leçons de son erreur avec le mini!
> 
> Voilà pour mon avis!



une 128Mo sur un ibook ?


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> une 128Mo sur un ibook ?



Quoi? qu'est-ce qui te fait rire? 
Oui sur le modèle haut de gamme, je vois bien une X1300 128Mo. Il vont quand même pas nous mettre un GMA950! Enfin ce serait une grosse erreur et je vois déjà les réactions sur les sites PC si ils annoncent un iBook avec un GMA950 ou une carte avec que 64Mo dédiés.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? qu'est-ce qui te fait rire?
> Oui sur le modèle haut de gamme, je vois bien une X1300 128Mo. Il vont quand même pas nous mettre un GMA950! Enfin ce serait une grosse erreur et je vois déjà les réactions sur les sites PC si ils annoncent un iBook avec un GMA950 ou une carte avec que 64Mo dédiés.




64 mo pas plus !


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> 64 mo pas plus !



Mais non! Il faut être optimiste et faire confiance à la pomme 

Cependant, j'ai bien peur que tu ais raison (mais au fond de moi j'espère que tu as tort )


----------



## geoffrey (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> du moins j'espère qu'Apple a tiré des leçons de son erreur avec le mini!


  Le mini étant une machine d'entrée de gamme (comme l'iBook), je ne vois pas trop ou Apple aurait fait une erreur ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Le mini étant une machine d'entrée de gamme (comme l'iBook), je ne vois pas trop ou Apple aurait fait une erreur ?




Mais tu sais bien ! Une carte graphique du tonnerre et aussi des machines pas du tout chères


----------



## geoffrey (4 Avril 2006)

Ah oui, l'histoire d'étudiants et tout et tout


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, l'histoire d'étudiants et tout et tout



 Oui ta tout compris! 

Non sérieusement je savais même plus que ça existait encore des ordinateurs (les PC en tout cas) avec des cartes de 64Mo .


----------



## geoffrey (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Non sérieusement je savais même plus que ça existait encore des ordinateurs (les PC en tout cas) avec des cartes de 64Mo .


  AUCUN PC dans les boites (la ou tu travaille après tes études)  n'a une carte graphique de plus de 64Mo...


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ta tout compris!
> 
> Non sérieusement je savais même plus que ça existait encore des ordinateurs (les PC en tout cas) avec des cartes de 64Mo .




Il faudra t'y faire


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> AUCUN PC dans les boites (la ou tu travaille après tes études)  n'a une carte graphique de plus de 64Mo...



Ah bon! ben tu m'apprend quelque chose! Serieusement, je ne le savais pas!
Par contre pour ce que tu as marqué entre parenthèse, c'est pas très sympa 
Je sais que je n'ai que 20 ans, mais j'ai déjà travaillé 15 mois dans ma vie!


----------



## bugman (4 Avril 2006)

Oui, j'y ai peut-être été un peu fort avec mes 128Mo. Apple devrait tout de même faire un petit effort à ce niveau. Le mini avec une autre carte vidéo se vendrait certainement plus (je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne se vend pas, je n'ai pas de chiffres).


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'y ai peut-être été un peu fort avec mes 128Mo. Apple devrait tout de même faire un petit effort à ce niveau. Le mini avec une autre carte vidéo se vendrait certainement plus (je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne se vend pas, je n'ai pas de chiffres).



J'ai lu un article qui disait que le Mac Mini ne se vendait pas spécialement bien! (je ne sais plus si c'est sur MacGé ou MacBidouille ou autre...) même si les ventes n'étais pas catastrophique non plus.

Il n'y a aucun doute que si le Mini avait une meilleure puce graphique, il se vendrait mieux (selon l'article).


----------



## Max London (4 Avril 2006)

Ouais c'était sur Macgé...ce fameux GMA950 en a dégouté plus d'un, j'espèque qu'Apple retiendra la leçon


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Avril 2006)

Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'une carte graphique.
Personnellement, mon futur ibook, si je peux le payer 999&#8364; avec le GMA950, je le prend. Je ne suis pas un Gamer, et de toute façon, c'est pas une machine destiné à ça, et avec ce futur boobook, ça sera plus de la bureautique et internet. En gros le GMA950 conviendrait à mon utilisation. Et peut-être que grâce à ça, j'aurais un boobook moins cher qu'avec une vraie carte graphique.


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde n'a pas besoin d'une carte graphique.
> Personnellement, mon futur ibook, si je peux le payer 999 avec le GMA950, je le prend. Je ne suis pas un Gamer, et de toute façon, c'est pas une machine destiné à ça, et avec ce futur boobook, ça sera plus de la bureautique et internet. En gros le GMA950 conviendrait à mon utilisation. Et peut-être que grâce à ça, j'aurais un boobook moins cher qu'avec une vraie carte graphique.



Là je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi!
Moi je verrai bien un GMA950 sur l'entrée de gamme à 999$/1049
Et une X1300 128Mo sur le haut de gamme dans les 1300/1500

Je viens de regarder chez la concurrence et c'est effectivement ce qu'il font! GMA950 en entrée de gamme et x1300 en haut de gamme sur la même série d'ordinateur!


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi!
> Moi je verrai bien un GMA950 sur l'entrée de gamme à 999$/1049
> Et une X1300 128Mo sur le haut de gamme dans les 1300/1500
> 
> Je viens de regarder chez la concurrence et c'est effectivement ce qu'il font! GMA950 en entrée de gamme et x1300 en haut de gamme sur la même série d'ordinateur!




Et les futurs MacBook Pro 12" , on leur met quoi comme carte graphique ?


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et les futurs MacBook Pro 12" , on leur met quoi comme carte graphique ?



X1600 128Mo comme le MacBook Pro 15,4" .

Et on pourrait aussi avoir une mise à jour du MacBook Pro 15,4" cet été avec un passage sur X1800 ou X1900  Avec Intel tout va plus vite


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> X1600 128Mo comme le MacBook Pro 15,4" .
> 
> Et on pourrait aussi avoir une mise à jour du MacBook Pro 15,4" cet été avec un passage sur X1800 ou X1900  Avec Intel tout va plus vite




Avoir la même carte graphique dans tout les macs portables , bof :sleep:


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Avoir la même carte graphique dans tout les macs portables , bof :sleep:


Pourquoi la même?

iBook entrée de gamme en GMA950!
iBook haut de gamme en ATI X1300
MacBook Pro 12" ou plutot 13,3" en X1600
MacBook Pro 15" en X1800 (révision lors de la sortie des 13,3" et 17")
MacBook Pro 17" en X1800 ou X1900

Et où est passé NVidia? 

Ce n'est que spéculation mais j'aime bien m'amuser à ça 

De toute façon pour le iBook, on ne peut plus s'attendre maintenant à une sortie avant le moi de Mai qui correspond à la baisse des prix des processeurs Core Duo d'Intel.
Donc les rumeurs qui font état d'une sortie en juin me semble (malheureusement) juste!


----------



## Gimli510 (4 Avril 2006)

Mouais enfin une X1900 dans un macbook pro faut pas rêver quand même c'est apple et apple et les cartes graphiques... hmmm   espérons qu'ils tirent la lacon du mac mini même si la gma 950 peut se justifier, il est vrai que ca a sans doute freiné pas mal de monde. sinon je vois bien une X1300 danas le future macbook, une bonne carte graphique pas trop chère qui serait un bon commpromis et qui ne nuirait pas trop a l'autonomie du boobook.


----------



## Xilam (4 Avril 2006)

Sont en juin les nouveaux, enfin je crois avoir lu, je vais vérifier ça


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Xilam a dit:
			
		

> Sont en juin les nouveaux, enfin je crois avoir lu, je vais vérifier ça




J'y crois pas . Ils vont pas faire ca !


----------



## Gimli510 (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas . Ils vont pas faire ca !


On était surs qu'il sortirait au mois de mars-avril, il n'est pas sorti alors on l'espére pour mai-juin maintenant. Toujours aussi fiables et précises les rumeurs vous voyez  ils auront forcément raison un jour ou l'autre mais ils oublient toutes les fois ou ils ont tort


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:
			
		

> On était surs qu'il sortirait au mois de mars-avril, il n'est pas sorti alors on l'espére pour mai-juin maintenant. Toujours aussi fiables et précises les rumeurs vous voyez  ils auront forcément raison un jour ou l'autre mais ils oublient toutes les fois ou ils ont tort




J'ai dis AVRIL


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Avril 2006)

ça sent le flood St....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Avril serait plus cohérent, c'est le début des gros achats de l'éducation pour l'année scolaire suivante...


----------



## )Tit( (4 Avril 2006)

bonjour, j'arrive un peu a la rache dans vos converse voila je suis passioné de vidéo et je fait quelque montage mais le seul pb c'est mon pC qui beug donc je voudrais aquérir un mac et j'hésite ou acheter un ibook mower PC ou attendre les nouveaux core duo sachant que mon budget est assez réduit :rose: et que je veux juste faire un peu de vidéos sans avoir a toutr recommencer a chaque fois!!
merci pour vos éventuelles réponses!!


----------



## iota (4 Avril 2006)

Salut.



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> MacBook Pro 15" en X1800 (révision lors de la sortie des 13,3" et 17")
> MacBook Pro 17" en X1800 ou X1900


Le X1800 mobility vient juste de sortir (sur le papier), alors faut pas espérer voir du X1900 mobility dans les MacBook pro tout de suite... 

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (4 Avril 2006)

D'ici la qu'ils demandent du Geforce 7 y'a pas loin...


Quand au Mac mini les ventes sont correctes. Bon Okay le Core Solo est boudé...


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Le X1800 mobility vient juste de sortir (sur le papier), alors faut pas espérer voir du X1900 mobility dans les MacBook pro tout de suite...
> 
> ...



Oui, effectivement tu as raison! La X1900 n'est pas encore sorti en mobility! 
Il n'empêche que pour moi, l'iBook haut de gamme sera équipé d'une ATI Mobility! Après laquelle, je pencherai plutôt pour la X1300


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Quand au Mac mini les ventes sont correctes. Bon Okay le Core Solo est boudé...



Le Core Solo est effectivement boudé à cause du Core Solo et du GMA950

Avec un peu de chance, il n'y aura que du Core Duo dans les iBook! Etant donné que Mai correspond à la baisse de prix chez Intel, les Core Duo 1.66Ghz ne seront plus très chère! 
Mais dans ce cas il faudrait passer les MacBook Pro en 2.0Ghz et 2.16Ghz. De ce fait on aurait des iBooks en 1.66Ghz et 1.83Ghz  (je pense pas qu'Apple serait aussi gentil )

En tout cas, il est facile de remarquer que Core Solo, ça ne fait pas vraiment vendre!


----------



## Max London (4 Avril 2006)

Tout à fait, un GMA950 dans l'entrée de gamme (dans les 1000 euros) je suis d'accord.
Mais qu'ils prévoient quand même une version avec une vraie carte vidéo!  Genre avec 64 ou 128 mo.


----------



## Steph-24 (4 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'ils prévoient quand même une version avec une vraie carte vidéo!  Genre avec 64 ou 128 mo.



Je pense que c'est la moindre des choses! Au moins une vrai puce graphique pour le haut de gamme!


----------



## Max London (4 Avril 2006)

Moi perso j'ai toujours aimé les iBook grace à trois points (sans dire que c'est du mac bien sur!):
-C'est pas cher
-C'est léger
-Et ça reste une vraie machine, puissante!
C'est vrai, mine de rien, un graphiste pro ne pouvait peut-être pas travailler dessus, mais tout le monde y trouvait son compte:
L'étudiant qui l'utilise comme jukebox multimédia, le jeune qui joue, la mère de famille qui tape des notes, le Dj qui prépare sa prochaine playlist (moi ), le trentenaire qui s'amuse avec photoshop et même le papy qui se fait plaisir en regardant l'annuaire des sites roses  

C'est une machine quand même très polyvalente, les softs pro ne sont peut-être pas adaptés mais l'iBook est quand même un super portable faut bien avouer!

Alors pitié Steve, propose nous une version du futur iBook avec une carte graphique!!!

C'était un message du M.A.C.I.N.T.O.S.H, le Mouvement de l'Adoration et de la Croyance pour les Ibooks, Nargant le Tosma d'Otellini qui Sent de l'Haleine.

->Traduction: Le mouvement qui adore et qui croit en les iBook, qui nargue le matos d'Otellini (patron d'intel donc du GMA) qui sent mauvais.  Mon jeu de mot est naze mais essayez de faire pareil avec Macintosh hein!


----------



## tipo (6 Avril 2006)

http://www.presence-pc.com/actualite/asus-ibook-16015/


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Avril 2006)

Merci mais macbidouille avait déjà relayée la news


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2006)

Encore une fois  StJohnPerse avait raison...!!!   à croire que tu taf dans la haute sphère de Cupertino... Steve, c'est toi..??


----------



## patrickz (8 Avril 2006)

D'après AppleInsider, le MacBook n'aura pas de Core Solo, mais un Core Duo 1,67Ghz mini, un écran 13 pouces et une caméra iSight.

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1659


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> D'après AppleInsider, le MacBook n'aura pas de Core Solo, mais un Core Duo 1,67Ghz mini, un écran 13 pouces et une caméra iSight.
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1659



Merci pour l'info! 
Le Macbook pointe le bout de son nez maintenant et Apple Insider a souvent eu de bonnes informations (bien mieu que think secret sur l'année 2005) donc on peut espèrer que le MacBook soit bientôt présenter et qu'on puisse le commander!
Il est aussi logique que le Macbook sera uniquement équiper de Core Duo étant donné que sa sortie se fera après la baisse des prix des processeurs Intel! 
Maintenant la question reste posée sur la taille de l'écran. Un écran de 13,3" pour tout les modèles? ou un écran de 14,4" pour un modèle haut de gamme? 

Ah vivement l'annonce!


----------



## iota (8 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Même que ce sera un 13,3" d'une résolution de 1280x800.

@+
iota


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Même que ce sera un 13,3" d'une résolution de 1280x800.
> 
> ...



Oui c'est logique! Les dalles 13,3" sont toutes en 1280x800


----------



## Tox (8 Avril 2006)

Alors, avril ou juin ??? Nan, parce que je commence à être impatient, moi !


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Alors, avril ou juin ??? Nan, parce que je commence à être impatient, moi !




Avril assurément ! Je n'ai encore jamais vu d'ibook sortir en juin . La logique doit etre respectée


----------



## duracel (8 Avril 2006)

Cette dalle pourrait aussi servir à un "petit" macbook pro.


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cette dalle pourrait aussi servir à un "petit" macbook pro.



Exactement! Je pense que si le plus petit iBook passe en 13,3", ce sera la même taille d'écran pour le "petit" MacBook Pro! C'est logique car ça couterait moins cher à Apple


----------



## Imaginus (8 Avril 2006)

Une dalle sympa en somme. Quand au reste c'est de la speculation.


----------



## Tox (8 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Exactement! Je pense que si le plus petit iBook passe en 13,3", ce sera la même taille d'écran pour le "petit" MacBook Pro! C'est logique car ça couterait moins cher à Apple


En parlant de spéculations, je me demande si on ne va pas vers une fusion des deux gammes. En effet, la carte mère de ces portables risque d'être très similaire. Alors pourquoi se fendre de deux boîtiers différents ? Je finirais presque par penser qu'entre MacBook et MacBook pro, il n'y aura guère que fréquence et carte graphique pour marquer la différence...


----------



## rhodmac (9 Avril 2006)

j'espère qu'ils seront annoncés assez rapidement et livrables avant fin mai, sinon j'aurai pas mon MacBook pour le wouacances de mi-juin !!! 

et je prie pour une prix MAXI de 1500 euros


----------



## Winitri (10 Avril 2006)

Je suis impatient...

Mon prochain Mac sera sans nul doute un Macbook.


----------



## yret (10 Avril 2006)

un 13"3 ultra-portable de 2kgs au plus, il y aurait vraiment de quoi craquer...


----------



## Max London (11 Avril 2006)

Surtout avec l'arrivée de Boot Camp...certains lui crache dessus, mais un iBook Intel, avec une bonne carte vidéo, ultraportable, avec un écran panoramique, frontrow, isight (intégré?) ET Windows pouvant être installé...cela risque de faire un malheur


----------



## geoffrey (11 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> , mais un iBook Intel, avec une bonne carte vidéo


  là, t'as dit une connerie


----------



## fabmx (11 Avril 2006)

autant switcher totalement, pourquoi vouloir installer windows sur un mac a ses risques, perdre + de 10 G de DD et ne pas profiter de l'interface de osx????

tu auras l'air d'un con quand tu allumera ton nouveau ibook et que windows se lance!


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Avril 2006)

fabmx a dit:
			
		

> tu auras l'air d'un con quand tu allumera ton nouveau ibook et que windows se lance!



C'est vrai que voir le drapeau Windows au démarrage d'un Mac, ça fait un peu con


----------



## geoffrey (11 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que voir le drapeau Windows au démarrage d'un Mac, ça fait un peu con


  Le but c'est de skinner XP pour qu'il ressemble a OS X  (faut etre tordu, acheter un Mac pour faire tourner XP que tu débguise en OS X...)


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Le but c'est de skinner XP pour qu'il ressemble a OS X  (faut etre tordu, acheter un Mac pour faire tourner XP que tu débguise en OS X...)



Oui mais tu auras beau skinner XP, tu pourra pas tout déguisé! Impossible de skinner les écrans bleu et les messages d'erreurs! A un moment ou un autre ça se verra quand même


----------



## geoffrey (11 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu auras beau skinner XP, tu pourra pas tout déguisé! Impossible de skinner les écrans bleu et les messages d'erreurs! A un moment ou un autre ça se verra quand même


  Justement, c'est la qu'il faudra ruser et dire que tu as skinner OS X pour qu'il ressemble a XP :rateau:


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Justement, c'est la qu'il faudra ruser et dire que tu as skinner OS X pour qu'il ressemble a XP :rateau:


----------



## mog (11 Avril 2006)

:love:
Saaaalut MacGééé !




:mouais:

Ahh ben non... c'est pas le bar ici. Bon autant pour moi, j'aurais cru..


----------



## Max London (11 Avril 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> là, t'as dit une connerie



C'est pas une connerie c'est un rève


----------



## geoffrey (12 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas une connerie c'est un rève


  si tu reves trop tu seras decus


----------



## Mops Argo (12 Avril 2006)

Moi, ce que je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre c'est : pourquoi acheter un mac (plus cher qu'un pc selon les pc users) pour faire tourner un os pourri et laid. Un des arguments des pcusers, il fut un temps, était : "vous les macusers, vous êtes des frimeurs, y'a que le le design qui compte etc..." et maintenant que leur os peut tourner dessus, ils vont acheter des mac.
Steeve, t'as fais une grosse c..., ils vont venir véroler les forums avec leurs mains pleines de camboui.
Tout ceci n'est pas de l'élitisme bien au contraire. Tous les gens que j'ai fais switcher sont ravis et enfin libérer de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans et comment ça marche. La machine ne leur fait plus peur et c'est pour eux un outil complêtement transparent.
Les macs marchent parfaitement si on ne joue pas avec le feu.


----------



## Guillermo (12 Avril 2006)

ON va pas le répéter tout le temps, mais pour certaines personnes qui veulent switcher, il manque un logiciel sur MAC, boot camp permet de compenser.

Par exemple dans mon cas, la seul chose qui me retient c'est Autocad.


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Steeve, t'as fais une grosse c..., *ils vont venir véroler les forums* avec leurs mains pleines de camboui.


Au fait, ici on parle du futur iBook, pas de BootCamp.


----------



## Paradise (12 Avril 2006)

Mops Argo a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce que je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre c'est : pourquoi acheter un mac (plus cher qu'un pc selon les pc users) pour faire tourner un os pourri et laid. Un des arguments des pcusers, il fut un temps, était : "vous les macusers, vous êtes des frimeurs, y'a que le le design qui compte etc..." et maintenant que leur os peut tourner dessus, ils vont acheter des mac.
> Steeve, t'as fais une grosse c..., ils vont venir véroler les forums avec leurs mains pleines de camboui.
> Tout ceci n'est pas de l'élitisme bien au contraire. Tous les gens que j'ai fais switcher sont ravis et enfin libérer de savoir ce qu'il y a dedans et comment ça marche. La machine ne leur fait plus peur et c'est pour eux un outil complêtement transparent.
> Les macs marchent parfaitement si on ne joue pas avec le feu.




et là c'est qui qui vérole le topic.. bootCamp c'est pas ici... désolé


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Avril 2006)

Cependant on peut faire un lien avec Boot Camp..
Je m'explique: en ce moment l'iBook a un disque dur de 40/60 Go (en standard).
Est-ce que Steve, enfin Apple mettrait des plus gros disque, style 80/100 Go dans ses portables (MacBook et MacBook Pro), histoire que les switchers, puissent aiséments avoir leur bon vieux XP, et mac OS X, sans être pénalisé par la taille du disque dur ???
Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'iBook est un portable pour le grand publique normalement. Un mac pour switcher. Si j'en crois la phylosophie d'Apple, ils veulent absolument avoir une plus grande part de marché.
Si on installe Boot Camp et Windows, il ne restera plus grand chose sur le disque dur d'un iBook 12" (ou 13,3" d'après les rumeurs...). 
D'où j'en viens au fait; je verais bien un 60Go pour le 12" et un 80Go pour le 14". Avec Bien sûr une mise à jour des Mac BOok Pro, histoire que les config soient un peu différentes.
Bref, je pense que je rêve totalement :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Bionik (12 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> ... je verais bien un 60Go pour le 12" et un 80Go pour le 14". Avec Bien sûr une mise à jour des Mac BOok Pro, histoire que les config soient un peu différentes.
> Bref, je pense que je rêve totalement :rateau: :rateau:


 
Je partage tout à fait ton point de vue, bouc_en_kilt. Je pense qu'Apple va plus que jamais porter une attention toute particulière à la cohérence de sa gamme et de son offre, surtout depuis le passage à Intel, et on devrait voir les nouveaux MacBook surprendre certainement   (au fait il semblerait d'après les rumeurs qu'on ai droit un MacBook proposé en blanc ou en noir :mouais: )


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> (au fait il semblerait d'apres les rumeurs qu'on ai droit un MacBook proposé en blanc ou en noir :mouais: )


Une sorte d'iPod géant, quoi.  Si ça se trouve, ils vont remplacer le clavier par une roue cliquable !  

_ Ok, je sors... :rose:_

_ Non, finalement, je reste pour redevenir sérieux.  _
Blague à part, ce serait assez fashion, des MacBooks assortis aux iPods... :love: 
Pourquoi pas une sortie simultanée de nouveaux MacBooks et de nouveaux iPods (vidéo ou autre, peu importe), lors d'une keynote ? Ce serait une façon d'associer le succès et la renommée des iPods avec les MacBooks moins connus du public.


----------



## Bionik (12 Avril 2006)

Bah moi perso, j'aime pas trop (voire pas du tout) la couleur noire des iPods, meme si l'effet miroir est super, ça me rappelle trop le monde PC et les vieilles tours/portables moches, alors un MaBrook noir ...:sick: 
Le blanc a quand meme plus de classe et traduit bien la simplicité, le design, l'efficacité, la créativité, bref tout l'esprit de la Pomme.

Par contre des MacBook acidulé comme à l'époque du palourde ça pourrait être "so hype" (j'aimais bien ces couleurs moi...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Avril 2006)

Non , je veux un ibook noir


----------



## Paradise (12 Avril 2006)

un tout rose avec des perles et des diams...     :love:


----------



## Lio70 (12 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> un tout rose avec des perles et des diams...  :love:


As-tu déjà vu les skins que Karl Lagerfeld met autour de ses iPods mini ?


----------



## mistertitan (12 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non , je veux un ibook noir




ton v&#339;u est exaucé:

...par moi malheureusement. mais je pense que c'est pas impossible d'avoir un noir et un blanc pour les nouveaux ibook.

Macbook Noir

Macbook Blanc


----------



## patrickz (12 Avril 2006)

Tiens justement, il semble que les prochains MacBooks seront en plusieurs couleurs:
http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1667


----------



## Paradise (12 Avril 2006)

ca y est les fake sont de retour!...


----------



## mistertitan (12 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ca y est les fake sont de retour!...



ce n'est pas un fake à proprement parler, je revendique tout a fait mon montage. D'ailleurs, je vais le noter dessus en filigramme


----------



## Starjoin (12 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ca y est les fake sont de retour!...



Lol vi ^^
D'ailleurs, j'viens de trouver un zoli fake plutôt bien fait :

http://photocdn.sohu.com/20060406/Img242673830.jpg

Ca pourrait presque être vrai, enfin faudrait qu'apple est trouvé une manière de fermer le capot de l'ordi mini sans utiliser de fermoir ^^


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2006)

Starjoin a dit:
			
		

> Lol vi ^^
> D'ailleurs, j'viens de trouver un zoli fake plutôt bien fait :
> 
> http://photocdn.sohu.com/20060406/Img242673830.jpg
> ...



Oui, joli fake, mais il manque aussi la webcam...

Celui-là serait plus réaliste (quoiqu'un peu épais, je trouve) :





(Source MacMidouille).


----------



## mistertitan (13 Avril 2006)

c'est bien pour ca que j'ai rajouté la webcam et l'ecran 13 pouces panoramique dans l'encombrement du 12 pouces, ca rentre vu la perte de place sur les cotés


----------



## JPTK (13 Avril 2006)

Moi j'en veux un en liège.


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Et moi un en noir comme le lombard


----------



## mistertitan (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et moi un en noir comme le lombard



ok un noir, pour le liege, moi je dis non. trop friable... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Euh tout en noir c possible ?


----------



## mistertitan (13 Avril 2006)

la je vais me coucher donc peut etre pour plus tard 

Mais je suis pas trop pour le tout noir. Ca refera le noir des PC portables. Le coté bicolore comme une Mini Cooper me plait pas mal.


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en veux un en liège.


 
Top pour évacuer la chaleur...


----------



## pim (13 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Moi je me pose vraiment la question de savoir comment ça va se passer niveau évacuation de la chaleur !  

Visiblement le MacBook Pro joue sur une dissipation _passive_, le dessous du portable et la charnière approchant allègrement les 60°C en utilisation "Fnac" (allez donc toucher un MacBook Pro à la "Flaque", et touchez un PowerBook 15" ou 17" pour comparer, c'est la même différence qu'entre le Sahel et l'Antarctique  )

_Attention, je ne critique pas le MacBook Pro, je ne pourrais pas de toute façon parce que je n'ai pas une telle machine, et d'autre part ceux qui l'ont ont écrit que les ventilateurs du MacBook Pro sont plus silencieux et tournent moins souvent que ceux du PowerBook G4 - donc cette idée de dissipation de la chaleur passive semble être une bonne idée, un bon compromis._

Si jamais le nouveau MacBook conserve la robe blanc immaculée de l'iBook, une telle dissipation ne pourra se faire en raison du caractère plus isolant d'une telle robe.

De plus, qui dit dégagement de chaleur dit forte consommation, donc autonomie batterie à la baisse + chargeur plus volumineux. L'excellente autonomie de l'iBook + la taille minuscule de son chargeur sont des points très appréciables des iBook actuels, il serait dommage que le mieux soit l'ennemi du bien 

Il faut donc penser à :


 soit un changement de la coque lors du passage de l'iBook au MacBook ;
 soit l'utilisation d'un autre processeur que le DualCore d'Intel...

Au moins que l'absence d'une carte graphique ATI + l'emploi d'un DualCore "low consumption" suffise à régler ces problèmes de consommation et de chaleur dégagée.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

(Je poste tout cela juste pour ne pas aller crâmer ma carte bleue sur un MacBook Pro 15", et avoir la patience d'attendre quelques mois pour un MacBook 12 ou 13" genre ultraportable  )


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Oui, joli fake, mais il manque aussi la webcam...
> 
> Celui-là serait plus réaliste (quoiqu'un peu épais, je trouve) :
> 
> ...




snif il y a pas de moumoutte...    en tout cas bien réalisé...!   MACB


----------



## yret (13 Avril 2006)

effectivement, pas mal  

moins épais, pas cher et avec tuner TV intégré et ce sera parfait !


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> effectivement, pas mal
> 
> moins épais, pas cher et avec tuner TV intégré et ce sera parfait !




et une carte graphique....   meme si c'est pas une foudre de guerre...


----------



## madekan (13 Avril 2006)

:rateau: :rateau:
Voir la pièce jointe 10219


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau:
> Voir la pièce jointe 10219




wouaa alors là on est un fake de 1950  ...   la realisation casse un peu.. c'est drôle..   mais je ne pense pas qu'un tel concept passerait


----------



## fredintosh (13 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau:
> Voir la pièce jointe 10219



Windows sur l'écran du bas et Mac Os X sur l'écran du haut !


----------



## madekan (13 Avril 2006)

Oui mais ca serait beau!! Et pis je l'aime bien moi mon fake . En plus j'apprend photoshop:bebe: . Sérieux moi quand je voit les brevets déposés par apple pour un écran tactile je pense plus à ce genre de chose qu'à un ipod . Là il y aurait du nouveau!


----------



## fredintosh (13 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais ca serait beau!! Et pis je l'aime bien moi mon fake . En plus j'apprend photoshop:bebe: . Sérieux moi quand je voit les brevets déposés par apple pour un écran tactile je pense plus à ce genre de chose qu'à un ipod . Là il y aurait du nouveau!



Ou alors... Apple oserait-elle "tuer" l'iBook et le remplacer par un Tablet Mac ?
Je sais, ça paraît irréaliste, mais Apple a souvent démontré qu'elle était capable de supprimer des produits à succès pour faire encore mieux, ou bien de changer radicalement certains "standards" d'utilisation (cf disparition du lecteur de disquettes dans le premier iMac).
Bon, je sais, il y a 1% de chances pour que cela se vérifie, mais comme on n'a rien à se mettre sous la dent, faut bien rêver un peu... 

_ Je suis en train de m'entrainer à taper en bas de l'écran de mon iBook 600  , comme s'il était un écran tactile avec clavier virtuel. Ca ne me paraît pas inconfortable à première vue. Et rien n'empêcherait de raccorder un petit clavier USB flexible ou pliable à la bête en cas de besoin..._


----------



## Max London (13 Avril 2006)

Moi perso, je serais très content d'apprendre le retour des iBooks de couleur.
Le blanc c'est sympa, très 2001 l'odysée de l'Espace, mais quelques couleurs flashy années 70 seraient le bienvenu  
J'amais bien la mode colorée (avec les iMacs et iBooks G3...c'était quand même une fierté je trouve de posséder un ordinateur vert pomme  très convivial...)


----------



## madekan (13 Avril 2006)

Oui d'une certaine manière mais c'est pas tuer l'IBook, je dirais plutot que ce serait une évolution du concept du laptop. Donc pas question d'un Itablet mais plutot un nouveau concept ergonomique. Imagine par exemple pour FinalCut, en bas tu gère tes outils et ton espace de travail et en haut les fenetres de preview. Meme plus besoin de souris!! Ca serait chouette et super pratique!
Pour le clavier je pense qu'il faut s'y faire, c'est une habitude à prendre. Comme de taper sur un clavier de portable le toucher est pas le meme et bonjour les fautes de frappe au départ.
Sinon j'ai encore fait joujou avec photoshop 
Voir la pièce jointe 10221


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

Oh oui ca c'est tout bon


----------



## madekan (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui ca c'est tout bon




Ben quoi? On a plus droit de s'amuseret de rêver un peu? De toute façon faut ppas s'attendre à des miracles, on va avoir le droit à un vulgaire laptop remis au gout du jour.
Alors autant rêver un peu!


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi? On a plus droit de s'amuseret de rêver un peu? De toute façon faut ppas s'attendre à des miracles, on va avoir le droit à un vulgaire laptop remis au gout du jour.
> Alors autant rêver un peu!



Mais j'adore !!! :rose:


----------



## madekan (13 Avril 2006)

Scuze moi c'est ton petit bonhomme qui m'a mis dans le doute:love:


----------



## Bionik (13 Avril 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Moi perso, je serais très content d'apprendre le retour des iBooks de couleur.
> Le blanc c'est sympa, très 2001 l'odysée de l'Espace, mais quelques couleurs flashy années 70 seraient le bienvenu
> J'amais bien la mode colorée (avec les iMacs et iBooks G3...c'était quand même une fierté je trouve de posséder un ordinateur vert pomme  très convivial...)



Oh oui Oh oui, un Nibook Intel (pardon Mabrouk) vert pomme et j'achete direct. J'avais bien adoré l'iBook palourde orange translucide que j'avais eu entre les mains à l'époque (mais pourquoi je l'ai pas gardé ?!  )


----------



## Steph-24 (14 Avril 2006)

Personellement, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura des iBooks de couleurs! Pourquoi pas en noirs et blanc (ce serait déjà bien) mais les couleurs avaient posé pas mal de problèmes aux revendeurs à l'époque! 
Moi je partirai plutôt sur un iBook "façon iPod" avec deux couleurs disponibles, le noir et le blanc, ou pourquoi pas un iBook blanc avec la possibilité de changer de "coque". A partir de là, on pourrai immaginer des coques en couleurs!
Mais je ne crois pas du tout au retour de l'iBook coloré!


----------



## gootch (14 Avril 2006)

oui je suis bien d'accord avec tout ça..... MAIS QUAND...???!!! :rateau:    :hein:    Moi je suis sans ibook maintenant avec ces bêtises de prédictions. alors il est temps que ça sorte !


----------



## Steph-24 (14 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis bien d'accord avec tout ça..... MAIS QUAND...???!!!!



Un jour...... ou plutôt un mardi......


----------



## patrickz (14 Avril 2006)

Dans les milieux autorisés on s'autorise à penser que c'est pour *la semaine prochaine*.

http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=14373


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)

Qu'est ce que je vous ai dis ?


----------



## fl0rent (14 Avril 2006)

La semaine prochaine. enfin, j'attend ceci avec impatience pour faire mon choix entre un intel et un g4.

A votre avis l'intel tiendra longtemps en charge??
:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)

Oui ils ne vont pas sortir un mac qui tient qu'une heure


----------



## houlala63 (14 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors... Apple oserait-elle "tuer" l'iBook et le remplacer par un Tablet Mac ?
> Je sais, ça paraît irréaliste, mais Apple a souvent démontré qu'elle était capable de supprimer des produits à succès pour faire encore mieux, ou bien de changer radicalement certains "standards" d'utilisation (cf disparition du lecteur de disquettes dans le premier iMac).
> Bon, je sais, il y a 1% de chances pour que cela se vérifie, mais comme on n'a rien à se mettre sous la dent, faut bien rêver un peu...
> 
> ...


----------



## Yannoux (15 Avril 2006)

MacWorld annonce que Apple va offrir un choix de couleur  ! Oui, le Blanc et Noir !!
De toute facons si cet article dit vrai on aura toutes nos reponses Mardi, je suis impatient de voir les nouveautes!

Apple je :love: 

PS : Le jour que je m'acheterais un MacBook Intel il y aura que Mac Os X!!!!!
Microsoft XP j'ai pas quitte pour le re-installer ensuite et puis vista avec son interface Aero qui n'est pas terrible a part quelques idees que Steve Jobs peut reprendre en prenant la sauce Apple. Le seul interet a pouvoir installer d'autres systemes c'est de garder la meme machine, un beau Mac et pas une armoire que l'on se traine comme un boulet!


----------



## Max London (15 Avril 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui Oh oui, un Nibook Intel (pardon Mabrouk) vert pomme et j'achete direct. J'avais bien adoré l'iBook palourde orange translucide que j'avais eu entre les mains à l'époque (mais pourquoi je l'ai pas gardé ?!  )



Un MacBook vert translucide  
Ca pourait faire un malheur.  Faut bien avouer que le blanc a perdu de son originalité.


----------



## Warflo (15 Avril 2006)

Je sais !
Un MacBook avec coque interchangeable, comme pour les téléphones portables !
Certain feront des collections, d'autres les  échangeront...
:rateau:


----------



## )Tit( (15 Avril 2006)

alala que d'impaciance!!lol 
vos faks sont tous magnifique , que d'imagination!
je pense qu'apple ne sortira pas plusieur colories, ou du moins que noir et blanc et , pour moi c'est blanc c'est plus bon, plus apple je trouve...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Tit pourrais tu écrire correctement stp ? Merci


----------



## )Tit( (15 Avril 2006)

pas de soucis je m'excuse, je suis nouveau mais je vais arrêter de mettre mes impressions car ou personnes ne me répond ou c'est pour me dire de mieux écrire!l 
voila tant pis merci quand même, je viendrais toujours regarder ici!!


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> pas de soucis je m'excuse, je suis nouveau mais je vais arrêter de mettre mes impressions car ou personnes ne me répond ou c'est pour me dire de mieux écrire!l
> voila tant pis merci quand même, je viendrais toujours regarder ici!!



1. Tu as seulement posté 3 messages sur MacG, je trouve que tu généralises un peu vite.

2. Ca fait juste 12 pages qu'on essaye de répondre à ta question qui était aussi ton premier post, donc je ne comprends pas que tu dises "personne me répond". C'est plutôt honorable, 12 pages de réponses à un post.

3. Tes contributions sont les bienvenues, tu n'es pas le seul à faire des fautes d'orthographe ou de frappe (n'est-ce pas StJohnPerse...), du moment que tu ne fais pas exprès d'écrire en langage SMS.

 

Bon, à part ça, j'ai vu dans un autre thread qu'il y avait sur l'AppleStore une promotion sur la vente diBooks et de PowerBooks G4 couplée à une imprimante (90 de réduc, je crois), jusqu'au 17 avril, comme par hasard... Comme pour faire patienter avant la sortie des nouveaux MacBooks.

Je suis allé voir sur le Store, et effectivement, l'offre était mentionnée, en précisant bien les dates : du 17 janvier au 17 avril (d'ailleurs, bizarrement, en vadrouillant sur le Store puis en revenant sur la page de l'iBook ou celle du PowerBook, l'offre avait disparue !  ).

Enfin, tout ça pour dire que si cette offre se termine le 17 avril, cela peut vouloir dire que le mardi 18 avril... enfin, vous voyez ce que je veux dire...
Si ça se trouve, la date de sortie des MacBooks est planifiée depuis 3 mois pour le 18 avril, et personne n'a rien vu venir !    :rateau:


----------



## )Tit( (15 Avril 2006)

les paroles du sages sont très justes!lol!
merci! et je vais, continuer à mettre des messages!
je te remercie de t'occuper de moi!
en m'excusant encore une fois,
tit


----------



## Steph-24 (15 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tout ça pour dire que si cette offre se termine le 17 avril, cela peut vouloir dire que le mardi 18 avril... enfin, vous voyez ce que je veux dire...
> Si ça se trouve, la date de sortie des MacBooks est planifiée depuis 3 mois pour le 18 avril, et personne n'a rien vu venir !    :rateau:


Si seulement ce que tu dis pourrait être vrai! 
Enfin c'est vrai qu'on l'attend depuis pas mal de temps maintenant ce nouvel iBook. 
Mais pour rajouter un élément au débat (si on peut dire ça comme ça!) j'espère qu'Apple présentera en même temps l'iBook et le MacBook Pro 13,3"!
On pourra ainsi effectuer une comparaison entre les deux modèles! Moi ça m'intéresserai pas mal! 

Allez, plus que quelques semaines à attendre et on aura plus qu'à cliquer sur le merveilleux bouton "Commander" de l'Apple Store :love:

PS: > StJohnPerse: il est passé où ton chat avec un bonnet?


----------



## gootch (15 Avril 2006)

Si l'ibook sort CE mardi je paie le champagne à tous ceux qui sont sur ce thread !!!!  

Ah tout de suite ça risque de poster en pagaille...

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## fredintosh (15 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Si l'ibook sort CE mardi je paie le champagne à tous ceux qui sont sur ce thread !!!!






  



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'Apple présentera en même temps l'iBook et le MacBook Pro 13,3"!


A mon avis, il n'y aura jamais de MacBook *Pro* 13,3", uniquement un iBook/MacBook 13,3". Ce sera beaucoup plus clair, et évitera justement des comparaisons embarrassantes.
Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une supposition personnelle.
En revanche, il y aura certainement un MacBook Pro 17"...
...et peut-être de l'autre côté de la gamme un iBook/MacBook ultra-light, genre 10" ?...


----------



## Bionik (15 Avril 2006)

:rateau: 
Rhhhôôô c'est bon ça !!! Tout l'esprit Communauté Mac !

Du champs, des amis Mac Users et SVP MR S.J des MacBook tout beaux tout neufs et performants 

< ...bionik parti faire ses comptes pour le 18/04 ...>


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Si l'ibook sort CE mardi je paie le champagne à tous ceux qui sont sur ce thread !!!!
> 
> Ah tout de suite ça risque de poster en pagaille...
> 
> Affaire à suivre...




je note


----------



## Tox (15 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Si l'ibook sort CE mardi je paie le champagne à tous ceux qui sont sur ce thread !!!!
> 
> Ah tout de suite ça risque de poster en pagaille...
> 
> Affaire à suivre...


Je viens de me rappeler que j'avais posté aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Si l'ibook sort CE mardi je paie le champagne à tous ceux qui sont sur ce thread !!!!
> 
> Ah tout de suite ça risque de poster en pagaille...
> 
> Affaire à suivre...



il est jamais trop tard pour bien faire... 

perso, je sais pas troop quoi attendre du prochain ibook... c'est vrai que c'est fort probable que le changement de proc, entraine un changement de design de la bécane, plus tte els rumeurs qui trainent sur le 13,3"...
wait and see 

(sympa le fake avec l'ecran tactile...  )


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> "..."j'ai vu dans un autre thread qu'il y avait sur l'AppleStore une promotion sur la vente diBooks et de PowerBooks G4 couplée à une imprimante (90&#8364; de réduc, je crois), jusqu'au 17 avril, comme par hasard... Comme pour faire patienter avant la sortie des nouveaux MacBooks.
> 
> Je suis allé voir sur le Store, et effectivement, l'offre était mentionnée, en précisant bien les dates : du 17 janvier au 17 avril (d'ailleurs, bizarrement, en vadrouillant sur le Store puis en revenant sur la page de l'iBook ou celle du PowerBook, l'offre avait disparue !  ).
> 
> ...


Très bien vu!!
Là, ça me donne de l'espoir de voir au moins la présentation de ce que sera cet iBook!
En plus le 18 avril est un mardi, c'est excellent!


----------



## gootch (16 Avril 2006)

oh!oh! FREDINTOSH ! :rose:  j'ai l'impression que j'ai été pris au mot !


----------



## )Tit( (16 Avril 2006)




----------



## nicolasf (16 Avril 2006)

Ah bah si c'est pour du champagne alors ! 

Plus sérieusement, cela fait quelque temps que l'on attend ce fameux ibook pour tel jour. Alors tant qu'il n'est pas sorti, je reste sceptique pour ma part...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 10252


elles sont fadasses les couleurs... beurk


----------



## jv_zeffeur (16 Avril 2006)

J'ai vraiment hâte de voir la bête. Peut-être mon futur remplaçant de mon iMac g5...


----------



## corloane (16 Avril 2006)

j'espère qu'ils seront moins épais que l'actuel ibook! Il y a pas de raison, mac book maigrit, ipod maigrit, imac maigrit :rateau:


----------



## rhodmac (16 Avril 2006)

j'attends encore 15 jours, mais après je me prend un iMac, car il me faut un Mac rapidos now, ca fait depuis début mars que je l'attends


----------



## )Tit( (16 Avril 2006)

c'est vrai!elles sont fadasses mais j'imagine bien le futur ibook comme ceci! 
Si vous dites vrai et que le FAMEUX macbook sort mardi, je vous en remercierai tous 
et je pense qu'on ouvrira un nouveau forum sur le macbook en question!enfin j'éspère!
Mais si il sort mardi, on perdra l'ambiance chaleureuse de ce salon où il faisait bon discuter!!merci pour tout!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Avril 2006)

Il y aura une nouvelle discution qui sera crée
*A quand la nouvelle version de l'Ibook? V2.0*


----------



## rhodmac (16 Avril 2006)

si il est annoncé mardi, ca sera déjà bien, reste à savoir les délais de livraisons, car je pense qu'il va y avoir un mega rush !!!! ya intérêt de commander dès l'annonce... 
même si j'aime pas trop commander les premières séries et attendre un petit mois.


----------



## )Tit( (16 Avril 2006)

c'est sur, moi je vais attendre quelques test avant d'investir même si j'ai entierement confiance en Apple!Mais bon on ne sait jamais!enfin si ils ont réglé les touts petits defaults des MacBook Pro alors là le MacBook sera parfait!


----------



## pim (16 Avril 2006)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'ils seront moins épais que l'actuel ibook! Il y a pas de raison, mac book maigrit, ipod maigrit, imac maigrit :rateau:



En comparant le Powerbook 15" et le MacBook Pro 15", on ne voit pas vraiment de cure d'amaigrissement. Certes le MacBook Pro est plus fin, mais il est aussi plus large et plus long. Au final volume & masse sont très légèrement plus réduits, mais c'est très léger.

Quand l'iBook est sorti, c'était l'un des plus petits ultraportables de l'époque, et surtout le seul à intégrer à la fois une puce puissante et un lecteur de DVD + graveur de CD. Si on compare à ce qui se fait actuellement, l'iBook apparaît désormais lourd et encombrant, face à des machines légères (entre 1,2 kg et 1,5 kg) et intégrant un graveur de DVD !

Bon certes ces machines font un peu "toc", elles ont l'air bien moins solides que l'iBook actuel, et leurs processeurs sont anémiques... Mais je pense que Apple devrait réagir dans le domaine de l'ultraportable, et proposer une machine légère et performante, et ainsi redevenir le pionnier qu'il a été il y a quelques années !


----------



## Cricri (16 Avril 2006)

Le 25 avril


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Le 25 avril


Quoi le 25 avril ? :mouais:
Mais encore...


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

De toute facon , c avant fin avril


----------



## )Tit( (16 Avril 2006)

le 25 avril?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Le 25 avril



Ou peut-être annonce le mardi 18 avril d'une keynote le mardi 25 avril...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Avril 2006)

Ou peut-être rien du tout


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

Réflechissons Steve ne peut annoncer son ibook Intel un 18 avril car il a fait une crise de foie . Le 25 avril parfait


----------



## gootch (16 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Le 25 avril



Bon alors CriCri que voulais tu dire. Ca se fait pas de balancer des moitié d'infos comme ça !!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

Ca me rappele un certain Decoris


----------



## gootch (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Réflechissons Steve ne peut annoncer son ibook Intel un 18 avril car il a fait une crise de foie . Le 25 avril parfait



Ouais le 25 avril serait nickel. Steve m'a pas appelé mais je dois arriver à me libérer


----------



## fredintosh (16 Avril 2006)

En fait, Steve a attendu Pâques pour nous pondre son MacBook. 

Après l'iBook palourde, le MacBook oeuf !

_Bon, j'arrête._


----------



## Jndo (16 Avril 2006)

J'espère que les nouveaux macbooks arrivent  ce mardi,  le  DD  de mon ibook vient de rendre l'âme . De toute façon je voulais changer mon ibook, mais là, c'est sur que je vais commander un macbook dès qu'ils sortent. Comme ca, je vous ferai les tests.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Ouais le 25 avril serait nickel. Steve m'a pas appelé mais je dois arriver à me libérer




Je dois sortir avec sa fille prochainement , je vous en parlerai


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2006)

Puisque c'est le 19 ce n'sera pas le 25 



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je dois sortir avec sa fille prochainement , je vous en parlerai


Cool, ça nous fera de l'air.


----------



## Dory (17 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je dois sortir avec sa fille prochainement , je vous en parlerai




Pour lui porter son sac?....


----------



## miaou (17 Avril 2006)

jv_zeffeur a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vraiment hâte de voir la bête. Peut-être mon futur remplaçant de mon iMac g5...



pourquoi "remplacer " ? tu peux pas garder les deux ?
j'ai  aussi un imac G5  et c'est bien ce que je compte faire.
pourvu qu'ils s'entendent...........


----------



## touna (17 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Puisque c'est le 19 ce n'sera pas le 25


demain ce n'est pas le 19 mais le 18 (puisque aujourd'hui on est le 17 ) donc dans huit jours on sera bien le 25 
regarde en haut a droite de ton écran :rateau:


----------



## )Tit( (17 Avril 2006)

alors, demain ou le 25!Moi je penche plus pour le 25, ça ne fait pas très lontemps que l'on a appris la commande d'Appl epour les écrans, donc a moins qu'ils soient hyper rapides, je ne pense pas que demain sera le jour J mais je peux me tromper et si c'est demain chapeau bas à ceux qu'y l'avaient prédit...


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

une version avec modem interne , core duo et un écran qui soit au moins aussi bien .... ou meilleur !!!


----------



## fredintosh (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une version avec modem interne


Apparemment, ce n'est plus très "tendance", le modem interne chez Apple...


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une version avec modem interne , core duo et un écran qui soit au moins aussi bien .... ou meilleur !!!


Un modem 56K ne serait vraiment pas utile sur un iBook! Sur un MacBook Pro pourquoi pas! Mais sur un iBook avec le haut débit aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt! A part augmenter le prix de la machine.
Un ethernet de série et un modem en option me semble plus approprié.
Avis perso bien sur


----------



## fredintosh (17 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Un modem 56K ne serait vraiment pas utile sur un iBook! Sur un MacBook Pro pourquoi pas! Mais sur un iBook avec le haut débit aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas vraiment l'intérêt! A part augmenter le prix de la machine.
> Un ethernet de série et un modem en option me semble plus approprié.
> Avis perso bien sur



Le principe d'un portable, c'est qu'on veut l'emporter partout avec soi, donc dans des endroits où on n'a pas forcément ouvert un compte internet avec haut débit (maison de campagne, vacances, etc.). Le modem 56K dépanne quand même bien.
Mais d'un autre côté, pour ceux qui n'en veulent pas, ce n'est pas idiot de le mettre en accessoire, pour réduire le prix de l'iBook.


----------



## Lio70 (17 Avril 2006)

Je renchéris sur ce que vient de dire fredintosh: supprimer un modem 56K est une grossière erreur. Non seulement parce que ces modems font également office de fax mais parce qu'on n'a pas nécessairement un abonnement à un opérateur haut-débit quand on est en vadrouille à l'étranger, où même chez nous dans une zone non-équipée.


----------



## pim (17 Avril 2006)

Faut pas rêver, le modem interne est condamné à très court terme, quand on voit que même à Clermont-Ferrand on peut attraper des réseaux Wifi payants !

Sinon ce serait bizarre une annonce de la part de Apple le 19 ou le 25, sans invitation préalable de la presse :hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (17 Avril 2006)

hé bien c'est pas tres pratique !!! ni tres esprit portable !!!
en accessoire supplementaire .. cela veut dire un modem que l'on baladerait dans une boite de plus ... ou qu'il faudrait commander en plus dans la preparation de sa machine?


----------



## pim (17 Avril 2006)

Je ne trouve pas cela si terrible que ça ! Et puis, pas besoin de le transporter, il suffit de le laisser là où tu as la prise de téléphone "standard".

Cependant attention le surcoût du petit modem externe proposé par Apple est loin d'être négligeable, 50 euros je crois !


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Avril 2006)

J'aimerais tout de même signaler que dans de nombreux hôtels, on trouve une connexion haut débit, sans compter le nombre d'accès Wi-Fi! En france on est un peu en retard (comme d'habitude on va dire) mais même en déplacement on a plus vraiment besoin d'un modem 56K! Entre les le Wi-Fi et le nombre de point d'accès haut débit, ça laisse de la marge! 
Le 56K, c'est du passé, alors autant le laisser en option pour ceux qui se déplacent souvent. Mais aucun intérêt à le mettre en série, il faut aller de l'avant et cela permettra d'abaisser le prix d'appel de l'iBook!


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2006)

Surtout qu'un modem ne coute que 50 &#8364;


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'un modem ne coute que 50 


Justement, moi par exemple, je n'utilise plus jamais le modem.
Je suis étudiant, et si peux économiser 50 sur le modem, pour moi c'est tout bon.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Justement, moi par exemple, je n'utilise plus jamais le modem.
> Je suis étudiant, et si peux économiser 50 sur le modem, pour moi c'est tout bon.



Bien sur mais on ne sait jamais que tu sois dans le fin fond de la lozere


----------



## Yannoux (17 Avril 2006)

Je penses aussi que le modem interne 56k devrait etre enlever car maintenant cela se reduit a un certains nombre de personnes (non negligeable tout de meme) et puis comme il a etait dit, il faut aller de l'avant  
D'un avis perso, je serais pour que l'on developpe du tout sans fil, mais ensuite le probleme viendrais au niveau de l'autnomie des appareils. (quand le nouvel iPod sortira, se serait bien le wi-fi integre parce que moi, moins il y a de fils mieux je me portes  )
Sinon pour revenir a nos moutons (estempilles d'une pomme:love:  ), je verrais bien bien le 25 Avril aussi pour la presentation, comme il a ete dit pas de presse au courant pour le moment.
Un MacBook : ecran 13.3" Full HD (1080i) avec iSight et Front Row integre, (core solo 1,67 ; core duo 2 GHz), 80 GB de DD par defaut et 1 GB de DDR II par defaut aussi, plus de port modem 56k (option) se serait deja pas mal.  
Ah oui, un optique combo : Lecteur HD-DVD et Blu Ray(ca va arriver) - Graveur DVD Double couche.
Pour dire que je suis impatient de voir le nouvel iBook mais content d'avoir achete mon petit iBook 12" il y a 6 mois car c'est pas maintenant que je changerais, trop de nouveaute dans tout les domaines technologique mais pas d'integration generale de la part des constructeurs et autres acteurs. :rateau:   :rose: 
Enfin...


----------



## pim (17 Avril 2006)

Déjà, 80 Go de DD et 1 Go de RAM, ce sera des options... Idem pour le Core Duo à 2 GHz, il faut différencier les gammes.

La réelle inconnue c'est de savoir si Apple va utiliser un Core Duo dans son futur MacBook, et si oui est-ce que ce sera un "low voltage" plus cher, moins performant mais qui permet une meilleure autonomie - point essentiel pour un portable !


----------



## ficelle (17 Avril 2006)

demain, je le sens bien !  

mais ça n'engage que moi


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Avril 2006)

Me too


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Avril 2006)

Allez on espère tous que demain soit au moins l'annonce d'un special event pour la semaine prochaine 
Hop Steve, il est temps maintenant


----------



## pim (17 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> demain, je le sens bien !
> 
> mais ça n'engage que moi


Pourquoi la presse ne serait pas au courant ? Ce genre d'annonce, il semble logique de faire mousser un maximum dans la presse, non ?

Bon si jamais vous dites vrai, je m'engage à faire mousser x2 mais niveau bière, pour ficelle et StJohnPerse 

_Edit_ : et tous les autres aussi :love:


----------



## Cricri (18 Avril 2006)

Ma source indique le 25.

Steve serait il dégouté des Events depuis le 28 février?


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Ma source indique le 25.
> 
> Steve serait il dégouté des Events depuis le 28 février?



C'est vrai qu'il va devoir se rattraper! Parce la dernière Keynote (le 28 février) n'était vraiment pas terrible.


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> ..._Edit_ : et tous les autres aussi :love:


même ceux qui se joignent après ?    

J'aimerais bien garder le 56k, car en déplacement j'ai un logiciel de connection de ma boite sur des reseaux privés et c'est que du 56k

Et Voui j'aimerais bien un ultra portable plutôt qu'un mabrouk 13 version étudiant avec une isight dedans :love: _(oui je sais au nom de la séparation des gammes cel ne sera pas possible mais j'aimerais bien quand même  :rateau:  ) _


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

Je crains que vous ayez mal saisi. Normalement c'est mardi, or ce mardi c'est lundi puisqu'hier c'était «dimanche», donc mardi sera mercredi. Suivez ?


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

wouaa alors la il y a de la réflexion .....


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... Suivez ?


si tu prends comme base le calendrier julien c'est quand même décalé de quelques jours


----------



## )Tit( (18 Avril 2006)

Oh mais comment se faisse que je ne vois pas le bout du nez du Macbook sur le Store 
dommage, j'éspère bientot


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais comment se faisse que je ne vois pas le bout du nez du Macbook sur le Store
> dommage, j'éspère bientot


Ils font encore dodo, aux USA, à cette heure-ci...


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

j'espere me tromper mais je ne pense pas que le macbook est pour le moment jobs a tout interêt à faire de la pub pour son ibook  car énormement de monde sera attiré par ce new ibook


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> j'espere me tromper mais je ne pense pas que le macbook est pour le moment jobs a tout interêt à faire de la pub pour son ibook  car énormement de monde sera attiré par ce new ibook


Ce que certains d'entre nous appellent le "MacBook", c'est précisément le probable remplaçant de l'actuel iBook, Paradise.

MacBook *Pro* = remplaçant du PowerBook

MacBook _(tout court)_ = remplaçant de l'iBook

Bon, si ça se trouve, l'iBook s'appellera toujours iBook, mais peu importe, nous parlons bien de la même machine, à savoir du successeur de l'iBook actuel, et non pas du MacBook Pro.


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2006)

Patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage.


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

oui oui je me suis mal exprimé pour changer   tinkiet je suis bien au jus  
mais je commence a peter un plomb car je toujours pas de "new ibook"


----------



## )Tit( (18 Avril 2006)

enfin bon on verra mais on connait déjà un peu près tout de ce nouvel Ibook, j'aimerais que Steve ait fait une diversion, qu'il nous sorte un produit révolutionnaire!!!:rateau:


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

et bien qu'il le sorte dejà ce new "ibook"   et après on verra bien!! perso j'ai hate de voir l'écran 13,3 c'est dejà une mini révolution sur ibook

ps: store fermé   non je déconne..   je me casse


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crains que vous ayez mal saisi. Normalement c'est mardi, or ce mardi c'est lundi puisqu'hier c'était «dimanche», donc mardi sera mercredi. Suivez ?




Ah ouais , c'est pas idiot , il y a de la recherche :rateau:


----------



## Yanne (18 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je verrai bien un GMA950 sur l'entrée de gamme à 999$/1049


 
Moi aussi, mais une petite analyse des prix de la concurrence m'a vite refroidi :rose: ...Si un Lenovo Core Solo (GMA 950/2.8 kg/ autonomie 3,3h) dans une affreuse caisse de 4 cm d'hauteur se vend 1100 en ligne, quelle est la probabilité que notre nouveau ibook (nouveau design, plus léger, plus plat, nouvel écran, iSight, télécommande, même autonomie que G4) soit moins cher...


----------



## touna (18 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais , c'est pas idiot , il y a de la recherche :rateau:


attention , SM et les jours, c'est pas toujours ça :rateau: ( ici )


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

J'ai bien dis que mercredi serait mardi, pour cette semaine, donc le 19.


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

wouaa je déccroche là    
cet ibook enfin (macbook) use beaucoup les touches des mac users   

perso je craque trop de pression... :modo:


----------



## dvd (18 Avril 2006)

un modem interne est bien pratique! j'étais habitué au wifi dans la grande ville qu'est paris. lorsque je suis revenu en campagne chez mes parents, j'ai été bien content d'avoir un modem interne: l'adsl n'y était pas disponible! j'ai pu non seulement me connecter à macgé, mais aussi avoir le net dans la journée! et ca ca fait plaisir. certes le débit est lent quand on a connu le 8mega, mais c'est praticable...


----------



## touna (18 Avril 2006)

Cette discussion me fait penser a deux autre qui ont eu lieu il y a un ans (ici  et là ) 
Il est d'ailleurs fort probable qu'elle finissent comme les autres (c.a.d. fermé avant la mise a jours )


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

Moi je vote et je dis "mardi prochain".


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2006)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Ma source indique le 25.




alors va pour le 25 !


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

Décoris is here ?


----------



## HmJ (18 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Décoris is here ?


Vas-y aussi pour Paco Rabanne et Madame Soleil.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

Ca sera pour le 25 avril , l'apple store n'étant pas fermé


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera pour le 25 avril , l'apple store n'étant pas fermé


Il est seulement 5h du matin à Cupertino.


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il est seulement 5h du matin à Cupertino.




L'apple store quand il y a " mise a jour " ferme dans ses heures la


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

pour l'annonce de boot camp le store etait fermé jusqu'a 15h20 donc on est encore dans les temps..  

:hein:    mais là snif je ne pense pas que l' chti macbook va naître aujourd'hui

je rêve de voir cette news sur Mac G----> Store fermé
et les tous les topics qui partent en coui*** faire exploser le record de connectés .. c'est que du bonheur... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

reste demain


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2006)

ah oui, demain mardi !


----------



## Steph-24 (18 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> pour l'annonce de boot camp le store etait fermé jusqu'a 15h20 donc on est encore dans les temps..
> 
> :hein:    mais là snif je ne pense pas que l' chti macbook va naître aujourd'hui



Il ne faut quand même pas croire que le iBook va sortir comme ça avec une fermeture du store et hop.... une belle apparition...
Il y aura un Special Event c'est presque évident!
Ou alors un début d'annonce demain soir (heure de Paris) lors de l'annonce des résultats financiers d'Apple. (Qu'on pourra même suivre en direct ici)
Mais bon arrêter de rêver! Je l'attends beaucoup cet iBook mais il ne sortira pas avant Mai.
On a même pas une annonce d'event pour le moment...


----------



## duracel (18 Avril 2006)

Qu'il sorte le plus tard possbile et cela pour deux raisons:
-ça permet à nos machines de devenir tous les jours un peu plus "has been",
-ça permet de mettre l'argent de côté.

héhé...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Avril 2006)

Ca va durer encore une semaine au maximum


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

Bon, pour aujourd'hui, on dirait que c'est mort...


----------



## Paradise (18 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour aujourd'hui, on dirait que c'est mort...




... :mouais:  la loose quelqu'un a une corde??  
bha il y a plus qu'a attendre (pour changer).. une semaine..??  :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

Mais quel est le c*n qui a dit en premier que ça pourrait être aujourd'hui ?  

Oups, j'crois que c'est moi...:rose:


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Avril 2006)

Tiens, j'avais raté ce fil sado-maso :rateau: 

Vous aimez vous faire du mal, hein ? 

Résumé des posts précédents :

- Aujourd'hui ?
- Non, demain.
- Quoi, hier !!!???
- Non, le surlendemain de la semaine des quatre jeudi.
- Ahhh, c'est pour la Saint Glin-Glin alors ?
- Non, on t'as dit qu'en Avril il ne faut pas se découvrir d'un fil...
- Oui, mais Steve a dit que ce serait l'année de la transition.
- T'es sûr, t'as vu l'info où ?
- Ben, c'est une info à propos d'une rumeur établie à partir d'un fake d'une source douteuse de première main distillée par un gars qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'iBook.
- Non, on t'as dit qu'il ne s'appellera plus l'iBook mais le Mabrouk.
- Le QUOI ??? Mabrouk, kézako ????
- Tiens, un nouveau venu sur le fil.
- Alors il est pour quand ?
- L'Apple Store est encore ouvert.
- T'as eu l'info où ???
- Et mon modem 56 k, alors !!!???
- Vous savez quand il va sortir ??? (et c'est reparti pour un tour)

J'ai bon jusque-là ?  :rateau: 

PS : Bon courage à ceux qui attendent le p'tit nouveau avec impatience


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'avais raté ce fil sado-maso :rateau:
> 
> Vous aimez vous faire du mal, hein ?
> 
> etc.



:rateau: :rateau: 

Bon, alors changeons de sujet : z'avez vu le nouvel avatar de Paski ? Y a un oeuf maintenant à la place du piaf tout cramé. Normal, c'est Pâques.

A votre avis, qu'est-ce qui va sortir de l'oeuf ?

Et ça sortira quand ? Le 19 ? le 25 ?

Et il y aura des nouvelles fonctions sur le nouvel avatar ?

       :love: 

Chassez le naturel... il revient au galop.


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> A votre avis, qu'est-ce qui va sortir de l'oeuf ?


un *iBird* !  


			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et ça sortira quand ? Le 19 ? le 25 ?


Le lendemain de la veille du jour précédant la sortie de l'iMabroukBook pour être très précis. J'ai des infos là-dessus si vous voulez !


----------



## bugman (18 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Bon, alors changeons de sujet : z'avez vu le nouvel avatar de Paski ? Y a un oeuf maintenant à la place du piaf tout cramé. Normal, c'est Pâques.



Ou alors, c'est *dur* d'attendre une nouvelle machine. À tel point que l'on va tous finir *fêlés* !
Enfin, tout ca c'est pas du n'oeuf !


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, tout ca c'est pas du n'oeuf !


Il y a une coquille dans ton texte, mon poussin.  





:modo:  _ Pascal 77 ?...  _


----------



## rhodmac (19 Avril 2006)

je vais craquer, vont pas sortir ces iBook.... ca va faire comme en 2001, annoncés en mai et pas eu pour partir en wouacances mi-juin...


----------



## Paradise (19 Avril 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> je vais craquer, vont pas sortir ces iBook.... ca va faire comme en 2001, annoncés en mai et pas eu pour partir en wouacances mi-juin...




bon écoute alors juste pour toi je demande a jobs d'avancer la date pour tes vacances.. 

et bien ce topic est pas loin de la rupture... 

ps: macG a prévu une aide psychologique pour les mac users qui craque (trop de pression)??


----------



## bugman (19 Avril 2006)

J'y est presque cru !
Couleurs de la pub + un mardi...
...et bien non !


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Avril 2006)

On voit rien


----------



## Paradise (19 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> J'y est presque cru !
> Couleurs de la pub + un mardi...
> ...et bien non !




c'est clair, c'est le meme style qu'apple.. mais hélas c'est pas pour aujourd'ui n'y pour cette semaine..


----------



## Max London (19 Avril 2006)

Allez encore un peu de patience les gars


----------



## Bionik (19 Avril 2006)

comme dit dans mon post, j'attend avec plus que de l'impatience la sortie de ce macbook pour remplacer mon iMac intel tout neuf car j'ai plus l'utilité d'un portable en fait (... ok j'avoue c'est pas tres constructif comme post mais ca méritait d'etre dit   )


----------



## Tox (19 Avril 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> (... ok j'avoue c'est pas tres constructif comme post mais ca méritait d'etre dit   )


On dira que ça soulage.


----------



## valoriel (20 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> On dira que ça soulage.





			
				Bionik a dit:
			
		

> comme dit dans mon post, j'attend avec plus que de l'impatience la sortie de ce *macbook pour remplacer mon iMac intel tout neuf* car j'ai plus l'utilité d'un portable en fait (... ok j'avoue c'est pas tres constructif comme post mais ca méritait d'etre dit   )


surtout le portefeuillle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2006)

arretez, vous vous faites du mal...

le macbook sortira quand il doit sortir et pas avant...


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> arretez, vous vous faites du mal...
> 
> le macbook sortira quand il doit sortir et pas avant...


P'être bien dans 2 jours, à la fin de cette fameuse conférence qui s'ouvre aujourd'hui


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Avril 2006)

Bon cette fois je pense que c'est clair, on aura pas de nouvel iBook avant cet été! 

Etant donné qu'intel a annoncé une avance dans la sortie des Meroms (successeurs du Core Duo) qui doit maintenant se faire en juillet-août, je ne vois pas du tout l'intérêt d'Apple de sortir un ibook équipé d'un Core Duo, deux mois avant la sortie des nouveaux processeurs!

Voilà, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre la sortie des Meroms et Conroe (pour portable et bureau) avant d'acheter un Mac!


----------



## Frodon (20 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Bon cette fois je pense que c'est clair, on aura pas de nouvel iBook avant cet été!
> 
> Etant donné qu'intel a annoncé une avance dans la sortie des Meroms (successeurs du Core Duo) qui doit maintenant se faire en juillet-août, je ne vois pas du tout l'intérêt d'Apple de sortir un ibook équipé d'un Core Duo, deux mois avant la sortie des nouveaux processeurs!
> 
> Voilà, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre la sortie des Meroms et Conroe (pour portable et bureau) avant d'acheter un Mac!


Pourtant si, c'est parfaitement logique qu'Apple sorte un iBook Core Duo. Les Meroms eux iraient dans les MacBook *Pro* dans quelques mois.
Ca serait même ce qu'il y aurait de plus logique.


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant si, c'est parfaitement logique qu'Apple sorte un iBook Core Duo. Les Meroms eux iraient dans les MacBook *Pro* dans quelques mois.
> Ca serait même ce qu'il y aurait de plus logique.



Ta une drole de logique! 
Moi ca me ferait chier d'acheter un iBook avec une ancienne génération de processeurs


----------



## Fondug (20 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ta une drole de logique!
> Moi ca me ferait chier d'acheter un iBook avec une ancienne génération de processeurs


 
Ben si t'achètes un iBook en mai et que ta puce là elle sort en Septembre, on ne peut pas dire que tu aies acheté une ancienne génération


----------



## Paradise (20 Avril 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant si, c'est parfaitement logique qu'Apple sorte un iBook Core Duo. Les Meroms eux iraient dans les MacBook *Pro* dans quelques mois.
> Ca serait même ce qu'il y aurait de plus logique.




je trouve aussi cela logique !!  

mais savoir que son ibook tout nouveau tout beau a dejà une technologie de "retard" ca fait bien mal au c** meme si évidement c'est comme ca dans le monde informatique..


nous les mas user on a pas l'habitude de voir énormement de MAJ ( vitesse et changement de proc...) il faudra suivre  !! car dans le monde pc ca tourne très très vite


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> je trouve aussi cela logique !!
> 
> mais savoir que son ibook tout nouveau tout beau a dejà une technologie de "retard" ca fait bien mal au c** meme si évidement c'est comme ca dans le monde informatique..



Oui tu trouves ça logique concernant la séparation des gammes pro et grand public mais comme tu dis aussi, c'est difficile de s'immaginer avec une machine qui à peine acheter à déjà une génération de retard!

Core Duo dans l'iBook logique? 

Logique pour la séparation des gammes, ok! Mais pour le consommateur, c'est toujours aussi logique?


----------



## pim (20 Avril 2006)

Oula vous oubliez un peu vite que l'iBook est longtemps resté en G3, alors que le PowerBook était en G4 : personne ne se plaignait. Après Apple n'a quasiment pas fait évoluer le PowerBook niveau puce pendant 2 ans (à part de mineures augmentations de fréquence), car il n'y avait pas de G5 qui puisse rentrer dans un PowerBook, et du coup l'iBook a rattrapé le PowerBook...

Un iBook en Dual Core cet été à 1000 &#8364; moi je suis preneur, et je me moque bien qu'un nouveau processeur sorte derrière, quand on voit déjà la puissance disponible avec un Dual Core !!!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (20 Avril 2006)

Exactement, un ibook DualCore pour environs 1000&#8364; c'est très bien. Et même en juillet.
Il faut pas commencer à rentrer dans le jeu d'Intel, genre, on vous annonce que 3 mois après, votre processeur vaut plus rien, est complètement dépassé.
De plus si vous regardez les plublicités genre Carrefour (Ordi que le grand publique achète! Et je rappelle que l'iBook est destiné au grand publique). En générale, ce sont toujours des portables à base de Pentium M qui sont proposés (quand c'est un processeur Intel). Le Pentium M, lui commence a être dépassé.


----------



## Steph-24 (20 Avril 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Exactement, un ibook DualCore pour environs 1000 c'est très bien. Et même en juillet.
> Il faut pas commencer à rentrer dans le jeu d'Intel, genre, on vous annonce que 3 mois après, votre processeur vaut plus rien, est complètement dépassé.
> De plus si vous regardez les plublicités genre Carrefour (Ordi que le grand publique achète! Et je rappelle que l'iBook est destiné au grand publique). En générale, ce sont toujours des portables à base de Pentium M qui sont proposés (quand c'est un processeur Intel). Le Pentium M, lui commence a être dépassé.



Je dis pas le contraire! Mais au point où en ai Apple, pourquoi ne pas attendre le Merom pour sortir l'iBook?


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Avril 2006)

Z'etes fataliste les gars


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (20 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je dis pas le contraire! Mais au point où en ai Apple, pourquoi ne pas attendre le Merom pour sortir l'iBook?


Parce que tout le monde n'a pas envie de payer son iBook 2000


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

Moi je dis : la Mac attitude c'est arreter de vouloir la derniere machine, tant que celle qu'on a est belle et fait bien tourner les applis 

Apres tout, meme avec un Quad j'ai reussi a faire ramer Toshop en demo pendant une minute en passant des filtres. Tu auras toujours besoin de plus de puissance, et c'est tant mieux. Mais bon, un petit iBook rien que pour lire MacGe et voir mes photos, ca me va


----------



## Paradise (21 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis : la Mac attitude c'est arreter de vouloir la derniere machine, tant que celle qu'on a est belle et fait bien tourner les applis
> 
> Apres tout, meme avec un Quad j'ai reussi a faire ramer Toshop en demo pendant une minute en passant des filtres. Tu auras toujours besoin de plus de puissance, et c'est tant mieux. Mais bon, un petit iBook rien que pour lire MacGe et voir mes photos, ca me va




ouai mais de la a faire tourner des appli de 3d sur le next ibook.. je suis dans la mer**... :hein:


----------



## two (21 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> J'y est presque cru !
> Couleurs de la pub + un mardi...
> ...et bien non !


Mouais!!! ce qui est perturbant c'est que deux des exercices à venir (le360° pouce et le latéral action) sont sans rappeler les derniers brevets apple et que dans leur handtrainer il vous proposent de "transformer votre ecran en écran tactile" ou plus precisément ils vous habituent à placer vos doigts sur l'écran pour "interagir" avec lui...

Par contre dans les credits c'es quoi cette société "KASSIUS conseil - creation"? Une agence de pub?
Bugman, tu as trouvé cette pub papier où?


----------



## fl0rent (21 Avril 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Mouais!!! ce qui est perturbant c'est que deux des exercices à venir (le360° pouce et le latéral action) sont sans rappeler les derniers brevets apple et que dans leur handtrainer il vous proposent de "transformer votre ecran en écran tactile" ou plus precisément ils vous habituent à placer vos doigts sur l'écran pour "interagir" avec lui...
> 
> Par contre dans les credits c'es quoi cette société "KASSIUS conseil - creation"? Une agence de pub?
> Bugman, tu as trouvé cette pub papier où?


moi j'ai vu cette pub en 4par3 sur st Denis et aussi dans le journal gratuit metro.


----------



## Paradise (21 Avril 2006)

itcha a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai vu cette pub en 4par3 sur st Denis.




idem on la capte partout... (sur strasbourg)   c'est louche??


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (21 Avril 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Par contre dans les credits c'es quoi cette société "KASSIUS conseil - creation"? Une agence de pub?
> Bugman, tu as trouvé cette pub papier où?



Tu tapes KASSIUS conseil dans Google (ou un autre) et tu auras la réponse avant même d'avoir fini ton message.

C'est bien d'être curieux, mais la curiosité cela doit pousser à faire quelques recherches.

Pour la pub, effectivement elle est partout, mais je sens pas du Apple. On verra bien Mardi.


A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Fondug (21 Avril 2006)

Ben c'est le lancement de la nouvelle offre de 9 Telecom avec sms gratos etc, et d'ailleurs le teasing est pas mal éventé


----------



## rhodmac (21 Avril 2006)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120663

argggg non !!! si ca sort en juillet ......


----------



## bugman (21 Avril 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Bugman, tu as trouvé cette pub papier où?


Lut,
Dans le journal 20 minutes.
J'ai bloqué direct dessus.


----------



## patrickz (23 Avril 2006)

D'après Madame iRma c'est pour juillet: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1691


----------



## Tox (23 Avril 2006)

patrickz a dit:
			
		

> D'après Madame iRma c'est pour juillet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me reste plus qu'à modifier une fois de plus ma signature... :hein:

Edit : c'est fait...


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

Mouais ca reste que Apple Insider


----------



## valoriel (23 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mouais ca reste que Apple Insider


lui dit pas ça, il va devoir rechanger sa signature


----------



## Tox (23 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> lui dit pas ça, il va devoir rechanger sa signature


J'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu, j'ai rien vu !!!



Même pas mal , c'est ca ?


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, bon je sais que ce n'est pas dans la continuité du sujet mais je voulais juste demander les dimensions d'un écran 13.3 pouces, c'est-à-dire la longueur et la largeur, merci!


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

La dalle fera 1280x800 probablement


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

merci StJohnPerse, toujours là quand il faut!!


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

Euh désolé mais en cm aussi! je suis désolé mais je sais pas trop ce que sa représente, merci!


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Hauteur: 6,52cm - Largeur: 11,59cm


----------



## bugman (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Hauteur: 6,52cm - Largeur: 11,59cm


C'est pas un peu petit ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu petit ?




C'est ce que j'ai trouvé :rose:


----------



## essaion (24 Avril 2006)

rhooooooooo, il s'est trompé, il a donné la taille de l'écran de l'iPod Video...


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

euh non sans rire quelqu'un n'aurait pas la vraie taille:rose:


----------



## Paradise (24 Avril 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> euh non sans rire quelqu'un n'aurait pas la vraie taille:rose:


 lol il sont pas encore présentés donc la vrai taille...


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> lol il sont pas encore présentés donc la vrai taille...



Si des ordinateurs " pc " sont déjà en 13.3 16/9


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

Non désolé je me suis mal éxprimé  la taille d'un écran 13.3 pouces s'il vous plait?!


----------



## duracel (24 Avril 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé je me suis mal éxprimé la taille d'un écran 13.3 pouces s'il vous plait?!


 
1 pouce = 2.54 cm
donc 13.3 pouces = 33,78 cm

Ensuite tu trouves la longueur et la largeur comme un grand....


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Non désolé je me suis mal éxprimé  la taille d'un écran 13.3 pouces s'il vous plait?!





Pourquoi tu veux savoir ca ? Tu fais le tour du net et tu vois la taille des autres ordinateurs " pc " qui ont la même dalle que le futur ibook 13.3 wide screen


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

Ben je voulais vous mettre a contribution mais j'irai chercher comme un grand alors!lol merci quand même!


----------



## schumif (24 Avril 2006)

Salut

Est ce que vous pensez que le macbook sera également proposé avec un écran 15'4. Ou faudra obligatoirement se tourner vers le macbook, bien plus cher.

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Le MacBook Pro est déjà en 15'4 et je ne crois pas que le futur ibook aka MacBook sera en 15'4


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2006)

Hmm si j'essaie vite fait de calculer ça, je sais que je vais me tromper, mais bon, je ne peux pas m'en empècher : 

On a donc un triangle rectangle ABC, rectangle en A, avec le système : 
BD = 34 cm (J'arrondis la diagonale pour simplifier les calculs). 
(16/9)AD = AB (c'est là que je ne suis pas sûr..) 
AB² + AD² = BD² (Théorème de Pythagore)

Ce qui donne : 
(16/9)²AD² + AD² = BD²
Et donc : 
(256/81 + 1)AD² = BD²
(337/81)AD² = BD²
AD = sqrt(81/337).34
AD = 16,7 cm (environ)

Et on a : 
AB = 16/9 * AD
AB = 29,6 cm 

Ce qui signifie : 
*largeur : 29,6 cm
hauteur : 16,7 cm
*Le compte est bon !  

Ca me parait plausible, même si je ne suis pas du tout sûr de mes calculs. 
Au pire, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour me corriger ^^.


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

oh que tu es grand merci Dr!!


----------



## Zejeff (24 Avril 2006)

AppleStore est actuellement fermé... une lueur d'espoir?


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2006)

LOL c'est ce que je venais faire remarquer ! *L'Apple Store US vient de fermer* !!!! 
J'étais justement en train de visionner la galerie d'images de l'iBookG4 quand j'ai vu, en haut de la fenetre de la galerie : "[an error occurred while processing this directive]". 
Je suis donc allé voir l'Apple Sotre, et j'ai constaté sa fermeture, datant de quelques minutes seulement. 

Est-ce que cette erreur dans la galerie pourrait indiquer qu'ils mettent à jour cette galerie de l'iBook ? Nous saurons tout dans quelques instants !


EDIT : si c'est une blague d'Apple, elle est de très mauvais goût, surtout un mardi, et surtout lorsque les rumeurs vont bon train concernant le futur iBook...

EDIT 2 : Dans cette news vous dîtes que l'Apple Store est fermé en Europe, mais il est aussi fermé aux Etats Unis, et partout en fait. 
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120691


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : si c'est une blague d'Apple, elle est de très mauvais goût, surtout *un mardi*, et surtout lorsque les rumeurs vont bon train concernant le futur iBook...


Surtout un *lundi*.

Je parie qu'on ne va pas avoir de MacBook, mais plutôt un MacBook Pro 17 pouces.


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Et pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2006)

_*HAAA *_
C'est incroyable.. Pendant 30 minutes j'ai cru qu'on était mardi.. Ca ne m'était encore jamais arrivé.. Pourtant je lisais bien "lundi" dans les autres messages ici, mais ça ne m'a pas fait tilté.. Je me disais qu'avec le décalage horraire, il était le matin aux Etats Unis, et donc il était improbable qu'Apple présente un nouveau produit, mais à aucun moment je n'ai réussis à me mettre dans la tête qu'on n'est que lundi.. 
HAAA, faut que j'aille en cours, le lundi je commence à 15h !!! Au secours !!!


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2006)

ILS VONT ME RENDRE CHÊÊÊÊÊÊÊVRE ! Voila qu'on a droit à un MacBookPro super cher.. Je rêve. Bon, je suppose qu'ils n'iront pas jusqu'à mettre deux fois à jour leur Apple Store en une seule semaine.. On peut donc oublier l'iBook pendant un bon moment.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Je parie qu'on ne va pas avoir de MacBook, mais plutôt un MacBook Pro 17 pouces.


Gagné.   
(bon, en même temps, les rumeurs étaient insistantes à ce sujet :rose: )


----------



## arnaud_aime (24 Avril 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Hmm si j'essaie vite fait de calculer ça, je sais que je vais me tromper, mais bon, je ne peux pas m'en empècher :
> 
> On a donc un triangle rectangle ABC, rectangle en A, avec le système :
> BD = 34 cm (J'arrondis la diagonale pour simplifier les calculs).
> ...


 

Moi je vois que certains savent utiliser Maple à ne pas confondre avec Apple. Quel merveilleux outil de calculs. (Je l'ai reconnu au SQRT sous entendu Racine carrée de ...) A moins que cela ne soit pas Maple mais un autre logiciel. Le problème n'est pas là, j'attends toujours moi aussi la sortie du macbook . Mais quand? Je sais ce que je vais faire : je vais appeller Apple et leur demander on verra bien ce qu'ils vont me répondre.


----------



## Yannoux (24 Avril 2006)

MacBook Pro 17" !!!!!
desole:rose: pas encore de MacBook 13":rose: :rose:


----------



## nogdra (24 Avril 2006)

Ce sera peut-être pour demain. lol


----------



## gootch (24 Avril 2006)

Qui a dit que les sorties étaient toujours le mardi ???  

graçe à vous j'étais pas devant mon écran pour palpiter en Live.
Bon en meme temps, tant mieux je me serais enflammé pour rien moi c'est le MacBook que je veux.
Enfin que je veux.........que je peux m'offrir, parceque j'ai rien contre le macbook pro 17" !! mais bon là s'il atteint des sommets de performances il atteint surtout des sommets financiers. 
Faut pas qu'ils oublient qu'apple a fait fortune avec des iPods et des ibooks...


----------



## gootch (24 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Gagné.
> (bon, en même temps, les rumeurs étaient insistantes à ce sujet :rose: )




Fredintosh c'est le seul mec à se citer lui-même !!!!!!!!!!!    je plaisante collegue...
après tout on est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même.

Je vais rester bô joueur et avouer que c'était bien vu de ta part !


----------



## rhodmac (24 Avril 2006)

avec la sortie du 17" la sortie de mon futur MacBook s'éloigne de qqes semaines 
enfin tant mieux pour ceux qui attendaient un 17"


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

Apple me deçoit il sorte Le macbook pro 17" avant le Macbook!on a pas tous des gros buget!lol!


----------



## nogdra (24 Avril 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Apple me deçoit il sorte Le macbook pro 17" avant le Macbook!on a pas tous des gros buget!lol!


Patience, Patience ! Ti l'auras bientôt ton macbook tout court . Et puis la baisse effective prévue du prix des cores d'intel aura certainement une influence sur la sortie du macbook. Peut-être feras tu des économies, qui sait !?!


----------



## )Tit( (24 Avril 2006)

oui je pense aussi!De toute façon on a encore un bon moi a attendre!!:rose:


----------



## gootch (24 Avril 2006)

moi je crois que la logique et les déductions avec Apple, c'est toujours un peu Casse-gueule
je ne déduirai donc rien de la sortie de ce MacBook Pro 17", 

Apple est capable du meilleur comme du pire, souvent du meilleur quand meme  ils sont sans cesse en contre pied ils sont là ou on les attends pas et rarement là ou on les attends, et apres tout ils ont bien raison parceque c'est comme ça qu'ils font monter la sauce! 

La preuve ce thread !:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Comme dirait l'autre qui vivra verra


----------



## rhodmac (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait l'autre qui vivra verra



c'est bien là le problème, est-ce je serais vivant avant la sorite du MacBook ? :love:

quand je vois "applestore fermé" mon coeur fait Booooooooooooooooooooom

à force va peter 

allez encore qqes semaines, quoique si le MacBook Pro baissait un peu ... qui sait


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien là le problème, est-ce je serais vivant avant la sorite du MacBook ? :love:
> 
> quand je vois "applestore fermé" mon coeur fait Booooooooooooooooooooom
> 
> ...




T'inquetes tout le monde pète au moins une durite


----------



## Dr_cube (24 Avril 2006)

arnaud_aime a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vois que certains savent utiliser Maple à ne pas confondre avec Apple. Quel merveilleux outil de calculs. (Je l'ai reconnu au SQRT sous entendu Racine carrée de ...) A moins que cela ne soit pas Maple mais un autre logiciel. Le problème n'est pas là, j'attends toujours moi aussi la sortie du macbook . Mais quand? Je sais ce que je vais faire : je vais appeller Apple et leur demander on verra bien ce qu'ils vont me répondre.



Je n'ai absolument pas utilisé Maple pour faire ce calcul idiot de niveau collège (qui n'a toujours pas été vérifié d'ailleurs..)  ! Le terme "sqrt" est utilisé dans quasiment tous les langages de programmations pour désigner la racine carrée ("SQuare RooT" en anglais). Et comme il n'existe pas de methode simple pour dessiner une racine carrée dans un message sur un forum, j'ai utilisé ce terme généralement bien connu de tout le monde. 
Mais quoi qu'il en soit, j'utilise effectivement régulièrement Maple, ou plutôt un clone gratuit et crée par un prof de ma fac (xcas). 


Si je me souviens bien, le nouveau MacMini est sortit il n'y a pas longtemps (deux ou trois semaines ?). L'intervalle de temps qui sépare la présentation du nouveau MacMini et celle du MacBookPro 17'' doit être l'intervalle minimum que Apple veut respecter entre chaque sortie, afin de ne pas eclipser un produit par un autre. Fort de ce raisonnement, j'en conclue que rien n'empèchera Apple de sortir un nouveau produit dans deux ou trois semaines. Or comme il ne reste plus beaucoup d'ordinateurs à mettre à jour, le nouveau MacBook ne devrait pas se faire attendre trop longtemps ! 

Hmm j'ai encore honte de m'être trompé de jour tout à l'heure, alors je ferai mieux de sortir ^^..


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2006)

Vu la grille tarifaire, je commence à me demander s'il y aura réellement un remplaçant de l'iBook.
le 15" s'étend dans une gamme de prix comprise entre 2149 &#8364; à plus de 3000 &#8364; rattrapant ainsi le 17"
J'en déduis qu'il reste un segment de 1150 &#8364; à 2000 &#8364; pour placer un MBP 13" et son dérivé toutes options. Dès lors, pourquoi intercaler un MB pas pro dans ces mêmes prix ? De plus, je présume que le canibalisme de l'iBook 12" sur le PB 12" n'a pas dû faire les affaires d'Apple en terme de marges, d'économies d'échelle et de stockage. Enfin, ce ne sont que des suppositions... Plus que quelques semaines...


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Avril 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien, le nouveau MacMini est sortit il n'y a pas longtemps (deux ou trois semaines ?). L'intervalle de temps qui sépare la présentation du nouveau MacMini et celle du MacBookPro 17'' doit être l'intervalle minimum que Apple veut respecter entre chaque sortie, afin de ne pas eclipser un produit par un autre. Fort de ce raisonnement, j'en conclue que rien n'empèchera Apple de sortir un nouveau produit dans deux ou trois semaines. Or comme il ne reste plus beaucoup d'ordinateurs à mettre à jour, le nouveau MacBook ne devrait pas se faire attendre trop longtemps !



Le Mac Mini est sorti le 28 Février! (il me semble )
Alors J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas attendre 2 mois pour l'iBook!
De toute façon il ne sortira pas avant fin Mai, tout simplement à cause de la baisse du prix des Core Duo d'Intel.
Moi je vois bien un Special Event avec l'iBook, un nouvel iPod, et un one more thing MacBook Pro 13,3".


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Vu la grille tarifaire, je commence à me demander s'il y aura réellement un remplaçant de l'iBook.
> le 15" s'étend dans une gamme de prix comprise entre 2149  à plus de 3000  rattrapant ainsi le 17"
> J'en déduis qu'il reste un segment de 1150  à 2000  pour placer un MBP 13" et son dérivé toutes options. Dès lors, pourquoi intercaler un MB pas pro dans ces mêmes prix ? De plus, je présume que le canibalisme de l'iBook 12" sur le PB 12" n'a pas dû faire les affaires d'Apple en terme de marges, d'économies d'échelle et de stockage. Enfin, ce ne sont que des suppositions... Plus que quelques semaines...



Il y a encore de la place pour un MacBook Pro 13,3" à partir de 1700 par exemple.
On peut très bien imaginer deux versions de l'iBook à partir de 1000 
Donc entre 1000 et 1500-1600, il y aura une gamme iBook
et parès entre 1600 et 2150, il y a encore de la place pour un MacBook Pro 13,3"


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

De toutes les façons a présent il faudra attendre juillet pour l'ibook   .


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> De toutes les façons a présent il faudra attendre juillet pour l'ibook   .



Ah! T'as changer d'avis StJohnPerse?


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore de la place pour un MacBook Pro 13,3" à partir de 1700&#8364; par exemple.
> On peut très bien imaginer deux versions de l'iBook à partir de 1000&#8364;
> Donc entre 1000&#8364; et 1500-1600&#8364;, il y aura une gamme iBook
> et parès entre 1600 et 2150&#8364;, il y a encore de la place pour un MacBook Pro 13,3"


 L'intérêt de l'iBook consiste aussi dans le fait qu'il y ait une gamme 12" et 14". C'est d'ailleurs le 14" qui s'approche en terme de tarifs du PB 12". Sauf coup de théâtre, il n'y aura pas d'écran à intercaller entre le 13" et le 15", donc exit la gamme iBook.

Resterait alors un 13" du pauvre pour rendre à nouveau justifiable l'existence d'un 13" haut de gamme (un peu comme à l'époque du G3 et du G4)... Vu la vitesse à laquelle les processeurs Core Duo se multiplient, je commence à en douter. D'ailleurs, je continue à croire que l'option Core Solo va être très vite abandonnée, soit par Apple, soit par Intel (d'un point de vue marketing, c'est tout sauf vendeur que de proposer un processeur présentant un défaut et seul le Core Duo peut réellement faire la différence avec les G4).

Enfin, il faut compter environ 300.- &#8364; pour passer au Core Duo supérieur, soit largement de quoi créer une gamme 13" comprise entre 1200.- et 2000.- &#8364; (une fois différentes options ajoutées ou retirées {iSight, Apple Remote, carte graphique, mémoire, HD, graveur (Apple oserait-il proposer un graveur de CD ?)}.


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ah! T'as changer d'avis StJohnPerse?




Non mais si on suit la logique d'Apple , ils attendent la baisse des prix des processeurs pour sortir leur ibook


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> L'intérêt de l'iBook consiste aussi dans le fait qu'il y ait une gamme 12" et 14". C'est d'ailleurs le 14" qui s'approche en terme de tarifs du PB 12". Sauf coup de théâtre, il n'y aura pas d'écran à intercaller entre le 13" et le 15", donc exit la gamme iBook.


L'avantage du 13,3", c'est que c'est un écran panoramique. Par conséquent, l'encombrement d'un 13,3" est quasiment équivalent au 12" actuel.
Moi je l'ai toujours dis, et j'espère qu'Apple le proposera, mais un écran 14,4" serait le bienvenue. Même encombrement que l'actuel 14", mais panoramique.
On aurait donc bien une gamme 13,3" et 14,4".



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Resterait alors un 13" du pauvre pour rendre à nouveau justifiable l'existence d'un 13" haut de gamme (un peu comme à l'époque du G3 et du G4)... Vu la vitesse à laquelle les processeurs Core Duo se multiplient, je commence à en douter. D'ailleurs, je continue à croire que l'option Core Solo va être très vite abandonnée, soit par Apple, soit par Intel (d'un point de vue marketing, c'est tout sauf vendeur que de proposer un processeur présentant un défaut et seul le Core Duo peut réellement faire la différence avec les G4).


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le Core Solo. Il n'y en aura certainement pas dans l'iBook surtout avec la baisse de prix des processeurs Intel.
Par contre petite parenthèse, Le Core Solo ne présente pas de défaut, mais est un Core Duo dont le second coeur n'a pas été *vérifié ou testé. *Je n'aime pas qu'on dise qu'il est déffectueux . Par contre il ne présente plus aucun n'intérêt aujourd'hui, même au niveau prix!

Ensuite, on peut très bien imaginer quer l'iBook sera équipé d'un Core Duo 1,66Ghz quelque soit le nombre de modèle ou de taille d'écran.
Et il ne faut pas rêver, le MacBook Pro 15,4" va être reue dans les mois qui viennent (parès la baisse des prix Intel) pour monter en fréquence (il m'étonne d'ailleur qu'Apple n'ai pas attendu le 2,33Ghz pour le 17") et surtout pour revoir ces prix. Car le MacBook Pro 15,4" est assez mal placer par rapport au 17" maintenant. 



			
				Tox a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, il faut compter environ 300.- &#8364; pour passer au Core Duo supérieur, soit largement de quoi créer une gamme 13" comprise entre 1200.- et 2000.- &#8364; (une fois différentes options ajoutées ou retirées {iSight, Apple Remote, mémoire, HD, graveur (Apple oserait-il proposer un graveur de CD ?)}.



Aucun risque pour le graveur CD. 
De toute façon il faut deux gamme. Grand public et Pro. 
Il y aura un nouvel iBook et un MacBook Pro 13,3".


----------



## Steph-24 (24 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non mais si on suit la logique d'Apple , ils attendent la baisse des prix des processeurs pour sortir leur ibook



Je ne sais pas s'il y a une logique car il aurait aussi pu attendre la baisse de prix pour sortir le 17" en 2,33Ghz (et être les premier à avoir un ordi en 2,33Ghz) et revoir en même temps la gamme 15,4" en 2.0Ghz et 2,16Ghz.


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon il faut deux gamme. Grand public et Pro.
> Il y aura un nouvel iBook et un MacBook Pro 13,3".


 C'est justement sur ce point que je commence à douter... Si on y réfléchit, la logique de gamme pro et grand public n'est plus vraiment respectée.

Un Mac Mini, un iMac ou un MacBook Pro sont des produits très étudiés qui n'entrent pas en concurrence les uns avec les autres.

Le Mini ne représente pas le bas de gamme du iMac. Il revient même plus cher qu'un iMac avec l'écran équivalent. C'est plutôt un concept, et le seul mac que l'on peut glisser discrètement au salon.

De même, le iMac n'est plus vraiment le bas de gamme ou le tout public en opposition au PowerMac (je pense entre autre au tarif), mais là aussi un concept d'ordinateur performant tout intégré.

Le MBP semble prendre le même chemin. Franchement, une machine pro affublée d'une télécommande infrarouge pour la transformer en lecteur de salon, c'est un peu risible. Sur mon iBook dont je fais un usage pro, je peste déjà lorsque je dois m'encombrer du chargeur... Non, le MBP, cela pourrait aussi être le portable selon Apple, un point c'est tout.

Faut croire que ce soir, j'avais une envie terrible de nourrir la rumeur... 

PS : la logique consistant à voir une gamme grand public, un peu "cheap", me semble avoir commencé à disparaître avec la sortie du catalogue de l'eMac, machine clairement destinée aux écoles (budget serré) et actuellement sans remplaçant. Le prix d'entrée du monde mac est à 650 &#8364; et pour ce prix, tu n'as qu'un tout petit boîtier (très joli) qui ne sert à rien tant que tu n'as pas trouvé un clavier, une souris et un écran. C'est plutôt élitiste comme approche marketing, non ?


----------



## bugman (24 Avril 2006)

Et vous croyais qu'ils vont prendre quoi dans les établissements scolaires si le iBook disparaît ?


----------



## Tox (24 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Et vous croyais qu'ils vont prendre quoi dans les établissements scolaires si le iBook disparaît*?


 Dans mon établissement, nous sommes uniquement équipés d'eMac pour la salle de classe multimédia, la médiathèque et la salle des maîtres. Seuls deux iBook 14" servent de "projecteur multimédia" et ne sont pas entre les mains de notre public adolescent (je vous laisse deviner pourquoi). Je me demande bien par quoi nous pourrons remplacer les eMac dans le futur...


----------



## houlala63 (25 Avril 2006)

Je viens de recevoir une pub de conforama qui propose un ordi portable (pc) dual core 1,6 ghz,1 go ram + imprimante a 1199 Euros
Il y a fort a parier que les macbook seront dans cette tranche de prix (sans imprimante et seulement 512 mo)


----------



## yret (25 Avril 2006)

Oui je le pense aussi...et cela va peut-être faire "switcher" des amateurs des pwb vers les iBooks vu les prix en augmentation...dans un marché qui ne faisait que baisser jusqu'alors...


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2006)

d'un autre coté si apple et intel ne peuvent pas produire assez de machines, pourquoi faire un prix plus bas et ne pas pouvoir fournir les machines après ?
autant garder une marge consequente et augmenter la capacité une fois que la r&d a été amortié


----------



## )Tit( (26 Avril 2006)

ça jette un froid...lol


----------



## skystef (26 Avril 2006)

Je vais surement devoir acheter un portable à la rentrée prochaine pour mes études ce serait plus pratique. Mon mac Mini serait relégué pour mes parents, mon PC vendu et j'enviseagerais d'acheter cet "ibook intel". Mais s'il s'avère qu'il coûte plus de 1200&#8364; en embarquant un chip graphue de merde, je crois que mon portable sera PC. Car il me faut absolument un accès à Windows (vive bootcamp dans mon cas  ).


J'adore OSX et je ne joue que sur console (et encore sur mon pc) mais dépenser une somme assez conséquentes pour du materiel d'entrée de gamme non merci. Certains Acer à 999&#8364; embarquent des processeurs 64 bits avec des Radeon X1300 voir plus. Faut pas pousser quand même .


----------



## pim (26 Avril 2006)

Tout le problème avec Apple c'est que nous sommes dans les portables haut de gamme, donc il faut comparer aux portables Sony au minimum pour se retrouver dans les mêmes gammes de prix.

Sinon quelle autonomie et quelle résolution d'écran ton Acer skystef ?


----------



## Tox (26 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tout le problème avec Apple c'est que nous sommes dans les portables haut de gamme, donc il faut comparer aux portables Sony au minimum pour se retrouver dans les mêmes gammes de prix.


Je n'ai jamais considéré mon iBook comme haut de gamme, loin de là !


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tout le problème avec Apple c'est que nous sommes dans les portables haut de gamme, donc il faut comparer aux portables Sony au minimum pour se retrouver dans les mêmes gammes de prix.




On ne peut pas comparer un ibook avec un Vaio du même prix , un vaio du même prix que l'ibook est une usine a gaz :rateau:


----------



## didisha (27 Avril 2006)

Il faudrait un iBook 12 " avec superdrive: ce serait vraiment la perfection!


----------



## ykhalif22 (27 Avril 2006)

Je suis tout a fait d'accord. J'hésitais entre un powerbook 12" et un ibook 14" parce que ces deux modèles proposaient un superdrive graveur de dvd. J'étais sur le point de me prendre le pwb 12" mais ma carte n'a pas pu payé (dû au plafond des cartes bleues!!!!) Un signe du Destin, Du Grand seigneur d'Apple??????? Je ne sais guère. En tout cas après muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure reflexion et discussion avec des amis et sur des forums (et croyez moi c'était trèèèèèès dur!!!!!) Je me suis dis que j'allais attendre la sorti d'un eventuel ibook Intel ou macbook pro 13"... Je n'en peux plus de mon PC   toujours a planter ca en devient enervant!!!!

Mais une seule question me taraude... A quand sa sortie boudieu!!!!!!!!!!!!!

L'idéal serait qu'il sorte d'ici un a 2 mois ce serait le rêeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve:love: 

Enfin bon j'ai pu voir sur le site thinksecret enfin d'après ce que j'ai compris, que la nouvelle gamme des MBP 13" sortirai fin mai!! Info ou Intox!!!!

Mystère et boule de gomme


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

didisha a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait un iBook 12 " avec superdrive: ce serait vraiment la perfection!




Cela ferait concurrence au futur " éventuel " MacBookPro 12" cependant vu l'apparition des nouveaux format des graveurs dvd ca serait bien de mise d'en mettre un


----------



## chounim (28 Avril 2006)

lu sur macrumors:


> The upcoming MacBook is said to share internal components with the recently released Mac mini which comes in both Core Solo and Core Duo configurations. The new MacBook will therefore replace both the current 12" and 14" iBooks as well as the 12" PowerBook G4. This corroborates a similar report that new iBooks were in production to be delivered by June. The iBook was last updated in July 2005.



Et hop, 2 DualCore pour la 1, et tu m'feras aussi 1 CoreSolo en dessert! :rose: mais rien n'est sur...hein...

( bonjour   )


----------



## naas (28 Avril 2006)

Remarquez, ils ne se fatiguent pas trop macrumours, sachant que le mac mini g4 etait basé sur l'ibook, c'est assez facile de lancer une rumeur comme quoi l'ibook intel sera basé sur le nouveau mac mini intel.


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

Moi ce qui me taraude c'est surtout le prix... (faites nous un portable à 1000 euros avec une zolie config plz)


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Peut etre qu'il sera a ce prix la


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre qu'il sera a ce prix la



Oui mais avec quelle config? Si c'est pour avoir avoir un coresolo avec 512 de ram et une pôvre GMA 950 ou je sais plus quoi moi je passe....

Par contre un petit laptop avec une vrai carte graphique et un core duo à 1000 euros ça oui je le prend en double


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

On en sait rien pour la config mais si il sort en juin il sera aux alentours de 1000 $ , la cause au 28 mai baisse des prix des processeurs


----------



## Paradise (28 Avril 2006)

c'est dingue ce topic.. on sent les gens à bout de force    !!
en tout cas  il est pas le venu en avril, maintenant il faudait qu'apple le sorte en juin si dejà!!  ( baisse des prix )


et nous faire un petit prix pour les nombreux topic de rumeur sur l'ibook intel!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Il sortira en juin , c sur maintenant . Pourquoi ce retard ? la miniaturisation et donc la batterie qui stocke pas assez puis aussi la baisse des prix des processeurs


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il sortira en juin , c sur maintenant . Pourquoi ce retard ? la miniaturisation et donc la batterie qui stocke pas assez puis aussi la baisse des prix des processeurs


Ah oui?


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

Y a intérêt qu'il sorte en Juin sinon se sera la faute à St John Perse!

Et à 1000 euros sinon ce sera encore de sa faute!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui?




Bien oui ou début juillet


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien oui ou début juillet




Dis, t'es impressionnant. Tu peux me donner les spécifications techniques aussi?


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien oui ou début juillet



C'est le fils à Steve en fait c'est pour ça qu'il sait tout.


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fils à Steve en fait c'est pour ça qu'il sait tout.




Non mais j'aimerai bien avoir comme nana , la fille de Steeve


----------



## doctor maybe (28 Avril 2006)

y a pas quelqu'un qui aurait la photo de la fille de jobs??

histoire de voir si elle a un peu du papa!!lol:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Le nom de sa fille Lisa Brennan-Jobs


----------



## doctor maybe (28 Avril 2006)

j'ai eu beau chercher sur google je n'ai rien trouvé!!! si t'as un lien ca m'interesse!!mirci


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Tu trouveras pas


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

Greg, t'as pas un peu fini avec le sujets sur les i(ce)Books ?!!


----------



## doctor maybe (28 Avril 2006)

genial donc personne ne sait a quoi elle ressemble!!SJ a peut etre peur que microsoft l'enleve pour lui demander en echange un retrait de mac os x!!
qui sait...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Greg, t'as pas un peu fini avec le sujets sur les i(ce)Books ?!!



Tu es trop c..


----------



## jojoleretour (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu es trop c..




 






Vivement qu'il le sorte, on l'attend depuis trop longtemps :rateau:, je veux pouvoir me la peté sur les bancs de la fac :bebe::rateau:


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2006)

Ça tourne très people ce fil 

Steve Jobs aussi paye 99 $ par an pour avoir un compte .Mac


----------



## fredintosh (28 Avril 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne très people ce fil
> 
> Steve Jobs aussi paye 99 $ par an pour avoir un compte .Mac


Ca représente quand même 99 ans de salaire, pour lui !  

Bon à part ça, histoire de revenir au thème "rumeur", il semble qu'Apple prépare une campagne de pub télévisée pour la semaine prochaine...

Et si au lieu d'une Keynote traditionnelle, on nous annonçait la naissance du MacBook par voie publicitaire ? Ce serait rigolo...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Et il a même un jet privé !  . Que c'est dur d'etre patron d'une marque si connue


----------



## madekan (29 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon à part ça, histoire de revenir au thème "rumeur", il semble qu'Apple prépare une campagne de pub télévisée pour la semaine prochaine...
> 
> Et si au lieu d'une Keynote traditionnelle, on nous annonçait la naissance du MacBook par voie publicitaire ? Ce serait rigolo...



C'est quoi ta source là?:mouais:
Je doute qu'apple annonce un ibook par la pub vu qu'il ne sera dispo qu'en juin...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon à part ça, histoire de revenir au thème "rumeur", il semble qu'Apple prépare une campagne de pub télévisée pour la semaine prochaine...
> 
> Et si au lieu d'une Keynote traditionnelle, on nous annonçait la naissance du MacBook par voie publicitaire ? Ce serait rigolo...





Ta source


----------



## Yannoux (29 Avril 2006)

Ouais, ta source? 

PS : Et ta boite a clous???:rateau:


----------



## arcank (29 Avril 2006)

C'est la une de Macgé, tu connais ? :love:

Arcank


----------



## Philou1789 (29 Avril 2006)

A la question originale de ce post je repondrais JAMAIS car apparement on va avoir droit à un Macbook et non plus un ibook.
L'ibbok est mort, vive l'ibook


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

Ici " D&#8217;autre part, il a indiqué qu&#8217;une nouvelle campagne de publicité, "très excitante", fera son apparition sur les écrans de télévision la semaine prochaine. Mais pour quel produit : Mac ou iPod ? Réponse la semaine prochaine... "


----------



## chounim (29 Avril 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/hotnews/

c'pas ca? le nouveau spot pour ipod?


----------



## miaou (29 Avril 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est le dernier  mais celui-là je l'ai déjà vu à la TV cette semaine


----------



## jerem9136 (29 Avril 2006)

c'est quand même rageant de ne jamais voir de pub pour les mac!!! ils devraient faire quelquechose quand même!
car l'ipod l'ipod toujours l'ipod mais maintenant on le sait qu'il est super, tout le monde dit que c'est le meilleur "Mp3" du moment (sans rentrer dans les détails)
le mac n'est pas assez grand public 
enfin...

[HS on] la derniere fois j'ai été admiré les ibook à la fnac de reims, car je veux switcher depuis bientot 1 mois maintenant (mais faut les tunes hihi) enfin bref et j'ai ouvert safari car je voulais voir un peu la tête qu'il avait, et je suis tombé sur..... MacGénération. [HS off]


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si c'est le dernier  mais celui-là je l'ai déjà vu à la TV cette semaine





C le dernier depuis cette semaine il passe en boucle presque


----------



## miaou (29 Avril 2006)

il y en a une pour ,récemment qui était pas mal du tout :  l'histoire  de la puce intel qui s'était em.. pendant de nombreuses années et qui allais revivre dans un imac.....


----------



## arcank (29 Avril 2006)

C'est pas le dernier, ça fait un mois qu'il est sorti ...
Patience, patience ...

Arcank


----------



## McSly (29 Avril 2006)

Moi j'aurais une question: en général, lors d'une sortie d'un appareil, combien de temps faut-il attendre pour que le machine arrive chez nous réellement? Je veux dire par là, si le new ibook sort en juin, quand est-ce que je pourrai l'avoir en mains propres? :love:


----------



## ykhalif22 (29 Avril 2006)

Ca dependra du nombre de personnes qui le prendront jpense. Si la demande elle est très très forte ça prendra peut etre un petit peu de temps enfin jpense


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais une question: en général, lors d'une sortie d'un appareil, combien de temps faut-il attendre pour que le machine arrive chez nous réellement? Je veux dire par là, si le new ibook sort en juin, quand est-ce que je pourrai l'avoir en mains propres? :love:


Je dirais qu'il faut compter de 4 à 6 semaines dès la date de lancement...


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais qu'il faut compter de 4 à 6 semaines dès la date de lancement...





Hein ca va la tête ? :hein:


----------



## Tox (29 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Hein ca va la tête ? :hein:


Sauf erreur, c'était le délai pour le MBP 15". On va voir avec le 17"... Cela dépendra aussi certainement de la carte-mère du successeur de l'iBook. Soit il bénéficie du premier jet MBP 15" et ça roule, soit tout est nouveau et le délai risque de s'allonger...

Edit : ma tête ne vas pas trop mal, merci de t'en soucier


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

Oui entre 4 et 6 semaines quand c une annonce via un keynote  .


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2006)

Oui mais si c'est pour avoir un ordinateur qui n'est pas au point, autant attendre six mois de plus, non ?
Je crains fort qu'Apple continue dans le design héroïque : faut s'attendre à des séries défectueuses au départ.


----------



## ficelle (29 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui entre 4 et 6 semaines quand c une annonce via un keynote  .



  

c'est souvent le cas pour les gammes powerbook/powermac, mais rarement pour ibook/imac qui sont en general dispo immédiatement aprés l'annonce....

et si apple retarde à ce point là, c'est certainement pour ne pas être en rupture de stock.


----------



## StJohnPerse (29 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est souvent le cas pour les gammes powerbook/powermac, mais rarement pour ibook/imac qui sont en general dispo immédiatement aprés l'annonce....
> 
> et si apple retarde à ce point là, c'est certainement pour ne pas être en rupture de stock.





Oui mais les ibooks ca fait longtemps qu'ils ont pas été annoncés via un keynote


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (30 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est souvent le cas pour les gammes powerbook/powermac, mais rarement pour ibook/imac qui sont en general dispo immédiatement aprés l'annonce....
> 
> et si apple retarde à ce point là, c'est certainement pour ne pas être en rupture de stock.



Pas toujours (voir ce poste)
Cependant, c'était surtout à cause des retards d'IBM... Donc on verra bien comme Intel gèrera la demande.


----------



## madekan (30 Avril 2006)

Si Mr Jobs parle francais qu'il prenne de suite laparole!!!


----------



## emy648 (30 Avril 2006)

dites, à mon avis ma question va vous parraître un peu bête, mais bon je la pose quand même! 
Quand vous parlez de la nouvelle version d'ibook, vous parlez du powerbook qui va sortir en 13" ac le processeur intel (mentionné dans un autre post de la section " Rumeurs")? Ou bien ce sont 2 choses totalement différentes? Si il y a des différences entre les 2 modèles, lesquelles sont elles?

Pcq j'aimerais bcp passer sur mac, et je voulais acheter un powerbook G4 12", mais on m'a conseillé d'attendre les nouveaux modèles. Le vendeur m'a dit qu'ils (les nveaux modèles) intègreraient un processeur intel, que ce seraient plus ou moins des 13" ac eventuellement une webcam intégrée. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est du successeur du powerbook qu'il m'a parlé ou du ibook... et si ca allait avoir des csq sur les prix...

Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!


----------



## McSly (30 Avril 2006)

Il t'a parlé du successeur du iBook qui s'appelerait "MacBook"


----------



## Tox (30 Avril 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> dites, à mon avis ma question va vous parraître un peu bête, mais bon je la pose quand même!
> Quand vous parlez de la nouvelle version d'ibook, vous parlez du powerbook qui va sortir en 13" ac le processeur intel (mentionné dans un autre post de la section " Rumeurs")? Ou bien ce sont 2 choses totalement différentes? Si il y a des différences entre les 2 modèles, lesquelles sont elles?
> 
> Pcq j'aimerais bcp passer sur mac, et je voulais acheter un powerbook G4 12", mais on m'a conseillé d'attendre les nouveaux modèles. Le vendeur m'a dit qu'ils (les nveaux modèles) intègreraient un processeur intel, que ce seraient plus ou moins des 13" ac eventuellement une webcam intégrée. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est du successeur du powerbook qu'il m'a parlé ou du ibook... et si ca allait avoir des csq sur les prix...
> ...


 La rumeur qui circule fait la part belle à deux gammes de portable : MacBook et MacBook Pro. Pour la première, c'est encore à l'état de rumeur, pour la seconde, deux machines existent en 15" et 17". Si la logique de renouvellement de gamme est suivie, il manque un petit MacBook Pro 13" et un ou deux MacBook (13" et ?).

Quant à dire quelles technologies seront embarquées dans le ou les MacBook, c'est pour l'instant du domaine de l'astrologie. Certains imaginent une gamme MacBook calquée sur le Mac Mini, prétextant que le premier Mac Mini G4 n'était autre qu'un iBook G4. D'autres, dont je fais partie, espèrent qu'Apple aura la décence de proposer une carte graphique digne de ce nom dans le MacBook.

Enfin, personnellement, dans le cas d'un chip graphique dédié, je me demande comment Apple fera pour différencier ses deux gammes de portable. En effet, lors du passage au G4 pour tous les modèles, la frontière était devenue bien ténue entre PB 12" et iBook 12"...


----------



## McSly (30 Avril 2006)

Ouais... alors moi j'hésite à attendre si long. Car si j'attends jusqu'en juin et qu'après je dois attendre début août pour l'avoir en mains, je préfère presque prendre un iBook G4 tout de suite... A réfléchir


----------



## emy648 (30 Avril 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Il t'a parlé du successeur du iBook qui s'appelerait "MacBook"


 

Oui c'est bien du macbook qu'il m'a parlé... Je suppose que les prix seront assez accessibles alors, si c'est le successeur du ibook...


----------



## emy648 (30 Avril 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> La rumeur qui circule fait la part belle à deux gammes de portable : MacBook et MacBook Pro. Pour la première, c'est encore à l'état de rumeur, pour la seconde, deux machines existent en 15" et 17". Si la logique de renouvellement de gamme est suivie, il manque un petit MacBook Pro 13" et un ou deux MacBook (13" et ?).
> 
> Quant à dire quelles technologies seront embarquées dans le ou les MacBook, c'est pour l'instant du domaine de l'astrologie. Certains imaginent une gamme MacBook calquée sur le Mac Mini, prétextant que le premier Mac Mini G4 n'était autre qu'un iBook G4. D'autres, dont je fais partie, espèrent qu'Apple aura la décence de proposer une carte graphique digne de ce nom dans le MacBook.
> 
> Enfin, personnellement, dans le cas d'un chip graphique dédié, je me demande comment Apple fera pour différencier ses deux gammes de portable. En effet, lors du passage au G4 pour tous les modèles, la frontière était devenue bien ténue entre PB 12" et iBook 12"...


 
Par contre je suppose que le macbook pro 13" sera alors dans la même gamme de prix que les autres MB pros? C'est à dire un peu hors de prix pour moi qui ne suis qu'étudiante!!!  

Oh lala, que de suspens quand même!


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

Bien Emy tu prendras un MacBook 13" aka ibook intel


----------



## emy648 (30 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien Emy tu prendras un MacBook 13" aka ibook intel


 
ok ok 
merci pour toutes ces petites précisions en tout cas! Y a plus qu'à attendre alors!


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ok ok
> merci pour toutes ces petites précisions en tout cas! Y a plus qu'à attendre alors!





J'espère que tu es patiente


----------



## Max London (30 Avril 2006)

La tension mooonte...


----------



## McSly (30 Avril 2006)

Une autre petite question...
Les rabais étudiants sont-ils disponibles directement à la sortie d'un nouveau produit ou il faut attendre qq jours/semaines??  :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Une autre petite question...
> Les rabais étudiants sont-ils disponibles directement à la sortie d'un nouveau produit ou il faut attendre qq jours/semaines??  :afraid:


Tout de suite.


----------



## McSly (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tout de suite.


Ok merci


----------



## emy648 (30 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu es patiente


 

euh non pas des masses...:mouais:  pq? quel est ton pronostic quant à la date de sortie (je me demande si je n'ai pas vu un post où tu prévoyais celà pour juin, mais je me trompe peut être...)?? J'ai entendu tellement de choses différentes que je ne sais plus trop quoi penser!! Le vendeur dans le apple center m'avait prédit la sortie des Macbooks pour juin-aout... Mais je dois dire que j'aimerais autant que ce soit le plus tôt possible!!!


----------



## arcank (30 Avril 2006)

Il était aussi prévu pour le 10 janvier, donc tout ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'il devrait sortir un jour, avant la rentrée surement. Mais c'est tout.

Arcank


----------



## rhodmac (30 Avril 2006)

bon, je vais pouvoir attendre un peu, j'ai trouvé un iMac G3 333 en vide-greniers ce matin
pour 30 euros , je l'ai updaté avec OSX, je vais le bricoler jusqu'à
l'arriver de ce déjà célèbre futur MacBook


----------



## ficelle (30 Avril 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais pouvoir attendre un peu, j'ai trouvé un iMac G3 333 en vide-greniers ce matin
> pour 30 euros , je l'ai updaté avec OSX, je vais le bricoler jusqu'à



belle affaire...

tu lui colles un 120 go reçent (attention, pas plus de 8go pour la partition systeme), le max de ram, et ça marche tres bien en 10.3.9


----------



## pslauver (1 Mai 2006)

http://www.kamazutra.be/ipod/;)


----------



## pslauver (1 Mai 2006)

http://www.kamazutra.be/ipod/


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Sympa mais pas bien récent, les gars.


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Mai 2006)

arcank a dit:
			
		

> Il était aussi prévu pour le 10 janvier, donc tout ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'il devrait sortir un jour, avant la rentrée surement. Mais c'est tout.
> 
> Arcank



Effectivement! Le nouvel iBook était d'abord attendu pour le 10 Janvier et il s'est fait devancé par l'iMac et le MacBook Pro, puis on pensait tous que c'était pour le 28 Février mais la encore c'est le Mac Mini qui l'a graté. 
Si ça se trouve le PowerMac finira aussi par sortir avant cet iBook. 
Enfin, il faut attendre, on peut rien faire d'autre


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Ouais enfin j'y crois pas trop a ca que le powermac sorte avant l'ibook


----------



## Steph-24 (1 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin j'y crois pas trop a ca que le powermac sorte avant l'ibook



Oui moi non plus mais au train où vont les choses.... 
Non sérieusement, j'espère qu'il arrive bientôt parce que ça devient de plus en plus dur d'attendre


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Pour te faire patienter


----------



## rhodmac (1 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> belle affaire...
> 
> tu lui colles un 120 go reçent (attention, pas plus de 8go pour la partition systeme), le max de ram, et ça marche tres bien en 10.3.9



ca y est il est passé en 10.3.9

c quoi le max en ram là dessus, 320 ?


----------



## touna (1 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> c quoi le max en ram là dessus, 320 ?


 on peut mettre jusqu'a 512  voir http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94727


----------



## Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be (1 Mai 2006)

Hello, 
Aujourd'hui n me promenant à Bruxelles, je passe devant un apple center (fermé pcq 1er mai) mais je vois un vendeur dedans...
J'appuie sur la porte, fermée.... mais le gentil monsieur vien m'ouvrir
"- Je peux vous aider?
  -  Oui je voudrais savoir quand sortira le remplacant de l'ibook, avec  une puce intel
  - Normalement c'est dans 15 jours, mais on ne sait jamais avec les annonces de chez apple...
  - Et il sera dans la même gamme de prix?
- Malheueusement, il devraient être plus chers mais les macbook pros devraient descendre, pour faire comme la gamme d'avant, l'ibook le plus cher couterait environ le prix du powerbook le moins cher
  - OK merci beaucoup"

Et je parti de là, esperant qu'il dise juste pour la date, mais faux pour le prix (200 ou 300&#8364; de différence, c'es beaucoup quand on a que 16 ans!!! )


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Travailles  l'été


----------



## Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be (1 Mai 2006)

Mais je le fait!! 
Malheureusement, ce ne sont que des stages pour mon école, et donc pas super payé...
Et puis ca serait dommage que le portable "entrée de gamme" soit aux environs de 1200-1300 quand même!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Il y a 5 ans , le prix d'entrée était de 1500 &#8364;*


----------



## Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be (1 Mai 2006)

Bah il ne reste qu'à espérer qu'ils fassent des bonnes conditions étudiants!!!
Ou d'acheter un ibook... mais je les trouve quand même un peu dépassés, malgré que j'adore les ordis apple....


----------



## rhodmac (1 Mai 2006)

touna a dit:
			
		

> on peut mettre jusqu'a 512  voir http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94727



ouep merci, j'ai trouvé ttes les infos depuis, 
je vais essayer de lui mettre un HD + gros, changer le ventilo et 512 mo


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (1 Mai 2006)

Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Aujourd'hui n me promenant à Bruxelles, je passe devant un apple center (fermé pcq 1er mai) mais je vois un vendeur dedans...
> J'appuie sur la porte, fermée.... mais le gentil monsieur vien m'ouvrir
> "- Je peux vous aider?
> ...



C'est bizarre, en générale, les revendeurs n'ont pas plus d'information que ce que disent les rumeurs. Apple les met au courant au dernier moment...
On veut des noms!!! T'as été chez qui?


----------



## chounim (1 Mai 2006)

'tain, les gars, c'était Steve!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Même les responsables de chez Apple ne le savent que 2 heures avant l'annonce


----------



## chounim (1 Mai 2006)

Bon, si on en sait rien du jour, il font ca vers quelle heure alors, ils sont plutot du matin, du soir, de nuit, a la furtive...?


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

A partir de 13h30 le store ferme et a 14h30-15h il ouvre


----------



## Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be (1 Mai 2006)

C'était chez dOPi a bruxelles
http://www.dopi.be


----------



## Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be (1 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> On veut des noms!!! T'as été chez qui?



C'était chez dOPi a bruxelles
http://www.dopi.be


----------



## emy648 (1 Mai 2006)

Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Aujourd'hui n me promenant à Bruxelles, je passe devant un apple center (fermé pcq 1er mai) mais je vois un vendeur dedans...
> J'appuie sur la porte, fermée.... mais le gentil monsieur vien m'ouvrir
> "- Je peux vous aider?
> ...


 


wouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh:love: 
si ce que tu dis est vrai...euh...ce serait merveilleux!!! 1200, 1300 euros ca peut encore aller, mais pas plus alors... je suis dans le même cas que toi (bon un peu plus vieille qd meme, mais étudiante aussi! )...va falloir bosser pdt les vacances, en espérant pas avoir de 2e sess!:hein:


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2006)

mister kevin, tu devrais pas mettre ton adresse mail comme pseudo 

mam'selle emy: vous avez un numéro de téléphone?? :love: étudiante en quoi?


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Mai 2006)

Oh le morfale , Valo


----------



## Yannoux (1 Mai 2006)

Dans 15 jours??     
 Bizzarre qu'un vendeur soit au courant   (Apple doit changer son approche pour l'Europe et l'Asie, alrs pourquoi pas)
Sinon pour le prix ca le fait pas!!! J'ai achete mon Book 12' a 1049 euros ! (bon, il aurait ete un peu plus rapide ca l'aurait fait), mais je mettrais grand max 1500 euros dans un ordi pas plus, meme s y'a une pomme dessus (faut pas pousser non plus)


----------



## gootch (2 Mai 2006)

bonbah c'est pas encore pour ce matin.....


moi j'espère un prix ras les paquerettes avec des performances ras les paquerettes parcequ'apres tout c'est à ça que sert un entrée de gamme.

Ca y est j'ai vendu mon ibook G4 800 Mhz, 850 Euro !!! plus qu'a attendre la sortie du nouveau !


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> bonbah c'est pas encore pour ce matin.....



C'est normal! Si on doit avoir une news sur un nouveau Mac ou une news sur les invitations pour une Keynote, ce sera toujours en début de soirée!
Il ne faut pas croire que les annonces se font à l'heure européenne (et puis quoi encore? )
Le mardi, il faut toujours attendre la fin de journée pour avoir une surprise.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mai 2006)

La dernière fois c'était lundi


----------



## Paradise (2 Mai 2006)

a oui parce que lundi c'était mardi ...   mais hier c'était lundi  1er mai donc aujourd'hui c'est lundi      :affraid: 

enfin bon en attendant que le store ferme, d'hab à 13h30, mais j'y croi pas trop today


----------



## gootch (2 Mai 2006)

Avant de les rendre dispo sur le store, il les construisent forcément, donc mes résolutions au lieu de me bouffer les yeux les ongles et compagnie ::
1. braquer une Banque
2. Me faire une usine Apple comme ça j'aurais une vraie exclu !


Bon plus serieusement, que pensez vous des 1ères versions qui sortent ?
De mémoire, qd l'ibook est sorti il a fallu attendre plusieurs versions avant qu'il soit bien fini.
Pensez vous que qd ça sort, il y a encore (c sur du délai  de livraison) mais surtout  de l'attente d'une nouvelle maj pour etre sur d'avoir un ordinateur qui ronfle.

Moi je roule pas sur l'or je peux pas me permettre d'achter une machine pas fini. le zinzin je vais le garder 5 ans donc... faut-il mieux attendre un mois ou 2 une fois sorti ou vous vous faites confiance à Apple et vous vous jetez dessus ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> Avant de les rendre dispo sur le store, il les construisent forcément, donc mes résolutions au lieu de me bouffer les yeux les ongles et compagnie ::
> 1. braquer une Banque
> 2. Me faire une usine Apple comme ça j'aurais une vraie exclu !
> 
> ...


Y'a deux écoles. Mon avis, et ce n'est que le mien, est qu'il est préférable d'attendre la Rev. B d'une bécanne. Donc, au moins 6 moins après la sortie des Rev. A.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

toujours aps de nouvel ibook ? :heu : ????!!!!????

je repasserais plus tard alors...


----------



## xao85 (2 Mai 2006)

Salut
Ca fait un mois que je lis ce forum en attendant ce new macBook et jen peu plus, dc je viens de minscrire pr partager avec vs cette dure attente.(en se soutenant on va yarriver) J'ai enfin réunis les fonds nécessaires(presque 2000euros mais faus que je garde des sous pr les vacances... ) et chaque jour jme connecte en espérant voir un new ibook et ben NAN le dernier est ce foutu MBP (que seul mon cher père à les moyens de sacheter). Sinon tt les derniers magasine l'annonce pr juin(en particulier svmmac)


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mister kevin, tu devrais pas mettre ton adresse mail comme pseudo
> 
> mam'selle emy: vous avez un numéro de téléphone?? :love: étudiante en quoi?


 
Etudiante en droit, 3e année! (mais on s'éloigne complètement du sujet là! )

Quel genre de problème peut-on rencontrer lorsqu'on achète un nouvel apple dès sa sortie?? (vu que certains conseillent d'attendre un peu, et de pas acheter direct!) Ca m'inquiète un peu...:mouais:  J'ai pas super envie d'attendre 6mois de plus!


----------



## xao85 (2 Mai 2006)

En tt cas je sens que quand il va sortir ca va etre la ruer vers lor. Je vous préviens vu comment je surveille l'apple store se sera moi le premier à la commande(premier arriver premier servi:style


----------



## xao85 (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Etudiante en droit, 3e année! (mais on s'éloigne complètement du sujet là! )
> 
> Quel genre de problème peut-on rencontrer lorsqu'on achète un nouvel apple dès sa sortie?? (vu que certains conseillent d'attendre un peu, et de pas acheter direct!) Ca m'inquiète un peu...:mouais:  J'ai pas super envie d'attendre 6mois de plus!



Normalement le plus courant c'est des pbms de batteries... 
Sinon le MBP auraient des pbms de d'écrans à ce qui parait...
Mais sache que la pomme a un très bon SAV.
Et puis tinquiètes tu commandes un mac pas un pc


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Normalement le plus courant c'est des pbms de batteries...
> Sinon le MBP auraient des pbms de d'écrans à ce qui parait...
> *Mais sache que la pomme a un très bon SAV.*
> Et puis tinquiètes tu commandes un mac pas un pc


 
Oui donc au pire, ça reste réparable quand même??


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oui donc au pire, ça reste réparable quand même??



ou du moins ca reste sous garanti pendant un ans...


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> En tt cas je sens que quand il va sortir ca va etre la ruer vers lor. Je vous préviens vu comment je surveille l'apple store se sera moi le premier à la commande(premier arriver premier servi:style



ouép:
Premier a l'acheter,
Premier au SAV
mouhahahahahaha, nan, j'espere qu'y'a pas d'souci majeur d'entrée d'jeu...


----------



## newton loves apple (2 Mai 2006)

Amis bouffeurs de rognures d'ongles et fumeurs de filtres... bonjour  

Je viens faire un tour par ici chaque jour afin de "tater le poul" comme on dit...

Je vous fais partager toutefois le commentaire d'un vendeur de l'espace Apple à Rambuteau, derrière Beaubourg à Paris : "Ah mais mon bon monsieur... le nouvel IBook, il sortira pas avant l'année prochaine"

Ce furent ces dernières paroles avant de recevoir un iMac 20 " qui trainait par là sur le haut de son crane   

Nan sérieux... Moi passé le mois de Juin je réponds plus de rien là hein... :hein:


----------



## Imaginus (2 Mai 2006)

Ca arrive...

Tiens je vois un arc en ciel...


----------



## Paradise (2 Mai 2006)

bon si il ne passe un truc aujourd 'hui c'est dans les prochaines minutes...   mais 
snif.. je le sent pas aujourd'hui....  


arrivé juin moi non plus je contrôle plus rien...   de toutes façon pour ce (macbook) il y aura keynote non?


----------



## Imaginus (2 Mai 2006)

Mdr... Non c'est pas pour aujourd'hui.... 








_Bon alors si j'economise 1 euros par jour que je vends la voiture familliale je peux me lancer dans une collection de mac..._


----------



## gootch (2 Mai 2006)

Pour etre mauvaise langue je dirais que :l

J'ai jamais vu autant de gens dire que ça sortira un MARDI

et donc j'ai jamais vu aussi peu de sorties le MARDI

A croire que steve et ses compères viennent ici.

Alors steve si tu lis ça, t'as qu'a le sortir ton macbook, on s'en fout on l'attend pas


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

Ou pas...


J'veux un MacBook a 500&#8364;, voila, sinon, euh, je crie, voila.


----------



## Paradise (2 Mai 2006)

vous avez craqués complet les gars  .... 






Imaginus, je met 1 euros dans ta tirelire...


----------



## Imaginus (2 Mai 2006)

_
/me regarde sa tirelire... Reflechit intensement..._





A vot bon coeur m'sieur! dames!


----------



## xao85 (2 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> ouép:
> Premier a l'acheter,
> Premier au SAV
> mouhahahahahaha, nan, j'espere qu'y'a pas d'souci majeur d'entrée d'jeu...



Ca peut être vrai mais au moins je laurai eu ds les mains qq mn


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> bon si il ne passe un truc aujourd 'hui c'est dans les prochaines minutes...  mais
> snif.. je le sent pas aujourd'hui....
> 
> 
> arrivé juin moi non plus je contrôle plus rien...  de toutes façon pour ce (macbook) il y aura keynote non?


 
pq vous êtes tellement persuadé que ce sera pr ajd?!!:mouais: 
Vous me faites baver la...:rateau:


----------



## xao85 (2 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> bon si il ne passe un truc aujourd 'hui c'est dans les prochaines minutes...   mais
> snif.. je le sent pas aujourd'hui....
> 
> 
> arrivé juin moi non plus je contrôle plus rien...   de toutes façon pour ce (macbook) il y aura keynote non?



Ouai après juin jenvoie direct une lettre en recommandé à steve pr lui dire quil a oublié de sortir le macbook et que par sa faute la communauté mac se morfond!!! 

Sinon à propos de l'augmentation des prix, ça à l'air de se confirmer...(sur les magasines) mais ça confirmerait aussi une carte graphique pas trop mal(X1300 svp M Jobs) et un disque dur enfin raisonnable (40Go jCépo vous mais moi ça contient tt juste mon dossier Itunes )


----------



## xao85 (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> pq vous êtes tellement persuadé que ce sera pr ajd?!!:mouais:
> Vous me faites baver la...:rateau:



Nan c'est mort pr le moi de mai à mon avis vu que le MBP est sortit. CE SERA PR JUIN! :mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'est mort pr le moi de mai à mon avis vu que le MBP est sortit. CE SERA PR JUIN! :mouais:


Bonjour Xao, bonjour emy et bienvenue. 
Juste un petit conseil, il serait bien que vous évitiez le style SMS sur ce forum.


----------



## Paradise (2 Mai 2006)

oui oui il faut éviter car le trolls n'aiment pas cà!! et un troll faut pas le chauffer  


sinon j'ai jamais dis que l'ibook pointerait le nez today.. mais a force d'attendre tous les mardi je crois au fin fond de moi


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Xao, bonjour emy et bienvenue.
> Juste un petit conseil, il serait bien que vous évitiez le style SMS sur ce forum.


 
Oups pardon...C'est devenu un automatisme, je n'y fais plus attention mais je vais essayer de me contrôler!:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oups pardon...C'est devenu un automatisme, je n'y fais plus attention mais je vais essayer de me contrôler!:rose:


Merci.


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> a force d'attendre tous les mardi je crois au fin fond de moi



*chounim est en dalle d'info mode on:

Ah?? donc ce sera un mardi, merci.


----------



## McSly (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre de problème peut-on rencontrer lorsqu'on achète un nouvel apple dès sa sortie?? (vu que certains conseillent d'attendre un peu, et de pas acheter direct!) Ca m'inquiète un peu...:mouais: J'ai pas super envie d'attendre 6mois de plus!


 
Va voir ce post: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131363&page=8


----------



## pim (2 Mai 2006)

Les problèmes sur les machines cela peut être sur n'importe quelle version, il n'y a pas vraiment de règle absolue Rév A = problème.

La preuve, les Mac mini et les iMac Intel n'ont jamais posé de problème, alors que sur la dernière version des PowerBooks 15" dits "HD" il y avait des problèmes de lignes sur l'écran et de son inaudible pendant 10 secondes...

Donc la meilleure attitude face à une nouveauté : patienter 2 bons mois pour voir les réactions des "early adopters"


----------



## McSly (2 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Donc la meilleure attitude face à une nouveauté : patienter 2 bons mois pour voir les réactions des "early adopters"


Voici... Moi ça fait déjà long d'attendre jusqu'en juin... J'en ai besoin, donc si tu me conseilles d'attendre encore 2 mois... En fait, j'ai un prix très intéressant pour un PowerBook 12"...  Hihi... Je vais donc switcher soon   :love:


----------



## pim (2 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Voici... Moi ça fait déjà long d'attendre jusqu'en juin... J'en ai besoin, donc si tu me conseilles d'attendre encore 2 mois... En fait, j'ai un prix très intéressant pour un PowerBook 12"...  Hihi... Je vais donc switcher soon   :love:


Perso vu l'attente interminable de ce nouvel iBook alias MacBook, j'ai moi même préféré booster un peu mon PowerBook 12" niveau RAM et niveau DD, et attendre patiemment janvier prochain pour faire un très gros achat, qui du coup inclura Léopard et iLife '07 

Très franchement je ne suis pas pour prôner sans cesse l'attente des nouvelles versions, mais quand on sait que le MacBook sortira avant la fin de l'année, que Léopard sortira en novembre 2006 et que iLife '07 sortira en janvier 2007, vous comprenez que janvier 2007 est le bon moment pour un achat, même si d'ici là il y aura pleins de rumeurs concernant la sortie d'une hypothétique Rév. B !

L'excés du fil "rumeur" peut rendre fou, mais dans le cas du MacBook on sait qu'il sortira avant la fin 2006, ce qui est une chose sûre et certaine. Donc on est tout de même plus avancé que pour les autres rumeurs habituelles (souvenez-vous de l'attente interminable et jamais terminée du PowerBook G5 !  )


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

Pour moi, c''est assez simple! Je pense que je vais prendre soit le nouvel iBook soit le MacBook Pro 13". En fait, le premier qui sortira.  C'est tellement dur d'attendre...


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Perso vu l'attente interminable de ce nouvel iBook alias MacBook, j'ai moi même préféré booster un peu mon PowerBook 12" niveau RAM et niveau DD, et attendre patiemment janvier prochain pour faire un très gros achat, qui du coup inclura Léopard et iLife '07
> 
> Très franchement je ne suis pas pour prôner sans cesse l'attente des nouvelles versions, mais quand on sait que le MacBook sortira avant la fin de l'année, que Léopard sortira en novembre 2006 et que iLife '07 sortira en janvier 2007, vous comprenez que janvier 2007 est le bon moment pour un achat, même si d'ici là il y aura pleins de rumeurs concernant la sortie d'une hypothétique Rév. B !
> 
> L'excés du fil "rumeur" peut rendre fou, mais dans le cas du MacBook on sait qu'il sortira avant la fin 2006, ce qui est une chose sûre et certaine. Donc on est tout de même plus avancé que pour les autres rumeurs habituelles (souvenez-vous de l'attente interminable et jamais terminée du PowerBook G5 !  )



C'est une bonne réflexion que d'attendre 2007. Moi je fais pareil pour remplacer mon PC fixe. J'ai besoin d'un portable pour cet été et je changerai mon PC fixe au premier semestre 2007, une fois la transition terminée. 
On aura certainement le droit à un tout nouvel iMac (nouveau design) avec Leopard et iLife '07 en janvier prochain. Ce serait un bon coup de pub en tout cas!
Mais je tenais quand même à rectifier quelque chose, Leopard ne sortira certainement pas en Novembre 2006.


----------



## madekan (2 Mai 2006)

Vous attendez déjà le futur IBook et vous vous excitez sur un hypothétique nouvel IMac en janvier 2007!!! Patience, sinon vous êtes bon pour encore de belles annéesde rognages d'ongles à espérer un nouveau truc.
Ceci dit c'est assez fun de parier sur l'avenir du petit laptop! (que j'attend de pied ferme!)


----------



## McSly (2 Mai 2006)

Juste une petite question en passant: La livraison est-elle possible le samedi?


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas du MacBook on sait qu'il sortira avant la fin 2006, ce qui est une chose sûre et certaine.



Comment ca on est sur et certain?

T'facon, moi c'est vous qui m'avez tous monté la tête, oui oui, parce que de toute facon, j'l'acheterai pas avant fin 2007 mon éventuel portable, alors bon...mais c'est vrai que c'est tellemnt bon d'attendre les bonnes choses...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question en passant: La livraison est-elle possible le samedi?




Oui


----------



## pim (2 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> Comment ca on est sur et certain?



Le Grand Steve lui-même l'a dit, tous les Mac passerons sous Intel avant mi-2007. Or comme le MBP et l'iMac ont 6 mois d'avance je suppose que le mi-2007 s'est subitement transformé en fin 2006.

De toute façon je suis convaincu que c'est pour cet été pour le MacBook, et que les derniers à passer à Intel seront les PowerMacs et les X-Serve (on peut même se demander si ils vont un jour y passer, vu le peu que cela leur apporterait selon moi).


----------



## chounim (2 Mai 2006)

allez, on espere que t'as raison...


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Le Grand Steve lui-même l'a dit, tous les Mac passerons sous Intel avant mi-2007. Or comme le MBP et l'iMac ont 6 mois d'avance je suppose que le mi-2007 s'est subitement transformé en fin 2006.


Il n'y a pas a supposer sur ce point! Steve l'a dit clairement: La transition sera terminé à la fin de l'année 2006. (cf. Macworld 2006) 
La transition dépendait surtout des processeurs Intel. Etant donné que cela ont été avancé à cet été, on peut penser que la transition sera terminé en septembre pour l'Apple Expo!.
Tous les processeurs dont aura besoin Apple vont sortir dans les mois qui viennent!
Le woodcrest pour les serveurs sort en juin et équipera le Xserve!
Le Conroe pour les ordi de bureau sort en juillet et équipera le PowerMac
Je ne vois aucune raison d'attendre le dernier trimestre de l'année pour sortir ces deux produits, si ce n'est la disponibilité des softs en UB (enfin, il y a surtout Adobe qui traine)
Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre sujet, Apple aurait pu effectuer sa transition matériel en un trimestre si ils l'avaient voulu. Cela aurait juste été un petit défi logistique.


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Voici... Moi ça fait déjà long d'attendre jusqu'en juin... J'en ai besoin, donc si tu me conseilles d'attendre encore 2 mois... En fait, j'ai un prix très intéressant pour un PowerBook 12"... Hihi... Je vais donc switcher soon   :love:


 

Oui bein là je commence à regretter mon attente!:hein:  J'avais aussi la possibilité d'acheter un Powerbook G4 12" à un très bon prix, mais vu que mon entourage m'avait conseillé d'attendre, c'est ce que j'ai fait... Mais là, je dois dire que ça commence à m'effrayer: on ne sait déjà pas très bien quand ils vont sortir, mais si en plus je dois attendre encore 2 mois après la sortie pour voir ce que les gens en disent... 

Enfin, j'ose quand même espèrer que les problèmes sur les modèles sortant sont à ranger dans la catégories des exceptions, par rapport à toutes les machines vendues, et qu'il y a quand même des acheteurs satisfaits!:mouais:


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bein là je commence à regretter mon attente!:hein:  J'avais aussi la possibilité d'acheter un Powerbook G4 12" à un très bon prix, mais vu que mon entourage m'avait conseillé d'attendre, c'est ce que j'ai fait... Mais là, je dois dire que ça commence à m'effrayer: on ne sait déjà pas très bien quand ils vont sortir, mais si en plus je dois attendre encore 2 mois après la sortie pour voir ce que les gens en disent...
> 
> Enfin, j'ose quand même espèrer que les problèmes sur les modèles sortant sont à ranger dans la catégories des exceptions, par rapport à toutes les machines vendues, et qu'il y a quand même des acheteurs satisfaits!:mouais:


A mon avis tu ne regretteras pas d'avoir attendu! 
Pour ce qui est des premières séries défectueuses, ce sont des exceptions mais comme on est sur un forum qui permet de résoudre des problèmes, il est normal de voir avant tout les personnes qui ont rencontré des problèmes. 
Comme il a été dit plus haut, on rencontre aussi des problèmes sur des machines éprouvés "ex: PowerBook HD, iBook G4 etc..."
Des problèmes, il y en a dans toute les séries, tout les modèles et toute les marques 
Mais chez certain plus que chez d'autre.....

C'est comme en automobile! Tous les constructeurs sont touchés par des pannes, même Toyota ou Honda. Mais chez certain il y a plus de pannes que chez d'autre (Renault si tu m'entends )


----------



## McSly (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bein là je commence à regretter mon attente!:hein:


Je viens de commander mon PowerBook et il devrait être mien dans 10-15 jours! :rateau: 
Je pensais que ça serait plus rapide tout de même mais bon  .
Concernant ton attente, tout dépend quand tu en as besoin? Moi j'ai plus de portable donc ça "urgait"... Et voilà, j'ai craqué... :love:


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu ne regretteras pas d'avoir attendu!
> Pour ce qui est des premières séries défectueuses, ce sont des exceptions mais comme *on est sur un forum qui permet de résoudre des problèmes, il est normal de voir avant tout les personnes qui ont rencontré des problèmes. *
> Comme il a été dit plus haut, on rencontre aussi des problèmes sur des machines éprouvés "ex: PowerBook HD, iBook G4 etc..."
> *Des problèmes, il y en a dans toute les séries, tout les modèles et toute les marques *
> ...


 
Merci, je dois dire que tu me rassure un peu! C'est vrai qu'en consultant les différentes rubriques du forum, je me suis dit que de toutes façon, que ce soit un modèle récent ou plus ancien, on est pas à l'abris d'un pépin(j'espère juste que ce ne sera pas pour moi! )!


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, je dois dire que tu me rassure un peu! C'est vrai qu'en consultant les différentes rubriques du forum, je me suis dit que de toutes façon, que ce soit un modèle récent ou plus ancien, on est pas à l'abris d'un pépin(j'espère juste que ce ne sera pas pour moi! )!



De toute façon un portable est assez fragile et les pannes dépendent aussi de la qualité de l'utilisation (est-ce que l'utilisateur fait attention à sa machine? est-ce que le portable est correctement protégé pendant le transport etc...)
Mais comme tu le dis très bien, il faut espérer que ça ne tombe pas sur toi


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander mon PowerBook et il devrait être mien dans 10-15 jours! :rateau:
> Je pensais que ça serait plus rapide tout de même mais bon  .
> Concernant ton attente, tout dépend quand tu en as besoin? Moi j'ai plus de portable donc ça "urgait"... Et voilà, j'ai craqué... :love:


 
Non ce n'est pas spécialement urgent pour moi, mon portable fonctionne encore bien(enfin tout est relatif, je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser sans le mettre sur secteur! ma batterie est complètement naze :hein. Mais bon il fonctionne, et je l'utilise tous les jours! Ce qui me fait le plus peur, c'est de devoir attendre encore 4 à 6 mois, et donc ne pouvoir revendre mon portable actuel qu'à ce moment là... J'y perdrais pas mal à la revente...

 C'est plus une envie de changement en fait! Société de consommation quand tu nous tiens!!


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Mai 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de commander mon PowerBook et il devrait être mien dans 10-15 jours! :rateau:
> Je pensais que ça serait plus rapide tout de même mais bon  .
> Concernant ton attente, tout dépend quand tu en as besoin? Moi j'ai plus de portable donc ça "urgait"... Et voilà, j'ai craqué... :love:



Félicitation! 
L'attente de ton PowerBook va être dur maintenant! 10-15 jours c'est long quand on attend un Mac . Tiens nous au courant de l'arrivée de ta machine


----------



## emy648 (2 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon un portable est assez fragile et les pannes dépendent aussi de la qualité de l'utilisation (est-ce que l'utilisateur fait attention à sa machine? est-ce que le portable est correctement protégé pendant le transport etc...)
> Mais comme tu le dis très bien, il faut espérer que ça ne tombe pas sur toi


 
En général je fais super attention à mes affaires... Mais ça n'empeche qu'un jour, mon chien lors d'une course effreinée s'est pris les pattes dans le cable de mon chargeur...:hein:  Vous imaginez la suite... vol plané de l'ordi etc! mais fonctionne tjs parfaitement!!  (Toshiba, Toshiba). Enfin, soit, c'était une petite digression au sujet!!


----------



## McSly (2 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Non ce n'est pas spécialement urgent pour moi, mon portable fonctionne encore bien(enfin tout est relatif, je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser sans le mettre sur secteur! ma batterie est complètement naze :hein. Mais bon il fonctionne, et je l'utilise tous les jours! Ce qui me fait le plus peur, c'est de devoir attendre encore 4 à 6 mois, et donc ne pouvoir revendre mon portable actuel qu'à ce moment là... J'y perdrais pas mal à la revente...
> 
> C'est plus une envie de changement en fait! Société de consommation quand tu nous tiens!!


 
Si c'est pas trop urgent, tu fais bien d'attendre, même si je sais à quel point c'est la torture...!



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Félicitation!
> L'attente de ton PowerBook va être dur maintenant! 10-15 jours c'est long quand on attend un Mac . Tiens nous au courant de l'arrivée de ta machine


J'y manquerai pas, je me réjouis troooooooooop!  


			
				emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça n'empeche qu'un jour, mon chien lors d'une course effreinée s'est pris les pattes dans le cable de mon chargeur...:hein: Vous imaginez la suite...


C'est drôle que tu parles de chien... L'arrivée de mon ordi devrait plus ou moins coincidé avec l'arrivée de mon nouveau chien... :love: Je tâcherai de mettre mon PB hors de sa portée


----------



## pim (3 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des premières séries défectueuses, ce sont des exceptions mais comme on est sur un forum qui permet de résoudre des problèmes, il est normal de voir avant tout les personnes qui ont rencontré des problèmes.



Tu as parfaitement raison, et la lecture des posts récents sur les défauts du MacBook Pro font aussi peur que la lecture du Vidal à un non-initié.

Cependant on notera que, concernant le MacBook Pro, le SAV Apple est débordé, signe tout de même qu'un grand nombre d'utilisateurs sont concernés.

Perso j'ai deux machines ultra silencieuses (Powerbook + Mac mini), alors avant de profiter du x4 ou x5 en puissance avancé par Steve Jobs, je vais bien regarder si cela ne s'accompagne pas d'un x4 aussi niveau bruit ! :hein:


----------



## xao85 (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> En général je fais super attention à mes affaires... Mais ça n'empeche qu'un jour, mon chien lors d'une course effreinée s'est pris les pattes dans le cable de mon chargeur...:hein:  Vous imaginez la suite... vol plané de l'ordi etc! mais fonctionne tjs parfaitement!!  (Toshiba, Toshiba). Enfin, soit, c'était une petite digression au sujet!!


Avec les nouvelles prises magnetiques ce genre de pbm ne risque plus de tarriver!
Et malheureusement malgré tout les soins du monde les affaires vieillissent, ce qui est toujours rageant quand tu viens davoir ton new ipod et que les rayures commencent à apparaitre! (ce macbook sera mon premier ordi  à moi et jespère quil resistera bien!)


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> En général je fais super attention à mes affaires... Mais ça n'empeche qu'un jour, mon chien lors d'une course effreinée s'est pris les pattes dans le cable de mon chargeur...:hein:  Vous imaginez la suite... vol plané de l'ordi etc! mais fonctionne tjs parfaitement!!  (Toshiba, Toshiba). Enfin, soit, c'était une petite digression au sujet!!


Avec MagSafe, qui j'espère équipera les nouveaux iBook, tu n'auras plus ce genre de problèmes 



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Cependant on notera que, concernant le MacBook Pro, le SAV Apple est débordé, signe tout de même qu'un grand nombre d'utilisateurs sont concernés.


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi pour le MacBook Pro! Je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il a plus de problèmes que les autres gammes et touchent beaucoup plus de monde! Mais il ne faut pas oublier que cette machine a été conçu assez rapidement (précipitamment?) pour être présenter à la MacWorld. Il suffit de voir le temps qu'il a fallu à Apple pour sortir le 17".



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai deux machines ultra silencieuses (Powerbook + Mac mini), alors avant de profiter du x4 ou x5 en puissance avancé par Steve Jobs, je vais bien regarder si cela ne s'accompagne pas d'un x4 aussi niveau bruit ! :hein:



Les nouveaux processeurs Intel semblent très performmant pour un minimum de bruit 
Enfin c'est ce qui se dit...


----------



## Tox (3 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi pour le MacBook Pro! Je pense qu'on peut dire qu'il a plus de problèmes que les autres gammes et touchent beaucoup plus de monde! Mais il ne faut pas oublier que cette machine a été conçu assez rapidement (précipitamment?) pour être présenter à la MacWorld. Il suffit de voir le temps qu'il a fallu à Apple pour sortir le 17".


 Les début du MBP ressemblent malheureusement de plus en plus à ceux du iMac G5.



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux processeurs Intel semblent très performant pour un minimum de bruit  Enfin c'est ce qui se dit...


 Depuis qu'Intel, AMD ou même IBM ont passé le GHz, c'est toujours la même rengaine. :sleep: Au final, ça fait du bruit...


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

Je pense pas que le bruit me dérangerait super fort. Enfin, j'aimerais autant qu'il soit silencieux, mais j'ai un peu l'habitude avec le mien! Ce qui m'ennuierait plus ce serait un gros défaut dû aux modèles, genre écran qui s'éteint tout seul, blocage du programme, problèmes de batteries, etc...
Surtout que personne dans mon entourage n'a de macs, donc je ne pourrait plus demander des coups de main pour réparation en dehors du SAV...:hein:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

Si tu es sur Paris , des étudiants qui ont des macs pourront t'aider


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sur Paris , des étudiants qui ont des macs pourront t'aider


 

Hélas, non...Je suis en Belgique (Liège)!! 
Mais bon, je connais des personnes via le forum de mon université (je ne les connais pas très bien donc...) qui à mon avis pourront peut-être m'aider. Ils font partie des gens qui m'ont conseillé de switcher, donc...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, non...Je suis en Belgique (Liège)!!
> Mais bon, je connais des personnes via le forum de mon université (je ne les connais pas très bien donc...) qui à mon avis pourront peut-être m'aider. Ils font partie des gens qui m'ont conseillé de switcher, donc...




Je crois qu'il y a des Liègois par ici   . Au mieux , vas au différentes AES belges


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il y a des Liègois par ici  . Au mieux , vas au différentes AES belges


 
J'espère quand-même ne pas avoir trop de problèmes d'entrée de jeu!!  On verra bien... Au pire je peux toujours demander de conseil via ce forum! J'en reviens pas de l'entraide qui règne ici!! Vraiment chouette!


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> J'espère quand-même ne pas avoir trop de problèmes d'entrée de jeu!!  On verra bien... Au pire je peux toujours demander de conseil via ce forum! J'en reviens pas de l'entraide qui règne ici!! Vraiment chouette!




Bien , tu aimerai les AES


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien , tu aimerai les *AES*


 
Mais c'est quoi ca???


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ca???


C'est comme meetic, mais avec des pommes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est quoi ca???


A ne surtout pas confondre avec les *ÆS*...


----------



## manustyle (3 Mai 2006)

Y aura-t-il un ibook avec une résolution supérieure a 1024x768 ?

A quel prix minimum pourrat-on espérer avoir un new ibouk ?

Les new ibook seront-ils Duo Core ?

a+


----------



## Dr_cube (3 Mai 2006)

> Posté par *emy648*
> _En général je fais super attention à mes affaires... Mais ça n'empeche qu'un jour, mon chien lors d'une course effreinée s'est pris les pattes dans le cable de mon chargeur...:hein:  Vous imaginez la suite... vol plané de l'ordi etc! mais fonctionne tjs parfaitement!!  (*Toshiba, Toshiba*). Enfin, soit, c'était une petite digression au sujet!!_



<début de hors-sujet/coup de gueule>

Alors là je suis scandalisé ! Jamais, vous entendez, jamais, je ne laisserai l'image de marque de Toshiba être dorée de la sorte ! Mon portable Toshiba Sattelite est une merde ! Je l'ai acheté il y a deux ans et demi... Dès le début, la lecture des DVD était presque impossible à cause des saccades. Au bout de six mois, le ventillateur faisait déjà un bruit d'avion au décollage. A un peu plus d'un an, il s'est arrêté, mettant l'ordinateur en surchauffe, l'obligeant à s'arrêter intenpestivement. Après un bon nettoyage, il est finalement repartit, sans laisser son bruit d'avion dans la battaille. A moins de deux ans et demi, l'écran est sciselé par des bandes blanches inquiétantes et par des tremblement de vieillards. Une semaine plus tard la matrice me lache, plus d'image (plus de rétro-éclairage plutôt). L'ordinateur est foutu, ou presque. Un écran externe rend désormais mon ordinateur portable plus imposant qu'un ordinateur fixe. 
Depuis un an, le lecteur de DVD ne marche plus. La gravure de CD ne fonctionne plus. Seul le lecteur de CD fonctionne quand il le veut bien. 
Depuis une semaine, l'ordinateur s'etteint intempestivement, sans aucune raison apparente, comme si l'alimentation électrique était coupée. 
Je n'ai pourtant transporté mon portable que trois ou quatre fois, en prenant le plus de précautions possibles, et il a toujours été bien traité. 
Bref, cet ordinateur portable est une merde, et je suis très triste d'avoir investit 1300 dans un Toshiba. Je ne veux surtout pas généraliser, mais je pense quand même que ce trop grand nombre de problèmes ne peut pas être le fruit de ma malchance légendaire avec le matériel informatique. 

</fin du hors-sujet/coup de gueule>



Bref, après cette deception amoureuse avec mon PC portable, c'est tout naturellement que j'attend avec impatience le nouvel iBook. Mais je commence à avoir peur.. j'ai vraiment besoin d'un ordinateur portable pour juillet/aout. Si l'iBook n'arrive pas en juin, je vais devoir acheter un iBookG4, et là, je serai assez triste de voir débarquer la nouvelle version deux jours après. Ce qui me fait peur, c'est pas vraiment les nouvelles fonctionnalités du MacBook, mais bien plutôt la compatibilité future avec les logiciels.


----------



## Thane (3 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me fait peur, c'est pas vraiment les nouvelles fonctionnalités du MacBook, mais bien plutôt la compatibilité future avec les logiciels.



Beaucoup de logiciels sont déjà en universal binaries et d'ici juillet encore plus. Après il y a rosetta qui fait fonctionner la plupart des logiciels power pc.


----------



## newton loves apple (3 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> <début de hors-sujet/coup de gueule>
> 
> Alors là je suis scandalisé ! Jamais, vous entendez, jamais, je ne laisserai l'image de marque de Toshiba être dorée de la sorte ! Mon portable Toshiba Sattelite est une merde ! Je l'ai acheté il y a deux ans et demi... Dès le début, la lecture des DVD était presque impossible à cause des saccades. Au bout de six mois, le ventillateur faisait déjà un bruit d'avion au décollage. A un peu plus d'un an, il s'est arrêté, mettant l'ordinateur en surchauffe, l'obligeant à s'arrêter intenpestivement. Après un bon nettoyage, il est finalement repartit, sans laisser son bruit d'avion dans la battaille. A moins de deux ans et demi, l'écran est sciselé par des bandes blanches inquiétantes et par des tremblement de vieillards. Une semaine plus tard la matrice me lache, plus d'image (plus de rétro-éclairage plutôt). L'ordinateur est foutu, ou presque. Un écran externe rend désormais mon ordinateur portable plus imposant qu'un ordinateur fixe.
> Depuis un an, le lecteur de DVD ne marche plus. La gravure de CD ne fonctionne plus. Seul le lecteur de CD fonctionne quand il le veut bien.
> ...



J'ai eu à peu près les mêmes mésaventures avec mon toshiba (bruit de marteau piqueur, surchauffe... quelques mois apres la fin de la garantie ) 

Apparemment il y a une différence très nette entre leurs gammes pros et les portable "grand public" à ce niveau là...

'Fin bon, m'en fous maintenant... à switch + 6 mois, c'est toujours le bonheur intégral


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> <début de hors-sujet/coup de gueule>
> 
> Alors là je suis scandalisé ! Jamais, vous entendez, jamais, je ne laisserai l'image de marque de Toshiba être dorée de la sorte ! Mon portable Toshiba Sattelite est une merde ! Je l'ai acheté il y a deux ans et demi... Dès le début, la lecture des DVD était presque impossible à cause des saccades. Au bout de six mois, le ventillateur faisait déjà un bruit d'avion au décollage. A un peu plus d'un an, il s'est arrêté, mettant l'ordinateur en surchauffe, l'obligeant à s'arrêter intenpestivement. Après un bon nettoyage, il est finalement repartit, sans laisser son bruit d'avion dans la battaille. A moins de deux ans et demi, l'écran est sciselé par des bandes blanches inquiétantes et par des tremblement de vieillards. Une semaine plus tard la matrice me lache, plus d'image (plus de rétro-éclairage plutôt). L'ordinateur est foutu, ou presque. Un écran externe rend désormais mon ordinateur portable plus imposant qu'un ordinateur fixe.
> Depuis un an, le lecteur de DVD ne marche plus. La gravure de CD ne fonctionne plus. Seul le lecteur de CD fonctionne quand il le veut bien.
> ...


 
--------------------re-digression (promis c'est la dernière!)-----------------------
Ca vouloir t'ennuier je crois que t'as quand même eu une poisse incroyable avec ton Toshiba!! 

Bon alors, déjà je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir doré la marque de Toshiba, juste parce que j'ai dit qu'il avait survécu à une chute violente!! Maintenant faut bien dire une chose, c'est que quand je l'ai vu s'envoler, je me suis quand même dit un quart de seconde, merde, il va mourriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir!!! 

De plus, si tu lis mes quelques posts précédent, je crois avoir dit aussi que mon pc faisait un bruit pas possible mais que je m'y était passablement habituée! Pour les surchauffes, et le fait que ton ordi s'éteint de manière intempestive, un petit conseil : un bon coup de compresseur à air dans la bouche de ventilation (je sais, dit comme ça, ça parraît barbarre)!! Tu vas voir, ça va lui faire un bien fou! Un bon gros nuage de poussière va en sortir et tu pourras à nouveau le laisser allumé toute la journée! 

Par contre (je l'ai depuis septembre 2004) je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes de gravure de cd, lecture dvd, ou quoi que ce soit qui cloche à ce niveau là! Donc voilà, faut pas non plus généraliser tout le malheur que t'as eu avec ton ordi, à toute la gamme. J'en suis à mon 2e Toshiba en 5 ou 6 ans, et je n'ai jamais eu le 1/4 de tous tes problèmes!! 
-------------fin digression---------------

Ca n'empêche que j'ai quand même follement envie de changer radicalement pour un ptit apple 
Tiens à ce propos, j'ai une petite question, qui va peut être sembler un peu bête mais bon...ils seront équipés d'un graveur dvd les nouveaux ibooks? Parce que c'est ce qui m'avait un peu dissuadé d'en acheté un en 12"...


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Y aura-t-il un ibook avec une résolution supérieure a 1024x768 ?



Ben si on a du 13,3 pouces panoramiques je suppose...On peux ptet espérer du 800x1300.



			
				manustyle a dit:
			
		

> A quel prix minimum pourrat-on espérer avoir un new ibouk ?



Je dirais 1100 euros pour le premier modèle...mais je en suis pas sur.



			
				manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Les new ibook seront-ils Duo Core ?



A mon avis, comme pour le mini, le premier modèle en Core Solo mais surement une version Core Duo plus chère


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A ne surtout pas confondre avec les *ÆS*...



Ni avec la Maes.


----------



## xao85 (3 Mai 2006)

[Tiens à ce propos, j'ai une petite question, qui va peut être sembler un peu bête mais bon...ils seront équipés d'un graveur dvd les nouveaux ibooks? Parce que c'est ce qui m'avait un peu dissuadé d'en acheté un en 12"...[/quote]

Normalement il est difficilement concevable qu'apple sorte maintenant un ordi sans graveur dvd(ils sont très peu cher) deplus le nbre de logiciel ilife qui lutilise est conséquent ce qui priverait un bon nbre dutilisateur de pvr utiliser tt la ludotèque dapple.


----------



## xao85 (3 Mai 2006)

Par contre ce qui minquiète plus c'est la taille du disque dur???? J'espère au moins 80Go (indispensable de nos jours)


----------



## chounim (3 Mai 2006)

j'suis pas d'accrod, 40 Go me suffirai avec un disque externe, je préfere...et un iMac a coté


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens à ce propos, j'ai une petite question, qui va peut être sembler un peu bête mais bon...ils seront équipés d'un graveur dvd les nouveaux ibooks? Parce que c'est ce qui m'avait un peu dissuadé d'en acheté un en 12"...


 
Normalement il est difficilement concevable qu'apple sorte maintenant un ordi sans graveur dvd(ils sont très peu cher) deplus le nbre de logiciel ilife qui lutilise est conséquent ce qui priverait un bon nbre dutilisateur de pvr utiliser tt la ludotèque dapple.[/QUOTE]

Alors pour le graveur DVD je sais pas...ils en on pas mit dans le modèle entrée de gamme du Mac Mini qui était sencé être LE média center par excellence.
Je ne pense pas que le premier modèle en aura.



			
				xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ce qui minquiète plus c'est la taille du disque dur???? J'espère au moins 80Go (indispensable de nos jours)



Moi jpense que le modèle d'entrée de gamme aura soit 60 soit 80 go...les dd de 2,5" restent encore assez chers...


----------



## chounim (3 Mai 2006)

si le 12" a un graveur dvd, le 15 pouce sera alors bcp moins attrayant, c'est c'qu ont fait pour l'iBook déja, jpense surtout a cette raison moi....


----------



## Max London (3 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> si le 12" a un graveur dvd, le 15 pouce sera alors bcp moins attrayant, c'est c'qu ont fait pour l'iBook déja, jpense surtout a cette raison moi....



C'est vrai...ou alors, pas dans un prmier temps.


----------



## jerem9136 (3 Mai 2006)

je trouve ca quand même bizar que le graveur dvd ne soit pas de série...
ca va déjà bientot devenir "archaique" (je ne sais pas l'orthographe) avec le blue ray... alors bon...
enfin vivement le petit macbook, pas tro chez s'il vous plait apple... avec juste ce qu'il faut..


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Normalement il est difficilement concevable qu'apple sorte maintenant un ordi sans graveur dvd(ils sont très peu cher) deplus le nbre de logiciel ilife qui lutilise est conséquent ce qui priverait un bon nbre dutilisateur de pvr utiliser tt la ludotèque dapple.


 
Alors pour le graveur DVD je sais pas...ils en on pas mit dans le modèle entrée de gamme du Mac Mini qui était sencé être LE média center par excellence.
Je ne pense pas que le premier modèle en aura.



Moi jpense que le modèle d'entrée de gamme aura soit 60 soit 80 go...les dd de 2,5" restent encore assez chers...[/quote]

Personnellement, sans graveur dvd, ça perd un peu de son attrait! C'est quand même quelque chose que je n'ai pas sur mon ordi actuel, et que je recherche si j'en achète un nouveau!! C'est le genre d'option qu'on trouve sur tous les portables actuellement!

Sinon pour le DD, j'aimerais autant un 80go...mais bon à la limite, si ce sont des des plus petits, y a moyen d'augmenter!


----------



## chounim (3 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre d'option qu'on trouve sur tous les portables actuellement!



T'as mis le doigt sur un truc là, ca serai bien de pouvoir choisir, pour le même ordinateur, graveur ou pas, disque gros ou pas, tout ca...sans changer la taille du portable...


----------



## Steph-24 (3 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, comme pour le mini, le premier modèle en Core Solo mais surement une version Core Duo plus chère


Il y a très peu de chance de voir un Core Solo dans un iBook! Je pense qu'Apple a tiré les leçons de son erreur avec le Mac Mini! 
Et puis avec la baisse de prix des processeurs Intel et les nouveaux Merom en Août, quel est l'intérêt de mettre un Core Solo à par avoir une image de matériel bas de gamme. 

Pour le DD, on peut espérer 60Go sur le premier modèle mais j'en doute.

Et pour le graveur DVD, comme pour le Core Solo, est ce qu'Apple a tiré les leçon du Mac Mini?
Par rapport à la concurrence, on graveur DVD devrait être proposer mais rien n'est certain


----------



## emy648 (3 Mai 2006)

chounim a dit:
			
		

> si le 12" a un graveur dvd, le 15 pouce sera alors bcp moins attrayant, c'est c'qu ont fait pour l'iBook déja, jpense surtout a cette raison moi....


 
Je sais pas,... je pensais que c'était parce que le ibook 12" était un plus vieux modèle qu'ils n'avaient pas mis de graveur dvd dessus (il est si petit!:love: ). Enfin je trouverais ça vraiment fort dommage qu'ils ne mettent pas de graveur dvd dessus!:hein:


----------



## nicolasf (3 Mai 2006)

Moi qui pensait, après 15 jours d'absence, trouver pleins d'infos sur le nouvel ibook, eh bien je dois dire que je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat ("vieil" ibook) !


----------



## draz_zes (4 Mai 2006)

moi jen peu plu la patience... g revendu mon ancien powerbook depuis deux mois en esperant reprendre le new macbook mais tjrs rien... 
Vu le prix du Macbook pro et les ptits souci de gauche à droite quon peut lire ici, ca fai peur là...
Esperons vraiment que la config du macbook soit a la hauteur... 
wait & see fin mai???cest sur ça?


----------



## madekan (4 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui pensait, après 15 jours d'absence, trouver pleins d'infos sur le nouvel ibook, eh bien je dois dire que je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat ("vieil" ibook) !



Oui... Pour l'instant!


----------



## HmJ (4 Mai 2006)

draz_zes a dit:
			
		

> wait & see fin mai???cest sur ça?



Ah ah ah !!! Ca se saurait si Gerard Majax y comprenait quelque chose au marketing Apple !


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2006)

A mon avis ils nont plus dautre choix que de le sortir fin mai  ou courant juin sinon lancien ibook va se réveler vraiment trop vieux contre la concurence. 
Pr le disque dur c'est possible que l'entrée de gamme soit à 60Go quand mais je trouverai ça exagérer quand on sait que presque que tt les pc portables ont au moins 80go de disque dur(bon daccord eux ils ont bes oin de place pr stocker des virus) 
Par contre graveur dvd je pense vraiment quil nya aucun souci à se faire, l'Ibook en aura un. (Steve STP ne me contredit pas)


----------



## xao85 (4 Mai 2006)

Dites normalement Léopard sort cet été??? Dc normalement si l'ibook sort maxi fin juin on devrait avoir un réduc sur léopard???(quand mon père a acheté son power book, tiger est sortit juste après et apple a accordé le logiciel bcp moins cher(je sais plus le prix..) a tt ceux qui avaient acheté une machine le mois davant) Dc espérons quil continue...???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Non, Léopard ne sort pas cet été.


----------



## Fondug (4 Mai 2006)

Comment les financiers d'apple ont augmenté la rentabilité de la boite : ils ont supprimé le service "customer prospective" et la cohorte de marketeux chargés de sonder les attentes des clients. A la place, ils balancent des rumeurs, et font des compiles en lisant les forums...

Donc : on est bien d'accord :  1000 euros max, un graveur dvd, un fw 800, une iSight intégrée, un clavier retro éclairé, une vraie CG, 5h d'autonomie... Quoi d'autres ??


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Comment les financiers d'apple ont augmenté la rentabilité de la boite : ils ont supprimé le service "customer prospective" et la cohorte de marketeux chargés de sonder les attentes des clients. A la place, ils balancent des rumeurs, et font des compiles en lisant les forums...
> 
> Donc : on est bien d'accord :  1000 euros max, un graveur dvd, un fw 800, une iSight intégrée, un clavier retro éclairé, une vraie CG, 5h d'autonomie... Quoi d'autres ??



On appell ça un MacBook Pro  
Et c'est 2000 minimum


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

J'atend avec hâte la sortie du nouvel ibook, synonyme du don d'un iBook G4 en ma faveur  (du moins si il fonctionne encore).


----------



## big-nambas (4 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Donc : on est bien d'accord : 1000 euros max, un graveur dvd, un fw 800, une iSight intégrée, un clavier retro éclairé, une vraie CG, 5h d'autonomie... Quoi d'autres ??


 
80 go de dd!!  et je le veux en noir!!


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

big-nambas a dit:
			
		

> 80 go de dd!!  et je le veux en noir!!








Ca te va ?


----------



## big-nambas (4 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Ca te va ?


 
Je vois pas l'Isight. Et je veux aussi les touches en noir! Et qu'elles soient rétro-éclairées! na!


----------



## big-nambas (4 Mai 2006)

Plus sérieusement, vous avez vu que Think Secret revient à la charge aujourd'hui et réaffirme que la macbook sortira bien en mai???


----------



## Fondug (4 Mai 2006)

Le seul truc d'intéressant sur thinksecret, ce sont les commentaires des articles...


----------



## emy648 (4 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Le seul truc d'intéressant sur *thinksecret*, ce sont les commentaires des articles...


 
Excusez une fois de plus mon ignorance, mais qu'est-ce??:mouais: 
C'est fiable?


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Excusez une fois de plus mon ignorance, mais qu'est-ce??:mouais:


Un site de rumeur.



			
				emy648 a dit:
			
		

> C'est fiable?


À une époque, oui...

@+
iota


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Vu ce qu'a dit Fondug, j'en doute


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mai 2006)

Ben moi j'attends toujours pour faire péter les dollars pour un MacBook 13,3", qu'est-y foutes à Cupertino ? :sleep:


----------



## Max London (4 Mai 2006)

Aah hé bien...ils le fignolent je suppose 

Lis donc Aristote pour patienter


----------



## houlala63 (4 Mai 2006)

Exactement,c'est ce que je pense aussi.
Ils le fignolent,vu comment certains ont eus des problemes avec leurs MBP
le MB doit etre IRREPROCHABLE


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

D'autant que les volumes seront bien plus importants pour un MacBook grand public : s'il y a un problème de malfaçon, cela peut coûter fort cher.


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Aah hé bien...ils le fignolent je suppose
> 
> Lis donc Aristote pour patienter




je passe en salle d'attente donc


----------



## Giam_ (4 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que les volumes seront bien plus importants pour un MacBook grand public : s'il y a un problème de malfaçon, cela peut coûter fort cher.




C'est pour ma miss (buse en la matière) - pas trop de temps à passer dans le dépannage moi   donc faut que ça marche quitte à piaffer d'impatiente pendant encore trois mois...


----------



## naas (4 Mai 2006)

tu peux piaffer certains "piaffent" depuis un an 
m'enfin la c'est bon ça devrait arriver bientôt
n'empeche le principe de faire qu'un seul 13 pouces c'est bien pour les references en moins les pieces detachées et tout le toutim mais pour l'ultra portabilité c'est moins bon :mouais:


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2006)

S'il est très fin ...


----------



## olaye (5 Mai 2006)

je m'voyais déjà
avec un macbook
à attendre la sortie
de mac OsX-5
pour tout faire tourner
nativement sous OsX
jeux PC, logiciels non optimisés
(adobe attend que les mac fassent tourner les logiciels PC, le portage à +18 mois, ça veut dire JAMAIS ils ne feront un photoshop exprès pour les quelques PPC qui restent)

j'avais presque même les sous
et puis paf, pour le même prix je dois réparer la caisse : embrayage mort.
adieu petit mac avec du intel dedans


----------



## chounim (5 Mai 2006)

il sera sorti avant le 21/05/06...j'ai recu un bon d'achat de 35&#8364;...c'est un signe qui trompe pas ca...hein? si...allez...svp....c'est un signe...bon, ok.




> et puis paf, pour le même prix je dois réparer la caisse


Question de priorité.... >:/


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche le principe de faire qu'un seul 13 pouces c'est bien pour les references en moins les pieces detachées et tout le toutim mais pour l'ultra portabilité c'est moins bon :mouais:


Un 13,3" panoramique n'est pas plus encombrant qu'un 12" 4/3 comme l'actuel iBook.


----------



## duracel (5 Mai 2006)

Pour la portabilité, il faut voir le poids aussi.
L'ordi qu'on let dans un sac et qu'on oublie car il est léger, c'est un portable.
Ensuite, je ne pense pas qu'une différence d'une poignée de centimètre carré change beaucoup de choses. Et la différence de surface entre un 12 4/3 et un 13 panoramique, c'est pas la mer à boire.


----------



## Giam_ (5 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu peux piaffer certains "piaffent" depuis un an
> m'enfin la c'est bon ça devrait arriver bientôt
> n'empeche le principe de faire qu'un seul 13 pouces c'est bien pour les references en moins les pieces detachées et tout le toutim mais pour l'ultra portabilité c'est moins bon :mouais:



J'ai vu une copie du i'Book 12" en PC la semaine dernière (un mec dans le métro), blanc (, quelques autocollants) et plus fin, moins enveloppé - bref : plus light et très sympa (par contre l'écran brillant était minable). 
Je pense (ou je veux :rose: ) qu&#8217;il est tant que ça évolue vers plus de finesse. Les MacBookPro ont très bien évolué en ce sens. Pour ce qui est du format 13,3": ça rentre dans un sac basique et léger je pense, contrairement au 15" :hein:

Les coques polymères ont-elles évoluées sur i'Pod ? à savoir si le prochain MacBook (ou remplaçant de l'iBook) sera moins fragile de ce coté là.


----------



## madekan (5 Mai 2006)

mardi???:love::love::love:


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> mardi???:love::love::love:



Les rumeurs se font très insistantes. J'espère vraiment que c'est la bonne cette fois


----------



## ebensatis (5 Mai 2006)

le macbook sera sans doute une machine a switcher encore davantage que l'imac, aussi, j'aurais tendance a penser qu'apple va vraiment le soigné.

Je ne sais pas si de spronostic ont déja ete réalisé sur sa config. Bien sur on aura droit à la webcam intégrée la telecommande FR, mais le proc par ex ... ca peut etre koi a votre avi ... et combien de RAM en standard ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Mai 2006)

512 Mo de ram . On aura Front Row et cam


----------



## belzebuth (5 Mai 2006)

512, pas moins, pas plus..


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

Voila ce que AppleInsider prévoit d'après des sources sures:

- Tous les modèles équipés de Core Duo
- Un loquet de fermeture magnétique (comme les premiers iBooks il me semble)
- iSight
- MagSafe
- Apple Remote, FrontRow, PhotoBooth
- Le nom devrait être "MacBook"
- Modèle 13,3" remplaçant le 12" et le 14"

ET enfin, il y a une possibilité d'évènement pour mardi prochain mais c'est moins sur d'après Apple Insider

Si ça se confirme au niveau de la configuration, c'est du tout bon. Seules inconnues, le graveur DVD ou CD et le chip graphique.

Enfin maintenant on espère vraiment pour mardi prochain


----------



## ebensatis (5 Mai 2006)

un peu court quand meme pour dire si c'est tout bon .
Manque la vitesse du proc, la taille du DD, l'autonomie (je me fait pas trop de souci) et le design !! nouveau ou pas ??


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> un peu court quand meme pour dire si c'est tout bon .
> Manque la vitesse du proc, la taille du DD, l'autonomie (je me fait pas trop de souci) et le design !! nouveau ou pas ??



La vitesse du proc, c'est pas difficile: ce sera 1.66Ghz puisque il n'y a pas plus bas et que le MacBook Pro est en 1.83Ghz (on aura peut-être le droit à un proc LV, Low Voltage)
Et pour le design, oui il est nouveau c'est marqué dans l'article, il serait beacoup plus fin.
Pour le DD, pas d'infos, mais ce sera certainement 40Go ou 60Go pour l'entrée de gamme.
Et l'autonomie, on verra....


----------



## oZen (5 Mai 2006)

Manque aussi surtout le chip graphique.


----------



## iota (5 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> La vitesse du proc, c'est pas difficile: ce sera 1.66Ghz puisque il n'y a pas plus bas


Je ne serais pas si sûr que toi...
Apple a bien réussi à nous dénicher un Core Solo 1,5GHz non référencé par intel 

@+
iota


----------



## jerem9136 (5 Mai 2006)

je pense vraiment que le chip graphique va être bas de gamme
il faut justifier l'écart avec les macbook pro...

enfin qui vivra verra...
on peut aussi dire qui verra revivra


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Mai 2006)

Et alors ? C un ordi pas une console de jeux


----------



## jerem9136 (5 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? C un ordi pas une console de jeux



oui c'est clair qu'avec un mac on ne joue pas...


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? C un ordi pas une console de jeux



C'est vrai! Mais ce qui me pose problème n'est pas la "puissance" du GMA 900 ou 950 mais le fait que sa mémoire soit partagée.
En "puissance", il est, dans le cas du Mac Mini, plus puissant que le chip ATI 9200 qui équipait les Mac Mini G4. Donc sur ce point ce n'est pas un problème.
Mais si le MacBook se voit équiper d'un GMA 950, alors il faudra penser au giga de RAM très rapidement.


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est clair qu'avec un mac on ne joue pas...


Ah bon? Même avec un Mac sous Windows XP?


----------



## emy648 (5 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? C un ordi pas une console de jeux


 
oui mais bon... je suppose que si mon portable vieux de 2ans supporte les sims, le nouveau macbook devrait pouvoir le faire aussi? non? 

Enfin de toute façon je suis pas une grande joueuse...


----------



## Steph-24 (5 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais bon... je suppose que si mon portable vieux de 2ans supporte les sims, le nouveau macbook devrait pouvoir le faire aussi? non?
> 
> Enfin de toute façon je suis pas une grande joueuse...



Je ne pense pas que le but du MacBook soit de pouvoir jouer aux derniers jeux gourmants en puissance. Les Sims passeront certainement  mais si on veut avant tout jouer, on achète pas un MacBook


----------



## emy648 (5 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que le but du MacBook soit de pouvoir jouer aux derniers jeux gourmants en puissance. Les Sims passeront certainement  mais si on veut avant tout jouer, on achète pas un MacBook


 
Oh non ce n'est certainement pas mon but premier (je n'ai jms vmt qu'accroché pour les sims, et myst, mais myst ça remonte à des années!!!), mais bon si c'est possible c'est un plus! Mais en general la plupart des portables ne sont de toute façon pas fait pour les jeux! Je compte principalement l'utiliser pour aller sur internet, regarder des films, stocker et retoucher mes photos, films, lecture et gravure dvd, musique, et puis quand même aussi pour l'unif accessoirement : donc traitement de texte etc... enfin ça reste principalement une utilisation multimedia!


----------



## jerem9136 (6 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? Même avec un Mac sous Windows XP?



non mais c'était en rapport avec la personne qui dit que c'est pas une console de jeux
je trouve déjà que mac est en retard niveau jeu alors il faudrait qu'ils poussent un peu plus pour les graphiques

et en passant il y a quand même des jeux qui sortent sur mac


----------



## draz_zes (6 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Les rumeurs se font très insistantes. J'espère vraiment que c'est la bonne cette fois




trop de rumeurs...
jai eu ma dose cette fois. pfff!
vivement que je vois enfin à koi va ressembler ce fameux macbook.
 Macbook Pro 15 nickel mais le prix ( sans Fw800 ni graveur DL) ça donne pa envie de tout claqué dedans. 
alors je garde espoir que Macbook m'aidera à choisir dans cette nouvelle gamme ( pas cher et qui vaut le coup)


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2006)

draz_zes a dit:
			
		

> trop de rumeurs...
> jai eu ma dose cette fois. pfff!
> vivement que je vois enfin à koi va ressembler ce fameux macbook.
> Macbook Pro 15 nickel mais le prix ( sans Fw800 ni graveur DL) ça donne pa envie de tout claqué dedans.
> alors je garde espoir que Macbook m'aidera à choisir dans cette nouvelle gamme ( pas cher et qui vaut le coup)


 Attends quand même de voir les technologies retenues. 1'000 &#8364;, voire plus, pour un core solo et un GMA, cela pourrait ne valoir le coup que pour Apple. 

Edit : l'iBook était un bon investissement en raison de son processeur G4 (le même que les PB) et de son chip vidéo dédié. Si Apple bride trop son modèle d'entrée de gamme, cette machine se retrouvera en concurence avec les machines d'entrée de gamme Centrino ancienne génération, c'est-à-dire les machines haut de gamme d'il y a 6 mois. Dur, dur, la comparaison avec le marché des PC.


----------



## )Tit( (6 Mai 2006)

Une fois de plus, la boule de cristal de nos confrères de LoopRumors fait parler delle. Non sans rappeler les fameuses pierres de visions de notre ami Gandalf, car du coté du grand oeil surgissent cette fois-ci les remplaçants des iBook, jai nommé les MacBook. Selon la formule consacrée, une source proche des milieux autorisés (etc... ) affirme que certains Apple store auraient reçus quelques palettes de matériel avec écrit en gros dessus : "ne pas ouvrir avant le 9 mai". A voir donc si les "iBalls" de Looprumors sont aussi incontrôlables que les palentirs, en tout cas a voir le nombre de rumeurs qui recommencent à circuler on se croirait presque revenu au bon vieux temps, vous savez, celui ou Apple devait mourir toute les semaines, en conclusion, rendez-vous Mardi... 

source : Macplus
Une rumeur qui court de plus en plus pour mardi hihi!


----------



## nogdra (6 Mai 2006)

J'en connais certains qui, si ces prévisions se trouvaient justifier, pousseront un ouf de soulagement tant l'attente a déjà été très longue. Mais bon, c'est peut être déjà le moment de parler de la prochaine rumeur : ji veux mon iphone (ultra-archi-compatible mac) !!!!


----------



## Imaginus (6 Mai 2006)

draz_zes a dit:
			
		

> trop de rumeurs...
> jai eu ma dose cette fois. pfff!
> vivement que je vois enfin à koi va ressembler ce fameux macbook.
> Macbook Pro 15 nickel mais le prix ( sans Fw800 ni graveur DL) ça donne pa envie de tout claqué dedans.
> alors je garde espoir que Macbook m'aidera à choisir dans cette nouvelle gamme ( pas cher et qui vaut le coup)



C'est vrai que tu as une armada de disque FW800... 
Et puis ce genre de connectique sur un disque de 5400 ou 7200 en 2.5 pouces c'est passablement ridicule. Deja qu'il encaisse pas le FW400 a fond les gamelles...  On va dire que c'est pour la recuperation de donnée pour les professionnels et leurs projets ca sera plus credible... 

Macbook pro 15 est une fantastique machine. Sans doute la meilleure du marché des 15pouces de par son universalité. Quand au 17" ma fois j'attends la sortie du MBP 12 ou 13" pour faire mon choix definitif c'est dire.


----------



## fl0rent (6 Mai 2006)

Il commence à se faire long ce fil.
J'aimerai que steve comprenne que c'est pénible de lire 33 pages qui annoncent l'arrivée hypothétique d'un ibook.
Car je ne sais pas vous, mais plus on attends plus on est critique.
Surtout dans ce genre de forum.
Alors pour mon bien mental, messieurs de chez Apple annoncez moi, l'arrivée d'un ibook à moins de 1000&#8364; au top!!!!!!!!


----------



## emy648 (6 Mai 2006)

itcha a dit:
			
		

> Il commence à se faire long ce fil.
> J'aimerai que steve comprenne que c'est pénible de lire 33 pages qui annoncent l'arrivée hypothétique d'un ibook.
> Car je ne sais pas vous, mais plus on attends plus on est critique.
> Surtout dans ce genre de forum.
> Alors pour mon bien mental, messieurs de chez Apple annoncez moi, l'arrivée d'un ibook à moins de 1000 au top!!!!!!!!


 
Moins de 1000 euros, ça m'étonnerait! Enfin je demande pas mieux... mais tant qu'à faire, je préfère mettre 100 ou 200 euros de plus pour une bonne machine! 
S'ils pouvaient combiner la qualité avec un prix démocratique ce serait la fête!!!


----------



## rhodmac (6 Mai 2006)

on sera fixé dans moins de 72h, je crois que je vais tenir 

m'enfin c'est vrai que si une photo de ces fameux cartons arrivait avant lundi soir, 
je serais plus tranquille


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu as une armada de disque FW800...
> Et puis ce genre de connectique sur un disque de 5400 ou 7200 en 2.5 pouces c'est passablement ridicule. Deja qu'il encaisse pas le FW400 a fond les gamelles...  On va dire que c'est pour la recuperation de donnée pour les professionnels et leurs projets ca sera plus credible...


 En informatique, une interface trop puissante n'existe pas, tôt ou tard, elle deviendra un goulot d'étranglement. Alors, franchement au prix du 15", je comprends que certains râlent un peu.



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Macbook pro 15 est une fantastique machine. Sans doute la meilleure du marché des 15pouces de par son universalité. Quand au 17" ma fois j'attends la sortie du MBP 12 ou 13" pour faire mon choix definitif c'est dire.


 Si tu entends par universalité la capacité à lancer XP et OS X, alors je parlerais plutôt d'exclusivité 

Sinon, je crois qu'en terme de matériaux, la Pomme gagnerait à utiliser d'autres aliages, voire certaines fibres plus contemporaines (carbone, par exemple) ; Sony n'hésite pas à déployer des solutions originales pour ses châssis de Core Duo, Lenovo avait repris le magnésium employé par IBM. Apple en son temps l'avait bien compris : Titanium, Aluminium... Alors avec de tels prix, il pourrait à nouveau nous faire rêver avec des solutions design et surtout plus solides que l'alu. Et pourquoi pas, revenir aussi aux trappes sous l'appareil (comme dans les années 90), histoire de pouvoir changer facilement son disque dur, première victime des transports inhérents aux portables.

Ces quelques remarques n'enlèvent rien à cette fantastique machine. Simplement, je crois qu'il faut savoir raison garder. 


Pour ma part, j'attends aussi de pied ferme le premier petit format d'Apple. Il faudra qu'il soit convaincant. Si tel n'est pas le cas, aucune chance que je me lance dans une révision A.


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2006)

quelle est la capacité de dissipation des fibres carbones/métal ?


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quelle est la capacité de dissipation des fibres carbones/métal ?


 Je continue de croire que c'est un faux problème. N'importe quel assembleur parvient à faire entrer un Core Duo dans un châssis plastique, sans risque de casse pour l'électronique. L'iBook 12" est plus silencieux que le PB 12" alors qu'il emploie du polycarbonate... Non, l'aluminium en 2006 ressemble plutôt à une panne d'inspiration et reste problématique en cas de PETITS chocs. Je me rappelle aussi que plusieurs utilisateurs se plaignaient de déformations du châssis... Par contre, cela reste une matière extrêmement flateuse à l'oeil.

De toute manière, le MacBook est le successeur de l'iBook, pas de risque d'aluminium...


----------



## naas (6 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je continue de croire que c'est un faux problème...


un peu de lecture


----------



## Tox (6 Mai 2006)

Loin de moi de vouloir douter des qualités intrinsèques de l'alu (je suis bricoleur dans l'âme), je dis simplement que l'alu présente autant de défauts que de qualités pour le CHASSIS et les COQUES d'un portable (solidité, déformation et chaleur du boîtier notamment), que plusieurs constructeurs ont trouvé d'autres solutions moins vulnérables que l'alu (la fibre de carbone est bien plus rigide par exemple) et que la Pomme devrait commencer à se remuer un peu ! Pourquoi ne pas imaginer un boîtier aliant l'aluminium à d'autres matériaux plus adéquats pour "enrober" les composants d'un portable ?

Edit : j'ai pris un iBook 12" et non un PB, pour trois raisons. Dans l'ordre : différence de prix injustifiée depuis 2004 ; polycarbonate plus résistant sur les petits chocs inévitables si on emploie son portable en tant qu'outil transporté tous les jours dans des conditions pas toujours faciles ; repose-poignets bien moins chaud au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation intensive.


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi de vouloir douter des qualités intrinsèques de l'alu (je suis bricoleur dans l'âme), je dis simplement que l'alu présente autant de défauts que de qualités pour le CHASSIS et les COQUES d'un portable (solidité, déformation et chaleur du boîtier notamment), que plusieurs constructeurs ont trouvé d'autres solutions moins vulnérables que l'alu (la fibre de carbone est bien plus rigide par exemple) et que la Pomme devrait commencer à se remuer un peu ! Pourquoi ne pas imaginer un boîtier aliant l'aluminium à d'autres matériaux plus adéquats pour "enrober" les composants d'un portable ?
> 
> Edit : j'ai pris un iBook 12" et non un PB, pour trois raisons. Dans l'ordre : différence de prix injustifiée depuis 2004 ; polycarbonate plus résistant sur les petits chocs inévitables si on emploie son portable en tant qu'outil transporté tous les jours dans des conditions pas toujours faciles ; repose-poignets bien moins chaud au bout de quelques heures d'utilisation intensive.




J'ai pensé les mêmes choses que toi ...
et j'ai fait le même choix

mais je veux un modem interne dans le macbook!


----------



## Tox (7 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé les mêmes choses que toi ...
> et j'ai fait le même choix
> 
> mais je veux un modem interne dans le macbook!


Effectivement, un notebook sans modem interne limite certaines possibilités d'emploi... Vu le prix d'un tel périphérique, c'est un choix étrange et très contraignant pour un matériel pro.


----------



## palm snipe (7 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> on sera fixé dans moins de 72h, je crois que je vais tenir
> 
> m'enfin c'est vrai que si une photo de ces fameux cartons arrivait avant lundi soir,
> je serais plus tranquille


moi aussi. Il me tarde d'acheter mon premier ordinateur portable. Sous mac en plus!


----------



## CBi (7 Mai 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, un notebook sans modem interne limite certaines possibilités d'emploi... Vu le prix d'un tel périphérique, c'est un choix étrange et très contraignant pour un matériel pro.



Ceci dit, à l'usage avec mon portable actuel (malheureusement pas un Apple !)  communications au bureau par cable Ethernet, dans mes déplacements professionnels aux USA/Canada/Asie systématiquement par Wifi ou cable Ethernet, au Japon par carte téléphonique cellulaire _au format d'une compact flash_,... Il n'y a guère que quand je suis en vacances _chez ma grand-mère_ que j'utilise la prise modem  

Alors pourquoi pas un modem externe ?

En fait dans mon cas, je souhaiterais aussi que le lecteur de DVD soit externe (comme sur mon portable Sharp actuel) = avantage de poids (portable de moins de 1kg), d'épaisseur (moins de 1cm) et d'évolutivité (toujours le lecteur le plus à la pointe)...
Tant qu'à faire un "petit" portable. autant le faire le plus portable possible  
Mais bon, c'est vrai que tous ces fils, ça s'éloignerait de la philosophie Macintosh :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mai 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, c'est vrai que tous ces fils, ça s'éloignerait de la philosophie Macintosh :rateau:


des fils et des boites a trimballer .. taratata , je ne veux pas de ça .. pourvu que macbook échappe à cela .. les sony vaio ont le modem interne.. 
je veux bien que apple soit precurseur ...faut pas lancer une mode de ce genre, c'est bof bof bof


----------



## Paradise (7 Mai 2006)

et bien voilà les sites de rumeurs arretent pas c'est dingue, il y a pas un dingue d'apple store qui a vendu l'info??


----------



## HmJ (7 Mai 2006)

Moi j'y crois a fond. L'idee qu'il devait etre pret pour les 30 ans, alors qu'il n'y a strictement rien eu, ca me semble serieux (bon, on est dans les rumeurs quand meme ici non ?  )

Par contre, maintenant, il devrait peut-etre etre au point. Enfin, comme le MBP quoi :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (7 Mai 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, maintenant, il devrait peut-etre etre au point. Enfin, comme le MBP quoi :love:  :love:  :love:



Je pense qu'Apple a pris son temps pour sortir un MacBook qui sera fiable et au point. Le MacBook Pro a tout de même été fait dans l'urgence j'ai l'impression, étant donné les différents problèmes auquels il est confronté.
En tout cas, on peut espérer qu'il soit plus au point que le MacBook Pro lors de sa sortie.
Et a n'en pas douté, Apple a du également revoir le design général de la machine. AppleInsider l'annonce très fin . J'attends de voir....


----------



## Tox (7 Mai 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, à l'usage avec mon portable actuel (malheureusement pas un Apple !)  communications au bureau par cable Ethernet, dans mes déplacements professionnels aux USA/Canada/Asie systématiquement par Wifi ou cable Ethernet, au Japon par carte téléphonique cellulaire _au format d'une compact flash_,... Il n'y a guère que quand je suis en vacances _chez ma grand-mère_ que j'utilise la prise modem
> 
> Alors pourquoi pas un modem externe ?


 Dans mon cas, le modem interne est intéressant, car je ne sais jamais quand et où je vais l'utiliser. Un exemple : sur un lieu avec un réseau à très large bande, l'accès à certains sites de messagerie étaient interdits. Un collaborateur devait récupérer une info urgente sur son e-mail privé. Et bien, je n'ai eu qu'à connecter mon iBook par le modem interne. Où que l'on se déplace, on trouvera encore longtemps le fil de cuivre des réseaux analogiques et puis un modem permet de gérer les fax.


			
				CBi a dit:
			
		

> En fait dans mon cas, je souhaiterais aussi que le lecteur de DVD soit externe (comme sur mon portable Sharp actuel) = avantage de poids (portable de moins de 1kg), d'épaisseur (moins de 1cm) et d'évolutivité (toujours le lecteur le plus à la pointe)...
> Tant qu'à faire un "petit" portable. autant le faire le plus portable possible
> Mais bon, c'est vrai que tous ces fils, ça s'éloignerait de la philosophie Macintosh :rateau:


 Une autre raison qui m'a poussé vers l'iBook en 2004, le lecteur de dvd intégré. En fait, je lorgnais du côté d'IBM avec les X31 et X40. Mais après réflexion, je trouvais qu'en déplacement, il était bien utile de pouvoir accèder aux données d'un support optique, sans aucune manipulation hardware... Et je continue de croire qu'il vaut mieux une machine entre 1.5 et 2 kg tout intégrée qu'une machine un peu bâtarde entre 800 grammes et 1.5 kg. L'encombrement, au final, y gagne énormément. Chez moi, j'ai juste prévu une place avec un HD externe 3.5, un HD externe 2.5 et un graveur à la pointe, le tout en firewire.
A mon sens, le seul défaut des lecteurs optiques intégrés est le risque accru de pannes.


----------



## emy648 (7 Mai 2006)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, à l'usage avec mon portable actuel (malheureusement pas un Apple !) communications au bureau par cable Ethernet, dans mes déplacements professionnels aux USA/Canada/Asie systématiquement par Wifi ou cable Ethernet, au Japon par carte téléphonique cellulaire _au format d'une compact flash_,... Il n'y a guère que quand je suis en vacances _chez ma grand-mère_ que j'utilise la prise modem
> 
> Alors pourquoi pas un modem externe ?
> 
> ...


 

mon dieu non!!!  Si on doit commencer à mettre tout en externe, ce ne sera vraiment plus pratique du tout, je ne sais jamais ce que je vais utiliser, ni quand!! Un "portable" oui, mais pour autant qu'il reste encore quelque chose à "transporter" (une boite vide ne m'intéresse pas du tout)! :hein:


----------



## belzebuth (7 Mai 2006)

bah le mac mini est le portable idéal... tout externe, évolutif, etc...

Le pied quoi!!!


----------



## twk (7 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> bah le mac mini est le portable idéal... tout externe, évolutif, etc...
> 
> Le pied quoi!!!



Moué le mac mini n'est pas a proprement parler un portable quand même  Il n'a de portable que le poids


----------



## rhodmac (7 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Moué le mac mini n'est pas a proprement parler un portable quand même  Il n'a de portable que le poids



je crois que ct de l'huour (le post de twk) , à lire au second degré


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

J'ai lu je crois il y a quelques années que Steve voulait l'iBook noir, quelqu'un en a entendu parlé ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2006)

patience est mére de vertu...


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Mai 2006)

encore une journée de patience ...


----------



## houlala63 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu je crois il y a quelques années que Steve voulait l'iBook noir, quelqu'un en a entendu parlé ?



Moi,j'y crois a fond a un macbook noir !
(avec le clavier et le trackpad noir)   

Mais comme c'est une vielle rumeur qui est relancé tous les 4 matins,j'y prête plus attention ...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Moi,j'y crois a fond a un macbook noir !
> (avec le clavier et le trackpad noir)
> 
> Mais comme c'est une vielle rumeur qui est relancé tous les 4 matins,j'y prête plus attention ...



On m'a effectivement dit qu'il y avait des MacBook noir, mais ces sources là sont vraiment pas fiables, pas aussi fiables que celles qui m'ont dit que le MacBook arriverait mardi, alors concernant un MacBook noir, s'il arrive je le prend, mais je suis pas persuadé...


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Moi j'aimerai bien qu'il arrive mardi ce petit laptop mais ça fait déjà plus d'un mois qu'il doit sortir toute les semaines alors j'y crois plus trop... Je me dit que c'est encore une rumeur de plus et que mardi il n'y aura rien. Et puis il le sortirait sans évenement? Pas d'expo rien du tout. Même pas une petite conférence de  presse de prévu??:mouais: 
Genre on sort un ibook que tout le monde attend depuis novembre dernier et puis c'est tout on retourne se coucher parce que c'était du boulot tout ça...
De toute façon faudra que j'attende pour me l'offrir alors ch'uis pas pressé.
M'enfin quand j'imagine la bestiole en noir...:rateau: :love:


----------



## nicolasf (8 Mai 2006)

Oui, je ne voudrais pas paraître pessimiste mais je trouve cela très étrange de ne pas prévoir quoi que ce soit pour présenter cet ordi. Je crains que ce soit un jour plus quelque temps que les impatients vont devoir attendre...


----------



## rhodmac (8 Mai 2006)

noir ou blanc, je m'en fou mais je veux qu'il sorte demain..................... :sleep:


----------



## palm snipe (8 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> encore une journée de patience ...


c'est long d'attendre.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je ne voudrais pas paraître pessimiste mais je trouve cela très étrange de ne pas prévoir quoi que ce soit pour présenter cet ordi. Je crains que ce soit un jour plus quelque temps que les impatients vont devoir attendre...


Ou alors, autre explication :

J'ai constaté que toutes les Keynotes que j'ai pu voir comportaient la présentation de plusieurs nouveaux produits ou fonctionnalités (1 ou 2 principaux + 1 ou 2 sujets secondaires).

Peut-être qu'Apple est pressée de sortir le MacBook mais qu'elle n'a aucun autre nouveau produit à présenter dans l'immédiat, donc, ça "ne vaut pas le coup" de faire une Keynote...  Imaginez Steve : "bon, ben, voilà le MacBook, il est en noir ou en blanc, il est léger, etc. Bon, ben voilà, à part ça, rien d'autre, au revoir..."  
D'où l'hypothèse qu'Apple puisse sortir le MacBook hors Keynote.  

_(je me rassure comme je peux)_


----------



## nicolasf (8 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> _(je me rassure comme je peux)_



Oh mais tu fais bien ! 

Je trouve ça bizarre aussi que pour un produit si attendu, rien ne soit prévu. Mais bon, peut-être que les sites Apple seront fermés demain, le temps de la mise à jour...


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> noir ou blanc, je m'en fou mais je veux qu'il sorte demain..................... :sleep:


 

moi j'aimerais autant en blanc ... J'ai déjà l'habitude du noir sur le mien(PC ), j'ai envie de changement!! Mais alors si j'ai bien compris, la coque sera dans la même matière que celle des ibooks actuels? Je sais pas pourquoi, je l'imaginais en alu (je crois que c'est parce que à la base je voulais acheter un powerbook, du coup je suis restée avec l'image de l'alu)... Mais bon, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum, l'alu est moins bien ( chauffe, déformation de la coque, petits coups, griffes etc)... Enfin ça m'est un peu égal! Mais je me réjouis qu'il arrive en tout cas ce petit Macbook!


----------



## MacEnro (8 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je ne voudrais pas paraître pessimiste mais je trouve cela très étrange de ne pas prévoir quoi que ce soit pour présenter cet ordi. Je crains que ce soit un jour plus quelque temps que les impatients vont devoir attendre...


 
Et cette invitation ??


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

arg 
pitié! dites moi que c'est pas un fake!!!!
ou tu as trouvé cette invitation? 

sinon moi perso je m'en fous qu'il soit dispo en noir l'iBook, enfin le MacBook! 
si c'est pour avoir un ordi qui ressemble a un PC, qui prend la poussiere, et qui se raye aussi facilement qu'un ipod... bof bof...
et de toute façon l'identité d'apple, c'est le blanc!!


----------



## touna (8 Mai 2006)

je ne l'avais jamais vu auparavant; t'es sur que c'est pas un fake?


----------



## arcank (8 Mai 2006)

Moi je dis fake, deux jours avant c'est louche ... 

Sinon, c'est le dos de l'ibook noir :love:

Arcank


----------



## doctor maybe (8 Mai 2006)

j'ai envie de dire fake too!!! car vu null part sur le web!:hein:


----------



## nicolasf (8 Mai 2006)

J'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un fake en effet, sinon l'info aurait été relayée sur Internet et au moins sur le site d'Apple...


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie de dire fake too!!! car vu null part sur le web!:hein:


Exactement! Les invitations sont envoyés 1 semaine avant généralement donc on aurait du la voir sur le web en milieu de semaine et pas la veille de l'évènement.

Peut-être que demain sera tout simplement l'annonce d'un évènement pour la semaine prochaine


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

Pour les couleurs du MacBook, j'en reviens à l'article d'AppleInsider, où l'on parle de "fashionable hues" (avec un "s") ce qui veut dire plusieurs teintes à la mode.
On peut donc penser à deux modèles (noir et blanc, qui sont les deux couleurs à la mode) ou plusieurs couleurs différentes dans le style des premiers iBook.


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

pourvu que ce fake ne confirme pas que ce les signes que nous voyons depuis quelques jours pour une sortie mardi ne sont que de vulgaires rumeurs!  :hein: Allez steve! on est des centaines (du moins sur ce forum a attendre la sortie de cette merveille)
j'en peux plus! je veux voir a quoi il ressemble ce boubouk!!


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Concernant l'invitation elle est apparue vendredi ou samedi mais je pense sincèrement que c'est un fake.

Lorsque lon prend la baguette magique dun logiciel de dessin (i.e. Fireworks), quon lui attribue une tolérance de 0 et que lon clique sur la zone noir de limage, lon observe que la baguette sélectionne toute la zone noir, ce qui signifie que cette image est totalement numérique et non pas une photographie. Ce genre dinvitation nest pas envoyé par email, donc si lon peut voir une image de ce genre, cest quil sagit dune photo. Jen déduis donc (mais je me trompe peut être) que cette image est un fake.

Non ?


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Oui gros fake, la solution est de voir aussi si l'adresse email existe bel et bien. Comme ça tu est fixé (je pense). Non tout ça ça sent mauvais la grosse déception... 
Pour ce qui est des couleurs, je trouve ça bizarre qu'apple se remette à faire ça. Ils ont changés leur image. Lorsqu'ils fournissaient des ordi de couleurs, ils jouaient sur le côté familial, toute la famille peut s'en servir, c'est rigolo un mac, c'est plus fun qu'un pc. Maintenant, leurs designs fait plus penser à une boîte qui a réussi (merci l'ipod) et qui s'adresse à une clientèle spécifique, le design est épuré et donne un côté avant-gardiste pour pro. Remettre de la couleur serait un retour en arrière. Que le macbook soit noir ou blanc, oui puisque l'ipod prend ces couleurs et que ppour réussir à attirer des gens, il faut jouer sur la proximité entre les produits, que cela soit clairement défini (l'ibook est une grosse batterie pour ipod). Enfin voilà ce que j'en pense et puis vous allez peut-être crier au blasphème mais moi j'aimais pas trop les couleurs...:rose:


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Oui gros fake, la solution est de voir aussi si l'adresse email existe bel et bien. Comme ça tu est fixé (je pense). Non tout ça ça sent mauvais la grosse déception...
> Pour ce qui est des couleurs, je trouve ça bizarre qu'apple se remette à faire ça. Ils ont changés leur image. Lorsqu'ils fournissaient des ordi de couleurs, ils jouaient sur le côté familial, toute la famille peut s'en servir, c'est rigolo un mac, c'est plus fun qu'un pc. Maintenant, leurs designs fait plus penser à une boîte qui a réussi (merci l'ipod) et qui s'adresse à une clientèle spécifique, le design est épuré et donne un côté avant-gardiste pour pro. Remettre de la couleur serait un retour en arrière. Que le macbook soit noir ou blanc, oui puisque l'ipod prend ces couleurs et que ppour réussir à attirer des gens, il faut jouer sur la proximité entre les produits, que cela soit clairement défini (l'ibook est une grosse batterie pour ipod). Enfin voilà ce que j'en pense et puis vous allez peut-être crier au blasphème mais moi j'aimais pas trop les couleurs...:rose:



Je suis entièrement d'accord. De toute façon les couleurs utilisées sur les premiers iBook ne sont plus à la mode aujourd'hui et avaient été difficile à gérer pour Apple.
Il est beaucoup plus logique qu'Apple propose deux modèles (blanc et noir) se rapprochant de l'iPod.


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

personnelement un pti macbook vert pomme, j'adorerais 
mais c'est vrai que ça n'aurait rien a faire ds la gamme actuelle apple étant donné que tous leurs produits sont blancs/noirs/ou en alu! par exemple l'iMac actuel est blanc, alors qu'a l'époque (corrigez moi si je me trompe) il était disponible en plusieurs coloris (assez flashy pour certains).
Donc a mon humble avis: MacBook blanc, c'est certain, noir surement, couleurs flashy (hélas) surement pas! 
Et ce fake me rends assez pessimiste pour une sortie demain du MacBook! ça devient chiant d'attendre comme ça a la fin...


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Alors n'attendez plus et achetez un beau petit laptop de chez sony!!  
Non sérieusement, ce serait pas bon pour apple de sortir un nouveau produit avant les vacances d'été. Ils n'en vendront pas, les gens économisent pour partir en vacances, pas pour acheter un portable qu'ils utiliseront à la rentrée. Surtout qu'intel va bientôt mettre à jour ces procs avec une belle baisse des prix. Par contre, ils peuvent peut-être sortir un nouvel ipod...rolleyes: )
Je pense qu'on peut attendre encore quelques mois. En septembre, on aura le droit à une keynote inoubliable avec le nouveau macbook sensationnel, un nouveau powermac inégalable et un ipod inoubliable. Tout ça gerer par un nouveau système d'exploitation révolutionnaire. 
Ca fait un peu long à attendre mais imaginez le beau moment qu'on va passer par rapport à la dernière keynote où on a vu un dock pour ipod qui fait du bruit (bof, trop cher) et un mac mini un poil décevant (ce n'est que mon avis).
Après je dit tout ça mais j'attend quand même demain avec impatience!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Mai 2006)

L'Apple Store est fermé!!!




héhéhé, allez hop, on va tous à l'AppleStore... décus? 
Quoi, on peut déconner quand même?


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'Apple Store est fermé!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Ce qui veut dire???  Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggg...
éclairez moi!!! :rateau:


----------



## iota (8 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui veut dire???  Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggg...
> éclairez moi!!! :rateau:


Que tu t'es bien faite avoir... 

@+
iota


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'Apple Store est fermé!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Méchant, méchant, méchant!!!


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

moi aussi j'suis tombé dans le panneau


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

La fermeture devrait avoir lieu quand? Si toutefois il y en a une...


----------



## arcank (8 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> L'Apple Store est fermé!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Mode point en l'air, un &#339;il fermé, la bouche de biais]
Sal*ud
[/Mode point en l'air, un &#339;il fermé, la bouche de biais]

Arcank


----------



## ykhalif22 (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> La fermeture devrait avoir lieu quand? Si toutefois il y en a une...


 
Le jour même je pense. Ca va faire la même que le macbook pro 17" qui est sorti recemment... Le site d'apple avait fermé le jour meme et réouvert avec en page de présentation le new MBP


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Si le Macbook arrive vraiment, ça serait tout le site d'Apple qui fermerait. De quelques minutes à quelques heures


----------



## arnaud_aime (8 Mai 2006)

Ca ne sera pas pour demain. 

J'attends les réflexions suivantes:"Mais pourquoi", "Comment le sais tu" etc...
Et j'ai la réponse, l'ultime et unique réponse:
Ma copine me l'a dit et vous connaissez de sixième sens des femmes elles ne se trompent jamais!! Et vous savez comment elle me l'a dit....
"Arrete de fantasmer sur ton futur achat qui n'existe meme pas et qui ne sortira pas avant un mois et fantasme plutot sur autre chose"   . 

Si il sort demain je la tue pour vous  .

Ok je sors :casse:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

Demain a la même heure


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

arnaud_aime a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne sera pas pour demain.
> 
> J'attends les réflexions suivantes:"Mais pourquoi", "Comment le sais tu" etc...
> Et j'ai la réponse, l'ultime et unique réponse:
> ...



Je te conseillerai de vite te casser de devant ton pc et de l'écouter 

Moi je reste sceptique sur cette "news"  ne fantasmez pas trop


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2006)

surtout qu'l n'y a aucun carton d'invitation qui a été lancé


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

C'est pas pour alimenter davantage la rumeur (elle l'est déjà pas mal) mais...





(photo du set Apple)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mai 2006)

Trop fin, c't'un fake


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Je pense aussi mais je n'étais pas sûr


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Y'en a qui s'amuse bien sur le net en tout cas


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

ben oué


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Trop fin, c't'un fake



Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il sera plus fin de toute manière. L'ibook est tout de même assez épais face aux derniers portables sortis.


----------



## Yannoux (8 Mai 2006)

Le MacBook Pro Black !!!!!
Si le MacBook 13" Black est comme ca il va deboiter sa...+^&*#$%!!!!! 


PS : fake bien sur!:love: :love: :love:  Mais se serait extra en noir!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

malgré le fort taux de probabilité pour que cette image soit un fake, je la trouve assez réaliste, du moins c'est comme ça que je l'imagine mon macbook 

edit: je parlais du premier fake


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui bavent devant l'image de l'iBook noir (qui est un fake), voici la vidéo : http://testphotos.free.fr/blackbook.mov .

Il s'agit de travaux d'un macuser (Antoine Lepoutre).


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

:love: :love: :love: Trop la classe!!!:love: :love: :love: 
Si il pouvait ressembler à ça!:rateau: 
Ceci dit c'est pas mal le mélange des matériaux, comme ça il aura pas de déçu avec le bas en alu et le haut en plastique.
Par contre, gaffe aux rayures si c'est comme l'ipod.
Joli boulot en tout cas, belle idée que ce jeune homme a eu!


----------



## rhodmac (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui bavent devant l'image de l'iBook noir (qui est un fake), voici la vidéo : http://testphotos.free.fr/blackbook.mov .
> 
> Il s'agit de travaux d'un macuser (Antoine Lepoutre).



je bave encore plus !!!

rahh encore 26h  d'attente


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> je bave encore plus !!!
> 
> rahh encore 26h  d'attente



et 26 heure avant quoi? J'ai peur...
Et si c'était juste un MAJ intel un peu plus cher?
Et si il était moins beau que sur tout ces fakes...
Et si c'était juste une paire d'enceintes pour imac qui était dans ces cartons à ouvrir le 9.
Et si c'était des T-Shirt promo?

Mais ce qui me fait encore plus peur c'est tout ces gens de Next qui on beaucoup aidé au renouveau d'Apple qui s'en vont un par un en revendant leurs actions. Je trouve ça de plus en plus bizarre...:afraid:


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

En tout cas noir ou blanc, si ils sortent les deux couleurs, ca va être difficile de choisir :love:


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> et 26 heure avant quoi? J'ai peur...
> Et si c'était juste un MAJ intel un peu plus cher?
> Et si il était moins beau que sur tout ces fakes...
> Et si c'était juste une paire d'enceintes pour imac qui était dans ces cartons à ouvrir le 9.
> ...



J'ai légèrement ... comment dire... le trac pour demain ...


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> J'ai légèrement ... comment dire... le trac pour demain ...



Si c'est pas pour demain, ce sera pour la semaine prochaine, et si c'est pas pour la semaine prochaine, ce sera pour dans 2 semaines, etc... etc .... etc.... 
Ca fait tellement longtemps que je l'attends ce MacBook


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pas pour demain, ce sera pour la semaine prochaine, et si c'est pas pour la semaine prochaine, ce sera pour dans 2 semaines, etc... etc .... etc....
> Ca fait tellement longtemps que je l'attends ce MacBook



Heureusement que je taff demain ça passera plus vite!


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

en fait apres avoir visionné cette ptite vidéo fort sympathique  je me dis qu'en fait... le noir c'est pas si mal :love:


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que je taff demain ça passera plus vite!



Moi je suis au boulot jusqu'à 19h. J'espère avoir une bonne surprise en rentrant


----------



## Siol (8 Mai 2006)

On croise les doights


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Siol a dit:
			
		

> On croise les doights



Je vais croiser les pieds aussi!


----------



## Gargue (8 Mai 2006)

Ça sent la fin ...
http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?NID=7345241&SID=57039059%2D4f36%2D69b2%2D7557%2D7775eb7b0365&UID=0e3615dc7%2Da82a%2Df419%2D12d8%2D44bfdf99b620&AID=&Origin=FnacAff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=090520061642&bl=HGMIban1


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

et la tete, et la tete, alouette.... 






(si vous me cherchez, je suis déja dehors)


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

oui ça sent la fin, mais ça fait hélas déja plus de 10 jours que c'est comme ça....


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Gargue a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent la fin ...
> http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?NID=7345241&SID=57039059%2D4f36%2D69b2%2D7557%2D7775eb7b0365&UID=0e3615dc7%2Da82a%2Df419%2D12d8%2D44bfdf99b620&AID=&Origin=FnacAff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=090520061642&bl=HGMIban1



Ca sent surtout la fin de l'ipod shuffle dont on essaye de se débarasser à cause du nano 1Go qui vient de sortir.

As ton vu une photo des cartons sur le net? D'où elle sort cette rumeur? Parce que si il n'y a rien pour prouver moi je vais me coucher tant que j'arrive encore a dormir. Sinon je vais pas décoller à rafraichir l'applestore a partir de minuit.


----------



## rhodmac (8 Mai 2006)

c'est vrai que c'est curieux qu'il y ai pas eu une photo des palettes/cartons !!


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent surtout la fin de l'ipod shuffle dont on essaye de se débarasser à cause du nano 1Go qui vient de sortir.
> 
> As ton vu une photo des cartons sur le net? D'où elle sort cette rumeur? Parce que si il n'y a rien pour prouver moi je vais me coucher tant que j'arrive encore a dormir. Sinon je vais pas décoller à rafraichir l'applestore a partir de minuit.



Pour moi ce n'est pas une rumeur, vendredi dernier, les MacBook étaient prévus pour sortir demain, d'après une source sûre  .

Maintenant, ça sert à rien de rafraichir le store à partir de minuit car si quelque chose vient, ça serait à partir de 13h30 et puis de toute façon, il va pas apparaître puis disparaître alors pourquoi vouloir être le premier à le voir  ?

_surtout qu'il y en a qui l'on déjà vu..._


----------



## Siol (8 Mai 2006)

On va cotisé pour prendre un espion de chez Apple.


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Siol a dit:
			
		

> On va cotisé pour prendre un espion de chez Apple.



 Superbe idée  Il serait vite amorti ^^


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> et 26 heure avant quoi? J'ai peur...
> *Et si* c'était juste un MAJ intel un peu plus cher?
> *Et si* il était moins beau que sur tout ces fakes...
> *Et si* c'était juste une paire d'enceintes pour imac qui était dans ces cartons à ouvrir le 9.
> ...


 
Et si il sortait pas demain?!  
Je veux des preuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuves!!!:rateau:


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

C'est vrai qu'être espion chez Apple doit avoir quelque chose d'assez excitant :love:


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'être espion chez Apple doit avoir quelque chose d'assez excitant :love:



Et quelque chose de très dangereux aussi


----------



## Bionik (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ce n'est pas une rumeur, vendredi dernier, les MacBook étaient prévus pour sortir demain, d'après une source sûre .
> 
> Maintenant, ça sert à rien de rafraichir le store à partir de minuit car si quelque chose vient, ça serait à partir de 13h30 et puis de toute façon, il va pas apparaître puis disparaître alors pourquoi vouloir être le premier à le voir  ?
> 
> _surtout qu'il y en a qui l'on déjà vu..._


 
Comment ça d'après "une source sûre" ? :mouais: Ca ne veut rien dire "source sûre" Qui est-ce on veut des noms, ou au moins une fonction (bosse chez Apple, dans un Apple Center...)    

Moi c'est le "surtout qu'il y'en a qui l'on déjà vu..." qui m'intrigue!!! On parle de Fakes ou des vrais MacBook...


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Il faut se mettre dans la tête que tant que ça n'est pas sur le site d'apple ou dans les magasins, ça reste une rumeur


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui bavent devant l'image de l'iBook noir (qui est un fake), voici la vidéo : http://testphotos.free.fr/blackbook.mov .
> 
> Il s'agit de travaux d'un macuser (Antoine Lepoutre).




et les ports USB-ethernet et tout i sont ou????

non ils ont vraiment intérêt à sortir demain, le PC d'une amie à laché aujourd'hui et je lui ai dit qu'ils sortaient demain et donc elle attend!


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2006)

Je vous proposerais bien de regarder "The Corporation" ou de lire "No Logo" de Naomi Klein, c'est assez intéressant. Mais je crois que vous ne seriez pas très réceptifs  
Après la sortie du MacBook, on pourra tenter le coup 

PS : Allez ! Il fait beau, ne restez pas là à vous mordiller les ongles dans l'attente : profitez du beau temps.


----------



## Bionik (8 Mai 2006)

Hum.... Ca sent l'orage, alors moi je préfère attendre patiemment le petit MacBook en sirotant mon chocolat (vous savez celui du lapin avec les grandes oreilles qui fait les céréales du même nom) devant MacGé (heure du"goûter oblige  )


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

twk a dit:
			
		

> Et quelque chose de très dangereux aussi



C'est ce qui est excitant, non ? :rose:


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> _surtout qu'il y en a qui l'on déjà vu..._



Qui? Quoi? Ou? Toi? Non... Prosper l'ours gourmand!  
Sans dec tu connais des gens qui l'on déjà vu???? 
Moi je dit sceptique :mouais: 
Tu es persuadé que ça sort demain pourquoi?
Moi aussi j'ai des sources sures (cristalline) 
Tu peux peut-être nous donnez des indices non? Des p'tits trucs genre le chip graphique...


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

je sais pas ce qui me fait le plus stresser... le fait que le macbook ne sortira pas demain, ou que j'ai le bac a la fin de l'anneé... :rateau:


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Qui? Quoi? Ou? Toi? Non... Prosper l'ours gourmand!
> Sans dec tu connais des gens qui l'on déjà vu????
> Moi je dit sceptique :mouais:
> Tu es persuadé que ça sort demain pourquoi?
> ...



Ben je connais des gens, qui sont des sources sûres, qui m'ont affirmé que le MacBook était prévue pour sortir Mardi 9 mai (2006 évidement). Seulement, c'était vendredi, et Apple a peut être changé d'avis, mais je suis cependant quasicertain que le MacBook sort demain. J'ai aucun détail de la config parce que... euh... je leur ai pas demandé (je me demande ce qui m'est passé par la tête...).

Ces sources sont américaines et françaises (dont deux internes), donc je considère ça comme sûr.

Et pour ceux qui auraient déjà vu la bête, ben y'a déjà au moins iPapy, Phil, Ive, et bien d'autres... Mais pour répondre à ta question, je ne connais pas personnellement de gens l'ayant déjà vu, ni moi même.


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

pitié! pourvu que tu aies raison... j'approche de plus en plus de la consultation chez le psy!


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Ben je connais des gens, qui sont des sources sûres, qui m'ont affirmé que le MacBook était prévue pour sortir Mardi 9 mai (2006 évidement). Seulement, c'était vendredi, et Apple a peut être changé d'avis, mais je suis cependant quasicertain que le MacBook sort demain. J'ai aucun détail de la config parce que... euh... je leur ai pas demandé (je me demande ce qui m'est passé par la tête...).
> 
> Ces sources sont américaines et françaises (dont deux internes), donc je considère ça comme sûr.
> 
> Et pour ceux qui auraient déjà vu la bête, ben y'a déjà au moins iPapy, Phil, Ive, et bien d'autres... Mais pour répondre à ta question, je ne connais pas personnellement de gens l'ayant déjà vu, ni moi même.



Permet moi d'en douter. Etant donné ton age, même si ça ne veut pas toujours tout dire, je doute un peu de ce que tu avances. Comment connais-tu des sources internes américaines et françaises? :mouais:
Je ne dis pas spécialement que tu as tort mais j'aimerai un peu plus savoir d'où tu sors tout ça?


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Permet moi d'en douter. Etant donné ton age, même si ça ne veut pas toujours tout dire, je doute un peu de ce que tu avances. Comment connais-tu des sources internes américaines et françaises? :mouais:
> Je ne dis pas spécialement que tu as tort mais j'aimerai un peu plus savoir d'où tu sors tout ça?



Assez d'accord. Je trouve ça zarbi moi aussi.:hein: 
Et puis ne pas demander la config à ces gens là faut pas avoir de tête! 
Bon ca deviens fatiguant tout çà! Personne n'a d'images des cartons!!! Pas non plus de la bête?? A la sortie du dernier ipod, il y avait des photos 2 jours avant!


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Assez d'accord. Je trouve ça zarbi moi aussi.:hein:
> Et puis ne pas demander la config à ces gens là faut pas avoir de tête!
> Bon ca deviens fatiguant tout çà! Personne n'a d'images des cartons!!! Pas non plus de la bête?? A la sortie du dernier ipod, il y avait des photos 2 jours avant!



Il faut tout simplement attendre demain comme un mardi habituel. De toute façon, il m'est très difficile de croire à la sortie d'un MacBook sans Special Event.


----------



## Aenelia (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout simplement attendre demain comme un mardi habituel. De toute façon, il m'est très difficile de croire à la sortie d'un MacBook sans Special Event.



En fait c'est le Mac Book Pro 13" qui sort demain  Comment j'aurai trop bon là


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est le Mac Book Pro 13" qui sort demain  Comment j'aurai trop bon là



Pour moi, c'est clair que le MacBook Pro 13,3" a plus de chance que le MacBook de sortir demain. Cela expliquerai le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de Special Event.


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Permet moi d'en douter. Etant donné ton age, même si ça ne veut pas toujours tout dire, je doute un peu de ce que tu avances. Comment connais-tu des sources internes américaines et françaises? :mouais:
> Je ne dis pas spécialement que tu as tort mais j'aimerai un peu plus savoir d'où tu sors tout ça?





			
				madekan a dit:
			
		

> Assez d'accord. Je trouve ça zarbi moi aussi.:hein:
> Et puis ne pas demander la config à ces gens là faut pas avoir de tête!
> Bon ca deviens fatiguant tout çà! Personne n'a d'images des cartons!!! Pas non plus de la bête?? A la sortie du dernier ipod, il y avait des photos 2 jours avant!


Ben je pense que le mieux à faire dans ce cas là, c'est d'attendre demain, c'est pas si long après tout . Je ne vais pas tenter de vous convaincre parce que je suis en pleine révision du bac :rateau:.

@Steph-24: J'ai 18 ans, je suis lycéen, fan d'Apple, j'ai commencé à écrire sur l'informatique à 15 ans, je connais assez bien des journalistes de grands magasines d'actualités informatique (si tu te rappelles des premiers qui ont annoncés le passage à Intel), aussi bien aux états unis qu'en France. Et j'ai créé une agence de design et de conception le 1er avril dernier. Donc même si je suis jeune, je pense que j'ai fait pas mal de chose de ces 18 dernières années non ?  . Mais bon, le doute fait partie de l'être humain, et Apple joue bien avec, n'est-ce pas :rose:...

Et si j'ajoutais que je n'ai du voir de Mac que 5 fois dans ma vie là on crierait au scandale... et pourtant c'est vrai.

*Edit:* Le MacBook Pro 13,3" demain ? Ah pas bête comme idée...


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Oui mais alors on reviens a la traditionnelle question MBP 13" ou macbook?
Je pense que le MBP 13" n'existera pas pour l'instant. Si le macbook sort, il sera plus cher qu'un Ibook! Donc trop proche d'un hypothétique MBP 13"... Alors je sais pas. Et puis il sferaien pas tant de secret pour la suite d'une gamme.


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

on a quand même un pb. Si un MacBook Pro 13,3" sort, le MacBook n'aura pas forcément un marché facile. Alors que s'il n'y a que le MacBook dans les >15", là, les deux laptop ont une raison d'être et surtout, assez de démarque, ce qui est bon pour la vente.


----------



## rhodmac (8 Mai 2006)

je sais pas pourquoi mais je vais être déçu demain 

"un copain m'a dit"
"j'ai deux sources mega sures..."
pas de photos
rien, que dalle

ca sent le sapin


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

J'aimerai également ne pas être déçu demain...


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> ca sent le sapin



Il y a un post sur le forum qui parle de clé usb en bois si tu veux.


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerai également ne pas être déçu demain...



Ben alors tu as des sources surs ou pas? Si oui tu sais que tu ne sera pas déçu puisqu'on t'as dit que le macbook sortait demain!


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors tu as des sources surs ou pas? Si oui tu sais que tu ne sera pas déçu puisqu'on t'as dit que le macbook sortait demain!



C'est des sources sûrs, oui, et j'ai envie d'y croire. Mais je le sens pas c'est tout.


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Ben je pense que le mieux à faire dans ce cas là, c'est d'attendre demain, c'est pas si long après tout . Je ne vais pas tenter de vous convaincre parce que je suis en pleine révision du bac :rateau:.
> 
> @Steph-24: J'ai 18 ans, je suis lycéen, fan d'Apple, j'ai commencé à écrire sur l'informatique à 15 ans, je connais assez bien des journalistes de grands magasines d'actualités informatique (si tu te rappelles des premiers qui ont annoncés le passage à Intel), aussi bien aux états unis qu'en France. Et j'ai créé une agence de design et de conception le 1er avril dernier. Donc même si je suis jeune, je pense que j'ai fait pas mal de chose de ces 18 dernières années non ?  . Mais bon, le doute fait partie de l'être humain, et Apple joue bien avec, n'est-ce pas :rose:...
> 
> ...


Je veux bien te croire 
Mais tu as écris quoi sur l'informatique? tu as écris des articles? dans quels magazines? sur des sites web? lesquels?
Et tes copains journalistes? quels journaux? quels sites? il me semble que c'est le Wall Street Journal qui avait publié un article sur le passage d'Apple sur Intel la veille de la Keynote! Tu connais quelqu'un de ce calibre?
Donnes nous tes sources et une idée précises de ce que tu sais! Là tu nous sors que le MacBook doit sortir demain mais cette rumeur existe déjà depuis vendredi dernier!

PS: Les fuites d'Apple pour son passage vers Intel étaient volontaire. Il suffit de voir comment Apple a annoncé ce passage lors de la Keynote! Le fameux "It's true" avec le "e" décalé vers le bas à la Intel.


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> ca sent le sapin



Un bonbon la vosgienne ?


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi mais je vais être déçu demain
> 
> "un copain m'a dit"
> "j'ai deux sources mega sures..."
> ...



Le sapin cramé même 
Eh StJohnPerse! Tu voudrais pas nous dire ce que tu en penses  Où es tu passé?


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Le pauvre, il taff sa dissert


----------



## Siol (8 Mai 2006)

On va s'enmerdé dès qu'il va sortir.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai créé une agence de design et de conception le 1er avril dernier



C'est plutôt marrant comme date...  

Bon courage pour le bac en tout cas ! Ca fait bizarre, pour la première fois, de ne pas se sentir concerné par le bac, et ça fait du bien... 

En tout cas, c'est bien la première marque ou même le premier sujet qui mobilise tant . Je suppose que c'est l'effet "Apple"... Cela prouve bien (était-ce vraiment nécessaire ?) que le marketing de la marque est au point...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien te croire
> Mais tu as écris quoi sur l'informatique? tu as écris des articles? dans quels magazines? sur des sites web? lesquels?
> Et tes copains journalistes? quels journaux? quels sites? il me semble que c'est le Wall Street Journal qui avait publié un article sur le passage d'Apple sur Intel la veille de la Keynote! Tu connais quelqu'un de ce calibre?
> Donnes nous tes sources et une idée précises de ce que tu sais! Là tu nous sors que le MacBook doit sortir demain mais cette rumeur existe déjà depuis vendredi dernier!



J'ai été bêta testeur de produit Microsoft donc j'ai rédigé quelques articles sur des sites communautaire, et d'autres d'informatique comme PC INpact. J'ai aussi contribué à certaines news de Clubic.
Mes copains journalistes . Quels journaux ? Ben ça je ne peux pas le dire, évidement.

Par contre quelqu'un de [] m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas d'infos sur l'éventuel MacBook de demain, et comme c'est quelqu'un d'habituellement très bien renseigné, c'est ça qui me créé le doute en faite. Vivement demain.


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

Très!!! Je décolle plus! Je me rendre cinglé! Le pire c'est que je ne l'acheterai pas avant Octobre!


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt marrant comme date...
> 
> Bon courage pour le bac en tout cas ! Ca fait bizarre, pour la première fois, de ne pas se sentir concerné par le bac, et ça fait du bien...
> 
> En tout cas, c'est bien la première marque ou même le premier sujet qui mobilise tant . Je suppose que c'est l'effet "Apple"... Cela prouve bien (était-ce vraiment nécessaire ?) que le marketing de la marque est au point...



Hommage à la pomme et à gmail


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Par contre quelqu'un de [] m'a dit qu'il n'avait pas d'infos sur l'éventuel MacBook de demain, et comme c'est quelqu'un d'habituellement très bien renseigné, c'est ça qui me créé le doute en faite. Vivement demain.



Ah et quelques post plus haut tu nous as dis que tu n'avais pas pensé a demandé


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Hommage à la pomme et à gmail



Pourquoi Gmail?


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

Siol a dit:
			
		

> On va s'enmerdé dès qu'il va sortir.



Non, ce sera encore pire, on devras attendre la livraison!


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

Siol a dit:
			
		

> On va s'enmerdé dès qu'il va sortir.



bah, on pourra toujours faire un peu de conjugaison...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ah et quelques post plus haut tu nous as dis que tu n'avais pas pensé a demandé



La question que j'ai posé est "Que pensez vous de la rumeurs concernant la sortie des MacBook mardi". On m'a dit que c'est bon, qu'ils étaient effectivmeent pour mardi.

J'ai dit cool, j'ai rien demandé concernant la configuration de la machine. J'ai juste parlé de la taille de l'écran de 13,3" mais personne n'en était sur de ça.



			
				madekan a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Gmail?


Parce que Gmail est né aussi un premier avril



			
				madekan a dit:
			
		

> Très!!! Je décolle plus! Je me rendre cinglé! Le pire c'est que je ne l'acheterai pas avant Octobre!


Moi s'il sort demain, je l'achète mercredi .


----------



## MacFly3 (8 Mai 2006)

moi ça dépendra de la gentillesse de la FNAC, si ils réparent l'écran de mon iBook ou si ils me donnent un bon d'achat... stress... 
si j'ai un bon d'achat, ça sera d'ici 2 - 3 semaines... 

wait & see


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Est-ce quelqu'un sait s'il y aura une iSight bult-in ? et FrontRow ?


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce quelqu'un sait s'il y aura une iSight bult-in ? et FrontRow ?



D'après AppleInsider, tout cela serait présent. Il site des sources sûrs 
Tu ne serais pas rédacteurs chez AppleInsider par hasard?


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> D'après AppleInsider, tout cela serait présent. Il site des sources sûrs
> Tu ne serais pas rédacteurs chez AppleInsider par hasard?


Non .

J'ai quand même des doutes, une iSight pour un portable grand public ? FrontRow ok, mais l'iSight je sais pas, quelle différence avec un MBK sinon ? Hormis le design et qqs connectiques ?


----------



## Nephrite (8 Mai 2006)

Si c'est un MBP 13 pouces ce serai vraiment pas mal vu mes projets à courts termes ^^


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Non .
> 
> J'ai quand même des doutes, une iSight pour un portable grand public ? FrontRow ok, mais l'iSight je sais pas, quelle différence avec un MBK sinon ? Hormis le design et qqs connectiques ?



Les discussions sur MSN etc.. sont très recherchés par les jeunes aujourd'hui! Alors c'est un atout pour un ordinateur comme l'iBook!
Et puis l'iMac en est aussi équipé.


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

[en faite non]


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Mai 2006)

La soeur de la cousine du frère au fiancé de ma soeur qui bosse chez apple m'a dit qu'il sortirit bien demain  .

Il faut arreter de fantasmer aussi  rien de sur juste une rumeur de plus... et rien ne dit que la "fuite" du site apple confirme cette rumeur... je vous rappele qu'il devait sortir en janvier, ca fait deja 2 mois qu'on nous dit : cette fois c'est la bonne! Alors à force on devient méfiants et on y croit plus trop mais il sortira bien un jour ou l'autre j'y mets ma main au feu


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

Moi je reste sceptique... J'ai peur de me réjouir pour rien... Et puis je devrai quand même vendre mon portbable avant d'acheter le nouveau .

Je suis quasi certaine que la question a déjà été posée quelque part, mais je ne sais plus où donc je la repose: si le macbook sort demain, ça veut dire qu'on peut l'acheter dès demain dans un apple store? et dans un apple center??


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Dépechez vous de vous rendre sur cette page : http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/ASPRegistration.woa/wa/eventDetails?eventId=45540&s=300

et lisez donc :

*iBook Overview*


*May 10, 2006,* from 03:00 PM - 04:00 PM Eastern                                          

                    Event Number: 45540
                    Audience: General
                    Type: Seminar
                    Fee:  0.00

Description:

                    - Overview
Hear about the most affordable iBook ever.

- What you will Learn
Specifications and features of* the new iBook.
*
- Featured Solutions
Hear about how the new iBook is your go-anywhere digital solution.

- Who Should Attend
This session is open to anyone who wishes to attend, but is not a training class.



Alors, qui c'est qui s'informe bien, hein ?

On sait donc qu'il s'applera iBook


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce quelqu'un sait s'il y aura une iSight bult-in ? et FrontRow ?


 
Le vendeur de l'apple center dans lequel je me suis renseignée, m'a dit qu'il y aurait sans doute une iSight!! (Par contre je ne sais pas ce qu'est le FrontRow:rose: ...)

Mais bon de toute façon tout ce qu'on pourra dire, ne restera quand même que pure spéculation, et n'est là que pour nous faire baver davantage!


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Mai 2006)

Okok je m'incline tu as gagné   ceci dit c'est vraiment pas pour me déplaire mais bon j'étais un peu sceptique quand-même  je crois que les derniers doutes sont levés j'offre la tournée! :love: 

EDIT: peut-être une baisse de prix? - Overview
Hear about the most affordable iBook ever.

Entendez parler de l'ibook le plus accessible de tous les temps, qu'entendent-ils par accessible?


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Dépechez vous de vous rendre sur cette page : http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/ASPRegistration.woa/wa/eventDetails?eventId=45540&s=300
> 
> et lisez donc :
> 
> ...


 
    faut prendre ça comme une annonce officielle?


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:
			
		

> Okok je m'incline tu as gagné   ceci dit c'est vraiment pas pour me déplaire mais bon j'étais un peu sceptique quand-même  je crois que les derniers doutes sont levés j'offre la tournée! :love:


 ça sera un Coca Cola pour moi 



			
				emy648 a dit:
			
		

> faut prendre ça comme une annonce officielle?


Ca ne fait que confirmer ce qu'on savait déjà 

J'ai fait une copie d'écran là : http://www.enregistrersous.com/images/67b66ade0382cd662acc49909f82d088.png au cas où la page disparaîtrait comme par magie...

*On peut maintenant affirmer avec une grande certitude que les nouveaux iBook, c'est pour demain *


----------



## )Tit( (8 Mai 2006)

oh ouiouioui merci a tous pour ces moments d'attente passés avec vous!!hihi je m'emballe trop là si demian n'est pas le jour J je ne remet plus mon nez ici c'est ça?lol vivement la sortie du licée demain, le PC va chauffer (le pauvre, il en voit de toute les couleurs)


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Pour ceux qui seraient encore sceptique, cliquez sur ce lien : http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/ASPRegistration.woa/wa/searchForm?s=201

et tapez iBook dans la zone Event name, puis sur Search. Vous trouvez pas que la liste des évènements est étrangement longue ? 

(Je précise qu'en tapant PowerMac ou PowerBook il n'y a rien)


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

cette page est sur le site d'apple depuis 3 mois il parait... c'est simplement une annonce de CompUSA...


----------



## )Tit( (8 Mai 2006)

mais demain c'est le 9 mai non pas le 10?


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> oh ouiouioui merci a tous pour ces moments d'attente passés avec vous!!hihi je m'emballe trop là si demian n'est pas le jour J je ne remet plus mon nez ici c'est ça?lol vivement la sortie du licée demain, le PC va chauffer (le pauvre, il en voit de toute les couleurs)


 
On saura quoi à partir de quelle heure (si il y a une heure particulière prévue en général...)?? Parce que je suis à la maison toute la journée (étude intense!:rateau: ) donc je pourrai aller voir à tout moment sur le site d'apple!!:love:


----------



## )Tit( (8 Mai 2006)

ben 3 mois ou pas il annonce ça pour le 10 mai 2006 donc...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> mais demain c'est le 9 mai non pas le 10?



Oui mais bon, on sait pas à quel heure le produit est dévoilé non plus...


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

mais c'est vrai qu'autant de présentations de l'ibook s'il est remplacé deux semaines plus tard ça n'a pas de sens!!!

DONC OUI J'Y CROIS AUSSI tous comptes faits...


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Vous voulez pas arrêter de spéculer ? 

Prenez une bonne tisanne et hop au dodo


----------



## )Tit( (8 Mai 2006)

exact bon si vous m'en voulez pas moi je vais aller dans mon lit douillé histoire de faire de beau reve d'un "ibook" iShigt intégré front row carte graphique puissante lol


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

[mode fier]
Mes sources sûres sont donc sûres 
[/mode fier]


----------



## )Tit( (8 Mai 2006)

bravo sadich


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

Généralement le store américain est mis à jour entre 6 et 9h du mat, donc ça fait entre 12 et 15h en europe...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> bravo sadich



merci merci :love:


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

voui la conf sur l'ibook est le 10 donc il est annoncé le 9... logique


----------



## twk (8 Mai 2006)

Oula :mouais: je me désabonne, je reviendré voir demain si c'est fermé 

Sur ce, bonne soirée


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Content qu'ils aient gardé iBook comme nom en tout cas


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Généralement le store américain est mis à jour entre 6 et 9h du mat, donc ça fait entre 12 et 15h en europe...


 

ok, merci!! je serai donc particulièrement à l'affut dans cette tranche horraire!! Ca devient de la folie pure tout ça!!!


----------



## Bionik (8 Mai 2006)

oulala... Je vien de voir ce que sadich nous a envoyé... 
Mais c'est un truc de dingue !!! Ca va me rendre complétement fou cette histoire. Le pire c'est que j'ai mon iMac mais si il sort le nouveau iBook, je vais RE-switcher a coup sûr 
C'est dément quand même. demain je me connecte à 7h, puis à 18h en espérant avoir une merveilleuse surprise. 

Faites pleins de beaux reves les mac users


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

Je serai en cours a cette heure la


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

mauvaise news : regardez la date de cet évenement :

http://seminars.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/ASPRegistration.woa/16/wa/eventDetails?eventId=37828

ressemble aux autres, non?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mai 2006)

Ouf...


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

j'en déduirais qu'on est sur de pas avoir de nouveau macbook avant le 20 juin, date de la dernière conférence vantant les mérites de l'ibook le moins cher qui ait jamais existé...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je serai en cours a cette heure la


et moi en train de bosser sur un dossier de Projet Pluritechnique Encadré (ils retirent les TPE pour nous mettre les PPE, c'est po tres intelligent) sur la direction et l'asservissement d'un moteur via un amplificateur opérationnel. Rien de bien intéressant, sauf que j'aurai l'avantage d'avoir internet depuis mon mobile (merci Opera Mini)...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> mauvaise news : regardez la date de cet évenement :
> 
> http://seminars.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/ASPRegistration.woa/16/wa/eventDetails?eventId=37828
> 
> ressemble aux autres, non?



Non, je ne pense pas que ça signifie quoique ce soit. S'il y a une conférence après demain vantant les mérites d'un nouvel iBook, je ne pense pas qu'ils parlent de l'iBook sortie il y a 8 mois... non ?


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

moi je serai en train de valider un algorithme d'optimisation en nombres entiers sur une matrice à 160 millions d'entrées, que je dois inclure dans ma thèse qui est due dans 13 jours...

on continue??


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne pense pas que ça signifie quoique ce soit. S'il y a une conférence après demain vantant les mérites d'un nouvel iBook, je ne pense pas qu'ils parlent de l'iBook sortie il y a 8 mois... non ?




quand j'étais à chicago en janvier ils faisaient une conférence, dans l'apple store sur Michigan Avenue, sur le "nouvel imac G5", alors que l'imac intel avait été annoncé deux jours avant...


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> moi je serai en train de valider un algorithme d'optimisation en nombres entiers sur une matrice à 160 millions d'entrées, que je dois inclure dans ma thèse qui est due dans 13 jours...
> 
> on continue??



J'espère que ça sera validé


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> quand j'étais à chicago en janvier ils faisaient une conférence, dans l'apple store sur Michigan Avenue, sur le "nouvel imac G5", alors que l'imac intel avait été annoncé deux jours avant...



Oui mais là on le site d'Apple qui a fait un truc louche vendredi pdt 2h, les sites de rumeurs qui s'acharnent, on sait qu'apple a commandé des ordinateurs ayant une dalle de 13,3", et moi j'ai mes sources que je crois, alors steve, fait de mon rêve la réalité please..


----------



## Yannoux (8 Mai 2006)

Personnellement j'attends le nouvel iBook pour voir les nouveautes, etc... Je ne vous cache pas que je suis la rumeur de tres pres et le fait de savoir que demain il y aura peut etre une merveilleuse nouvelle me fait suer!    
J'ai switcher en Novembre 2005 donc c'est pas demain que j'acheterais un nouveau portable mais il est vrai que je risque de le changer assez rapidement :love: :love: :love: 
(surtout si le fake de la video est vrai!!:love: :love: :love: )

Mais le plus impressionant de tout ca c'est l'effet que procure Apple par son silence sur la sortie de ses produits et tout les messages postes sur notre bon site MacG!:love:  


PS : pour ceux qui sont pas au courant, Front Row Enabler - 2ieme train, est disponible et marche tres bien!:love: :love: :love:


----------



## iDiot (8 Mai 2006)

Une petite remarque... 

Au tout début, la rumeur est partie à cause d'une coquille sur le site d'Apple qui mensionnait des MacBook...

Et maintenant vous nous dites que ce sera toujours un iBook... 


Y a comme qui dirait une cou*** dans le paté la non?


----------



## Bionik (8 Mai 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'attends le nouvel iBook pour voir les nouveautes, etc... Je ne vous cache pas que je suis la rumeur de tres pres et le fait de savoir que demain il y aura peut etre une merveilleuse nouvelle me fait suer!
> J'ai switcher en Novembre 2005 donc c'est pas demain que j'acheterais un nouveau portable mais il est vrai que je risque de le changer assez rapidement :love: :love: :love:
> (surtout si le fake de la video est vrai!!:love: :love: :love: )
> 
> ...



Ca fait beaucop de  ":love::love::love:" nan ?!


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Une petite remarque...
> 
> Au tout début, la rumeur est partie à cause d'une coquille sur le site d'Apple qui mensionnait des MacBook...
> 
> ...



Ah oué...

Merde fait chier.. ça veut dire quoi :hein:


----------



## iDiot (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Ah oué...
> 
> Merde fait chier.. ça veut dire quoi :hein:



A mon avis faut pas trop se fier sur cette histoire de conférence...  

Bon... Apparement on sait qu'il y a quelque chose de spécial pour demain non? Cette histoire de caisse, c'est du béton?


----------



## Yannoux (8 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait beaucop de  ":love::love::love:" nan ?!




Moi je trouve pas! :love:  :rateau:


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis faut pas trop se fié sur cette histoire de conférence...
> 
> Bon... Apparement on sait qu'il y a quelque chose de spécial pour demain non? Cette histoire de caisse, c'est du béton?



Négatif, ils parlaient de cartons ou de bois.. Des caisses en béton ? en voilà une idée


----------



## iDiot (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Négatif, ils parlaient de cartons ou de bois.. Des caisses en béton ? en voilà une idée




Ben merde alors... 


Sais plus quoi en penser


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ben merde alors...
> 
> 
> Sais plus quoi en penser



Si ça peut te rassurer, les caisses/cartons n'ont jamais été en béton chez Apple


----------



## Yannoux (8 Mai 2006)

Moi je penses que l'on tous encore en train de friser la crise cardiaque pour rien avoir demain!!!:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

On m'appele ?


----------



## iDiot (8 Mai 2006)

Think secret est pour la sortie d'un MacBook demain... 

Allé, on prend les paris. Moi je dit demain


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Think secret est pour la sortie d'un MacBook demain...
> 
> Allé, on prend les paris. Moi je dit demain


Me too


_Je dit aussi qu'on sera déçu de la carte graphique_


----------



## iDiot (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> _Je dit aussi qu'on sera déçu de la carte graphique_



C'est sur...Un grand fossé séparait les iBook des PB, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela changerai pour les MacBook et les MacBook Pro


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Me too
> 
> 
> _Je dit aussi qu'on sera déçu de la carte graphique_




Et alors ?  . Si on veut jouer on prend une console


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?  . Si on veut jouer on prend une console



Même, une carte graphique moyenne est tj préférable pour la 3d ou quoique ce soit d'autre... La question n'est pas pour les jeux vidéos


----------



## Bionik (8 Mai 2006)

pareil pour une sortie demain 






....... la nuit porte conseil.....


----------



## Frodon (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne pense pas que ça signifie quoique ce soit. S'il y a une conférence après demain vantant les mérites d'un nouvel iBook, je ne pense pas qu'ils parlent de l'iBook sortie il y a 8 mois... non ?



Et pourtant SI! En effet, selon Mac Rumors (http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2006/05/20060508124349.shtml):



			
				MacRumors a dit:
			
		

> Update: In fact, this is an ongoing seminar and so *"new" refers to the last iBook revision*.



En français:
Mise à jour: En fait, il s'agit de la suite d'un précédent séminaire et donc le terme "new" fait référence à la dernière révision de l'iBook (NDF: La première partie du séminaire ayant été évidement au sujet de la dernière révision de l'iBook).

Conclusion: Cet évènement n'a rien à voir avec la future version Intel de l'iBook.


----------



## Bionik (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Même, une carte graphique moyenne est tj préférable pour la 3d ou quoique ce soit d'autre... La question n'est pas pour les jeux vidéos


C'est pas faux  mais si tu veux faire ca ya le macbook pro


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant SI! En effet, selon Mac Rumors (http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2006/05/20060508124349.shtml):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, autant pour moi.



			
				Bionik a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas faux  mais si tu veux faire ca ya le macbook pro



RRrrr Laisse moi rêver en paix !


----------



## Max London (8 Mai 2006)

Ben un MBP c'est 2000 euros min  ...alors que avec un iBook, on savait jouer à quelques jeux...


----------



## arnaud_aime (8 Mai 2006)

J'ai l'impression que l'on tourne en rond et que chaque fois qu'un mardi arrive c'est l'excitation  . Sortira sortira pas. 
Le jour où il sort ca ne sera plus "il sort ce mardi c'est sur" mais "qui le premier le recevra pour enfin donner les premières impressions" :rateau: . 
Vous savez ce que mon professeur de physique nous dis à chaque fois que l'on dit "et si ... et si... et si....." et bien il nous répond "avec des scies on fait des planches" (humour de prof agrégé faut pas lui en vouloir) alors depuis le début de ce topic, on aurait pu construire un palace à nous tout seul voila le point positif. 
En plus s'il sort demain vous allez me manquer, plus de petites rumeurs et de petits stress. 
Oula la patrone arrive elle croit toujours qu'il ne sortira pas demain. Allez je vais vaquer à mes occupations comme me la recommendé twk :rateau: .
Bonne soirée a tous


----------



## Gimli510 (8 Mai 2006)

arrrrrrrrg peut-être pas demain finalement  et moi qui y croyait dur comme fer :hein: enfin bon on peut toujours espérer pour demain  comme vous dites la nuit porte conseil et sur ce je m'en vais dormir bonne nuit a tous


----------



## emy648 (8 Mai 2006)

Je dois dire que je ne sais plus trop quoi penser!! Les infos contradictoires fusent de toute part!  Donc je pense que je vais aller dormir, et on verra demain ce qu'il en est!! 

Sur ce, bonne nuit à tous!


----------



## Yannoux (8 Mai 2006)

Quand le MacBook sortira, comme il a ete dit plus haut, on attendra tous les Feedback !

Ensuite il y aura plus rien a se mettre sous la dent !
Enfin je penses que c'est pas pour demain:rateau: 


PS : peut etre que si car la rumeur du iPod video 16/9 en 8-10GB est deja en marche pour la rentree.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Même, une carte graphique moyenne est tj préférable pour la 3d ou quoique ce soit d'autre... La question n'est pas pour les jeux vidéos




Tu vas pas faire de la 3D avec un ordi " publique "


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas pas faire de la 3D avec un ordi " publique "



Bien sûr que si ! Ce n'est pas de la 3D cinématographique genre Pixar mais de l'industriel, en modélisant des systèmes réels au plus proche de la réalité (par exemple une portière de voiture) puis de lui appliquer des forces et des mouvements pour voir comment elle va réagir. C'est de la 3D qui ne demande pas énormément de ressources, mais le fait d'avoir une carte graphique permet d'avoir une meilleure qualité d'image (même si c'est les resultats qui nous intéresse, pas la couleur de la portière ou s'il y a la gestion des ombres ), ça permet de travailler dans de meilleurs conditions en ayant un déplacement fluide. Et ça, ça compte, surtout pour les pauvres étudiants comme moi qui passent leur bac SSI à la fin de l'année et qui aiment quand tout est beau rapide et fluide, et que ça marche dès le premier coup :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

Ah ouais , tu es le genre d'étudiant a vouloir un mac pas cher avec une carte graphique de la mort ..


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais , tu es le genre d'étudiant a vouloir un mac pas cher avec une carte graphique de la mort ..



Non, une radeon 9200se me suffit, ce n'est pas énorme (je pense)


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

Appleinsider en remet une couche : Pas pour demain, les macbook!!!!

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1729


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Non, une radeon 9200se me suffit, ce n'est pas énorme (je pense)




Bien , tu prends un vaio ou autre Acer , c tout


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien , tu prends un vaio ou autre Acer , c tout



Bah non, ça fait 1 ans que j'attends, alors même si y'a une cg pourrie je prend


----------



## belzebuth (8 Mai 2006)

Pas de macbook demain car : 

- pas d'évènement spécial, or c'est le plus gros boulversement de la gamme ibook depuis 5 ans

- Intel baisse le prix de ses core duo dans 3 semaines. et la chute sera très importante. il n'y a donc pas de sens pour apple de lancer le macbook avec les prix élevés.

La possibilité serait une présentation, en même temps que le nouvel iPod vidéo, le 19 mai à l'ouverture de l'apple store à NY, qui se fera en présence de steve jobs.


----------



## sadich (8 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Appleinsider en remet une couche : Pas pour demain, les macbook!!!!
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1729



Ce sont des analystes qui disent ça... J'espère qu'ils ont tord


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des analystes qui disent ça... J'espère qu'ils ont tord




Et tes sources sures alors ?


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et tes sources sures alors ?




   :love:


----------



## madekan (8 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> :love:




:rose: :rose: 
Non mais j'ai pas suivi macinsider dit qu'il y aura pas de macbook demain?:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Mai 2006)

C'est ca  . Je vois pas pourquoi Apple sortir un ibook intel demain puisque la baisse des processeur est le 28 mai , ca serait idiot


----------



## madekan (9 Mai 2006)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais moi je le sens bien pourtant je suis très sceptique mais pourquoi faire une conf' sur un produit sorti il y a plus d'un an. Je pense qu'on a surtout l'event qui fera office de présentation du nouvel ibook, à savoir le macbook.:rose:


----------



## sadich (9 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et tes sources sures alors ?



J'espère


----------



## belzebuth (9 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais moi je le sens bien pourtant je suis très sceptique mais pourquoi faire une conf' sur un produit sorti il y a plus d'un an. Je pense qu'on a surtout l'event qui fera office de présentation du nouvel ibook, à savoir le macbook.:rose:




ces conférences, ils en font un peu partout depuis le 25 aout dernier! ils continuent simplement de présenter les ibook...

Bref on verra... on y survivra de toute façons...


----------



## belzebuth (9 Mai 2006)

ohhh, tous les petits font dodo... c'est si mignon.... il doit y avoir plein de petit macbook qui font des pirouettes au dessus de leur tête...

bonne nuit les petits...


----------



## sadich (9 Mai 2006)

Moi je suis encore debout, j'ai un dossier à finir


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2006)

Alors c'est le grand jour ? la fin de l'attente ?
Je me réjouis de le voir en noir :love:


----------



## palm snipe (9 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est le grand jour ? la fin de l'attente ?
> Je me réjouis de le voir en noir :love:


Je sais pas pourquoi, mais je pense qu'on ne va pas le voir aujourd'hui.


----------



## rhodmac (9 Mai 2006)

et voilà, appleinsider baisse sa culotte le jour J


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2006)

lol ils parlent sans arret de ca  et d'un coup non!! il parlent de la semaine prochaine..  
Charlots


----------



## Imaginus (9 Mai 2006)

Appleinsider va vivre la plus longue journée de sa vie...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

Trop fort de se fâcher contre un site de.... rumeurs.


----------



## twk (9 Mai 2006)

Plaignez vous de quelque chose qui aurait pu exister au lieu d'une rumeur


----------



## iDiot (9 Mai 2006)

J'aime les gens qui font avancer le schmilblik  









_Ah merde j'en suis la _


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort de se fâcher contre un site de.... rumeurs.


 
Vivement le jour où l'on pourra compter sur un site de rumeurs fiables.


----------



## Fondug (9 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort de se fâcher contre un site de.... rumeurs.


 
Tu m'étonnes !
Ce fil me rappelle l'histoire du cowboy qui coupe du bois et qui pour savoir si l'hiver va être rude, va demander à l'indien...


----------



## iDiot (9 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le jour où l'on pourra compter sur un site de rumeurs fiables.




Ah non, moi j'en veux pas  


Ce serait vraiment pas marrant... plus aucune magie...


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Concernant l'invitation elle est apparue vendredi ou samedi mais je pense sincèrement que c'est un fake.
> 
> Lorsque lon prend la baguette magique dun logiciel de dessin (i.e. Fireworks), quon lui attribue une tolérance de 0 et que lon clique sur la zone noir de limage, lon observe que la baguette sélectionne toute la zone noir, ce qui signifie que cette image est totalement numérique et non pas une photographie. Ce genre dinvitation nest pas envoyé par email, donc si lon peut voir une image de ce genre, cest quil sagit dune photo. Jen déduis donc (mais je me trompe peut être) que cette image est un fake.
> 
> Non ?




Toi t'es de la famille Holmes où je m'y connais pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si c'était le fichier issue de la maquette nécessaire à la réalisation de cette invit ? Il serait alors bien numérique à 100 % et  ta théorie tombe allo


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mai 2006)

Petit exercice de diction, pour se détendre :

_Les sources sûres de sadich sont-elles sûres, archi-sûres ?_

(à répéter 10 fois tous les quarts d'heure, jusqu'à cet après-midi)


----------



## Imaginus (9 Mai 2006)

Avec une sucette dans la bouche c'est encore plus rigolo


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2006)

hi hi hi ! C'est mort en fait, à mardi prochain


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2006)

à bientot   see you next week


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Petit exercice de diction, pour se détendre :
> 
> _Les sources sûres de sadich sont-elles sûres, archi-sûres ?_
> 
> (à répéter 10 fois tous les quarts d'heure, jusqu'à cet après-midi)



C'est pas des sources qu'il a, c'est des fantasmes... 

Moi je pense finalement que StJohnPerse a raison. Apple n'a aucune raison de sortir son MacBook avant le 28 Mai et la baisse de prix des Core Duo. Et par la même occasion, on aura certainement le droit à un nouvel iPod. 
Pour sortir ce MacBook, il faut un Special Event, c'est quasi-sur. Et pour un Special Event, il faut plusieurs nouveautés, donc je verrai bien Apple attendre encore un peu et nous sortir les deux produits préférés des jeunes: MacBook et iPod.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Avec une sucette dans la bouche c'est encore plus rigolo



Les chourches chûres de chadich chont-elles chûres, archi-chûres ?


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mai 2006)

Petit rappel : 

Comme mardi dernier on était bien mardi parceque le mardi d'avant on était lundi et que hier lundi c'était férié donc dimanche, aujourd'hui mardi on est à nouveau un lundi donc pas d'annonce aujourd'hui  mais demain mercredi puisqu'on sera mardi en fait :modo::hosto:


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des sources qu'il a, c'est des fantasmes...
> 
> Moi je pense finalement que StJohnPerse a raison. Apple n'a aucune raison de sortir son MacBook avant le 28 Mai et la baisse de prix des Core Duo. Et par la même occasion, on aura certainement le droit à un nouvel iPod.
> Pour sortir ce MacBook, il faut un Special Event, c'est quasi-sur. Et pour un Special Event, il faut plusieurs nouveautés, donc je verrai bien Apple attendre encore un peu et nous sortir les deux produits préférés des jeunes: MacBook et iPod.




Merci


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel :
> 
> Comme mardi dernier on était bien mardi parceque le mardi d'avant on était lundi et que hier lundi c'était férié donc dimanche, aujourd'hui mardi on est à nouveau un lundi donc pas d'annonce aujourd'hui  mais demain mercredi puisqu'on sera mardi en fait :modo::hosto:





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DarKOrange....    

disons juste que évidement les sites de rumeurs restent des sites de rumeurs, mais c'est super frustrant car un jour tout semble bon et quelques heures après c'est la déroute.. :hein: et comme d'hab StJohnPerse est dans le droit chemin!


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2006)

CE fil a encore de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel :
> 
> Comme mardi dernier on était bien mardi parceque le mardi d'avant on était lundi et que hier lundi c'était férié donc dimanche, aujourd'hui mardi on est à nouveau un lundi donc pas d'annonce aujourd'hui  mais demain mercredi puisqu'on sera mardi en fait :modo::hosto:


C'est ce que je me tuais à expliquer pour le macbook pro et paf, c'est tombé un lundi !


----------



## iota (9 Mai 2006)

Salut.

Pas d'annonce cette semaine, c'est l'E3 et tous les journalistes "High-Tech" sont là bas.
Sortir un produit maintenant c'est prendre le risque d'avoir un impact médiatique réduit.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me tuais à expliquer pour le macbook pro et paf, c'est tombé un lundi !



C'est peut être parce que tu n'as pas été assez clair


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2006)

Il ne se passera rien avant le 30 mai.
Encore 21 jours.......


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Il ne se passera rien avant le 30 mai.
> Encore 21 jours.......



ca dépend si le 30 mais tombe le 16 ça ne fait plus qu'une semaine à attendre  OK je sors


----------



## iota (9 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> ca dépend si le 30 mais tombe le 16 ça ne fait plus qu'une semaine à attendre  OK je sors


Pas vraiment, 2006 n'est pas une année bissextile, donc ça tombe un 17.
Et puis, Mars et dans l'alignement de Mercure, alors c'est pas pour aujourd'hui.

@+
iota


----------



## rhodmac (9 Mai 2006)

ouep c'est quoi ca ????
http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-b...ation.woa/wa/eventDetails?eventId=45540&s=300


----------



## iDiot (9 Mai 2006)

Ça c'est un iBook...  

On en a déà parlé


----------



## iota (9 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> ouep c'est quoi ca ????
> http://www.seminars.apple.com/cgi-b...ation.woa/wa/eventDetails?eventId=45540&s=300


Et le 14 ils sortent un nouveau Mac mini... 

@+
iota


----------



## belzebuth (9 Mai 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Et le 14 ils sortent un nouveau Mac mini...
> 
> @+
> iota




c'est plutot bon signe... malgré l'augementation de prix ils continuent à dire que c'est le mac mini le moins cher de toujours... 

bref on verra...


----------



## emy648 (9 Mai 2006)

Donc ce ne sera pas pour aujourd'hui le nouveau macbook? c'est ça?


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Mai 2006)

Et voici la bête!


----------



## Frodon (9 Mai 2006)

Ma prédiction nostradamusienne:



> Le lendemain d'un jour comme les autres de l'an de grâce 2006, sera annoncé l'arrivée d'une nouvelle génération d'une famille d'engins ultra portables fabriqués par l'homme et marqué d'une pomme. Cette date fera mentir de nombreuses rumeurs qui l'annoncaient pour une date antérieur.


Garantie 100% exacte 

PS: L'Apple Store est..............................................OUVERT! (Quoi comment ca c'est pas un scoop? Mince alors  )


----------



## Fondug (9 Mai 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et voici la bête!


----------



## xao85 (9 Mai 2006)

Slt je vois que pdt le weekend les rumeurs ont été bon train, au fur et à mesure que je lisais le tt jme réjouissait, et puis à la fin au desespoire, ce sera dc vers le 30mai. D'un coté jfinis mes exams se jour là, ça marrengerait!
Enfin chère communauté macG, c'est tellemnt agréable de faire des tonnes de rumeurs en votre compagnie, ça va etre triste quand il va etre sortit:sick:
Encore 2semaines à se soutenir!!


----------



## manustyle (9 Mai 2006)

46 pages sur ce Topic alors que l'engin est toujours pas sortit. J'ose même pas imaginer quand il sera sortit


----------



## nTuX (9 Mai 2006)

Moi je vérais bien le macbook sortir lors de l'inauguration de l'apple store de manhattan (prévu aux alentours du 20 mai il me semble, à confirmer) avec la présence de steevounet himself.

Genre keynote avec un début classique (we're thrilled about the new macs and this new apple store blabla ...), puis PAF nouvel ipod PAF one more thing PAF macbook 13". Et là la foule en délire se jette sur les caisses carte bleue à la main. 

Sinon vu sur les forums de AppleInsider, une prévision sur les futurs macbooks qui me semble assez intéréssante :



			
				ecking a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=lucida grande,verdana,helvetica,sans-serif][FONT=lucida grande,verdana,helvetica,sans-serif]*$999 MackBook*
> 13.3" Widescreen
> 1.66GHz Intel Core Duo processor
> 512MB memory (Expandable to 2GB)
> ...


... soit un modèle "entrée de gamme" à $1000 pas super bien equipé mais suffisant pour ceux qui veulent un portable pas cher pour faire de la bureautique / internet, un modèle un peu mieux pour ceux qui veulent aller un peu plus loin, et un modèle haut de gamme en remplacement du powerbook 12".

Mais bon, hein, c'est juste des suppositions ...


----------



## xao85 (9 Mai 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et voici la bête!




Enorme!!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Mai 2006)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vérais bien le macbook sortir lors de l'inauguration de l'apple store de manhattan (prévu aux alentours du 20 mai il me semble, à confirmer) avec la présence de steevounet himself.
> 
> Genre keynote avec un début classique (we're thrilled about the new macs and this new apple store blabla ...), puis PAF nouvel ipod PAF one more thing PAF macbook 13". Et là la foule en délire se jette sur les caisses carte bleue à la main.
> 
> ...



Les deux 1ères peut être, mais à mon avis la dernière ont peu rever!!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Paradise (9 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> 46 pages sur ce Topic alors que l'engin est toujours pas sortit. J'ose même pas imaginer quand il sera sortit




pauvre serveur!!


----------



## manustyle (9 Mai 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Et voici la bête!


Ca y est, passé commande, d'un 13,3" 16/10°, CoreDuo 1,86Ghz/80/512. DVD+/-r. Wifi+Bluetooth.


----------



## emy648 (9 Mai 2006)

manustyle a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, passé commande, d'un 13,3" 16/10°, CoreDuo 1,86Ghz/80/512. DVD+/-r. Wifi+Bluetooth.


 

:mouais: hmmm....


Il sortira jamaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!!!!  Et moi en attendant, je suis passée à côté d'une super occas pour un powerbook 12"!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mai 2006)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vérais bien le macbook sortir lors de l'inauguration de l'apple store de manhattan (prévu aux alentours du 20 mai il me semble, à confirmer) avec la présence de steevounet himself.
> 
> Genre keynote avec un début classique (we're thrilled about the new macs and this new apple store blabla ...), puis PAF nouvel ipod PAF one more thing PAF macbook 13". Et là la foule en délire se jette sur les caisses carte bleue à la main.
> 
> ...



300$ pour 20Go de DD en plus et un SuperDrive c'est carrément de l'abus :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mai 2006)

Apple Store toujours ouvert.  
Bar MacG toujours fermé. :rateau: 

Le monde est quand même mal fait !


----------



## emy648 (9 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> 300$ pour 20Go de DD en plus et un SuperDrive c'est carrément de l'abus :hein:


 
ouais...enfin de toutes façons ça ne reste quand même que de pures spéculations...:hein:


----------



## rhodmac (9 Mai 2006)

et puis cette semaine c'est pas vraiment la meilleure semaine pour une annonce,
beaucoup de média sont sur l'E3 avec la Wii, PS3 &co


----------



## gootch (9 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> ouais...enfin de toute façon ça ne reste quand même que de pures spéculation...:hein:



euh.... c'est le principe d'en un forum de rumeur ! 


bon bah jamais un store ouvert ne m'a fait aussi mal, je commençais vraiment à my croire. j'étais toison au vent, carte bleu en étendard levé.... mais non.

Les modos ça serait pas mal de mettre un écriteau - de 16 ans sur la porte d'entrée de ce thread, il ménage pas les petites sensibilités quand meme...


----------



## emy648 (9 Mai 2006)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> *euh.... c'est le principe d'en un forum de rumeur* !
> 
> 
> bon bah jamais un store ouvert ne m'a fait aussi mal, je commençais vraiment à my croire. j'étais toison au vent, carte bleu en étendard levé.... mais non.
> ...


 
C'était juste histoire de remonter le moral et d'essayer de me convaincre que ce n'était pas possible!


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mai 2006)

Le plus amusant pour Apple, c'est qu'ils doivent voir les statistiques de fréquentation de l'Apple Store augmenter un peu plus tous les mardis, et peut-être même que cela donne lieu à une augmentation des ventes, même en l'absence du MacBook...  
Qui ne s'est pas un jour hasardé à se ballader dans l'Apple Store après avoir vérifié qu'il n'était pas fermé (genre achat impulsif d'un accessoire ou d'un iPod, pour se consoler de l'attente du MacBook) ?  
De là à dire que les rumeurs sont savamment orchestrées par Apple...


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire que les rumeurs sont savamment orchestrées par Apple...



Oh ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils y participent. Sans doute pas directement mais les fuites venues des meilleures sources sont peut-être discretement lancées de chez eux. Quelques employés qui, dans une conversation, lachent des infos, etc...

Et je ne doute pas que cela gonfle leur ventes, de façon indirecte, du fait d'une fréquentation plus importante du site...


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2006)

Avec des threads comme celui-ci, pas besoin de bar.


----------



## xao85 (9 Mai 2006)

Pas de mac book???  Bon ben je retourne bosser.... 

Heureusement que la patiente est une qualité!


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2006)

Pzut être que ce fil pourrait être renommé:
Nouvelle version de l'ibook un jour?


----------



## belzebuth (9 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> 300$ pour 20Go de DD en plus et un SuperDrive c'est carrément de l'abus :hein:



voui a mon avis il faut faire +100$ pour le modèle bas de gamme et remplacer duo par solo...


----------



## strummert (9 Mai 2006)

1 gig de ram, c'est obligatoire. 512, c'est de l'arnaque!!!


----------



## iota (9 Mai 2006)

strummert a dit:
			
		

> 1 gig de ram, c'est obligatoire. 512, c'est de l'arnaque!!!


Welcome to the real world.

@+
iota


----------



## belzebuth (9 Mai 2006)

UN, c'est biEN...

dEUx, c'est miEUx...


----------



## nTuX (9 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> De là à dire que les rumeurs sont savamment orchestrées par Apple...


... comme par exemple une manipulation "involontaire" sur la page de l'ipod ... 



			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> voui a mon avis il faut faire +100$ pour le modèle bas de gamme et remplacer duo par solo...


+$100 pour le bas de gamme, possible, mais pour le coup du core solo, je n'y crois pas trop, d'ailleurs en jetant un coup d'oeil sur la future baisse des prix des processeurs intel du 28 mai, on remarque que le seul core solo qu'il va rester (le T1400) sera au même prix que le core duo d'entrée de gamme (T2300E), qui est lui même le prix actuel du core solo d'entrée de gamme (T1300 qui va d'ailleurs disparaitre).
On pourrait donc s'autoriser à penser qu'Apple serait dans ce cas susceptible d'équiper ses macbooks en core duo T2300E (1.66ghz donc), car un accord secret aurait pu être signé entre apple et intel pour le fournir en avant-première de ces nouvelles puces aux nouveaux tarifs (un peu comme le coup de l'imac en janvier). 

Mais bon ca fait peut être un peu beaucoup de conditionnel dans la même phrase


----------



## Frodon (9 Mai 2006)

And the winner is...........................................MacInsider!!!!

Next draw: next week! Stay tuned 

Traduction:

Et le gagnant est............................................MacInsider!!!!

Prochain tirage: la semaine prochaine! Restez à l'écoute


----------



## Patamach (9 Mai 2006)

Avec un peu de bol l'annonce se fera un mardi et ce fil aura toute sa raison d'être.


----------



## duracel (9 Mai 2006)

Si les ibooks sont tous équipés de core duo, il faut alors sans doute s'attendre alors à une mise à jour des macs mini avec des core duo sur toute la gamme.


----------



## )Tit( (9 Mai 2006)

j'aurai aimé que mon PC plante pour un fois et que je ne vienne pas voir ce ****** d'apple storeMoi je viens plus ici c'est fini j'en ai marre!lol


----------



## sadich (9 Mai 2006)

Bon, eh bien je crois que je vous dois des excuses, désolé, ça m'apprendras. La prochaine fois, je ne dirais rien, ça vaudra mieux .

Désolé..


----------



## )Tit( (9 Mai 2006)

Moi je t'en veux pas tu me dois juste une nuit de sommeil mdr!!


----------



## sadich (9 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Moi je t'en veux pas tu me dois juste une nuit de sommeil mdr!!


  ok


----------



## Frodon (9 Mai 2006)

sadich a dit:
			
		

> Bon, eh bien je crois que je vous dois des excuse, désolé, ça m'apprendras. La prochaine fois, je ne dirais rien, ça vaudra mieux .
> 
> Désolé..



Qu'est ce qu'elles te disent maintenant les sources sûres?


----------



## sadich (9 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'elles te disent maintenant les sources sûres?



Je garde ça pour moi ...


----------



## mog (9 Mai 2006)

T'inquiètes.. tout le monde a déjà eu cette idée pour ce faire remarquer.


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Mai 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Avec des threads comme celui-ci, pas besoin de bar.


le macbook arrivera quand le bar rouvrira


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

Y'en a qui doivent être déçu en ce mardi. Où sont donc ces macbooks.


----------



## draz_zes (9 Mai 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> le macbook arrivera quand le bar rouvrira




cette histoire m'a completement achevé. je me jette sur mon clavier et paff dans le vide
bon bas je revien que dans 1 semaine 
histoire de bien digerer les rumeurs ...
svp plus de rumeurs!
on va tous attendre  ok ?


----------



## UnAm (9 Mai 2006)

mais vous savez pourquoi tout le monde se barre d'Apple?

parce que Jobs a décidé de fusionner avec M$ => personne n'est d'accord, tout le monde se barre


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

Prochaine rumeur : un ipod-iphone-ibook, tout en un, et en option un croissant !


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> mais vous savez pourquoi tout le monde se barre d'Apple?
> 
> parce que Jobs a décidé de fusionner avec M$ => personne n'est d'accord, tout le monde se barre




Rectification, prochaine rumeur : un winbook !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mai 2006)

Merci de m'avoir écoute


----------



## iDiot (9 Mai 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes.. tout le monde a déjà eu cette idée pour ce faire remarquer.




Moi j'ai pas encore eu recours à cette ruse  

Gniark gniark gniark...


----------



## .Steff (9 Mai 2006)

nogdra a dit:
			
		

> Prochaine rumeur : un ipod-iphone-ibook, tout en un, et en option un croissant !


Le croissant peut-etre mais le reste... :love:


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Le croissant peut-etre mais le reste... :love:



lol. c'est toujours ça de pris.


----------



## emy648 (9 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir écoute


 
Et alors, quels sont tes pronostiques?? Histoire de mettre un peu l'eau à la bouche...


----------



## .Steff (9 Mai 2006)

Moi j'actualise ma page www.apple.com/fr sans arret ...Va falloir que je mange un jour quand même....


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'actualise ma page www.apple.com/fr sans arret ...Va falloir que je mange un jour quand même....




lol. Me dis pas que t'espères toujours ?!?


----------



## Bionik (9 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'actualise ma page www.apple.com/fr sans arret ...Va falloir que je mange un jour quand même....



La ca devient grave 

Moi je dis le 20 ou le 30 mai..... de toute façon vont bien finir par arriver ces MacBook


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

C'est clair, mais la date de la baisse des prix des cores d'intel est déjà fixée ? ça donnerait peut être une tranche de jours, a défaut d'une tranche de pain. Oki, je sors.


----------



## .Steff (9 Mai 2006)

Rho bon ben je pense que maintenant c'est un peu foutu.... Bon ben tanpis je vais manger


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors, quels sont tes pronostiques?? Histoire de mettre un peu l'eau à la bouche...




Tout simplement  , la baisse des prix des processeur est pour le 28 mai . Maintenant a toi de comprendre ..


----------



## Yannoux (9 Mai 2006)

Ouais! Faudrait pas que Apple attende la WWDC de juin pour presenter son nouveau systeme "Leopard", le nouveau MacBook et qui sais, le nouvel iPod Phone machine a cafe!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Faudrait pas que Apple attende la WWDC de juin pour presenter son nouveau systeme "Leopard", le nouveau MacBook et qui sais, le nouvel iPod Phone machine a cafe!!!!



Ben si effectivement ils attendent la baisse des processeurs de fin mai pour sortir le MacBook, y a pas trop de raison qu'ils n'attendent pas la WWDC de juin pour ça... malheureusement ! Qu'est-ce que c'est que quelques jours de plus, quand ça fait des mois que tout le monde attend?


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Mai 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si effectivement ils attendent la baisse des processeurs de fin mai pour sortir le MacBook, y a pas trop de raison qu'ils n'attendent pas la WWDC de juin pour ça... malheureusement ! Qu'est-ce que c'est que quelques jours de plus, quand ça fait des mois que tout le monde attend?



La WWDC est en août pour Apple! Ne me demander pas pourquoi


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> Le croissant peut-etre mais le reste... :love:



A ce rythme la il risque de pas être très frais le croissant beurk :sick::hein:


----------



## nTuX (9 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> La WWDC est en août pour Apple! Ne me demander pas pourquoi


XServe, PowerMacs et MacBook Pro ?


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Mai 2006)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> XServe, PowerMacs et MacBook Pro ?



C'est vrai qu'Apple a encore pas mal de produits à sortir. Moi je verrai bien un Special Event avec le MacBook bien sûr, un nouvel iPod et peut-être encore autre chose et la WWDC sera l'occasion de sortir le nouveau PowerMac évidemment avec de nouveaux écran assortis et un One More Thing MacBook Pro 13,3"


----------



## nogdra (9 Mai 2006)

1 croissant en tant que symbole sur le carton d'invit' serait pas mal, non ?


----------



## yret (9 Mai 2006)

Bon allez, on va changer le titre de cette discussion car ce mardi se termine bientôt...


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mai 2006)

S'il y a un moment idéal symboliquement et médiatiquement pour faire un beau lancement d'un nouveau produit, ce serait peut-être pour l'ouverture de l'Apple Store de New York le 19 mai, non ? On convoque les journalistes pour l'inauguration d'un magasin, et hop ! on leur balance un nouveau produit ! :love:
(au moins, au lieu de dire la sempiternelle phrase : "Apple Store fermé", on pourrait dire :"Apple Store de New York ouvert"  )


----------



## xao85 (10 Mai 2006)

Ya plus personne, tt le monde est vener!!!!  Enfin vs inquiétez pas, ils sortiront forcement ds les semaines qui arrivent!


----------



## nogdra (10 Mai 2006)

lol. T'as vu, y'en a qui avait déjà même entamer une grêve de la faim hier.


----------



## nTuX (10 Mai 2006)

Allez, à mardi prochain !


----------



## louisxviii (10 Mai 2006)

Pour info depuis ce matin en fnac toute la gamme IBOOK est passé fin de vie et plus aucune commande chez APPLE. Etant doné les stock à zéro quasiement sur les ibook actuellement en FNAC ...


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Ya plus personne, tt le monde est vener!!!!  Enfin vs inquiétez pas, ils sortiront forcement ds les semaines qui arrivent!



Merci de faire un petit effort pour éviter le language SMS!


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> Allez, à mardi prochain !



Alors ça si c'est pas de la rumeur  

Je cite/traduit/résume :

"La sortie du MacBook a été repoussée au dernier moment à mardi prochain, le nouveau MacBook est donc attendu mardi prochain mais la date peut changer au dernier moment"

Ils n'en savent rien et à force de l'annoncer toutes les semaines, ils vont finir par avoir raison


----------



## Frodon (10 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça si c'est pas de la rumeur
> 
> Je cite/traduit/résume :
> 
> ...


Au pire, one more week (a répéter chaque fois que l'annonce est repoussée)


----------



## Komac (10 Mai 2006)

MOI JE SAIS !!!


----------



## Komac (10 Mai 2006)

mais je vous dirais pô...    

ok... je sors :rateau:


----------



## tyler_d (10 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'Apple a encore pas mal de produits à sortir. Moi je verrai bien un Special Event avec le MacBook bien sûr, un nouvel iPod et peut-être encore autre chose et la WWDC sera l'occasion de sortir le nouveau PowerMac évidemment avec de nouveaux écran assortis et un One More Thing MacBook Pro 13,3"




et n'oublions pas les fabuleuses annonces des produits incroyables pour l'apple expo de septembre !!!


----------



## )Tit( (10 Mai 2006)

Moi je pense qu'Apple c'est méchament trompé là car sortir un portable "pro" avant un portable "grand public" est une grosse erreur, je suis sur qu'il perde de l'argent là!!enfin à voir mardi prochain


----------



## YDKJPhilly (10 Mai 2006)

Ce matin à l'issue du conseil des Ministres, Jacques CHIRAC a déclaré : 

"La République, ce n'est pas la dictature de la rumeur".

Remercions notre Président d'avoir pris une décision ferme en obligeant implicitement Apple à sortir son Macbook au plus tôt


----------



## xao85 (10 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de faire un petit effort pour éviter le language SMS!




Jessaye mais c'est super dur surtout quand on est en fac de medecine... Jtenverrai un de mes cours et tessayera de me relire!


----------



## xao85 (10 Mai 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin à l'issue du conseil des Ministres, Jacques CHIRAC a déclaré :
> 
> "La République, ce n'est pas la dictature de la rumeur".
> 
> Remercions notre Président d'avoir pris une décision ferme en obligeant implicitement Apple à sortir son Macbook au plus tôt



On va avoir un procès contre macgeneration!!!


----------



## .Steff (10 Mai 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin à l'issue du conseil des Ministres, Jacques CHIRAC a déclaré :
> 
> "La République, ce n'est pas la dictature de la rumeur".
> 
> Remercions notre Président d'avoir pris une décision ferme en obligeant implicitement Apple à sortir son Macbook au plus tôt


non je pense plutôt qu'il veut fermer le Site www.macrumors.com et le forum MacG....Il s'est peut être inscrit sur mac Gé sous un pseudo:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## arnaud_aime (10 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Jessaye mais c'est super dur surtout quand on est en fac de medecine... Jtenverrai un de mes cours et tessayera de me relire!


 

Mouai boff comme excuse! J'imagine mal les futures ordonnances et surtout les futurs pharmaciens en train de les déchiffrer.... Personnellement mes cours sont aussi en abrégés mais contrairement a toi j'utilise des signes ou symboles ( comme ca impossible de le reproduire sur un forum ou sur une copie de concours :rateau: ).

Pour revenir au sujet, je penses aussi que les nouveautées sortiront lors de l'ouverture de l'Apple store de NY, ca fait encore environs deux semaines et ca sera le meilleur coup marketing pour la marque qu'ils penvent expérer (aprés faudra voir la disponibilité du produit, moi j'espère qu'ils ont déja commencé à en produire car sinon :hein: ). 

Donc je vous dis à dans deux semaines, je n'écoute plus aucune rumeurs.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Selon la formule consacrée, une source proche des milieux autorisés (etc... ) affirme que certains Apple store auraient reçus quelques palettes de matériel avec écrit en gros dessus : "ne pas ouvrir avant le 9 mai".


Et toujours de source sure, ces cartons ont bien été livrés, ouverts le 9 mai comme indiqué dessus, seulement ils contenaient un autre carton avec indiqué dessus :

"*Ne pas ouvrir avant le 16 mai*" 

Si si je vous jure


----------



## YDKJPhilly (10 Mai 2006)

.Steff a dit:
			
		

> non je pense plutôt qu'il veut fermer le Site www.macrumors.com et le forum MacG....Il s'est peut être inscrit sur mac Gé sous un pseudo:mouais: :mouais:


On est mal barré alors, parce qu'il a ajouté 

"Je fais toute confiance au gouvernement de Dominique de Villepin pour conduire la mission que je lui ai confiée et j'attends de lui qu'il accélère encore son action."

:/


----------



## xao85 (10 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et toujours de source sure, ces cartons ont bien été livrés, ouverts le 9 mai comme indiqué dessus, seulement ils contenaient un autre carton avec indiqué dessus :
> 
> "*Ne pas ouvrir avant le 16 mai*"
> 
> Si si je vous jure




Et puis après il y a un autre carton avec marqué ne pas ouvrir avant le 23mai, c'est ça????


----------



## .Steff (10 Mai 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> On est mal barré alors, parce qu'il a ajouté
> 
> "Je fais toute confiance au gouvernement de Dominique de Villepin pour conduire la mission que je lui ai confiée et j'attends de lui qu'il accélère encore son action."
> 
> :/


Ho merde j'avais pas pensé à ca.....Là on est mal barré c'est clair.


----------



## Thane (10 Mai 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin à l'issue du conseil des Ministres, Jacques CHIRAC a déclaré :
> 
> "La République, ce n'est pas la dictature de la rumeur".
> 
> Remercions notre Président d'avoir pris une décision ferme en obligeant implicitement Apple à sortir son Macbook au plus tôt



excellent !


----------



## Bionik (10 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis après il y a un autre carton avec marqué ne pas ouvrir avant le 23mai, c'est ça????


 
C'est marrant mouais: ) hier soir je me suis refait Les Poupées Russes, on devrait allez les aider à les déballer ces cartons voir ce que le dernier contient  
(en plus dans les poupees russes ya plein de macs)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2006)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> On est mal barré alors, parce qu'il a ajouté
> 
> "Je fais toute confiance au gouvernement de Dominique de Villepin pour conduire la mission que je lui ai confiée et j'attends de lui qu'il accélère encore son action."
> 
> :/


 
Au fait, pour info Villepin est aussi administrateur chez Apple, donc il faut replacer la phrase dans son contexte


----------



## )Tit( (10 Mai 2006)

Loin de moi l'idée d'acheter un PC, j'ouvre ce matin mon journal de pub quotidien et que vois-je? un PC acer 15" 512 ram 1.5Ghz 40GO  à 599!!Alors voilà pendant qu'Apple tarde les PCistes ce réjouissent et mettent un grand coup dans le derrière!!


----------



## xao85 (10 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant mouais: ) hier soir je me suis refait Les Poupées Russes, on devrait allez les aider à les déballer ces cartons voir ce que le dernier contient
> (en plus dans les poupees russes ya plein de macs)


 

 Je te suis,ils sont ou les cartons???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2006)

Cela dit, vu le bol qu'ils ont en ce moment (voir là et là), ils devraient le sortir dans la semaine. Ils sont sûrs qu'il fera un tabac.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je te suis,ils sont ou les cartons???



ben on l'a dit : dans des cartons


----------



## Paradise (10 Mai 2006)

les cartons sont là sources sures...   mais les sources ne disent pas ou   


super sources 

store fermé non je déconne c'était juste pour délirer avec les fou qui claque pomme+r sans arrêt depuis hier


----------



## Frodon (10 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi l'idée d'acheter un PC, j'ouvre ce matin mon journal de pub quotidien et que vois-je? un PC acer 15" 512 ram 1.5Ghz 40GO  à 599&#8364;!!Alors voilà pendant qu'Apple tarde les PCistes ce réjouissent et mettent un grand coup dans le derrière!!


Certes, mais à ce prix t'a rien d'extraordinaire, en effet:

- Faible capacité de disque dur: 40Go
- Disque dur 4200T seulement et en ATA100 seulement
- Faible résolution: 1024x768 (autant dire que le 15" avec cette résolution ca sert à rien)
- Carte graphique GMA900
- Microprocesseur Celeron unicore (donc avec la moitié de mémoire cache qu'un Pentium M)
- Pas de Firewire
- Pas de Bluetooth (ni 1.0 ni 2.0)
- Autonomie franchement mauvaise (1.7H seulement)
- Mobilité moyenne (dimension: 363 (W) x 275 (D) x 24/32.9 (H) mm et poid: 2.74kg)
- Offre logiciel fournie au strict minimum

Source: Site Acer
PS: Le prix officiel sur le site est visiblement un poil plus cher (649 Euros)

Bref, même comparé aux iBook G4 actuel, cet Acer est ridicule, et pourtant les iBook G4 sont franchement vieillissant (vivement qu'ils soient mis à jour).

C'est une configuration de bureautique guère plus, car même pour le multimédia moyen de part sa faible capacité de disque dur et son microprocesseur Celeron unicore et bridé en mémoire cache (1Mo de cache seulement), ca tiendra pas beaucoup la route (limité en capacité de stockage pour les video/photos/musique, impossible de décoder des vidéos encodé en HD, même 480p), sans compter le fait que le disque dur n'est qu'en ATA100 à 4200T et l'absence de Firewire qui empeche tout possibilité de faire du montage de vidéo numérique. Et son autonomie de moins de 1.7H empeche d'envisager de regarder un DVD en entier (d'autant qu'au l'autonomie est certainement encore plus faible dans ce cas), par exemple.

Donc j'appelle franchement pas ca frapper un grand coup, c'est le genre de config qu'on trouve sur le marché de l'occasion, Acer ne fait que recycler ces vieilles config en baissant le prix.

Bref, tu t'es fait avoir par le marketing d'Acer (qui ne précise que les atouts, sans les détails)


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2006)

Salut.


			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et toujours de source sure, ces cartons ont bien été livrés, ouverts le 9 mai comme indiqué dessus, seulement ils contenaient un autre carton avec indiqué dessus :
> 
> "*Ne pas ouvrir avant le 16 mai*"
> 
> Si si je vous jure


Et ainsi de suite...
Les cartons ont la taille d'une boite d'iBook, mais au final (quand t'as fini de jouer au poupées russes), dedans, c'est les nouveaux iPod shuffle qu'on trouve... 

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iota."


----------



## iota (10 Mai 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iota."


Pas grave, je t'en dois deux...  

@+
iota


----------



## )Tit( (10 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais à ce prix t'a rien d'extraordinaire, en effet:
> 
> - Faible capacité de disque dur: 40Go
> - Disque dur 4200T seulement et en ATA100 seulement
> ...



Exact, tu as raison je ne l'avait pas vu sous cet angle mais il faut dire qu'Apple nous abruti encore un peu plus avec ces attentes et ces rumeurs!!lol


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Mai 2006)

Une comparaison que je trouve bonne (certains me maudiront...) c'est avec le nouveau portable de Lenovo (qui a racheté la partie desktop et notebook de IBM).
Je mets un lien ici pour ceux que ça intéressent.
Donc c'est un core Solo 1,6GHz
512Mo ram
80Go 5200Tr/Min
Webcam intégré à l'écran 15,4" 1280x800
Intel GMA 950 ....
Ca donne déjà une idée de ce qu'on pourrait avoir par rapport au prix.


----------



## )Tit( (10 Mai 2006)

Euh désolé j'y connais rien mais cet carte graphique elle est bien?enfin suffisante?
Et puis le MacBook aura plutot un écran 13.3 pouce et un core duo, si on fait ces modifs, ça revient au même , c'est a dire 1050 euros??


----------



## belzebuth (10 Mai 2006)

voui ben avec un écran plus petit, sans le lecteur d'empreinte digitale et avec 20Go de DD en moins on devrait passer sous les 1000 non? 

I hope though...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (10 Mai 2006)

)Tit( a dit:
			
		

> Euh désolé j'y connais rien mais cet carte graphique elle est bien?enfin suffisante?
> Et puis le MacBook aura plutot un écran 13.3 pouce et un core duo, si on fait ces modifs, ça revient au même , c'est a dire 1050 euros??


Pour la bureautique, cette carte graphique convient tout à fait.
L'écran 13,3 c'est toujours une rumeur puisque le macbook n'est pas encore sorti (donc on en sait rien).
Pour ce qui est du processeur, sachant qu'Intel va baisser les prix de ces processeurs, on verra bien ce que va décider Apple.
Et enfin pour le prix, ce qui sûr c'est qu'il coûtera moins que 1629 (Prix du Macbook Pro)


----------



## MacFly3 (10 Mai 2006)

je viens de recevoir un courrier de la fnac, ce qui signifie que je vais avoir un bon d'achat de 999 euros  en remplacement de mon iBook G4 12" de juin dernier! 

vite sortez le ce macbook!!!!!:hein:


----------



## Max London (10 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin pour le prix, ce qui sûr c'est qu'il coûtera moins que 1629 (Prix du Macbook Pro)



Moins que 1629 euros?  Mais j'y compte bien! :afraid::rateau:
Bah moi je dit: 1200 maxi pour le modèle d'entrée de gamme.


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Mai 2006)

J'ai une question con mais un core solo c'est quoi de mieux qu'un simple Centrino qu'on connait depuis des lustres ?
C'est quoi cette arnaque marketing encore ?


----------



## Max London (10 Mai 2006)

Jcrois que c'est quand même mieux hein...à fréquence égale.


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Mai 2006)

en est tu certain ?


----------



## belzebuth (10 Mai 2006)

pas sur... à vérifier en tous cas!


----------



## houlala63 (11 Mai 2006)

Le nouvel ibook
Non,j'plaisante vous avez vu le prix :afraid:


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

Philou1789 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question con mais un core solo c'est quoi de mieux qu'un simple Centrino qu'on connait depuis des lustres ?
> C'est quoi cette arnaque marketing encore ?



Le Core Solo est meilleur que le centrino que tu connais depuis des lustres , car il fait partie de la plate forme Core d'Intel qui est en fait la plate forme Centrino 3. Alors que le Centrino dont tu parles est le Centrino 2. Pour résumé, c'est l'architecture qui a changé, même si ce qui fait l'intérêt du Centrino 3, est le dual Core.


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Pour la bureautique, cette carte graphique convient tout à fait.
> L'écran 13,3 c'est toujours une rumeur puisque le macbook n'est pas encore sorti (donc on en sait rien).
> Pour ce qui est du processeur, sachant qu'Intel va baisser les prix de ces processeurs, on verra bien ce que va décider Apple.
> Et enfin pour le prix, ce qui sûr c'est qu'il coûtera moins que 1629 (Prix du Macbook Pro)



Pour le 13,3", Apple a passé commande de dalles à cette dimensions, donc on peut penser que c'est cette taille qui équipera les MacBook, surtout que le 12" fait un peu vieillot. La mode est au panoramique aujourd'hui .
Pour ce qui est du processeur, avec la baisse de prix, Apple a tout intérêt de mettre uniquement des Core Duo dans le nouvel iBook pour éviter la mauvaise publicité et les critiques.


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Le nouvel ibook
> Non,j'plaisante vous avez vu le prix :afraid:



Et tu as vu la config? 

Geforce 7400 256Mo, il n'y aura pas ça dans l'iBook.
1 Go de mémoire, là aussi on peut rêver
Sans parler des 100 Go de DD


----------



## pim (11 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Et ta vu la config?
> 
> Geforce 7400 256Mo, il n'y aura pas ça dans l'iBook.
> 1 Go de mémoire, là aussi on peut rêver
> Sans parler des 100 Go de DD


Moi je ne trouve pas cette configuration si étrange que ça. Couleur incluse, cela ressemble beaucoup à des machines Apple !

Dans l'été, les prix des puces Core Duo vont baisser, le Merom va sans doute être adopter par le MacBook Pro, donc pourquoi pas deux remplaçants pour l'iBook, tout deux en Core Duo, l'un avec un écran de 12,1" et une carte graphique GMA 950 d'Intel, et l'autre avec un écran de 13,3" et une carte graphique un peu plus relevée.

En tout cas une telle configuration moi je suis preneur - mais sans le bruit du processeur cela dit


----------



## .Steff (11 Mai 2006)

Non puis il sera beau le nouvelle ibook j'espere. Enfin plus que celui la du moins


----------



## Bionik (11 Mai 2006)

Et au niveau du design de ce nouvel iBook, parceque on parle, on parle encore et toujours de ses performances (certes le plus important), mais hormis la rumeur de la double couleur (un blanc et un noir), vous pensez qu'on peut s'attendre à une autre mini révolution au niveau de la gueule de ce laptop?


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Et au niveau du design de ce nouvel iBook, parceque on parle, on parle encore et toujours de ses performances (certes le plus important), mais hormis la rumeur de la double couleur (un blanc et un noir), vous pensez qu'on peut s'attendre à une autre mini révolution au niveau de la gueule de ce laptop?



Wait & See... 
Sérieusement on verra bien mais tu entends quoi par mini révolution?


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Moi je ne trouve pas cette configuration si étrange que ça. Couleur incluse, cela ressemble beaucoup à des machines Apple !
> 
> Dans l'été, les prix des puces Core Duo vont baisser, le Merom va sans doute être adopter par le MacBook Pro, donc pourquoi pas deux remplaçants pour l'iBook, tout deux en Core Duo, l'un avec un écran de 12,1" et une carte graphique GMA 950 d'Intel, et l'autre avec un écran de 13,3" et une carte graphique un peu plus relevée.
> 
> En tout cas une telle configuration moi je suis preneur - mais sans le bruit du processeur cela dit


Il ne faut tout de même pas croire que tu aura une GeForce 7400 256Mo sur un iBook
Rien que pour l'autonomie c'est déjà pas bon. Ensuite un DD de 100Go, il n'y en a même pas sur un MacBook Pro, de même pour les 1Go de Ram


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut tout de même pas croire que tu aura une GeForce 7400 256Mo sur un iBook
> Rien que pour l'autonomie c'est déjà pas bon.* Ensuite un DD de 100Go, il n'y en a même pas sur un MacBook Pro, de même pour les 1Go de Ram*


Pardon?


----------



## xao85 (11 Mai 2006)

J'espère que son look va en jeter au moins autant que le dernier... Parceque c'est la classe après quand tu lutilise ds le traint


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Mai 2006)

Je crains surtout qu'au delà de ses spécifications techniques le futur ibook soit trop cher pour une entrée de gamme portable Apple....


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2006)

Cliquez sur l'image pour voir la capture complète

Avertissement: Ceci est probablement un fake


----------



## duracel (11 Mai 2006)

:rateau: :rateau: Ouah, le beau fake....


----------



## emy648 (11 Mai 2006)

Roh, ce serait trop beau...j'en rêve de voir ça sur la page d'ouverture du site...


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2006)

Autre fake:
Trop gros, cliquez ici pour voir


----------



## Fondug (11 Mai 2006)

Ca a cette gueule un 13.3 panoramique ?


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

raz les c***e des fakes...   :hein:  il y a vraiment des gens qui prennent leurs rêves pour des réalités


----------



## xao85 (11 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> raz les c***e des fakes...   :hein:  il y a vraiment des gens qui prennent leurs rêves pour des réalités



oui mais c'est telement beau de rever!!!!


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

ca fait maintenant 52 pages que je rêve et je commence un poil a en avoir raz le bidon!!


----------



## emy648 (11 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> ca fait maintenant 52 pages que je rêve et je commence un poil a en avoir raz le bidon!!


 
Surtout que ça fait depuis fin mars qu'on dit qu'il va arriver bientôt (enfin, en tout cas, date d'ouverture de ce topic)...:mouais:


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que ça fait depuis fin mars qu'on dit qu'il va arriver bientôt (enfin, en tout cas, date d'ouverture de ce topic)...:mouais:



meme depuis janvier il y avait un poste avant l'annonce du macbook pro


----------



## miaou (11 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais c'est telement beau de rever!!!!



oui mais le "vrai" va sortir on risque une grosse déception


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2006)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> oui mais le "vrai" va sortir on risque une grosse déception


Tout dépend de ce à quoi tu t'attend.

Le Macbook sera de toute au minimum configuré ainsi (basé sur les specs de l'iBook actuel):
 1.5GHz Intel Core Solo (?)
 2MB L2 cache
 512MB memory DDR667 SDRAM
 13.3-inch TFT Display  (?) (à moins qu'ils restent au 12.1")
 1152x720 (voir 1280x854) Resolution (?) (à moins qu'ils restent au 1024x768)
 Intel Integrated GMA950 with 64MB shared DDR667 SDRAM (?)
 40GB SATA hard drive (?)
 Combo Drive (DVD-ROM/CD-RW) (?)
 Built-in AirPort Extreme
 Built-in Bluetooth 2.0+EDR
 1 Firewire 400 connector
 2 USB 2.0 connectors
 10/100Mbits Ethernet connector (?)
 Video output connector (VGA, S-Video, Composite) (?)
 Scrolling Trackpad
 Sudden Motion Sensor
 Integrated iSight (??)
 IR receiver (??)
 IR Remote (??)
 iLife '06
 Frontrow (??)
 et tous les autres softs habituels
Et c'est au pire du pire. Donc perso comme je m'attends au pire à ca, je risque au contraire d'être agréablement surpris, puisque ca sera probablement mieux que ca.

Légende: 
(?) indique les éléments amenés à varier (beaucoup plus probablement en mieux qu'en moins bien)
(??) indique les éléments dont la présence n'est pas certaine bien que très fortement probable


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (11 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> [*] 512MB memory DDR667 SDRAM
> 
> [*] Intel Integrated GMA950 with 64MB shared DDR667 SDRAM (?)
> 
> ...



Alors je souhaite que sur tous ces points tu ais faux, sinon on va vers 53 pages de réactions de râleurs  

Et tu n'as pas mis le tarif que tu attendais, l'actuel ?  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2006)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Alors je souhaite que sur tous ces points tu ais faux, sinon on va vers 53 pages de réactions de râleurs


Oui pour la capacité du disque dur et la GMA950 je suis d'accord que si c'était ca qui était retenu par Apple, ca serait franchement pas terrible. 
Par contre pour les 512Mo de RAM, faut pas réver y'aura pas plus

Je tiens à rappeler que c'est le PIRE de ce que pourrait être le Macbook, et j'ai bien précisé que je donnais le PIRE des cas.

PS: Tous les éléments qui sont certains ce sont tous ceux sans (?) et sans (??), à partir du moment où j'ai mis un (?) c'est qu'il y a de forte chance que cela varie (en mieux évidement, car ca serait dur de faire pire  ), et pour les éléments avec un (??) c'est que leur présence n'est pas certaine (donc pour l'iSight et frontrow), quoique fort probable aux vu des configs Intel précedentes


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Mai 2006)

Waoz , si il a ce look la lorsqu'il sortira, j'achete de suite ! Il serait superbe comme ca.

Tout ce que j'espere c'est qu'il va sortir vite fait, je dois racheter un portable et je ne sais que prendre entre un iBook (1Go de ram, 100 de disque dur), un powerbook ac 768 de ram ou un MacBook :S le tout en 12" evidament !


----------



## samoussa (11 Mai 2006)

choppé sur un autre site. le type a pris ça sur le site US :


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> choppé sur un autre site. le type a pris ça sur le site US :* PHOTO DU FAKE*



Faudrait lire avant de posté, j'ai déjà posté ce FAKE (oui c'est un fake, son auteur l'a "avoué"), sur la page précedente.


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pardon?



Désolé, je me suis mal exprimer. Mais sérieusement, 100Go sur le MacBook, c'est quasi impossible, et pour les 1Go de Ram peut-être sur le haut de gamme mais j'en doute fort!


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

c'est y est le concours de fake est ouvert ou quoi?   après chaque chance de voir ce "newbook" les macusers craques et sortent leurs plus beau fake    c'est choux vraiment mais il faut faire attention a ne pas tomber de haut en voyant le real book, en esperant qu'il sera aussi beau et attirant que ce fake loà  



			
				Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je me suis mal exprimer. Mais sérieusement, 100Go sur le MacBook, c'est quasi impossible, et pour les 1Go de Ram peut-être sur le haut de gamme mais j'en doute fort!




+1 100 Go je ne pense pas aussi 80 Go Max voir la concurrence et la gamme apple


----------



## MacFly3 (11 Mai 2006)

je penche pour cette config:

1,5 ghz core duo, 512 mo ram, 60 go de disque dur, écran wide 13,3", GMA 950, Frontrow, Isight, le tout pour 1199 

Je dis 1199 car tout le monde veut un ordinateur a moins de 1000 euros, mais ça serait a mon avis fort probable étant donné que l'iBook 12" actuel le moins cher est a 1049 (hors promos actuelles de liquidation du ptibook!)


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

MacFly3 a dit:
			
		

> je penche pour cette config:
> 
> 1,5 ghz core duo, 512 mo ram, 60 go de disque dur, écran wide 13,3", GMA 950, Frontrow, Isight, le tout pour 1199
> 
> Je dis 1199 car tout le monde veut un ordinateur a moins de 1000 euros, mais ça serait a mon avis fort probable étant donné que l'iBook 12" actuel le moins cher est a 1049 (hors promos actuelles de liquidation du ptibook!)



Je pense que tous les modèles seront équipés de Core duo mais cadencés à 1.66Ghz car le 1,5Ghz n'existe pas en théorie


----------



## Max London (11 Mai 2006)

Ben oublier l'espace après les points, du genre après 5x Faster, ca me parrait pas très Apeulien. 
Mais cette affiche est effectivement fort jolie


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2006)

MacFly3 a dit:
			
		

> Je dis 1199&#8364; car tout le monde veut un ordinateur a moins de 1000 euros, mais ça serait a mon avis fort probable étant donné que l'iBook 12" actuel le moins cher est a 1049&#8364; (hors promos actuelles de liquidation du ptibook!)



Euh y'a quelque chose de pas clair dans ton texte là, tu dis:

- les gens aimeraient une machine à moins de 1000 Euros
- mais(?) cela serait fort probable (c'est là que ca cloche)
- et tu estime au final la config à 1199 Euros

...

Soit tu voulais dire que c'était peu probable qu'il y ai une config à moins de 1000 Euros, soit tu as fait une erreur dans ton estimation et tu voulais indiquer un prix inférieur à 1000 Euros.... Car tel que tu l'as formulé c'est contradictoire


----------



## MacFly3 (11 Mai 2006)

exact je voulais dire fort PEU probable  désolé...


----------



## shango (11 Mai 2006)

Pour moi ce portable serait idéal si il embarquait os X, pensez vous qu'apple réussira à sortir un portable aussi compétitif?


Ordinateur portable
Asus A8JM-H006H   1 499 	





L'avis de la Fnac
Non vous ne rêvez pas ! Dans un format 14 léger et ergonomique, retrouvez toutes les dernières technologies : processeur T2400, 120 Go de disque dur et... 512 Mo de mémoire vidéo dédiée, ce qui est exceptionnel ! Pour parfaire le tout, une caméra est intégrée pour la visio-conférence ou le « chat » ainsi quune connectique Bluetooth pour encore plus de mobilité.

Fiche technique "Asus A8JM-H006H"

Constructeur	Asus
Type de boîtier	Portable - Notebook
Poids net en kg	2,4
Type de batterie / autonomie	Lithium ion / NC
Microprocesseur	Intel Core Duo T2400 Centrino Duo
Fréquence du processeur / Fréquence de Bus	1,83 GHz / NC
Mémoire cache externe	2 Mo de niveau 2
Taille mémoire vive installée	1 Go DDR2
Taille mémoire vive maxi	NC
Lecteur de cartes mémoire	Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Secure Digital, MultiMedia Card
Lecteur de disquettes 3,5 pouces	Non
Lecteur CD-ROM, DVD-ROM / Graveur CD-R, CD-RW	Combiné lecteur DVD-ROM et graveur CD-RW, DVD -R/-RW, DVD +R/+RW, DVD +R double couche
Capacité disque dur	120 Go
Taille diagonale écran	14" WXGA
Technologie écran	TFT ColorShine
Modèle de processeur graphique	nVidia GeForce Go7600
Mémoire vidéo	512 Mo
Résolution maxi avec mémoire installée	1280 x 800
Sortie vidéo TV	Oui
Connecteurs FireWire / IEEE 1394	1
Carte son	Intégrée
Nombre de haut-parleurs intégrés	2
Modem / Fax 56K	Oui
Carte réseau Ethernet	10/100/1000 Mbps
Port infrarouge (IrDA)	Oui
Communication sans fil	WiFi 802.11a/b/g, Bluetooth 2.0+EDR
Connecteurs	5 USB 2.0, 1 modem RJ-11, 1 Ethernet RJ-45, 1 FireWire IEEE1394, 1 DVI, 1 VGA, 1 sortie TV, 1 sortie casque, 1 entrée micro, 1 ExpressCard
Dispositif de pointage	TouchPad (pavé tactile)
Système d'exploitation et Logiciels fournis	Microsoft Windows XP Home
Caractéristiques complémentaires	Webcam intégrée 350 000 pixels
Dimensions (l x p x h) en mm	335 x 245 x 37,3
Garantie	1 an


----------



## Max London (11 Mai 2006)

Ouf non! 

512 mb de mémoire vidéo, c'est encore en standard dans aucun mac, le giga de RAM, non plus, tant que cela ne saura pas en standard dans tous les MBP, 120 go de disque dur??? 
Mais mon pauvre ami, tu ferait mieux de regarder la couleur du soi-disant tabac que tu fume!:rateau: 

Non je déconne, mais quand même, la config est vraiment trop élevée...
On a la une bonne config pour la prochainne màj du MBP, et encore...
2,4 kilos, pas mal du tout! Graveur DVD double couches! Wi-Fi, BlueTooth et Infrarouge! Webcam intégrée!

Mais c'est vrai que le rapport composants/prix est exceptionnel, faudrait connaitre la qualité


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> faudrait connaitre la qualité


Ben c'est du Asus


----------



## emy648 (11 Mai 2006)

Oui c'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal... Mais perso je recherche quelque chose de plus petit, plus portable... (12", ou 13" grand max!). Mais il me semble que j'ai vu un ultra-portable asus à la fnac (Liège), à 1300 euros (et des poussières) au lieu de 1700euros... Et je dois vous dire que même si je suis complètement obsédée par apple en ce moment, j'ai un peu hésité!!


----------



## Max London (11 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est du Asus



Je connait que de nom...c'est bon?


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Et je dois vous dire que même si je suis complètement obsédée par apple en ce moment, j'ai un peu hésité!!



Garde ton sang froid! Il ne faut pas céder maintenant, si prêt du but!


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> Je connait que de nom...c'est bon?


J'en ai pas entendu que du bien  Ca ne m'a pas l'air trop réputé pour la fiabilité des composants en tout cas


----------



## shango (11 Mai 2006)

Ouai asus c'est une marque qui est assez réputée dans le monde pc pour la qualité de la finition. Ca vaut pas du sony ou du apple niveau fabrication mais c'est pas du acer non plus


----------



## shango (11 Mai 2006)

et niveau fiabilité en effet il y a mieux apparemment


----------



## emy648 (11 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Garde ton sang froid! Il ne faut pas céder maintenant, si prêt du but!


 


hihihi...  Oui, je me suis un peu laissée emporter! Mais ça devient loooooooooooooooong!!!:hein:  Qu'est ce qu'ils attendent pour le sortir le macbook??!!! Ca devient cruel...


----------



## nogdra (11 Mai 2006)

L'asus machine idéal du moment, peut-être pour ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur, question design, hum, wala koi. En tout cas, niveau fakes, ils y vont cash, vraiment du beau travail. Apple n'aura bientôt plus besoin de designers pour ses machines !


----------



## Freelancer (11 Mai 2006)

shango a dit:
			
		

> Ouai asus c'est une marque qui est assez réputée dans le monde pc pour la qualité de la finition. Ca vaut pas du sony ou du apple niveau fabrication mais c'est pas du acer non plus



heu, petite précision, c'est Asus qui fabrique les iBooks depuis un bon moment déjà


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

c'est juste la dalle je crois    non??


----------



## Freelancer (11 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste la dalle je crois    non??



non. voir Clubic.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Mai 2006)

Pour la fiabilité : je ne sais pas si c'est du Centrino mais de toute façon, tous les portables sont en gros montés dans une poignée d'usines dans le monde. Donc tous les portables ont en gros la même chose dedans. Les différences se font sur plein de points (boîte extérieure, garantie, SAV...) mais pas vraiment sur les composants...

Donc c'est en effet un très bon rapport qualité/prix. Mais je crois qu'Asus est assez mal réputée pour le SAV (à moins que ce ne soit Acer, j'ai un doute là).


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2006)

Terrible mais c un fake


----------



## Paradise (11 Mai 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> non. voir Clubic.




hihi merci beaucoup pour ton info    j'suis un Boulet


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2006)

Pourquoi pas deux configurations possibles a l'ibook une grand publique et une limite pro pour remplacer le powerbook 12 "


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> heu, petite précision, c'est Asus qui fabrique les iBooks depuis un bon moment déjà



Correction: C'est Asus qui assemble les iBooks! Les compasants restent choisi par Apple (surtout la carte mère qui est souvent médiocre dans les PC bas de gamme.)


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> hihi merci beaucoup pour ton info    j'suis un Boulet



Mais non, mais non, t'es pas un boulet


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas deux configurations possibles a l'ibook une grand publique et une limite pro pour remplacer le powerbook 12 "



Parce qu'il faut garder une certaine cohérence dans les gammes! Si la gamme grand public s'inssinue dans la gamme pro, ça devient incompréhensible. 
Je crois fermement au MacBook Pro 13,3". Beaucoup de professionnels ont besoin de mobilités et de puissance


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faut garder une certaine cohérence dans les gammes! Si la gamme grand public s'inssinue dans la gamme pro, ça devient incompréhensible.
> Je crois fermement au MacBook Pro 13,3". Beaucoup de professionnels ont besoin de mobilités et de puissance





Je suis a deux doigt de craquer pour un Vaio , voilà pourquoi je dis des betises ce soir


----------



## madekan (11 Mai 2006)

Fait pas ça!!! Encore 3 semaines grand max à attendre! Et quoi qu'il se passe, je pense qu'on ne sera pas déçu, ça reste la pomme et ils veulent surement marquer le coup depuis le temps qu'il n'ont pas fait vraiment évoluer ce portable!


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis a deux doigt de craquer pour un Vaio , voilà pourquoi je dis des betises ce soir



Toi aussi tu est en train de craquer? Déjà Emy qui se laisserait bien tenté! Gardez votre sang froid! Il ne faut pas se laisser aller. 
Répète après moi: Vaio c'est pas bien, Vaio c'est pas bien.... 
Ca va mieux maintenant? 

Encore un petit effort, c'est la dernière ligne droite.  C'est pour bientôt ce MacBook


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2006)

Bizarrement ca m'éclate plus Mac Os X ... Je suis malade ?


----------



## Bionik (11 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement ca m'éclate plus Mac Os X ... Je suis malade ?


 
Bah windaube ca fait longtemps que ca m'éclate plus. Vite faut faire quelque chose pour St John Perse :modo: :modo: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Mai 2006)

J'ai utilise le dernier Vaio a la fnac ce matin et cet aprem , j'ai pas trouvé ca degue , c grave ?


----------



## Alex6 (11 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilise le dernier Vaio a la fnac ce matin et cet aprem , j'ai pas trouvé ca degue , c grave ?



Les portables Sony sont d'une très grande qualité à ma connaissance, mais il ne faut pas oublier que ces machines sont vendues avec Windows   

Encore un peu de patience, ça serait dommage de craquer maintenant. Je suis sur que Steeve va pondre quelque chose d'extraordinaire (ou pas...)


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2006)

C'est vrai qu'un Vaio avec FreeBSD ou Linux (Ubuntu par exemple) : c'est jouable


----------



## madekan (12 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bizarrement ca m'éclate plus Mac Os X ... Je suis malade ?



Et Jaguar qqui va pas tarder à sortir avec ça, se serait bête de prendre un sony. C'est juste parce que ton porte feuille pèse lourd non? Ca te démange?


----------



## Alex6 (12 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Et Jaguar qqui va pas tarder à sortir avec ça, se serait bête de prendre un sony. C'est juste parce que ton porte feuille pèse lourd non? Ca te démange?



Euh Léopard non?


----------



## rhodmac (12 Mai 2006)

bon à ce rythme, on devrait avoir dépasser les 60 pages d'ici mardi 
en espérant que ca soit le dernier NEXT TUESDAY


----------



## Paradise (12 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je suis a deux doigt de craquer pour un Vaio , voilà pourquoi je dis des betises ce soir




je trouve dommage que tu craque pour un vaio a partir du moment ou tu n'as meme pas vu ce que donne le "new book" car tu risque d'avoir des regrets :hein:  :mouais: 
mais si il te faut un portable au plus vite et bha fonce  si pour toi windobe est pas un probleme


----------



## samoussa (12 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilise le dernier Vaio a la fnac ce matin et cet aprem , j'ai pas trouvé ca degue , c grave ?


Vade retro Satanas !! ... sort du corps de st john vile créature !!


----------



## Paradise (12 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Vade retro Satanas !! ... sort du corps de st john vile créature !!




je n'irai pas jusqu'a dire satanas, mais que st john est en pleine remise en question   
sérieusement attend au moins la sortie de "  newbook"


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilise le dernier Vaio a la fnac ce matin et cet aprem , j'ai pas trouvé ca degue , c grave ?


Non, perso j'aime bien les VAIO en soit, ce sont de très bonne machines, mais elles restent chères (je trouve qu'elles ont un moins bon rapport qualité/prix que les machines Apple), et ne sont pas officiellement supporté par Apple, donc on ne peut pas faire tourner MacOS X sans problèmes (i.e: sans avoir à le patcher pour le faire fonctionner et le maintenir).

A noter que j'utilise Windows XP tous les jours au boulot, et cela a le mérite de me rappeler quotidiennement pourquoi j'aime tant MacOS X. Idem quand j'utilise un Linux ou autres Unix like non suffisament simplifiés (soit dans le contexte actuel, aucun sauf MacOS X), j'ai choisi le Mac avant tous pour la non prise de tête de par son intuitivité et sa simplicité, et je ne retrouve ca sur aucun autre OS du marché, c'est pourquoi, tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'OS aussi intuitif et non prise de tête que MacOS X, je ne suis pas prêt de prendre une machine non supporté par MacOS X officiellement.

Donc comme toi ca ne me déplait pas les VAIO, mais à choisir entre un VAIO et un Apple je préfère un Apple pour le meilleur rapport qualité/prix et surtout pour MacOS X


----------



## Paradise (12 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Non, perso j'aime bien les VAIO en soient, ce sont de très bonne machines, mais elles restent chères (je trouve qu'elles ont un moins bon rapport qualité/prix que les machines Apple), et ne sont pas officiellement supporté par Apple, donc on ne peut pas faire tourner MacOS X sans problèmes (i.e: sans avoir à le patcher pour le faire fonctionner et le maintenir).
> 
> A noter que j'utilise Windows XP tous les jours au boulot, et cela a le mérite de me rappeler quotidiennement pourquoi j'aime tant MacOS X. Idem quand j'utilise un Linux ou autres Unix like non suffisament simplifiés (soit dans le contexte actuel, aucun sauf MacOS X), j'ai choisi le Mac avant tous pour la non prise de tête de par son intuitivité et sa simplicité, et je ne retrouve ca sur aucun autre OS du marché, c'est pourquoi, tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'OS aussi intuitif et non prise de tête que MacOS X, je ne suis pas prêt de prendre une machine non supporté par MacOS X officiellement.
> 
> Donc comme toi ca ne me déplait pas les VAIO, mais à choisir entre un VAIO et un Apple je préfère un Apple pour le meilleur rapport qualité/prix et surtout pour MacOS X




mon précieux!!! woua ca parle bien ici 100% d'accord avec toi, c'est vrai que les vaio sont au dessus du lot par rapport au autre marques (pc) maic apple est vraiment au dessus  et os X tellement agréable


----------



## xao85 (12 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai utilise le dernier Vaio a la fnac ce matin et cet aprem , j'ai pas trouvé ca degue , c grave ?


 

Ne craque pas, NE CRAQUE PAS!!!! Sinon tuvas le regreter


----------



## madekan (12 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Euh Léopard non?




fatigué...:rose:


----------



## emy648 (12 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu est en train de craquer? Déjà Emy qui se laisserait bien tenté! Gardez votre sang froid! Il ne faut pas se laisser aller.
> Répète après moi: Vaio c'est pas bien, Vaio c'est pas bien....
> Ca va mieux maintenant?
> 
> Encore un petit effort, c'est la dernière ligne droite.  C'est pour bientôt ce MacBook


 
Oui, je trouve aussi que les Vaio sont terribles! Mais également hors de prix pour moi (étudiante), donc il n'y a pas de risque que je craque pour un Vaio... Mais il y a toujours de petit Asus 13,3" qui me fait de l'oeil ! Non allez c'est pour rire, je ne vais pas craquer! Je n'ai pas besoin de changer d'ordi dans l'immédiat, donc je peux bien attendre encore un peu. Et puis j'ai trop envie de découvrir le monde de la pomme (que je ne connais absolument pas!)! 

Mais je dois avouer que ça commence à me peser d'attendre... :hein: Je ne comprend pas très bien leur façon de procéder chez apple... Ils ne font jamais de pub pour annoncer un nouveau produit??


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas très bien leur façon de procéder chez apple... Ils ne font jamais de pub pour annoncer un nouveau produit??


  Pas besoin, la pub, c'est les gens qui la font, qui créent le "buzz" autour d'Apple.  Maintenant pour tout ceux que ca lasse d'attendre, dites vous que ca pourrait faire 6 mois que vous auriez put acheter un iBook, qui reste un super portable avec OS X dessus  plutot que d'attendre... L'informatique c'est comme ca, le matériel acheté est de toute facon dépassé au moment meme ou vous passez la commande.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je trouve aussi que les Vaio sont terribles! Mais également hors de prix pour moi (étudiante), donc il n'y a pas de risque que je craque pour un Vaio... Mais il y a toujours de petit Asus 13,3" qui me fait de l'oeil ! Non allez c'est pour rire, je ne vais pas craquer! Je n'ai pas besoin de changer d'ordi dans l'immédiat, donc je peux bien attendre encore un peu. Et puis j'ai trop envie de découvrir le monde de la pomme (que je ne connais absolument pas!)!
> 
> Mais je dois avouer que ça commence à me peser d'attendre... :hein: Je ne comprend pas très bien leur façon de procéder chez apple... Ils ne font jamais de pub pour annoncer un nouveau produit??




Lequel Asus ? :rose:


----------



## corloane (12 Mai 2006)

Assus, Vaio... hé hé hé, une chose est sûre c'est que la Pomme a intérêt à sortir une machine vraiment intéressante - ou du moins aussi intéressante que l'iBook face à ses concurents de l'époque -  pour ne pas perdre ses clients


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Lequel Asus ? :rose:


Le seul ASUS 13,3" sur le marché est le W6A, dont les specifications sont les suivantes:

*Processeur et chipset *






 Processeur : Intel Pentium M 740 à 1,73 Ghz (FSB 533Mhz 2Mo cache L2)





 Chipset: Intel 915GM 

*Mémoire *





 512 Mo x1 DDRII





 Extension possible à 1.5 Go

*Affichage *





 Ecran : 13.3" TFT LCD WXGA (1280x800) Color Shine

*Carte graphique *





 Chipset : Intégré Intel 

*Stockage *





 Disque dur IDE de 100 Go (UDMA 133) 





 Graveur DVD±RW Super Multi 





 Lecteur de cartes SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO 

*Périphériques intégrés *





 Son : Chipset son intégré avec haut-parleurs stéréo





 Modem : V90 RJ-11 





 Interface GigabitLAN 10/100/1000 RJ45 





 Réseau sans-fil 802.11 b/g et BlueTooth 





 Touchpad intégré 

*Connecteurs *





 1 port VGA 





 1 sortie s/vidéo 





 prises audio (casque, microphone, etc.) 





 3 connecteurs USB 2.0 





 1 port infrarouge IrDA 





 1 port Firewire IEEE 1394 





 1 port RJ-11 (modem) 





 1 port RJ-45 (réseaux) 





 1 port compatible PCMCIA type II 





 1 sortie TV 

*Alimentation *





 Batterie 4 cellules 4800mAh 

*Boîtier *





 Dimensions : 315 x 226 x 32 mm (LxPxH) 





 Poids : 2.0 Kg 

*Système d'exploitation et logiciels *





 Microsoft Windows XP Home 

*Fourni avec : *





 Adaptateur secteur 

Et le prix: entre 1400&#8364; et 1600&#8364; suivant les magasins.


Les points forts:

- Capacité du disque dur de 100Go
- Graveur multi-couche
- Lecteur mémoire flash multi-format (*)
- Slot PCMCIA-II

Les défauts majeurs:

- Microprocesseur de génération précédente (Pentium M) et unicore
- Carte graphique GMA900 (donc prie que la GMA950) à mémoire partagée
- Dimensions
- Disque dur UDMA seulement (non SATA)
- Aucun logiciel autre que l'OS fourni et Windows XP fourni en version Home edition seulement.
- Bluetooth 1.0
- Pas de webcam intégrée
- Absence de slot ExpressCard
- Absence totale de connecteur(s) audio optique (S/PDIF)

 Un défaut subjectif mais ULTRA majeur pour une personne ayant gouté à MacOS X:

 - Fournis avec Windows XP

Avis personnel: Configuration vieillissante, rapport qualité/prix (très?) moyen.

(*) J'ai jamais vraiment prix l'intégration d'un lecteur de mémoire flash comme un avantage (car étant donné la variation rapide des formats, ils deviennent vites obsoletes ou incomplet, il vaut mieux en avoir un externe), mais je le met quand même


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

T'as oublié un défaut majeur : Windows XP...


----------



## nicolasf (12 Mai 2006)

Si l'argent n'était pas un soucis, cela ferait longtemps que j'aurais un Sony, sans doute un des petits (en 11,1 pouces) ! A chaque fois que j'en vois en vrai, je les trouve super : écran magnifique (véritable point fort des Sony, surtout par rapport aux écrans des ibooks actuels) et finalement pas si petit, et puis quelle taille globale ! Le tout sans vraiment sacrifier la puissance (manque juste le lecteur/graveur DVD mais bon, on pouvait pas tout faire rentrer)...

Non vraiment, ça reste pour moi l'une des meilleure marque de portable. Et Apple a intérêt à faire des efforts pour la gamme de l'ultra-portables !

Et pour ceux que Windaube dérange tant, on peut toujours installer Linux (et même MacOSX...) !


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux que Windaube dérange tant, on peut toujours installer Linux (et même MacOSX...) !


  Enfin OS X tu t'accroches pour faire les maj de logiciel, et Linux, ca fait maintenant 6 mois que je "teste", c'est pas mal mais c'est loin d'être OS X


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux que Windaube dérange tant, on peut toujours installer Linux (et même MacOSX...) !



Et pour ceux pour qui Windows et Linux (ou autre OS pas aussi intuitif et simple que MacOS X) dérangent, et qui ne veulent pas installer un MacOS X patché, illegal et pour lequel il est impossible de le mettre à jour facilement (i.e: sans patch)???


----------



## emy648 (12 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Le seul ASUS 13,3" sur le marché est le W6A, dont les specifications sont les suivantes:
> 
> *Processeur et chipset *
> 
> ...


 

Me suis trompée apparement... ce serait plutôt un 12,1" que j'ai vu... (http://www.fnac.be/fr/produto.aspx?catalogo=hardware&categoria=laptop&produto=10032926)  

Mais il était très joli quand même... Ce qui m'inquiète plus c'est l'énorme reduction qu'ils faisaient dessus ( il etait à 1399 au lieu de 1700 ou 1800euros)...Et quand j'ai essayé de demander à un vendeur la raison de cette réduction, il a fait comme s'il ne m'entendait pas!!!  Enfin, de toute façon je n'achèterai plus jamais d'ordinateur là bas (SAV déplorable...), je vais juste pour pouvoir regarder les modèles qui pourraient me plaire...


----------



## Paradise (12 Mai 2006)

Merci Frodon pour ce petit point sur un des frères de notre futur book  
et le prix est vraiment élevé pour ca non?  1400 1600 euro.. !!

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Frodon.


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes
je me permets d'intervenir dans votre discussion !  comme vous j'attends avec impatience le successeur de l'ibook car je viens de vendre mon pc portable et il ne me reste que le pc de mon petit mari.....sur lequel je vous écris :sick: 
je veux "gouter" à l'univers APPLE mais j'aimerais bien ne pas attendre trop longtemps 
alors ON CROISE LES DOIGTS pour que cela arrive vite


----------



## nicolasf (12 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux pour qui Windows et Linux (ou autre OS pas aussi intuitif et simple que MacOS X) dérangent, et qui ne veulent pas installer un MacOS X patché, illegal et pour lequel il est impossible de le mettre à jour facilement (i.e: sans patch)???



Ah bah dans ce cas, la question ne se pose même pas et on prend ce que la pomme veut bien nous donner... 

Pour Linux, tout dépend de la distri mais certaines (Ubuntu, Mandriva...) sont vraiment très simple d'accés. Peut-être pas autant que MacOSX ou Windows mais bon. Et surtout certains points, Linux reste, selon moi, l'un des OS les plus simple ou en tout cas performant : la mise à jour de tous les logiciels installés par une simple ligne de commande, je connais pas plus simple. Evidemment, faut accepter de mettre les mains dans le camboui/terminal. Mais c'est pas si sorcier, il faut être curieux et on apprend vite. Surtout que la communauté linuxienne est parmi les plus importantes (si ce n'est la plus importante) et prête à aider.


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Me suis trompée apparement... ce serait plutôt un 12,1" que j'ai vu... (http://www.fnac.be/fr/produto.aspx?catalogo=hardware&categoria=laptop&produto=10032926)
> 
> Mais il était très joli quand même... Ce qui m'inquiète plus c'est l'énorme reduction qu'ils faisaient dessus ( il etait à 1399 au lieu de 1700 ou 1800euros)...Et quand j'ai essayé de demander à un vendeur la raison de cette réduction, il a fait comme s'il ne m'entendait pas!!!  Enfin, de toute façon je n'achèterai plus jamais d'ordinateur là bas (SAV déplorable...), je vais juste pour pouvoir regarder les modèles qui pourraient me plaire...


C'était donc une erreur d'affichage de leur part.

Cela dit, je vais quand même me permettre de faire mon commentaire sur le portable dont tu parles:

*Camera: *1.3 Megapixel webcam/microphone swivels 180 degrees 
*Display:* 12.1" 1280x768 "Color Shine/Crystal Shine" LCD Panel 
*OS:* Microsoft® Windows® XP Home 
*CPU:* Intel® Pentium® M 740, 533MHz, 1.73GHz, 2MB L2 Cache 
*HDD:* 80GB
*Chipset:* Intel 915GM 
*Memory:* 512MB DDR2 400MHz, upgradeable to 1GB 
*Optical Drive:* DVD-RW Super-Multi Dual Layer 
*Wireless: *802.11b/g, Bluetooth&#8482; 
*Interface: *USB 2.0, 4-in-1 memory card reader, 1394a firewire, PCMCIA 
*Dimensions and Weight: *11.7&#8221; x 8.7&#8221; x 1.2&#8221;, 4lb (6-cell battery pack) 

*Prix:* 1799&#8364;
Avantages:

- Résolution d'écran importante
- Graveur DVD double couche
- Capacité de disque dur honorable
- Webcam intégrée
- Lecteur multi-carte
- Taille et poids
- Connecteur PCMCIA

Défauts:

- Microprocesseur d'ancienne génération et unicore
- Carte graphique GMA900 (donc pire qu'une GMA950) à mémoire partagée
- Résolution d'écran peut être trop importante vis à vis de la taille de l'ecran (i.e: peut être désagréable lors d'un usage prolongé)
- Pas de connecteur audio S/PDIF optique (ni en sortie ni en entrée)
- Mémoire à 400MHz alors que le bus système est à 533MHz (goulot d'etranglement)
- Bluetooth 1.x uniquement
- Fournis qu'avec Windows XP Home Edition
- Aucun logiciel additionnel fourni
- Prix excessif!!!!!

Si prix à 1399&#8364;:

- Enlever le "Prix" dans la liste des défauts

Défaut subjectif ultra majeur pour les personnes que ca dérange:

- Fournis avec Windows XP


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Pour Linux, tout dépend de la distri mais certaines (Ubuntu, Mandriva...) sont vraiment très simple d'accés. Peut-être pas autant que MacOSX ou Windows mais bon. Et surtout certains points, Linux reste, selon moi, l'un des OS les plus simple ou en tout cas performant : la mise à jour de tous les logiciels installés par une simple ligne de commande, je connais pas plus simple. Evidemment, faut accepter de mettre les mains dans le camboui/terminal. Mais c'est pas si sorcier, il faut être curieux et on apprend vite. Surtout que la communauté linuxienne est parmi les plus importantes (si ce n'est la plus importante) et prête à aider.


    J'ai mon poste de travail sous Debian (sarge) et à la maison j'ai un portable sous Debian Sid (une des seule distro qui c'est installée sans problème, avec DSL et Knoppix), et j'essaye pas mal de live CD avec VMware Workstation :love: , le dernier qui m'ai plut etant VectorLinux.  Mais le problème c'est que Linux n'est pas &quot;abordable&quot;, je ne conseillerais pas Linux en alternative à Windows à un pote non-informaticien, meme si (K/X/..)Ubuntu ou Suse sont de plus en plus simple à configurer.  Un autre problème de Linux est la multitude d'applications &quot;incomplètes&quot; (ou foireuses, genre gftp...). Un type aura developpé un petit truc chouette, puis se sera lassé et l'aura laissé de coté. Du coup tu t'y perd un peu quand tu cherches quelque chose de précis.  Itou pour la reconnaissance et l'utilisation du matériel. Par exemple, j'ai toujours pas réussi à me servir du graveur de CD sur ma Sarge (alors que le PC est un IBM de base, rien d'exotique).  Par contre comme point fort y'a la gestion de la mémoire qui est aussi bonne voire meilleure que celle d'OS X et le multi-tache.


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Pour Linux, tout dépend de la distri mais certaines (Ubuntu, Mandriva...) sont vraiment très simple d'accés.


Je suis peut être un peu tranchant dans mes opinions sur Linux, mais j'ai essayé ces distributions Linux, et bien qu'il y a eu de sacré progres sur la simplicité dans ces et distribs, comparé à MacOS X et même à Windows, y'a encore du chemin à faire avant d'arriver ne serait ce qu'aux chevilles de MacOS X ou aux hanches de Windows XP.

Alors personnellement en tant qu'informaticien et ancien Linuxien averti, je m'en sort très bien avec les différentes distribs de Linux, que ca soit une Slackware, une Gentoo, une Debian ou une Ubuntu, mais même les distribs les plus simples d'aujourd'hui sont encore très très loin de MacOS X, quelque soit ce que voudraient bien faire croire les adorateurs de Linux.

Bref, pour un utilisateurs un minimum interessé par l'informatique pour qui ca ne dérange pas trop d'utiliser de temps à autre une ligne de commande, Linux ca va, mais je ne le conseillerai jamais à une personne qui veut se servir de son ordinateur comme outils sans se prendre la tête.

A vrai dire, moi même, pourtant informaticien et ancien Linuxien averti, je ne retournerai pas sous Linux en tant qu'OS desktop, que ca soit sur une Ubuntu ou pas, car j'avoue que ca fait un sacré bien pour un informaticien (pour qui donc apprendre et connaitre comment marche un ordinateur et son OS est le métier), de ne pas avoir à se creuser la tête pour quoique ce soit et c'est ce que MacOS X (car c'est très rare d'avoir à se creuser la tête pour faire quelque chose sous MacOS X et encore plus d'avoir à utiliser la ligne de commande) m'a apporté et ce que j'apprecie le plus dans MacOS X.

Pour donner un exemple, j'ai très recement (au mois d'Avril), installé la toute dernière Ubuntu sur le PC d'un amis, et bien il ne s'est pas passé 5 minutes après le premier boot (après que l'installation ai été terminée donc), que j'ai déjà eu à utiliser la ligne de commande car j'avais à configurer des trucs qui n'étaient pas prévu dans les outils avec GUI fournis ou qui necessitaient une gymnastique ridicule en passant par les outils fournis. Evidement ca ne m'a posé aucun problème à le faire, n'ayant pas perdu mes connaissances de Linuxien averti (c'est comme le vélo, ca ne se perd pas  ), mais franchement si j'avais pu l'éviter j'aurai largement préféré.


----------



## xao85 (12 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et toutes
> je me permets d'intervenir dans votre discussion ! comme vous j'attends avec impatience le successeur de l'ibook car je viens de vendre mon pc portable et il ne me reste que le pc de mon petit mari.....sur lequel je vous écris :sick:
> je veux "gouter" à l'univers APPLE mais j'aimerais bien ne pas attendre trop longtemps
> alors ON CROISE LES DOIGTS pour que cela arrive vite



Et une de plus qui attends, va falloir qu'on fasse de la place sur le forum pour tous tenir!!! Enfin ça fait plaisir de voir une PCiste rejoindre notre clan!!!


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

vous allez bien me faire une ptite place   je ne suis pas bien grosse  
j'avoue que j'hésite entre deux petits ultraportables qui sont :
-l'asus w5f
- et....le APPLE à venir !    
j'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas si je vous demande d'éclairer ma lanterne et de me dire quelle est la difference essentielle entre le monde pc et le monde mac  
je me renseigne actuellement à droite et à gauche sur le sujet et à priori la difference c'est le système d'exploitation qui est OX  ?
d'un point de vue purement pratique, quelle est l'avantage de ce système ?
merci si vous pouvez m'aider à y voir un peu plus clair


----------



## nicolasf (12 Mai 2006)

Pour Linux : je suis tout sauf informaticien (classé "littéraire" par les études) mais je suis curieux. J'ai abandonné Linux temporairement, parce que je suis en prépa et parce que je n'ai pas le temps. Mais pour moi, Linux, c'est en effet compliqué mais c'est aussi l'OS le plus puissant, le plus stable, le plus souple. Certes, c'est pas simple, il faut apprendre à s'en servir, mais après, quel bonheur ! 

Déjà, il permet de faire durer un ordi longtemps (mais là, je pense que c'est pareil avec MacOSX). J'ai pu utiliser de très vieilles machines avec Linux, pendant encore quelques années.

Ensuite, tout est gratuit ! L'offre logiciele libre et gratuite est tout bonnement impréssionante. Ca peut paraître idiot mais moi je suis pour le libre et dès que je peux utiliser un logiciel ou un format libre, je le fais. Avec MacOSX, je me trouve un peu géné sur ce point. Et avec Linux, on peut en faire des économies ! Rien que l'OS, office et Photoshop (par exemple), ça fait des économies !

Mais évidemment, on a des problèmes, à la pelle. J'ai mis des semaines à configurer le wifi notamment. Mais moi, j'aime bien faire ça. En général, je demande de l'aide, je comprends pas grand chose à l'aide mais j'applique. Et quand ça marche, je suis bien content. Et à force de faire des choses qu'on comprend pas bien, on finit par comprendre. Bon, c'est sûr, j'ai eu pas mal d'échecs (carte son externe notamment). 

Donc globalement, je dirais que Linux n'est pas l'OS inaccessible que tout nouvel utilisateur devrait fuir à tous prix. Cela nécessite du temps, beaucoup de temps et une curiosité permanente. Pour ma part, c'est un loisir principalement. Je ne peux pas me permettre de travailler sous Linux, je n'en ai pas le temps. Mais je me remettrai, une fois la prépa ou les études terminées, à Linux car c'est le seul OS je trouve, où on apprend vraiment l'informatique.


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

....système OS X pardon !  je sens que je vais me faire :hosto:


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

Quelques avantages : - stabilité  - 0 virus (donc pas d'anti-virus ou de choses dans le genre qui ralentisse ta machine) - simplicité (en général tu branches un périphérique et il fonctionne) - iLife (une suite logicielle à ?? , offerte avec tous le nouveaux macs) : qui permet de gérer ta vie numérique tres facilement : photos, montages video, musique (création de musique), ... . Tous dans le meme esprit qu'iTunes - etc...  Les autres continueront


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

D'accord avec quasiment tout sauf ca :  





			
				nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, tout est gratuit !


  Il y a des codecs payants, des distro payantes et des softs payants également   Et sur OS X, tu peux avoir tout gratuit sauf l'OS


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

vous me dites qu'il ne faut pas installer d'antivirus :affraid:  ? ou j'ai mal compris


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

...et pour l'installation du wifi avec ma LIVEBOX......pas de problèmes j'espère ?


----------



## Fondug (12 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> ....système OS X pardon ! je sens que je vais me faire :hosto:


 
Tu peux jeter un oeil à la rubrique Switch de ce forum et même à la rubrique switch du site d'apple.

Perso, j'utilise windows au bureau et mac à la maison. Y'a pas besoin de réfléchir, c'est bien pensé, ça tombe sous la main, j'ai l'impression que ça anticipe mes besoins, c'est pratique, c'est stable, c'est universel (oui oui), c'est agréable, ça flatte l'oeil et ça repose mon cerveau aprés avoir passé 10h devant un dell. Les applis apple (iWork et iLife en particuliers) ont un coté bien plus ludique que microsoft. Bref, j'ai l'impression de l'utiliser et de m'éclater, pas de subir ou d'être au bureau...


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> Donc globalement, je dirais que Linux n'est pas l'OS inaccessible que tout nouvel utilisateur devrait fuir à tous prix. Cela nécessite du temps, beaucoup de temps et une curiosité permanente. Pour ma part, c'est un loisir principalement. Je ne peux pas me permettre de travailler sous Linux, je n'en ai pas le temps. Mais je me remettrai, une fois la prépa ou les études terminées, à Linux car c'est le seul OS je trouve, où on apprend vraiment l'informatique.



Comme tu le dis ca nécessite du temps, et la volonté d'apprendre à l'utiliser. Or ce temps et cette volonté un certains nombre de gens n'ont soit pas le désir soit pas la possibilité de se permettre de le prendre.

Moi par exemple, ce temps que j'ai pris par le passé (pendant pres de 5 ans!), au jour d'aujourd'hui je ne crois pas que je l'aurais pris, tout simplement parce que j'ai d'autres circonstances qui m'amène à avoir moins de temps à consacrer à ce genre de chose.

Un autre exemple, les gens qui utilisent un ordinateurs juste comme outils pour aller sur Internet, jouer, faire des loisirs numériques...etc, sont aussi typiquement le genre de gens qui ont envie de tout sauf de chercher à apprendre à utiliser leur ordinateur, ils désirent au contraire être opérationnel le plus rapidement possible sans perdre de temps.


----------



## Fondug (12 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> ...et pour l'installation du wifi avec ma LIVEBOX......pas de problèmes j'espère ?


 
Bah non... Là aussi, il y a une rubrique dédiée sur ce forum et bcp utilisent la livebox avec leur mac (et je vais rejoindre trés prochainement le nombre)


----------



## Alex6 (12 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> vous me dites qu'il ne faut pas installer d'antivirus :affraid:  ? ou j'ai mal compris



Certains préfèrent en installer un par sécurité.

Personnellement depuis 1 an et demi sur mac, je n'ai pas installé d'antivirus et je ne recontre aucun souci.
Les virus sous Os X, pour le moment, n'existent pas.


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> vous me dites qu'il ne faut pas installer d'antivirus :affraid:  ? ou j'ai mal compris



Actuellement il n'y a aucun véritable virus existants pour MacOS X, donc oui actuellement un antivirus sous MacOS X est inutile.


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

Pire, les softs qui endommagent le plus OS X sont.... les anti-virus


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

alors là vous m'en bouchez un coin   super !
je vais dire cela à mon petit mari ce soir, qui commencait à chercher quel antivirus mettre sur mon nouveau portable !.....je sens que je vais l'épater  .
il faut que je navigue sur votre forum pour approfondir mes connaissance .....mais tout cela me tente vraiment !


----------



## Fondug (12 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> alors là vous m'en bouchez un coin  super !
> je vais dire cela à mon petit mari ce soir, qui commencait à chercher quel antivirus mettre sur mon nouveau portable !.....je sens que je vais l'épater  .
> il faut que je navigue sur votre forum pour approfondir mes connaissance .....mais tout cela me tente vraiment !


 
N'hésites surtout pas à aller sur cette rubrique et pose toutes tes questions, même celles qui te semblent les plus saugrenues : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=45

Ce sont mêmes les switchers les plus récents qui sont les meilleurs vendeurs...


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

Et comme petite lecture du soir : Mac OS X Facile (cherche sur Google)


----------



## emy648 (12 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc une erreur d'affichage de leur part.
> 
> Cela dit, je vais quand même me permettre de faire mon commentaire sur le portable dont tu parles:
> 
> ...


 


Pour le prix, je suis certaine (enfin, à quelques euros près quoi...1399euros). C'était une offre spéciale, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi (endommagé? dernier ordi? modèle d'exposition?)... Mais bon je trouve que ce serait quand même énorme comme réduc, surtout que le portable que j'ai actuellement était un modèle d'exposition aussi, et bon j'ai eu une remise de prix, mais de 100 euros, et pas 300 ou 400!!! Donc je ne sais pas trop... je trouve ça louche!!

Enfin de toute façon cela m'importe peu, j'en ai marre des virus, j'en ai marre des bugs,j'en ai marre de la lenteur, j'en ai marre de windows,... JE VEUX DU CHANGEMENT!!!! Je veux mon macbook!!!:love: 



(ps:faut m'excuser, je passe mes journées en isolement total pour étudier, donc il est plus que probable que vous soyiez confrontés à d'autres crises de ce genre! )


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> bon à ce rythme, on devrait avoir dépasser les 60 pages d'ici mardi
> en espérant que ca soit le dernier NEXT TUESDAY


C'est un objectif que le vilain modo vert peut facilement contrecarrer ...  

La mise en apnée du Bar n'est pas une raison pour pisser du post comme des fous (et puis c'est vrai que ce fil finit par me saouler un brin, je dois le dire :rateau: )

Donc : _moderato cantabile_ ... (lire : essayez de ne pas répéter 20 fois par fil : je veux un mac, p****n je veux un mac, ouh la la comme j'ai envie d'un mac, c'est un mac qu'il me faut .... _ad nauseam_ )


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

Pour Emy, sur le refurb tu peux avoir des mac avec bien plus que 100 misérables euros de réduction. Pour un modèle d'expo, faut compter 15 à 20 % de réduc (donc 100 , tu t'es faite avoir   )


----------



## sandrine91 (12 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et comme petite lecture du soir : Mac OS X Facile (cherche sur Google)


 
merci à tous pour votre aide à me plonger dans votre "monde"  
je vais étudier tout cela


----------



## ficelle (12 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Actuellement il n'y a aucun véritable virus existants pour MacOS X, donc oui actuellement un antivirus sous MacOS X est inutile.




encore une fois, ça peut etre utile quand on travaille essentielement avec office, et qu'on echange beaucoup de doc avec des correspondants sous windows... et pour ça clamxav est suffisant.


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> clamxav est suffisant.


   Suffisant ET gratuit


----------



## emy648 (12 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Pour Emy, sur le refurb tu peux avoir des mac avec bien plus que 100 misérables euros de réduction. Pour un modèle d'expo, faut compter 15 à 20 % de réduc (donc 100 , tu t'es faite avoir   )


 

Oui, mais là, ça ne concerne sans doute que les apple store ou apple center. Mais moi je te parle d'un pc que j'ai acheté à la fnac... Et chez media markt, c'est la même chose, ils ne font aussi plus ou moins que 100 euros de réduction sur les modèles d'exposition, et ce même sur les apple (nottament un ibook 14" dont ils essayaient de se débarasser)!  


Pour ce qui est du refurb, j'ai tout simplement l'impression qu'on y a pas accès en Belgique... J'ai posé une question à ce sujet dans une autre partie du forum, mais personne ne semble s'y intéresser... 

=> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=138410


----------



## geoffrey (12 Mai 2006)

emy648 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là, ça ne concerne sans doute que les apple store ou apple center.


  Non non, que se soit Darty, la FNAC, surcouf ou un Apple Center, un portable touché par des milliers de doigts (clavier et écran), allumé pendant XXX jours, etc... ca perd de la valeur 


> Pour ce qui est du refurb, j'ai tout simplement l'impression qu'on y a pas accès en Belgique...


  Faudrait voir avec les autres belges du coin, si jamais t'y as pas accès, tu peux toujours trouver une bonne ame ou qq'un en France qui y a accès, non ?


----------



## strummert (12 Mai 2006)

il n y a pas encore de vidéos fake qui circulent sur internet?


----------



## corloane (12 Mai 2006)

nico_linux a dit:
			
		

> (manque juste le lecteur/graveur DVD mais bon, on pouvait pas tout faire rentrer)...
> 
> !


Le Sony TX et son superbe écran embarque également un lecteur graveur DVD ...le tout avec un poids de 1,3kg


----------



## ficelle (12 Mai 2006)

le truc qui me turlupine le plus est de savoir si il sera capable de faire tourner Aperture !

mais ce serait étonnant qu'Apple donne un accès complet à toute la gamme de soft pro avec cette machine, qui d'un coup, cannibaliserait les ventes des macbook pro...

si il n'est pas Aperture ready, j'espère vraiment que le successeur de l'AL 12 est dans le tuyo ! :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (12 Mai 2006)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> Le Sony TX et son superbe écran embarque également un lecteur graveur DVD ...le tout avec un poids de 1,3kg



puisque le bar est fermé....


----------



## corloane (12 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> puisque le bar est fermé....


 
LoL


----------



## Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be (12 Mai 2006)

Bon et finalement ils sortent quand???
Pcq moi aussi je commence à m'impatienter!!
Ai besoin d'un nouveau portable, un mac!!
Mais je veux plus un PC mais je trouverais con de prendre un ibook... ils me paraissent quand meme un peu faibles par rapport à ce qui ce fait en PC à ce prix la...
Que faire???
Je voudrais tellement un mac avec intel, pour pouvoir utiliser windows quand ca s'impose...
Mais là ca devient LOOOONG d'attendre!!


----------



## Frodon (12 Mai 2006)

Kevinthibaut@tiscali.be a dit:
			
		

> Bon et finalement ils sortent quand???
> Pcq moi aussi je commence à m'impatienter!!
> Ai besoin d'un nouveau portable, un mac!!
> Mais je veux plus un PC mais je trouverais con de prendre un ibook... ils me paraissent quand meme un peu faibles par rapport à ce qui ce fait en PC à ce prix la...
> ...



De toute façon il ne va plus tarder. Donc attends, tu ne le regrettera pas


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Mai 2006)

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1740

Ca approche! Je le sens, c'est iminent 

Apple a commencé la fabrication il y a deux semaines maintenant! D'après l'article, un petit event est prévu *jeudi* prochain pour l'ouverture du Store de New York, mais il n'y aura pas de présentation du MacBook.


----------



## emy648 (12 Mai 2006)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Non non, que se soit Darty, la FNAC, surcouf ou un Apple Center, un portable touché par des milliers de doigts (clavier et écran), allumé pendant XXX jours, etc... ca perd de la valeur


 
Bon, bein j'ai du me faire arnaquer alors (bien que comme je te dis, dans les nombreux magasins ou je me suis rendue à Liège, la réduction tournait toujours aux alentours des 100euros)!  Enfin je ferai quand même plus attention si je dois à nouveau acheter un ordi qui a été exposé!




			
				geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait voir avec les autres belges du coin, si jamais t'y as pas accès, tu peux toujours trouver une bonne ame ou qq'un en France qui y a accès, non ?


 
J'ai déjà demandé sur ce forum mais personne ne répond... Et je ne connais personne dans mon entourrage qui possède un mac... Donc ils ne connaissent évidemment pas le refurb!


----------



## rhodmac (12 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1740
> 
> Ca approche! Je le sens, c'est iminent
> 
> Apple a commencé la fabrication il y a deux semaines maintenant! D'après l'article, un petit event est prévu mardi prochain pour l'ouverture du Store de New York, mais il n'y aura pas de présentation du MacBook.



allez hop 10 pages en plus d'ici jeudi


----------



## nicolasf (12 Mai 2006)

Pour les Sony, même les plus petits (avec 10,6 ou 11 pouces) ont un lecteur/graveur ? Si c'est ça, dommage qu'ils soient chers finalement...

Pour le débat sur l'OS, il est évident que je parlais pour moi, ce n'est que mon avis (et je le partage...) et je comprends tout à fait que l'on puisse penser différement. Si j'ai choisi un Mac, c'est surtout pour l'OS. Pour ce qui est de la gratuité par contre, je maintiens mon avis. Sous Linux et pendant mes 6/7 ans d'expériences (purement autodidactes), je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'acheter quoi que ce soit, je n'ai même jamais ressenti ce besoin. Je suis depuis à peine deux mois sous Mac et déjà, à de très nombreuses reprises, j'ai été frustré par le fait qu'un logiciel intéressant était payant et que je devais donc m'en passer. Il y a des freeware certes, mais très peu (en quantité) et souvent moins bons que les payants... Les Shareware me semblent être plus la norme sous Mac.


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> allez hop 10 pages en plus d'ici jeudi



Non il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion! Aucune présentation d'un produit n'est prévu! En plus c'est un jeudi! Vous avez déjà vu Apple sortir un produit un jeudi?


----------



## arnaud_aime (12 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1740
> 
> Ca approche! Je le sens, c'est iminent
> 
> Apple a commencé la fabrication il y a deux semaines maintenant! D'après l'article, un petit event est prévu *jeudi* prochain pour l'ouverture du Store de New York, mais il n'y aura pas de présentation du MacBook.


 
L'ouverture du store de NY est prévu pour jeudi prochain?   Moi j'avais tout misé sur cet évenement car je suis sur qu'il sortira ce jour si (ou du moins présenté). 
Si la production a commencé il y a deux semaines ca se précise mais je peurs que ca ne soit pas encore pour maintenant.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Mai 2006)

Steph-24 a dit:
			
		

> Non il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion! Aucune présentation d'un produit n'est prévu! En plus c'est un jeudi! Vous avez déjà vu Apple sortir un produit un jeudi?


Et le MacBook Pro 17" est sorti un lundi alors que d'habitude, le Store était mis à jour pour un nouveau produit un mardi...
C'est donc tout à fait possible.
Cependant, les sites de rumeurs ne sont plus aussi fiables qu'avant. Maintenant ils émettent pleins d'hypothèses, comme ça il y en aura toujours une qui sera bonne.


----------



## rhodmac (12 Mai 2006)

de tte façon mardi, jeudi, etc c'est pas si loin , il finira bien par sortir, les étudiants US doivent faires leurs emplettes sous peu, ca serait couillon de rater cette période !


----------



## nogdra (12 Mai 2006)

Ce serait bien qu'il sorte la semaine prochaine, le fil de la discussion commence à être vachement long. Ca vous tente 1 croissant ? lol


----------



## belzebuth (12 Mai 2006)

les processeurs baissent de prix le 30 mai, il ne sortira pas avant... c'est logique non? (peut etre annoncé le 19 et dispo le 29)


----------



## pim (12 Mai 2006)

Si le prix des processeurs change le 30 mai, il faut compter aussi sur le temps de livraison d'Intel à Apple, puis sur le temps de fabrication chez Apple, non ?

Donc annonce le 1er juin et dispo le 15 juin !?


----------



## yret (12 Mai 2006)

Je reprends ce que disait bompi avec sagesse en début d'après-midi...on n'est pas au bar ici et vous n'avez pas besoin de répéter 36000 fois les mêmes choses   
on va finir par fermer ce sujet avant que le macbook arrive...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Si le prix des processeurs change le 30 mai, il faut compter aussi sur le temps de livraison d'Intel à Apple, puis sur le temps de fabrication chez Apple, non ?


Ben non! Ya que les prix qui changent 
Les processeurs restent les mêmes et donc pas de problèmes de livraison!

Maintenant, je me pose une question. Tout le monde parle de la baisse des prix et pense que la sortie du Macbook y est liée. Je suis d'accord avec ça. Cependant, il semble acquis que les Macbooks soient d'ores et déjà en cours de fabrication.

Donc deux possibilités:

- Apple a obtenu un privilège sur les tarifs, étant entendu que le Macbook ne sortirait pas avant que la baisse des prix soit annoncé chez Intel

- Pour sortir le Macbook à un moment favorable, Apple décide de vendre à perte ou du moins en réduisant les marges sur les premiers Macbooks


----------



## steno (12 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben non! Ya que les prix qui changent
> Les processeurs restent les mêmes et donc pas de problèmes de livraison!
> 
> Maintenant, je me pose une question. Tout le monde parle de la baisse des prix et pense que la sortie du Macbook y est liée. Je suis d'accord avec ça. Cependant, il semble acquis que les Macbooks soient d'ores et déjà en cours de fabrication.
> ...



Je me demande si Apple a obtenu un privilège sur les tarifs, ont-ils le droit de commercialiser le portable avant la date officielle de baisse de prix ? Parce qu'imaginons qu'Apple soit livré en Core, et que la production ai commencé mais qu'ils n'ont pas payé Intel.

S'ils commencent à vendre les macbook maintenant, c'est pas de la concurrence loyale, vu que les autres n'ont certainement pas la ristourne. Alors que si la vente commence après la baisse des prix, là c'est bon... Non ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> les processeurs baissent de prix le 30 mai, il ne sortira pas avant... c'est logique non? (peut etre annoncé le 19 et dispo le 29)



les accords apple/intel ont dut largement anticiper la baisse.... il ne vont surement pas aller acheter 1 million de core duo le 1er juin au matin....


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

steno a dit:
			
		

> S'ils commencent à vendre les macbook maintenant, c'est pas de la concurrence loyale, vu que les autres n'ont certainement pas la ristourne. Alors que si la vente commence après la baisse des prix, là c'est bon... Non ?


Oui, c'est ce que suggère ma première hypothèse! 

Dans ce cas, pas de Macbook avant le 30...


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il ne vont surement pas aller acheter 1 million de core duo le 1er juin au matin....


J'imagine l'embouitellage à Santa-Clara


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> les accords apple/intel ont dut largement anticiper la baisse.... il ne vont surement pas aller acheter 1 million de core duo le 1er juin au matin....



Je me demande même si la baisse de prix des processeurs va toucher les accords qu'Intel a avec ses patenaires (Apple, Dell, etc...)
Je n'y ai jamais pensé avant , mais en fait il s'agit d'une baisse du prix public des processeurs Core. Apple paye déjà ses Core moins chère que le prix public, on peut donc se demander si cette baisse de prix touchera également Apple!


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Mai 2006)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Je reprends ce que disait bompi avec sagesse en début d'après-midi...on n'est pas au bar ici et vous n'avez pas besoin de répéter 36000 fois les mêmes choses
> on va finir par fermer ce sujet avant que le macbook arrive...



On a encore le droit de s'exprimer non? et surtout d'exprimer notre impatience! 
Il est vrai qu'on est pas au bar mais on parle bien du sujet et non pas de tout et n'importe quoi! Après si on veut se répéter, pour expliquer au nouveau arrivant nos points de vues, on a encore le droit!


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2006)

Avez-vous le droit ? Sans doute. Mais nous avons le droit de penser que vous outrepassez vos droits. Tout ceci doit rester raisonnable, voilà tout. Vous ressassez beaucoup et, en définitive, cela n'a guère trait à une information ou une rumeur mais davantage à des péroraisons sur les VAIO, les Asus, les Acer et l'âge du capitaine.
Continuez comme ça et cela ne continuera pas : essayez plutôt de ne poster que pour une nouvelle information ou une nouvelle rumeur. Tournez 7 fois vos doigts au-dessus du clavier avant de poster.


----------



## Frodon (13 Mai 2006)

Pas la peine dans faire toute une histoire pour autant.

------------------------------------------------- Revenons à nos moutons -------------------------------------------------

Histoire de recadrer la discussion dans les rails (et restons y), on apprends par cette dépêche de MacG que le Macbook est supporté par 10.4.7.

Une confirmation quasi officielle que cette nouvelle machine est pour très bientôt, donc encore un peu de patience et tous ceux qui attendais cette machine impatiemment pourront enfin soulager leur porte monnaie


----------



## yret (13 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine dans faire toute une histoire pour autant.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------- Revenons à nos moutons -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Voilà effectivement une bonne information pile au bon endroit...merci !


----------



## madekan (13 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pas la peine dans faire toute une histoire pour autant.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------- Revenons à nos moutons -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Et appleinsider qui annonce un special event jeudi!   Pour le coup ça n'a rien d'officiel mais je vois bien la sortie du macbook jeudi!:love: 
En tout cas maintenant on est sûr qu'il va pas tarder le bestiau depuis le temps!!


----------



## belzebuth (13 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de recadrer la discussion dans les rails (et restons y), on apprends par cette dépêche de MacG que le Macbook est supporté par 10.4.7.
> 
> Une confirmation quasi officielle que cette nouvelle machine est pour très bientôt, donc encore un peu de patience et tous ceux qui attendais cette machine impatiemment pourront enfin soulager leur porte monnaie




ouais mais avec 3 mois entre chaque mise à jour de mac os X il peut très bien sortir en aout ou septembre...


----------



## Frodon (13 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais avec 3 mois entre chaque mise à jour de mac os X il peut très bien sortir en aout ou septembre...



Sauf erreur de ma part, jusqu'à maintenant, les nouvelles machines n'attendais pas que la mise à jour finale sorte, pour sortir. En général elles sortent avec une Build intermédiaire.

Cela dit la 10.4.6 a 1 mois et demi, donc même si Apple attendait la version finale de la 10.4.7, et en prenant effectivement le postulat qu'il y a environ 3 mois entre 2 mises à jour, au pire le Macbook sort début Juillet 

Mais y'a qd même beaucoup plus de chance qu'il sorte avant au vu des récents éléments (apparition du mot "Macbook" sur le site d'Apple, "rumeurs" que la production des Macbooks a commencée...).


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> [...] au *pire* le Macbook sort début Juillet


J'espère que tu mesures la portée de cette phrase?


----------



## Frodon (13 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu mesures la portée de cette phrase?


Ne pas oublier ce qui précède! C'est à dire:



> même si Apple attendait la version finale de la 10.4.7, et en prenant effectivement le postulat qu'il y a environ 3 mois entre 2 mises à jour,


Ca fait beaucoup de suppositions, donc quand je dis au *pire*, c'est vraiment au *pire* et à condition que les  suppositions se vérifies en pratique (ce qui est loin d'être évident puisque le passé montre qu'elles ne se vérifient pas en général)


----------



## Paradise (13 Mai 2006)

wouaa et bien la soirée à étée forte en info.. c'est tout bon ca   sans prendre trop de risques on peu maintenant dire que ce book est enfin pret et qu'il sortira la semaine a venir ??!!   (enfin je prend un poil mes rêves pour des réalitées)





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu mesures la portée de cette phrase?




cette phrase peut faire perdre la tête a énormement de gens ici


----------



## Tiger_Spirit (13 Mai 2006)

Moi je n'attends que ce "Macbook" pour switcher, vivement qu'il soit rapidement mis sur le marché


----------



## arnaud_aime (13 Mai 2006)

Est ce que quelqu'un la vue? Une publicité sur TF1 juste avant le journal de 20 heures juste avant le générique, une publicité de seulement 2 ou 3 secondes avec écrit " LE 20 MAI"( et un truc en dessous que j'ai loupé) alors de suite j'ai pensé à notre petit steve! Mais je me fais surement des illusions  . Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que cela peut etre?  ou alors faut il que j'arretes de réviser car cela me donne des visions?


----------



## Alex6 (13 Mai 2006)

arnaud_aime a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un la vue? Une publicité sur TF1 juste avant le journal de 20 heures juste avant le générique, une publicité de seulement 2 ou 3 secondes avec écrit " LE 20 MAI"( et un truc en dessous que j'ai loupé) alors de suite j'ai pensé à notre petit steve! Mais je me fais surement des illusions  . Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de ce que cela peut etre?  ou alors faut il que j'arretes de réviser car cela me donne des visions?



Il y a eu une pub dans ce genre il n'y a pas longtemps pour 9 télécom. 
Là, ne l'ayant pas vu, je ne sais pas ce que c'est


----------



## madekan (13 Mai 2006)

Ca m'étonnerais que ce soit une pub mac. Faut déjà attendre qu'il fasse passer la nouvelle campagne en France avant de se relancer dans une autre. Je trouverai ça un peu débile... Et je ne pense pas ue Steeve et ses agents le soient alors...   Ca devient paranoiaque, on voient des signes d'ibook partout. J'en ai vu un en allant aux toilettes ce matin... 
Mais mon p'tit doigts me dit que la semaine prochaine sera la bonne! 
Tiens bon StJohnPerse, en espérant que tu n'ai pas pris ton Vaio


----------



## Frodon (13 Mai 2006)

*WARNING: A PRENDRE AVEC D'ENORMES PINCETTES*

Un lecteur de MacG a posté ceci dans les commentaires de la news sur la mention du Macbook dans la beta de 10.4.7:



			
				Fred dans les réactions a dit:
			
		

> .../... Ce matin, je passe pour une question banale (portabilité de BattleField sur PowerBook G4) chez mon revendeur Apple.
> Devinez quoi ?
> Il me dit que ça ne sert à rien d&#8217;essayer, que pour 1090 EUR, il va y avoir le MacBook 13 pouces en core solo.



Donc si ce lecteur est honnete et si son revendeur l'est aussi, cela confirmerait une sortie du MacBook pour Mardi avec un prix de départ de 1090 Euros.

*WARNING: A PRENDRE AVEC D'ENORMES PINCETTES*


----------



## Warflo (13 Mai 2006)

madekan a dit:
			
		

> Tiens bon StJohnPerse, en espérant que tu n'ai pas pris ton Vaio


Hérésie :afraid:


----------



## iam (13 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous, je suis nouveau:rose: .J'aimerais donner mon avis en tant que jeune future switcher very mais very impatient(lol):

Ca fait plusieurs semaines(des mois??oui, je crois) que j'attends pour switcher.Ce site et vos posts dans les différents forums m' ont trop donner envie d'avoir un mac.
Apple se fout vraiment de notre gueule!!!
Y a l'argent, y'a l'envie mais y'a pas le MacBook  Ca me decourage presque à passer du (génial)côté obscur 
Pour l'instant ce sont les concurrents d'Apple qui se frottent les mains, en sortant des pcs dans la même gamme que le ibook.


----------



## Max London (13 Mai 2006)

iam a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plusieurs semaines(des mois??oui, je crois) que j'attends pour switcher.Ce site et vos posts dans les différents forums m' ont trop donner envie d'avoir un mac.
> Apple se fout vraiment de notre gueule!!!
> Y a l'argent, y'a l'envie mais y'a pas le MacBook  Ca me decourage presque à passer du (génial)côté obscur
> Pour l'instant ce sont les concurrents d'Apple qui se frottent les mains, en sortant des pcs dans la même gamme que le ibook.



Aah soit pas aussi pressé  
Apple, dans sa mise à jour 10.4.7, a ajouté le support d'une machine répondant au doux nom de MacBook...ce dernier ne devrait pas tarder à arriver, c'est sur, c'est certains.
A mon avis on l'aura le 6 juin au plus tard...


----------



## fredintosh (13 Mai 2006)

maxlondel a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis on l'aura le 6 juin au plus tard...


Le "jour le plus long"...


----------



## belzebuth (13 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> *WARNING: A PRENDRE AVEC D'ENORMES PINCETTES*
> [/B]



les revendeurs américains n'en savent rien, alors un européen n'imagine même pas...

il sait que c'est probable, et il te sort ça sans prendre de risque!

si après ya que des core duo à 1299 il te dira que la différence vaut bien 200, si il coute 1199 il te dira que c'est parcequ'il y a un graveur DVD, etc..

aucun crédit aux revendeurs mac!


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Hérésie :afraid:




Non , je pense prendre cela fin juin


----------



## madekan (14 Mai 2006)

Vivement mercredi soir!!!!


----------



## corloane (14 Mai 2006)

Champion de la minceur... http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/05/12/le_lg_xnote_t1_soffre_un_tour.html#comments

ils ont intérêt à s'appliquer sur ce bobook


----------



## belzebuth (14 Mai 2006)

je me demande comment ils ont pu caser tout ça la dedans... 0.5cm de moins que le MBP, moins grand, et lecteur carte mémoire en sus...

chapeau...


----------



## leza007 (14 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Donc si ce lecteur est honnete et si son revendeur l'est aussi, cela confirmerait une sortie du MacBook pour Mardi avec un prix de départ de 1090 Euros.


bah c'est pas mercredi le jour des sorties ??? 
j'en connais encore qui vont passer leur journée à faire du pomme+R au lieu de bosser ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2006)

$
Trop mince pour moi


----------



## rhodmac (14 Mai 2006)

si ca continue l'iPone va sortir avant le MacBook 
Apple + Softbank = ??


----------



## steno (14 Mai 2006)

rhodmac a dit:
			
		

> si ca continue l'iPone va sortir avant le MacBook
> Apple + Softbank = ??



A mon avis il semble que cela soit plus un store disponible à partir d'un téléphone mobile (comme le fait SFR) qu'un véritable iPhone...


----------



## Max London (14 Mai 2006)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> Champion de la minceur... http://fr.gizmodo.com/2006/05/12/le_lg_xnote_t1_soffre_un_tour.html#comments
> 
> ils ont intérêt à s'appliquer sur ce bobook



Joli  
Enfin bon, moi tout ce que je leur demande c'est de faire un bon portable, Core Solo et Duo et carte graphique (au moins en option), l'épaisseur, 3 centimètres seraient super, et un poid de 2 kg encore plus


----------



## yret (14 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> $
> Trop mince pour moi



eh oui ! il faut toujours penser à la traduction que peut en faire supermoquette !


----------



## MacFly3 (14 Mai 2006)

je commence de plus en plus a vouloir craquer pour un vaio... marre d'attendre... il ne faut pas que je craque...


je ne dois pas craquer.....http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.asp?PRID=1841233&OrderInSession=1&Mn=9&NID=3461445&SID=a7cb5da0-4cc9-1c10-9e6f-d0e5c46eb26f&TTL=150520061811&Origin=FnacAff&Ra=-50&To=0&#925;=7&UID=0dc631638-6623-6b8a-0045-6d545a71a9bf&Fr=2


----------



## Steph-24 (14 Mai 2006)

Ce serait une grosse erreur vu la configuration:

- Intel Celeron
- GMA 900
- DD à 4200 tr/min

Le prix est attrayant mais bon....


----------



## .Steff (14 Mai 2006)

J'ai des amis qui m'ont encore parlé à midi qu'ils allaient revendre leur vaio parce qu'ils n'en peuvent plus...Exemple. Apres formatage du pc, le lecteur DVD se transforme en lecteur CD-ROM simple. Et c'est irreversible. Ce n'est pas généralisable n'ont plus mais un coup de pas de bol et si vite arrivée...
Ne craque pas pour ca, à mon gout, ca n'en vaut pas le cout.


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2006)

Bon allez. Les VAIO, on s'en fout. J'aime autant les estimations de taille de SM ...
Vous avez vos soixantes pages de péroraisons et ça suffit.
Vous allez patienter et souffrir plus discrètement   [une sorte de mortification monacale].


----------

